# Sticky  Cat Runs & Cat Proofed Gardens



## MoggyBaby

Folks, we have discussed this issue many times, and had many wonderful links posted up, but they are scattered over many different threads which makes locating the info a lengthy & tiresome task.

Therefore, may I suggest this thread for everyone to post their pictures of their own runs (including construction to assist others), pictures & videos of their cat-proofed gardens and also links to good web-sites for cat runs and cat-proofing equipment.

That way, everything is in one place and we can direct people to it when they ask in the future. I will ask for it to be made a sticky so that it is always easily located.

More & more people are looking to take these options so I think it would be a great help for the subject to have its own thread that can be both regularly updated and referred to. 

So, please post away with your pics and recommendations.


----------



## Cloudygirl

could the thread be stickied as well. I've been looking at cat run options for ages am saving up for one.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Cloudygirl said:


> *could the thread be stickied as well*. I've been looking at cat run options for ages am saving up for one.


That is the plan.................


----------



## IndysMamma

Cat Enclosures - Outdoor Cat Runs - Many Cat Enclosure Pictures

this is an *amazing* site for pictures/ideas


----------



## welshjet

Cloudygirl said:


> could the thread be stickied as well. I've been looking at cat run options for ages am saving up for one.





MoggyBaby said:


> That is the plan.................


See - its not only me that has selective reading MB!!!!!!  but i do intend on making a new year resolution to read posts 

These are the ones which i like

http://www.woodenart.org.uk/product...t-Runs,-Cat-Pens-and-Enclosures&revpage=-2976

One day i'll get OH to build one similar hopefully next year!


----------



## Pheebs

This is a great idea. It would also be good if people posted details of who built their runs/cat proofed their garden if they didn't do it themselves. And a rough idea of cost if people don't mind.


----------



## Paddypaws

My garden already had pretty good fencing round so I opted for a home made version of cat proofing.
We used Heavy Duty Restraint Straps 1200 x 150mm Pack of 10 | Screwfix.com these for brackets, pretty sturdy but also easily bent into shape without needing any special equipment.
Netting was something like this
Plastic Deer Fencing Net | Deer Fence | Deer Control Barrier | 1.8m and was secured to the brackets with cable ties ( 100 ). A staple gun was used liberally to further secure the net to the wooden fence.
I have gravel boards or mini walls all round the bottom of the fencing, but that might need extra securing if cats are diggers.
For around 35 linear metres it cost me around £450 including labour ( 2 days )


----------



## Kat1703

Great idea for a sticky!


----------



## Oscars mam

Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it  
Here's some construction pics of the one OH made and the finished run also...
















Insulated sleeping den hinged from the top so it can be opened in the summer so it's not too hot! It is also double glazed, the insulation is polystyrene between the wood. 








It has roofing on half of it so if it rains and they don't want to go in the sleeping den they can go under the covered area








Hubby went out and searched for a fallen tree stump to lead up to the sleeping den then covered it with small border panel logs from wicks 








Shelving he made, some of these are now covered in carpet 








And swinging hammock








Hubs with his handy work 








Bridge and tunnel he built 








Artificial grass added cos it hurt oscars bad paw jumping up and down on to the concrete I also grew some grass in an old corner litter tray so he had some grass to chew on 

































It has now had electric sockets added to it so they can have the water fountain outside and hubby is also going to add lighting to it


----------



## Dally Banjo

This is a good site to Fencing in the garden another tip is, check for intruders that have droped in & cant get out or you will have more cats to feed :lol:


----------



## welshjet

OM - some pretty good snaps and ideas there, it looks fab x


----------



## Fionabroadbent

Some of these structures look very glamourous, my question would as they look fairly permenant - do they require planning permission ?


----------



## IndysMamma

I checked with my local council and they said they only need planning permission if over 8ft high *or* if it impacts on a neighbours boundry line (as it could impact their property/property value)

but check with local councils before building I would guess

the definition of a 'permenant structure' is one that is in place more than 28-40 (depending again on council) days a year so any form of cat proofing would count as permenant


----------



## Alaskacat

I think that may be a little out of date now - but am prepared to be told I am wrong. In the UK you can check on the Governments planning portal. Certainly if it is in the back garden, outbuildings can be upwards even of 2.5m and huge, as long as they don't cover more than half the area of land around the original house. Unless you live in a National Park or anything.

When I checked I know we were able to build a 12 chalet cattery against 3 neighbours fences over 3m high at the front and would only need planning permission for the change of use to be a commercial cattery. The point was raised at planning commitee that I was within my rights to build the structure for my own use without planning permission even though a neighbour objected to the veiw.

It is detailed on the plannng portal interactive house, click on sheds. Sorry no good at posting links.

Great idea for a sticky, some of those outdoor areas are inspirational.

:thumbup1:


----------



## IndysMamma

ah cool  guess my library is out of date then 

*plans on expanding the run and p**ing off the nasty neighbour with an evil laugh*


----------



## Bonnie82

Oh I would love a cat run but I can't see how it would work in my garden.  I've thought about it a lot but I just can't see it working... garden is really small and we don't have anywhere we could put an access door for them. :frown2: I don't think catproofing the entire garden would work for us either as our walls are so low. If we ever move we will definitely take that into consideration but I can't see us moving... ahhh I am soooo jealous of the lovely cat runs!


----------



## lizward

Two tips from me which apply especially if you have breeding cats housed outside

1. Any run without a safety door is next to useless - however large it is, you will never safely house more than one cat as you can't grab more than one at a time if they are trying to escape.
2. A completely covered roof is well worth the extra cost - as you will find out when you are standing out there in the pouring rain!

and a third tip which applies to virtually all set ups: don't be tempted to save money by buying a run that is less than full height: getting yourself into it is a total pain in the neck.

Here are mine:


----------



## Oscars mam

lizward said:


> 2. A completely covered roof is well worth the extra cost - as you will find out when you are standing out there in the pouring rain!


We covered half of ours so they got sunshine and a covered bit for in the rain but we now think we are going to do the other half in a clear Perspex roof so it still allows the sunshine through aswell as total cover from the rain


----------



## Chewie39

Very inspiring 

Does anyone know of a company that makes bespoke runs that you can add to an existing structure like a shed? Any pictures? I suspect the Woodenart company might do that. I have a large fairly new insulated and heated shed and would love to expand that into a run/house for Oscar and Kitty (though I've also been thinking about the possibilty of turning it into pens for foster/feral cats. It's very large so both might be a possibility as long as the occupents can be kept totally separate).

I have zero DIY skills so I'd need it erecting also - somewhat expensive, I suspect :


----------



## princessa rags

this is my new cat run i got it of ebay it was a dog kennel that they changed it for me. now i have wooden cat post in it aswel and looking at maybe some shelves for them to climb on too.www.duchyfarmkennels.co.uk they are in lincolnshire but will deliver all over and erect .


----------



## jo-pop

Chewie39 said:


> Very inspiring
> 
> Does anyone know of a company that makes bespoke runs that you can add to an existing structure like a shed? Any pictures? I suspect the Woodenart company might do that. I have a large fairly new insulated and heated shed and would love to expand that into a run/house for Oscar and Kitty (though I've also been thinking about the possibilty of turning it into pens for foster/feral cats. It's very large so both might be a possibility as long as the occupents can be kept totally separate).
> 
> I have zero DIY skills so I'd need it erecting also - somewhat expensive, I suspect :


Happyhutch.co.UK are based near me. They make bespoke hutches, kennels, runs ect and could certainly help. They'll deliver too.
The owner is lovely and the workmanship is top quality. I'd recommend for anything like this


----------



## jenny armour

this pen was installed nearly 4 years ago when i first moved to derbyshire. the panels came from a firm in wales called forest kingdom but i wouldnt recommend them as they have since let me down on another order. i had a local carpenter erect it for me.
i have since put more shelving in so must update with pictures. would be great to have an enclosed garden but there is no one who i would recommend to do it.


----------



## Cloudygirl

blimey that run is as big as my garden


----------



## jenny armour

well when you have at 5 and not too long before 7 cats going out there you need a big run


----------



## Cloudygirl

would love something like that but it really is nearly as big as my garden i think mine will have to make do with something small and ill have to put things on it so they can climb. a covered run sounds great as suggested earlier in the thread but id worry that takes away the outdoor experience for them. you have very lucky kitties


----------



## IndysMamma

my run at mo is vary basic as it's basically there to stop cats wandering whilst we housetrain the pup - we're fancifying it in the spring 

but it's going to be half covered half mesh roof so they can have the weather and have a sheltered area for fresh air in bad weather


----------



## Taylorbaby

Oscars mam said:


> Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it
> Here's some construction pics of the one OH made and the finished run also...


that is amazing!! looks fab can he make me one! :laugh:

Nearly everyone who has a kitten from me has enclosed their garden, one recently did it all herself with the overhang by buying materials herself, she isnt a builder but found it easy & it looks great! no pics though as its on my phone, then another lady completely surrounded her 5bed country house!! with a outside frame work, and it looks incredible! :laugh: am very jealous!!

another thing if you want a house is dont buy a cat house, they are so expensive, buy a shed, about £170-200, then get a cat run made up on ebay, about £50-100, so you get a massive 6ftx4ft house plus a 6ft by 4ft run!! you can put up shelves and have toys and outside cat trees and add to it as you go along 

cant find a pic of mine now but we just added another 4ft to it 7 buying a outside cat tree and got some logs!


----------



## jenny armour

Cloudygirl said:


> would love something like that but it really is nearly as big as my garden i think mine will have to make do with something small and ill have to put things on it so they can climb. a covered run sounds great as suggested earlier in the thread but id worry that takes away the outdoor experience for them. you have very lucky kitties


thank you for that. i have bought from my friend a insulated chicken house, but its only small and the cats dont use it alot, but it was put in when i had my conservatory built.
i have also added shelves for the cats to climb on and they can virtually walk around the bigger end of the pen at about 5 feet up from the ground suspended by chains and tied to the side of the pen. 
the pen measures 48 feet and 8 feet at the widest.


----------



## Bonnie82

Some really impressive runs here! 

If I post some pics of my garden later perhaps you guys could give me some ideas about where we might fit a small run? 

You all have much bigger gardens than we have though.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Living in suburbia with an enclosed garden I went the cat proofing route. Got the brackets, netting and fittings from Welcome to FeliSafe Secure Cat Fence Systems (Felisafe). I supplied my own chicken-wire for under the fence and LOTS of labour.

It took my much longer than I envisaged to put up, but I did have complications with a new metal shed and the decking jumping 5 foot...

For finished pics, see: https://plus.google.com/photos/104307319214732651613/albums/5669205034216944113


----------



## vivien

We only have a small garden so a run is out of the question so we put up brackets made from copper tube which hubby bent to an angle we did have some brackets and chicken wire it is very basic and it a little untidy but it serves its purpose we did have to add more wire as Tiga aka Houdini did get out 3 times but he has been well and trueliy grounded now  I will put pics on if you want but maybe you may find it a little too untidy but we had to do it in a rush and meant to tidy it up but never got round to it but my way was very cheap we just used what was to hand and adapted it and bought chicken wire I think the most it came to was about £50 if that.


----------



## jenny armour

there used to be a company who came on here that did garden enclosures but i found was unreliable


----------



## Oscars mam

My hubby, who is a joiner has said he will custom build anybody one, just a thought for anyone wanting a custom build?!


----------



## jenny armour

thats good to know


----------



## Lunaowen

Wow had never heard of this before. I know I am going to be nervous when I start letting my kitten out but do want to and not practical for us to do either a cat run or cat proofing but a fab idea for people who want to. When I do start letting her out can anyone give me any tips or advice? Also is there a right or wrong age to start? Was thinking possibly April unless we decide to have neuteured first then would be after that. She Is 10 weeks old tomorrow so 6 months ish April. 
Kim x x


----------



## Izzie

Lunaowen said:


> Wow had never heard of this before. I know I am going to be nervous when I start letting my kitten out but do want to and not practical for us to do either a cat run or cat proofing but a fab idea for people who want to. When I do start letting her out can anyone give me any tips or advice? Also is there a right or wrong age to start? Was thinking possibly April unless we decide to have neuteured first then would be after that. She Is 10 weeks old tomorrow so 6 months ish April.
> Kim x x


Please don't let your cat out before she is neutered. I would say that 6months is a bit young to be let out. I would suggest 10-12 months is a more appropriate age.

You could also consider keeping her as indoors only if you wanted.


----------



## MCWillow

Lunaowen said:


> Wow had never heard of this before. I know I am going to be nervous when I start letting my kitten out but do want to and not practical for us to do either a cat run or cat proofing but a fab idea for people who want to. When I do start letting her out can anyone give me any tips or advice? Also is there a right or wrong age to start? *Was thinking possibly April unless we decide to have neuteured first then would be after that. She Is 10 weeks old tomorrow so 6 months ish April. *
> Kim x x


Why would you let her out without neutering her? 

She is far too young to have kittens at 6 months, and too young to go out at 6 months in any case.


----------



## Lunaowen

Am going to speak to vet bout age thank you for replys. Would only let her out without neuteuring if we decide to let her have one litter again need to speak to vet about this to.


----------



## Izzie

Lunaowen said:


> Would only let her out without neuteuring if we decide to let her have one litter again need to speak to vet about this to.


Why would you want to do that? :::

It's a myth that cats miss out if they don't have "just one litter".

There are already far too many unwanted cats and the rescues are full to bursting to bring more moggie kittens into the world.

Even if you really were convinced that your cat should have "just one litter" why on earth would you want to send her out to mate with any random Tom cat and potentially catch whatever random disease?

There are so many reasons for you not to even consider what you are thinking - do your research, find out why. Please, please get her spayed as soon as your vet will allow it.


----------



## Paddypaws

Several months down the line, none of mine have managed to escape, although I DID have a naughty visitor the other day......
I think he came in via the flat roof that I share with my neighbours, jumping up to it from their fence. Poor thing was pretty upset when I found him ( just so happens the house on the _other_ side was getting its roof stripped off that morning with LOTS of noise) He really could not find a way out and as he is a pretty unfriendly full Tom I was risking life and limb trying to grab hold of him.
Anyway, it just so happens that at the bottom of one fencing panel there was a patch of wood screwed on covering what had previously been a cat flap sized hole which I had cut out back in the days when my cats were free roaming.
The moral of the story......leave an easily accessed way out just in case!


----------



## sskmick

I had mine made by a member's partner about four years ago. Can't remember her user name I think it was Shortbackandsides.

I cannot fault the work, or the timing and he also made me ledges and shelving for the cats to climb and sit on.

It is attached to the back of the house so the cats are able gain access through my kitchen window. Getting them back inside is an art  . It means I can open my kitchen window when cooking or to air the room without worrying about the boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunaowen

Think I may of caused confusion as I said of course I would research and actually my kitten came to me just like that and she was from second litter. I said one litter as wouldn't want more, plus all the kittens went straight away to good homes mine would only go to friends. Probably won't let her have a litter only put it as we need to speak to professional before making that decision. I have had cats before but always from rescue homes. Had a kitten once but over 12 years ago so can't remember and she was a house kitten. I would never make any decisions about my pets without doing what is best for them. Thankyou though for advice and i'm sure she will not be having babies now. I am new to this site and was hoping for some help and advice not judgement and ridecule. Sorry if I caused people unnecessary concern x x


----------



## Waterlily

I need updated pics cos i rearranged there garden lol and added tunnels but here is the basic cage.


----------



## abbieandchi

Wow these are incredible, what fab owners you all are!


----------



## swatton42

Hi peeps, 

I was wondering roughly how much you guys have spent on your cat runs? It's not something suitable for here, but when I get my own place it's something I would consider.


----------



## Waterlily

swatton42 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I was wondering roughly how much you guys have spent on your cat runs? It's not something suitable for here, but when I get my own place it's something I would consider.


Mine was done in oz lol but it is stainless steel, lifetime warranty and its seven metres by three and has a tunnel and cat door to the house up the side, it cost me $3800 which converted to pounds is approx 2513, and this was done through a steel company not a pet one, they also do bird cages etc, anything with metal


----------



## Oscars mam

swatton42 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I was wondering roughly how much you guys have spent on your cat runs? It's not something suitable for here, but when I get my own place it's something I would consider.


I can't remember now how much ours cost I think maybe around six/ seven hundred mark, probably more cos my memory is useless! Ours is all done in hard wood though and dipped etc for long lasting! Hubby works at a joinery manufacturers so we got all our wood at cost also


----------



## sskmick

Ours pen is powder coated metal, it isn't very big but ample room for them to run and jump around or laze in the sun.

I cannot give an accurate figure as to cost as I can't remember but I think it was around £700.00. The delivery I remember was going to be ridiculously expensive around £200.00 but hubby's company came to the rescue and arranged the delivery for us.

The outdoor cat tree was around £80.00 and the dog kennel around £100. The dog kennel houses their litter tray. 

I have peace of mind knowing where the boys are and that they are safe.


----------



## Ingrid25

Oscars mam said:


> Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it
> Here's some construction pics of the one OH made and the finished run also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulated sleeping den hinged from the top so it can be opened in the summer so it's not too hot! It is also double glazed, the insulation is polystyrene between the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has roofing on half of it so if it rains and they don't want to go in the sleeping den they can go under the covered area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby went out and searched for a fallen tree stump to lead up to the sleeping den then covered it with small border panel logs from wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelving he made, some of these are now covered in carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And swinging hammock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs with his handy work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge and tunnel he built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial grass added cos it hurt oscars bad paw jumping up and down on to the concrete I also grew some grass in an old corner litter tray so he had some grass to chew on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now had electric sockets added to it so they can have the water fountain outside and hubby is also going to add lighting to it


WOW THAT IS AWESOME! i hope ours turns out like that!


----------



## Oscars mam

Thanks


----------



## pippa234

Oscars mam said:


> Thanks


Just wanted to pop in and say I am having an exact copy of your amazing cat run built for Angel and Tinks, Angel is deaf and I know Tinks will love this too as she had previously been let out by her previous owners. I was so inspired by your pictures and I think it's amazing. x


----------



## Oscars mam

pippa234 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I am having an exact copy of your amazing cat run built for Angel and Tinks, Angel is deaf and I know Tinks will love this too as she had previously been let out by her previous owners. I was so inspired by your pictures and I think it's amazing. x


Wow thanks!!!! Hubby will be flattered! I'd love to see pics when it's done xx


----------



## Cookieandme

It's a beautiful day and I would like to have the kitchen door open but can't as I have cookie who is an indoor cat. 

She has had a supervised outdoor session today, I tried her on her harness again but she really does hate it, when I took it off her she didn't make a run for it and mostly stayed on the patio, beyond the patio is gravel and she don't seem to like it on her feet which was a positive. 

Anyway ramble over, if I bought an enclosure is there an optimum size for a single cat, where by any smaller and it isn't worth having one. I also have fencing but the fence at the bottom end of the garden is only about 3ft high so not suitable for the cat proof fencing systems. 

It's very difficult to know what's best.


----------



## raggie doll

lol roll about on the harnesses it is s hard lol i wanted the kitchen door open as it is nice and thought yeah great id have to catch 11 cats no thanks lol


----------



## Cookieandme

11 cats 

She was asleep until I went outside with a tape measure . She came outside and wondered why I was measuring the patio


----------



## raggie doll

bless like what you doing mama. I so wont do to the cat proofing outside hard where we live though


----------



## JordanRose

Wow! These are amazing!

Oscar's mam- I LOVE yours! Brill! :biggrin:


----------



## Cookieandme

Would love her to be able to enjoy the sunshine safely.


----------



## raggie doll

ahhh she is gorgeous


----------



## Cookieandme

raggie doll said:


> ahhh she is gorgeous


Thank you she looks a bit beat up with all the clipped bits


----------



## raggie doll

she is lovely islet my dex out today stupidly (normally don't ) and he came back with cut ear and a scratch


----------



## Cookieandme

raggie doll said:


> she is lovely islet my dex out today stupidly (normally don't ) and he came back with cut ear and a scratch


Oh dear .


----------



## raggie doll

NEVER NEVER ever going out again without a harness on


----------



## Cookieandme

For those owners who have outdoor enclosures, is there a recommended mesh size. 

My joiner is recommending 2 x 2" is this suitable ?

Thanks.


----------



## jenny armour

2 x 2 is fine for cats but not for kittens in case they can get their head through and i have heard of kittens getting their heads caught. also i had a small part in my pen that was 2 x 2 and birds can fly through. so unless you want your cats to catch the birds, i would recommend 1 x 1. i assume this is galvanised steel.


----------



## Cookieandme

Yes galvanised steel mesh. Good point about the birds although I have very few visitors except the odd wood pigeon to the garden.


----------



## zippie161

So summer is coming and in a month or so we are thinking of letting Barney explore the outside (although technically it wont be new to him as we originally found him outside) but im absolutely paranoid about him wandering off, getting lost or run over or snatched so have been thinking about possibly cat proofing the garden with the slanted mesh fencing like ive seen some of you have on here.. 
But does it really work?! ive seen some cats climb in some wierd and wacky ways and i just cant believe it stops them getting out, ive read that apparently they cant climb upside down but has anyone heard of or known a cat that has done this? Also there is a worry of other cats getting in and not being able to get out very easily - we're only planning on letting barney out whilst supervised anyway so we'll always be here if that were to happen but its still a bit scary! (having to grab the cat and try get it through the house back round to where it should be?!) Need some advice or reassurance please


----------



## welshjet

Mesh fencing.

If anyone is interested have found this website, i have only just started looking but it seems relatively cheap for the square kind of fencing that you use for runs.

Not sure what the feedback on company is tho

Mesh Direct (Mesh Direct) :: Wire Mesh Galvanized :: Wire Mesh 25 x 25mm Holes (1 inch x 1 inch) :: Medium-Weight 18 gauge


----------



## MoggyBaby

welshjet said:


> Mesh fencing.
> 
> If anyone is interested have found this website, i have only just started looking but it seems relatively cheap for the square kind of fencing that you use for runs.
> 
> Not sure what the feedback on company is tho
> 
> Mesh Direct (Mesh Direct) :: Wire Mesh Galvanized :: Wire Mesh 25 x 25mm Holes (1 inch x 1 inch) :: Medium-Weight 18 gauge


Looks like a decently priced company.

I've just 'mooched' around for reviews on this company and can't find any - good or bad. So that would suggest to me that they are ok. They're not too far from Moggy Towers so if anyone does need the heavies sending in.....


----------



## jenny armour

Cookieandme said:


> Yes galvanised steel mesh. Good point about the birds although I have very few visitors except the odd wood pigeon to the garden.


well thats what i thought, as i dont get many birds in my garden, but jack my raggie caught two that were flying through


----------



## jenny armour

zippie161 said:


> So summer is coming and in a month or so we are thinking of letting Barney explore the outside (although technically it wont be new to him as we originally found him outside) but im absolutely paranoid about him wandering off, getting lost or run over or snatched so have been thinking about possibly cat proofing the garden with the slanted mesh fencing like ive seen some of you have on here..
> But does it really work?! ive seen some cats climb in some wierd and wacky ways and i just cant believe it stops them getting out, ive read that apparently they cant climb upside down but has anyone heard of or known a cat that has done this? Also there is a worry of other cats getting in and not being able to get out very easily - we're only planning on letting barney out whilst supervised anyway so we'll always be here if that were to happen but its still a bit scary! (having to grab the cat and try get it through the house back round to where it should be?!) Need some advice or reassurance please


you can build the enclosure so that the brackets curve inwards and another one curves outwards, that should stop cats getting in as well.

i know some of the girls on here have the gardens enclosed so maybe one or two have done it that way


----------



## Cookieandme

Just ordered a small temporary run from Safepetpens today, they are doing me a rush job and delivering on Saturday. 

It isn't as big as I want at only 5x5x4 but she will have some safe fresh air until I decide on a larger project. Hope she likes it.


----------



## Cookieandme

I am looking at increasing the height of my fencing using something like deer fencing, which will be 2m in height.

The commercially available solutions have netting which is angled in towards the garden so the cat can't climb. Is it possible for a cat to climb up vertical netting and make it over the top or would they just not bother.

I have looked at the Katz secure solution but at almost £700 plus hiring a trademan to fit seems a bit much.


----------



## jo-pop

What would be the recommended hole size in the galvanised mesh for a cat run? I'd prefer the holes to be as big as possible but of course small enough to be safe.

Can you tell me what you lot have used on yours please?


----------



## Cookieandme

Just had this delivered, not sure Cookie is impressed 



It needs some toys.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awwww she looks so cute in there!!! Yes, toys needed!! And a shelf or two to perch on


----------



## Cookieandme

I found a local arborist on eBay who is going to find me some nice pieces of tree trunk this week. It's only a temporary solution so she can come outside while I sit in the sunshine - if only there was some today :thumbdown:

A couple of builder type chaps came round earlier to look at cat proofing the perimeter for us.


----------



## jenny armour

jo-pop said:


> What would be the recommended hole size in the galvanised mesh for a cat run? I'd prefer the holes to be as big as possible but of course small enough to be safe.
> 
> Can you tell me what you lot have used on yours please?


the biggest i would go for in a galvanised steel would be an inch square so no cat can get their head caught (or especially kitten) and no birds can fly in


----------



## jenny armour

Cookieandme said:


> Just had this delivered, not sure Cookie is impressed
> 
> 
> 
> It needs some toys.


she should get used to it, its only because it isnt adjacent to the house. someone i know has a raggie and she has bought her a cage type thing which actually stores gas bottles and it works. tilly the raggie wasnt too impressed at first, but now she asks to go out


----------



## LEHBSH

Forgive me if this is not the right place to post, I am beginning to make plans to extend my family of British Shorthairs and I am keen on investing in an outdoor cat run. 

I have seen many different designs and have a good idea about the style that I want but I have some questions only cat people could answer 

1) Does the house need to be heated? It will be insulated and lined in PVC, some breeders say no but I want to be sure as getting heating to my cat run will mean a bigger investment financially, but if I don't then I will use the money to buy a bigger house

2) What is the largest number of female cats that would be happy living together? Am I wrongly assuming that they are likely to get on? I would prefer more cats in a larger run than lots of small runs with 2 cats in each one.

3) Can I put it on grass? I do have some paving slabs to use under the sleeping area, but I thought the cats might appreciate it more natural?

Thanks in advance.

Louise


----------



## AlexTurley

Cookieandme said:


> Just had this delivered, not sure Cookie is impressed
> 
> 
> 
> It needs some toys.


Hey i saw this post. were did u find this? been lookin for somethin similar


----------



## Cookieandme

This one was from a company in Yorkshire Safe Pet Pens » Cat Houses With Runs, Enclosures & Pens

Also have a look at Bespoke Cat Runs, Cat Pens and Enclosures - woodenart


----------



## janet1

I have been looking for an affordable enclosure for a while and found this one http://www.catnets.com.au but it's in australia shipping would probably be a lot... BUT it looks cheap and fantastic!:ihih:


----------



## Cookieandme

janet1 said:


> I have been looking for an affordable enclosure for a while and found this one Cat Enclosures Cat nets Cat Netting Cat Runs but it's in australia shipping would probably be a lot... BUT it looks cheap and fantastic!:ihih:


That is the one I have been trying to replicate. Looks a great system but a fabricator we use at work quoted me £20 each for the brackets.


----------



## LEHBSH

For those of you who keep your cats out in a cattery all year round what type of heating do you use? 

I have spoken to and visited a couple of breeders who have their sleeping areas insulated and lined and do not have heating but I'm not sure I'd be happy leaving mine outside in all weathers 

Also for those who keep girls for breeding how many girls would happily live together? It seems "the norm" to have 2 sharing a pen but I was thinking they would have a better quality of life living in a bigger run with more cats rather than small pens all with 2 cats? I'm thinking perhaps 4 girls (not 20 or anthing )

Thanks
Louise


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Can I share one word?

SQUIRRELS!

Rats with fluffy tails. For anyone with a nylon netting beware of the little blighters chewing through it to get to bird feeders and anything else. I have repaired a number of small holes, a couple big enough to let a cat out and also installed a drain-pipe bracket as an attempt to give them a portal to use but no chance.

I have now removed the bird feeders and so far, better.

This is how we now think one of my "guests" escaped - but found him after 5 hours.


----------



## Cloudygirl

ooh I'm excited my dad knows I've been looking for a reasonably priced cat run for months and I have a small garden so my needs are quite specific. It needs to be a small run because I don't have much space but quite high and then I want kind of stepping stones in it to utilise the height. 

Anyway he mentioned today that someone he knows might be able to custom make me one on the cheap. Have taken measurements.


----------



## Burretje

I've cat proofed my garden using an electric cat fence. It works very well and is almost invisible:










Note that the cat that sits on top of the garden shed is outside the cat fence. Close up looks like this:










I've more pictures on how it was installed at https://sites.google.com/site/burretje/kattenschrikdraad The explanation is in Dutch, but if you look at the pictures you still get a good idea. If anyone had questions about it, I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## Neelix

This is the best cat proof fencing I've ever come across. It's from Katzecure.


----------



## Cookieandme

Finally sorted something out. It needs tidying up but here is Cookie's new garden. The problem I have is that I don't have a flat plot so it looks a little scruffy at the moment.



So we have just been outside - still supervised but free to wander, she spend the first 20 mins staying on the patio.



And after spending hundreds of pounds she kept going back to her enclosure.



Now I have brought her in and she is running around going crazy. Hopefully she will settle down.


----------



## Paddypaws

That looks great, and don't worry, she will soon explore the rest of the space.


----------



## Cookieandme

She did eventually explore the whole plot and I don't think she appreciated being brought in 

. 

It's taken longer than I was hoping for, I had to improve the original fencing and buy a new shed to move its position but it will be complete once I buy a staple gun to finish off and then we will be set for the bank holiday weekend - hopefully the sun will shine.


----------



## jenny armour

cookie will get used to it i'm sure and then you wont be able to keep her in.
just a thought, are you stapling down the netting onto the fencing at the bottom, just in case she does try to get out under it?


----------



## jenny armour

cookie will get used to it i'm sure and then you wont be able to keep her in.
just a thought, are you stapling down the netting onto the fencing at the bottom, just in case she does try to get out under it?


----------



## Cookieandme

Yes I am going to get a staple gun today to finish it off and trim off the excess net. She also found the only blade of grass growing through the fence so I also seen a nice big planter but need to be at home when it's delivered so i can lay some grass and nice plants for her to lie in and chew on. 

Getting there


----------



## zippie161

Cookie where did you get your fencing from? & was it expensive if you dont mind me asking?
Ive been thinking of getting some like that.. although i worry about other cats jumping in, but we're only letting barney out when supervised anyway so that shouldnt happen


----------



## Cookieandme

The brackets and some of the netting was purchased second hand for £100 and listed in the classifieds on here. It is the Purrfectfence Cat Fence: Purrfect Cat Enclosures and Cat Fences type. As is was second hand and some of the netting had been cut, there wasn't enough of the original type so I purchased some game netting from a company called Knowles netting, 10m cost about £25.00 although in hindsight it wasn't the best as it is quite light.

To buy a new system for an existing fence would have cost about £600 from Purrfect Fence which I think is expensive. There are other methods to use as brackets, some are on the thread for cat proofing. I had to use a couple of Heavy duty restraint straps which I bought from Wickes for next to the property as the ones provided would have left a space next to the house.

As the brackets are sited inside the fence line, neighbouring cats would still be able to walk along the top of the fence, so I don't think they would fall in.

To complete the task it has probably cost in the region of £600 - £700, but this included a new shed which I relocated away from the perimeter, so she couldn't use it as a launch pad , new fence panels and labour to carry out all the work.

My plot isn't flat which made it a little more tricky, with a flat area the fence line could have been level. I had originally looked at an enclosure attached to the house but this would only have been about 8' deep x 13' wide and I didn't think that would have been very big, it would also have meant me sitting in a cage  this was priced up by Woodenart at £590.

Don't let the value of my job put you off, I needed a new shed anyway and some fencing was due to be replaced. To the other extream I had a quote of £1300 to complete the job


----------



## zippie161

Well it sounds a heck of a lot cheaper than turning the garden into one massive run which if i won the lottery i would do!  Thanks for that cookie, ill definately look more into it


----------



## Cookieandme

Just looking at the shed and realised that the figure I quoted didn't include the cost of the shed so about £1000. But without all the extras would be a lot less than that. 

If I had an area without the lower level I would have opted for their free standing option, which seems to be popular with larger plots.


----------



## lmk87

these runs are all amazing and very ingenious! 

My problem is one of mine has severe wasp/bee allergy.....has anyone else managed to build an "insect free run" or have any ideas on how one could be flying insect proofed?

I guess the problem is, the insect free mesh is so tightly woven that is wouldn't really give much of an "outdoorsy" effect!


----------



## spacedementia

Soooo . . . . I have no fences whatsoever, the front of my house has a public path running right in front of it, and I'm no good with electric drills! This may be the biggest catproofing challenge ever .
So I'm going to have a go at starting like this. If I continue this all the way around, and attach (god knows how) an 'elbow' at each corner and put netting or something above and around the top of the screening, do you think it'll keep Charlie in? Even if he could only go out under supervision that'd be better than being stuck in the house 24 hr a day like he is now poor little guy.
Any advice at all would be massively appreciated!! I've also emailed FeliSafe after someone posted the link on this forum - so I'll see if they can help me too


----------



## Cookieandme

From the small area I can see you seem to have soft ground. If it was me I would get some 6ft posts I bought the 75mm x 75mm ones. Set them in the ground using the posts spikes you get from fencing companies or B&Q, Wckes etc. Secure the willow screening to the posts - cable ties would probably work. 

I am certainly no expert having only just completed my garden. Although she is now jumping on the shed roof - so I need to stop that


----------



## spacedementia

How I wish the ground was soft! I can't even dig deep enough for a flower bed  I have to just put mounds of compost over the thin layer of mud which is there. Basically the whole garden seems to be made of brick & slate rubble . The soft stuff in the picture is my cheap n cheaty way of making it look good lol - wood chippings!!


----------



## sskmick

Cookieandme said:


> I am looking at increasing the height of my fencing using something like deer fencing, which will be 2m in height.
> 
> The commercially available solutions have netting which is angled in towards the garden so the cat can't climb. Is it possible for a cat to climb up vertical netting and make it over the top or would they just not bother.
> 
> I have looked at the Katz secure solution but at almost £700 plus hiring a trademan to fit seems a bit much.


My pen is metal not wire mesh, and yes they can and do climb vertical to the top, it is either 8' or 10' high. I have a top on it so they cannot escape.


----------



## Midnight13

This has been really interesting for me! The housing association just put fencing around the houses next door and across from us. So the cat proofed garden thing could totally work! I just need to make sure it is ok to attach the brackets with the neighbours  and my little Nelson could have his own garden!


----------



## Maerose

we have just finished cat-proofing our garden. Hopefully no cats can now get in or out! Here's some pictures...




























Close-up of brackets...










Took the whole weekend but we're very pleased with how it looks - Jasper seems less impressed though!


----------



## zippie161

This is copied from the main thread:

It took a few weeks but finally my project is finished! My OH, dad and I have all taken part in my big plan to secure a section of our garden outside our back door so that it is completely cat escape proof - it means we can now let barney out without us having to be out there to supervise him and when Maggie is older she can go out and have some fresh air too but stay safe.

Barney will still be allowed outside the run to the rest of the garden whilst being supervised as it's only fair he can still have some freedom.

We used some dexion poles, wire mesh, cable ties (hundreds of the things!) and wood to make a huge frame with a gate which surrounds our whole patio, attached from our kitchen roof to the fence.

Here's some photos i took of the work in progress and the finished product


----------



## chezz

Here's mine, christened Catcatraz


----------



## cats galore

i have spoken about this on several occasions so thought i would add a few piccys so that everyone can see what i mean by it. we did this to keep our cats safe after one was shot, two others had their faces burnt with acid and the one that was shot finally had to have her tail amputated after someone swung her around by it causing horrific injuries. my cats are all safe now but can still go in the fresh air. roll on the day when i win lottery (wishful thinking) and i can move to the middle of nowhere and let them have freedom again. until then, this is where they play. my guinea pigs are housed in here too and in the rain we are still able to have bbq's without any disruption it may help others who want to keep their cats safe too.
http://
http://
http://
http://
http://


----------



## jenny armour

chezz said:


> Here's mine, christened Catcatraz


very attractive looks like a pergola


----------



## zippie161

wow thats amazing chezz!!


----------



## Dante

Zippie, I've only just seen your run.. This is exactly how I want ours! We live in a terraced house and this is how I've imagined one working if we ever got around to it, that the back door just opened straight into. I have absolutely no skills to do it though  very jealous!


----------



## zippie161

Thanks Dante! Once youve got all the materials, so long as you dont mind climbing up ladders and have an extra pair of hands its not too difficult - im 5ft 1, tiny and thought i was useless with a drill/saw etc but i managed it no problem with a little help from my dad.  i found my weakest skill was the actual planning of it though - i ended up having to change bits and go out to buy more stuff throughout the build so it did take a few weeks (fitting it in around work.) I dont know what id do without it now! Its such a handy thing to have espcecially living in a terraced house so id definately reccomend you having a go or getting someone who's good at diy to give it a bash!


----------



## gkovacs

Zippie161, yours looks great and would really work well at the side of my house. Am getting my new babies in 2 weeks and will def look at getting my husband to plan an enclosure like yours. I like the way it includes a small amount of grass too


----------



## zippie161

Unfortunately that was as much 'on grass' i could build to as any further i would have had to go into bushes and the side-garden bit - probably would have been too messy & i was pushing the size of it as it was! (Although OH understood my reasons for wanting it he still didnt like the fact that our garden might look a bit like a prison!) So i managed to get them a bit of grass included. If it was just my house i probably would have extended it to the whole garden & have one MAHOOSIVE cat run!!!! :arf: (i think the neighbours would probably have something to say about that if i did!)


----------



## Julierosedavidson

My god! Have just seen pics of cat runs and they are fabulous?I had thought about such a thing years ago after my neighbour put chicken down with slug pellets in it for my two babes,what a night that was!They ended up house cats till I moved house.If I'd had a pc and seen pics then I would have got the builder in to make me one.What a lot of heart ache(and emergency vet bill) one of these runs would have saved :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Treaclesmum

I would ideally like a porch-based one like some of those shown on here - maybe a wooden style back porch with seating and space for us and the cats to just hang out? It could open up onto the lawn so we could attach a cat run as well!! Don't know what Dad would have to say about that though!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Looking through this thread is giving me lots more ideas for my little cat run (or cat porch!) which is being delivered later this week!! 

I was a bit unsure whether they would like it, but I'm now thinking of attaching it to our patio door (instead of our back door) and maybe even getting some guinea pigs (which I've wanted for ages!!) and putting them inside the enclosure, too (secure in their cage of course!!!) It would hold the cats' interest and protect the guineas at night from foxes too :


----------



## DumDom

if you are still wanting a cat run I have just had one made (I'm in Sheffield) and it is great.

The cats love it.

It was made by MJBS Joinery a guy called Mark.

Ours is not massive but big enough for our 2 cats, its 6 foot by 6foot and 2 1/2 feet wide.

his price was very reasonable too £120.

He came and erected it for that price .

I think I have managed to attach a photo.
I have more photos

his number is 07946824458

email is [email protected]

he makes dog runs, duck/rabbit etc

let me know if you need more info as I have his card, but it is at home.

Not sure how far he would come to erect these, but if you wanted to collect it it may be worth your while.


----------



## chezz

Just a note of caution, I have just had the planning guy from the council visit me as someone had complained about the 'cattery' I apparently have in my garden. He was really nice though (he loves cats  ) and said there was no problem with what I had built.

I really love my neighbours , they are the main reason my cats are enclosed now.


----------



## jenny armour

i often wondered what sort of regulations you would need for a pen. my pen (which is on here) was erected 4 1/2 years ago and i think the neighbours are just grateful that they are not loose, so appreciate the pen


----------



## jenny armour

.... and anyway nobody can see my pen as i am surrounded by conifers


----------



## MCWillow

Just realised I hadn't added Mogwarts to _this_ thread 


































































And the Mogwarts threads that include the Munchkins enjoying it 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/262205-i-declare-mogwarts-officially-open.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/263272-mogwarts-2nd-visit-pic-heavy.html


----------



## jenny armour

mcwillow that looks great who did it for you and is that real grass?


----------



## MCWillow

Myself and OH designed and made it :thumbup: Well, I say 'designed' - we made it up as we went along :lol:

Yes that is real grass but we've only just laid it - I'm sure it wont look that green for long!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Do they have direct access from the boat or do you have to take them out there MC? I'd really love a run but it would have to be without direct access


----------



## Lunabuma

Mogwarts looks AMAZING! ....


----------



## MCWillow

lymorelynn said:


> Do they have direct access from the boat or do you have to take them out there MC? I'd really love a run but it would have to be without direct access


I have to take there out there - theres no way for direct access from the boat unfortunately.

I am going to get some harnesses as so far I have used the carriers, but it will be much easier if I harness train them!


----------



## Lunabuma

Ok everyone... as a result of this forum and mounting pressure because of some of the things I have read, sensibility has taken over and I've succumbed to cat proofing the garden.

It doesn't look as bad as i thought it would, I'm lucky to have 13ft fence with overhanging climbers on one side.. also a nice Dad who designed and put it up for me and OH.

Its made of wood pieces and fruit netting available from most garden centres / B&Q.

I just couldn't stop worrying about my babies on the road and also after finding Ziggy being a little idiot on an electricity substation building. :scared:

It has been tested from outside (I wish I had taken a photo) by this big fluffy lovely black moggy, and Ziggy from the inside who seemed to be trying to make friends with it.

I reckon that a determined cat could get out. Fortunately my Orientals do not seem to have the breed traits of being agile or having brains 

I can move the angled pieces up much higher if I do have problems with potential escapees and am keeping an eye on them still while they are out at the moment.

Sorry for the blurry pictures, I'll try and take some better ones and edit..


----------



## lymorelynn

MCWillow said:


> I have to take there out there - theres no way for direct access from the boat unfortunately.
> 
> I am going to get some harnesses as so far I have used the carriers, but it will be much easier if I harness train them!


Oooh - there's hope for me yet then  The girls will walk on harnesses - Mai Tai often comes with me to the place I have sort of earmarked as it's near my washing line, behind the garage. Just have to convince the DH now


----------



## Treaclesmum

Does anyone think that a sheet of mesh netting (either plastic or metal) or even screening, like this http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/fenci...g/Natural-fern-screening-L-4m-x-W-2m-11987860 running across the middle of the garden would be enough to deter a cat from escaping?? If so, how high would it need to be?? I'm thinking 5 or 6 feet high. They are very good at knowing whether something is unstable or not, mine certainly are, so if this would work I would consider doing that. It would be safer than panels, because if they did try to climb it, at least it wouldn't be heavy if it did fall down!! 

Is this a good idea?


----------



## vampirecatladyx

This is fantastic x
We have moved to a rented house that overlooks a road at the back, so I am petrified every time I let my 5 cats out....I was thinking of cat proofing my fences but now may build an enclosure instead!!
Just have to ask the Rental company :-S


----------



## Dante

We've finally come to a decision over our run, seeing as we're both useless at building/don't have the tools to make one. Very excited now, although it could take 6 weeks for delivery. We're initially buying a 12ft long x 3 ft wide run to run down the side of our house which most importantly will be free standing and easy to take up and down seeing as we rent. 

I'll be looking to use/adapt some of your ideas for things to fill it 

At some point we're going to extend it to run around the back of the house. Will post photos in the future when it's all done


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Treaclesmum said:


> Does anyone think that a sheet of mesh netting (either plastic or metal) or even screening, like this Natural fern screening (L)4m x (W)2m, 5397007007398 running across the middle of the garden would be enough to deter a cat from escaping?? If so, how high would it need to be?? I'm thinking 5 or 6 feet high. They are very good at knowing whether something is unstable or not, mine certainly are, so if this would work I would consider doing that. It would be safer than panels, because if they did try to climb it, at least it wouldn't be heavy if it did fall down!!
> 
> Is this a good idea?


they will probably just wreck it or get tangled up....and no 6ft high fences etc won't stop a cat!!! my 15 year old moggy and my fat ginger cat with a fused knee can still get over them x


----------



## vampirecatladyx

we are gonna build our own with Dad's help....as I am terrified of the cats going over the fence near the road, especially after seeing squirrels, hedgehogs,badger and pigeons squished the last few weeks, just glad the weather is not so nice so my 5 not wanting to go out much x


----------



## jenny armour

vampirecatladyx said:


> they will probably just wreck it or get tangled up....and no 6ft high fences etc won't stop a cat!!! my 15 year old moggy and my fat ginger cat with a fused knee can still get over them x


a 6 feet fence should work as long as you have rigid meshing on brackets and that it is screwed down onto the fence so that the cat cannot get out under the mesh or over it.
there is alot of enclosures/pens on here to go by


----------



## jonnycena

I have seen plenty of sites. Your idea was great. So all cat lovers now can put pictures and other stuff in here and share their experience with all.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

jenny armour said:


> a 6 feet fence should work as long as you have rigid meshing on brackets and that it is screwed down onto the fence so that the cat cannot get out under the mesh or over it.
> there is alot of enclosures/pens on here to go by


believe me I have tried with our lot at previous homes, we ended up with other peoples cats stuck in our garden and our cats hanging off the fences....maybe our cats are just more determined to get out than most :-S


----------



## Treaclesmum

jenny armour said:


> a 6 feet fence should work as long as you have rigid meshing on brackets and that it is screwed down onto the fence so that the cat cannot get out under the mesh or over it.
> there is alot of enclosures/pens on here to go by


I suppose I could attach brackets facing inwards from my meshed fence, attached to the fence posts, which might be more effective?


----------



## vampirecatladyx

I'm toying between trying the cat proof fencing or making some cat pens.....not sure :-S


----------



## Treaclesmum

At the moment, we are just partially cat-proofing our garden - i.e. blocking off their access to the front garden and therefore the road.

They can still get out of the end of our back garden, but would be much further away from any roads. 

So that is another option, if your cats are generally quite good at staying close to home. It's not totally cat-proofed, but they get to enjoy all the undergrowth in the alley which is where thye'd much rather be anyway


----------



## Jenf

Hi All
Please can anyone let me know whether cat barriers actually do work? I lost a cat on the road last week :-( and don't want his brother to go the same way so am awaiting a quote from Protectapets.
Very grateful for your experience.
Jen


----------



## vampirecatladyx

found that I can cat proof my garden through using normal building supplies and DIY store stuff for just over £100....I think that's a bargain and if it doesn't fully work haven't wasted hundreds or thousands like some companies are quoting!!


----------



## Treaclesmum

vampirecatladyx said:


> found that I can cat proof my garden through using normal building supplies and DIY store stuff for just over £100....I think that's a bargain and if it doesn't fully work haven't wasted hundreds or thousands like some companies are quoting!!


I've been doing a lot to cat proof mine too 

May I recommend this? Climb Plt Mesh 5 x 0.5m, 5397007007466


----------



## nightkitten

The cat proofing from Felisafe has arrived. I am hoping to get it all installed this weekend. I paid £260 in total and will let you know how we get on and if it does keep the cats inside.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Just had a great idea!! 

If you are finding it hard to get the right sort of brackets to hang angled mesh from, maybe it would be better to get some kind of sheet material instead, like roofing felt maybe, and attach this to the top of any existing mesh fencing - you would need it approx 2 foot high running all along the top of the mesh! Even if a cat could climb the mesh, it wouldn't be able to get a foothold on the sheet of roofing felt... 

I'm going to investigate this idea further...


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Trouble is that sheet metal etc. would block the light but more importantly will not stop other animals getting in and being trapped in your garden.

Since my netting went up there have been no accidental "visitors" - squirrels biting through the net do not count


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Treaclesmum said:


> I've been doing a lot to cat proof mine too
> 
> May I recommend this? Climb Plt Mesh 5 x 0.5m, 5397007007466


anything you find, pass it on...as I will be starting my cat proofing next month I think and need all the help and suggestions I can get 
good job the weather is horrible her at the moment, so the cats aren't bothered going out!!


----------



## vampirecatladyx

nightkitten said:


> The cat proofing from Felisafe has arrived. I am hoping to get it all installed this weekend. I paid £260 in total and will let you know how we get on and if it does keep the cats inside.


how big a garden does that do? if you don't mind me asking x


----------



## Paddypaws

Brackets can be easily bent into shape from Screwfix heavy duty restraint straps


----------



## nightkitten

vampirecatladyx said:


> how big a garden does that do? if you don't mind me asking x


The garden is approx 15 metres long and 8 metres wide. I have attached a picture of it, as you can see I am a keen gardener 

We have so far put a gate where the alley begins as I don't want the cats going down there out of sight. The weather has not been very pleasant especially living only 200 yards away from the sea so we are waiting for a day without heavy winds to finally put the netting in place. I will post pictures then.

And please excuse the mess, we have just bought the house and are redecorating therefore loads of stuff is getting just chucked in the garden...


----------



## Dante

Our run is here! Know what we'll be spending our weekend doing


----------



## MCWillow

Can't wait for piccies


----------



## OrientalSlave

This has pictures of my Kitty Colditz:

Kitty Colditz « Shunra Oriental & Siamese Cats

It explains how I did it and has photos of the end result - click any of the photos to see large versions.


----------



## Dante

Runs not up yet, but I'm just considering things to fill it with - top priority being a little indoor space for shelter. Does anyone know of any good places to get a cat house/kennel? I'm not too sure the lodge type things on Zooplus will be big enough for the cats to get in.. and all other cat related houses are quite small looking too. Thinking perhaps we should just get a dog kennel? 

I wouldn't know where to start looking though!


----------



## MCWillow

Kennels on the Zoo as well - that way you get your points too 

Dog Kennels & Dog Flaps: Free P&P on £19+ orders at zooplus!


----------



## Dante

MCWillow said:


> Kennels on the Zoo as well - that way you get your points too
> 
> Dog Kennels & Dog Flaps: Free P&P on £19+ orders at zooplus!


Perfect - don't know why I didn't think of there when I'd just been looking at the lodges!


----------



## jenny armour

Dante said:


> Runs not up yet, but I'm just considering things to fill it with - top priority being a little indoor space for shelter. Does anyone know of any good places to get a cat house/kennel? I'm not too sure the lodge type things on Zooplus will be big enough for the cats to get in.. and all other cat related houses are quite small looking too. Thinking perhaps we should just get a dog kennel?
> 
> I wouldn't know where to start looking though!


i was just going to say a kennel. you can always put it in the search engine and see what comes up both dog and cat houses


----------



## Dante

Today's progress - delayed somewhat by me being lazy/needing to buy a drill because we've misplaced our other one/weather/going dark early..  

Half is built, tomorrow we just have the same again to build and attach on the other end - weather permitting 

Panels ready and waiting - this slot down the side of our house is where the run will end up, but we're currently building it further down the garden then aiming to lift it into place when all together (god help me!)









Without roof









With roof


----------



## Dante

Pwease let us back in Mummy, we pwomise we'll be good!










So.. It's up, and in place. We've had to fiddle around with it more than we thought, our floor is SO uneven :blink: and we suddenly realised we really needed a way to secure the doors on both sides so they can be locked from inside or out.

At the moment it will be purely supervised for small amounts of time - we still have to cover up the gaps running down between the run and the house and attempt to put something to stop them jumping up on top in place so that eventually we can just open the back door and they can walk on into the run.
Obviously, it's still empty too.. Kennel is ordered, but yet to decide what else we can put in there that will create some different levels etc.

The main bit is done though, so we're happy!


----------



## Treaclesmum

I have some similar panels which I don't need if you're looking to extend it!!


----------



## Dante

Treaclesmum said:


> I have some similar panels which I don't need if you're looking to extend it!!


Oh, that's very kind of you to offer - thank you! Will keep you in mind when we start planning it's extension


----------



## Treaclesmum

Dante said:


> Oh, that's very kind of you to offer - thank you! Will keep you in mind when we start planning it's extension


Great, coz I bought some panels to make a small run like yours, but now we have decided to cat-proof our garden which is the better option for us. 

Just let me know if you would like them - I was wondering what to do with them!! Not sure how I would get them delivered though!! They came to me on a cardboard 'pallett'. Bought through ebay so cannot return them for a refund, but you can have them if you can help me plan how to get them to you! What area are you in?  :001_smile:


----------



## jo-pop

Next summer I AM going to build one. I have the perfect wasted space just ready


----------



## Citrineblue

Would anyone know if there is a company/man in the Warwickshire area who would cat proof a garden? 

Specifically in the Stratford upon Avon/Warwick area.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I've just finished meshing my garden and it's great to see my 2 running and jumping around after each other, without fear that they can escape!! :thumbup1:

Jumpy can still get into the alley by walking along the top of the fence, but little Pixie can't get up there yet, so she's safe and secure! And Jumpy is a very good boy in the alley and never goes far anyway :001_cool:


----------



## Treaclesmum

Treaclesmum said:


> I have some similar panels which I don't need if you're looking to extend it!!


**Note: Panels No Longer for sale!! ** I am now definitely building a cat run!!! 

As I now have a pedigree cat, I'm going to invest in a proper cat run. The 5 panels I currently have including a door panel can be used as the porch. So my 2 tiny females can have some time to play out without needing to be supervised at all times!!


----------



## AngelaWB

This is my cats summerhouse. It's 10ft wide by 12 or 13ft long, can't remember now. It's split into two runs, though I am going to get a doorway put in the dividing section. The sleeping area is 2 levels, 5ft wide by 3ft deep. A local shed builder built it to my specification and came and erected it. I put in rubber flooring in the kennel bit and in the run I have antifatigue tiles on paving slabs. The doorway into the kennel bit is a stable door and the pophole has a sliding panel. I have put battery operated lights in the kennel and solar powered fairy lights around the runs, they also have a radio and microwavable heat pads in their beds. My cats normally only go out in the day time and only when the weather is nice, but at the moment due to one of my cats health issues, she's in there full time.


----------



## jenny armour

very nice, although i prefer my run attached to my house, as the cats are part of it. although having said that i am forever washing down floors and windows wills with this filthy weather


----------



## moochelle

Hi Guys
It's not really a cat run but this seemed like the most logical place to ask. 

I'm looking to secure my balcony (I'm on the 5th floor so its very important it is secure) and I'm not sure whether to go for a bite proof netting or build a structure out of chicken wire / mesh. I've found some netting specifically for this purpose on zooplus but I'm worried it might be too flimsy? but on the other hand the ridged wire mesh might encourage them to climb it.

Has anyone any thoughts on which is the best / most secure. Thank you :smile5:


----------



## Treaclesmum

moochelle said:


> Hi Guys
> It's not really a cat run but this seemed like the most logical place to ask.
> 
> I'm looking to secure my balcony (I'm on the 5th floor so its very important it is secure) and I'm not sure whether to go for a bite proof netting or build a structure out of chicken wire / mesh. I've found some netting specifically for this purpose on zooplus but I'm worried it might be too flimsy? but on the other hand the ridged wire mesh might encourage them to climb it.
> 
> Has anyone any thoughts on which is the best / most secure. Thank you :smile5:


I'm so glad you posted about the netting on Zooplus, it looks ideal for securing my patio!!  I will order some!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## moochelle

:smile5:It does look good doesn't it! So, you think it's secure enough? It'll certainly save the effort of having to construct a whole chicken wire structure. I might just order it and see how it goes, it's cheap enough.


----------



## Treaclesmum

moochelle said:


> :smile5:It does look good doesn't it! So, you think it's secure enough? It'll certainly save the effort of having to construct a whole chicken wire structure. I might just order it and see how it goes, it's cheap enough.


I wouldn't use chicken wire, as you say they would climb it! But you can also buy netting from B & Q, it's plastic wire mesh which I have used around my garden, but sometimes they still try to climb it anyway, although with difficulty! So I'm not sure if I would use that or the mesh on Zooplus, I would be using it to build a roof over my patio area for extending a cat run though.


----------



## moochelle

Just had a quick look at the B&Q netting. A lot cheaper but that Zooplus one comes with all the fittings and fixtures (still not 100% sure how its attached) so I think i'll go for that. I don't trust the seethrough one though, it might be nice on the eye but I think i'll go for the heavy duty bite proof wire reinforced green one. I'm such a worrier and won't want anything happening to them this high up.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cookieandme

I bought netting from a company called Knowles Netting. They have various thicknesses for aviary and game applications. Definitely worth checking out. I would go with chicken wire and the netting is almost see through so wouldnt feel like you are caged in.

http://www.knowlenets.co.uk/pest_game/aviary_netting.htm


----------



## Cookieandme

These guys protectapuss were at the show yesterday and I said I would post a link. There aren't any pricing structures on the website which is a shame as it might have been interesting to see how much their brackets were, to do a DIY job.

The lady did mention the cost of the powder coated steel system and it was darn expensive and to honest a little OTT, but it you have a large garden you want to section off and lots of money then go for it.

Oddly it hasnt posted a link www.protecapuss.co.uk


----------



## Ayla

Sorry, I'm new in cat's world, and I don't know if I understand all this... so may I ask.... what is this for? It seems like a cage to put your cat inside and left it on the garden, like a bird????


----------



## koekemakranka

It is to confine your beloved cats to the garden to keep them safe (from cars, dogs, psychopaths, and other cats). My cats are not allowed out of the garden for their own safety. There is no need for them to roam.


----------



## SashaSue

Wow! All I can say is Oscar is one very lucky cat. And so is his mum for choosing such a talented husband!


----------



## Oscars mam

SashaSue said:


> Wow! All I can say is Oscar is one very lucky cat. And so is his mum for choosing such a talented husband!


Aw Thankyou and yes I am very lucky


----------



## jenny armour

Cookieandme said:


> I bought netting from a company called Knowles Netting. They have various thicknesses for aviary and game applications. Definitely worth checking out. I would go with chicken wire and the netting is almost see through so wouldnt feel like you are caged in.
> 
> Knowle Nets: Aviary Netting


chicken wire is ok but would have to be pulled taut onto a frame as it bends. the only thing i think is the best is galvanised steel, but it is expensive and would still have to screwed onto a frame.
the best pen i have for my cats is galvanised steel on an aluminium frame which i have had for ten years now as it doesnt rust but that will be very expensive. it doesnt have to be bolted into the ground as the steel will weigh it down.


----------



## I own many pets

What are the purpose of cat runs I have had cats all my life and i just let them out even my 3 legged at and they were fine but I can understand if you live in the middle of a city


----------



## spid

Basically, as this has been done to death, to keep cats safe.


----------



## Waterlily

Some updated pics of my girls enclosure..... I know its a personal thing, but I wouldnt let mine outside again without one, I value them to much, to risk them being hit or attacked by a dog etc. This is seven metres by three and has a tunnel round the side of the house to the laundry door so they can go in and out.
Overload of pics, but my cats love being in here, especially cindy my baby, the tortie in the pics.


----------



## spid

Wow that is brilliant!  I'm looking for metal fencing, to replace the wood we have at the moment, for our next move.


----------



## Oscars mam

That is brilliant! Could I see a pic if the tunnel leading outside to it please ? This is what we want to our run but ours would go from the window


----------



## Oscars mam

Ignore that just seen it  I'm on my phone and it wasn't very clear lol!!


----------



## jenny armour

great pen what is the pen made of and where did you get it from?


----------



## Waterlily

jenny armour said:


> great pen what is the pen made of and where did you get it from?


thanks, it wasnt cheap lol 3000 dollars australian ( 1,961 pounds approx) I got metland steel to make it, but you will prolly have similar metal companys, they used stainless steel mesh, lifetime guarantee, and so far so good lol.


----------



## jenny armour

thats not a bad price when you think it has a lifetime guarantee. i bought a small pen about ten years ago that i put on the front of my french doors of my old house. that was made of aluminium with galvanised steel mesh measured approx 6 x 5 feet and cost me nearly £1000. i still have it and still use it


----------



## Waterlily

jenny armour said:


> thats not a bad price when you think it has a lifetime guarantee. i bought a small pen about ten years ago that i put on the front of my french doors of my old house. that was made of aluminium with galvanised steel mesh measured approx 6 x 5 feet and cost me nearly £1000. i still have it and still use it


yup and its massive as well, so its a bargain really. Of course theres the diff mesh sizes and panel sizes, if people want cheaper, i chose mine so if can also be an aviary if ever needed.


----------



## diycatstuff

My home-made enclosure was made with large dog cages. Access is provided by a cat door installed in a window. Our three cats love it and are outside day and night. Full details - pictures, video, and more at:

DIY CAT STUFF


----------



## Cats cats cats

My new cat run 

The plan 









The big day , The Cotswold wood company van arrives (on a sunday !! ) HURRRRRRRRAHHHHHH !!!!









eeeeek , there is rather a lot of it !!!









The build begins the very next day . Sadly i was working so was not able to assist much :->

The first few panels are put in place









Really taking shape now 









The roof starting to go up on the first 9ft ....









2nd section well underway



























Nearly done ...


----------



## Waterlily

Cats cats cats said:


> My new cat run
> 
> The plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big day , The Cotswold wood company van arrives (on a sunday !! ) HURRRRRRRRAHHHHHH !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeek , there is rather a lot of it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build begins the very next day . Sadly i was working so was not able to assist much :->
> 
> The first few panels are put in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really taking shape now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof starting to go up on the first 9ft ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd section well underway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly done ...


awesome  they'll love that, perfect size xx


----------



## Calinyx

Wow.....what an amazing cat run. I'd love something like that for my cat.....but would have to get rid of my hubby first!:devil:


----------



## cats galore

Treaclesmum said:


> Looking through this thread is giving me lots more ideas for my little cat run (or cat porch!) which is being delivered later this week!!
> 
> I was a bit unsure whether they would like it, but I'm now thinking of attaching it to our patio door (instead of our back door) and maybe even getting some guinea pigs (which I've wanted for ages!!) and putting them inside the enclosure, too (secure in their cage of course!!!) It would hold the cats' interest and protect the guineas at night from foxes too :


this is exactly what we have done. my catservatory is shown on this thread (page 11) and you will see we have it built off the back of the house with access via the patio doors. there are now three huge hutches which house 13 guinea pigs in safety from the foxes. (two more are in my daughters bedroom lol) it's perfect for the cats and pigs and we even have barbecues in there in the summer - it doesn't matter if it rains anymore. we are trying to add to the catservatory by completely enclosing the whole garden with netting. i'm trying to find a supplier with the correct netting in decent size lengths and widths


----------



## Cookieandme

I don't even want to imagine how much that cost :yikes:


----------



## cats galore

does anyone know what size hole in the netting i would need. this is the site i was looking at Knowle Nets: Aviary Netting
- i want to completely cover the garden (like a net roof). i don't want to trap any birds but don't want my cats to get out either.


----------



## jenny armour

a friend of mine who has a ragdoll but not much garden bought on line a cage type thing that normally houses gas cylinders. this way you can also add to them if need be and it doesnt rust


----------



## Cats cats cats

I was advised 1/2 x 1/2 inch as cats can get paws stuck in 1 x 1 so that's what I have  it is quite a lot more obtrusive than the purrfect fence which is, I think 2 x 2 ....but then colour and thickness plays a part too.


----------



## cats galore

Cookieandme said:


> I don't even want to imagine how much that cost :yikes:


if you are talking about my catservatory, i would say it cost about £700 for materials. we had to do something as we had neighbours injuring our cats. 1 shot, 2 burnt with acid and the 1 that was shot had her tail amputated after being swung around by it. with all the vets bills - several of my cats came down with cat flu and cystitis too due to stress from being shut in the house while the work was done - we spent around £1500 in july 2011. fortunately my OH, brother and dad did the work. it was worth every penny though.


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> I was advised 1/2 x 1/2 inch as cats can get paws stuck in 1 x 1 so that's what I have  it is quite a lot more obtrusive than the purrfect fence which is, I think 2 x 2 ....but then colour and thickness plays a part too.


thanks for that. i'm not too worried about how it looks really. if the neighbours don't like it, tough, they shouldn't have hurt them in the first place.


----------



## jenny armour

Cats cats cats said:


> I was advised 1/2 x 1/2 inch as cats can get paws stuck in 1 x 1 so that's what I have  it is quite a lot more obtrusive than the purrfect fence which is, I think 2 x 2 ....but then colour and thickness plays a part too.


yes and you must also consider if you would have any kittens in future as they can get their heads caught too


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> a friend of mine who has a ragdoll but not much garden bought on line a cage type thing that normally houses gas cylinders. this way you can also add to them if need be and it doesnt rust


in fact thinking about it i wouldnt mind doing that myself for my next cat run, as mine is almost five yeas old and parts are beginning to rot (couldnt always get someone to paint it for me and i am too short to do the roof) and my pen cost about £1500 in 2008 thats for panels and labour


----------



## Cats cats cats

cats galore said:


> thanks for that. i'm not too worried about how it looks really. if the neighbours don't like it, tough, they shouldn't have hurt them in the first place.


Meant obtrusive for you  who cares what neighbours think , if they don't like it , they don't have to look  

Your neighbours sound truly horrific , I feel for you x


----------



## we love bsh's

My OH is just building me a new cat pen ill put some pics on in a mo its not done yet but ill show ya anyway one min will have to get pics


----------



## we love bsh's

Not the best pics but gives you an idea 

1st pic








2nd pic








Its getting there will post another pic once finished.


----------



## Cats cats cats

we love bsh's said:


> Not the best pics but gives you an idea
> 
> 1st pic
> View attachment 104910
> 
> 
> 2nd pic
> View attachment 104911
> 
> 
> Its getting there will post another pic once finished.


Looking goooooood


----------



## cats galore

jenny armour said:


> yes and you must also consider if you would have any kittens in future as they can get their heads caught too


i have 6' fencing all around the garden. this will simply go across the top like a roof. i will have posts attached to the fence to make it taller then a section of mesh or netting going around (above the top of the fence). this 'roof' will then be fastened to that (if you understand what i mean). i don't think it would be a problem for kittens and i have got the catservatory too which if needed the kittens (if any more end up in my house) could stay in there until they were older. i'm planning all this and am yet to inform my OH about it i'm sure he won't mind


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> Meant obtrusive for you  who cares what neighbours think , if they don't like it , they don't have to look
> 
> Your neighbours sound truly horrific , I feel for you x


who needs nice neighbours when you have cats for company - i get more sense from my furry friends


----------



## we love bsh's

Cats cats cats said:


> Looking goooooood


thankyou.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Bet your cats are


----------



## we love bsh's

Cats cats cats said:


> Bet your cats are


Mine?..yes they are becoming rather lively as breeding season gets closer,had one girl in call i put her to my choc boy just a 5 week wait now to see if she has taken..i do hope so im looking forward to a non cp litter


----------



## Cats cats cats

we love bsh's said:


> Mine?..yes they are becoming rather lively as breeding season gets closer,had one girl in call i put her to my choc boy just a 5 week wait now to see if she has taken..i do hope so im looking forward to a non cp litter


Meant excited about more cat runs  but excited / randy is good too


----------



## we love bsh's

Cats cats cats said:


> Meant excited about more cat runs  but excited / randy is good too


...randy is very good he he


----------



## Cookieandme

cats galore said:


> if you are talking about my catservatory .


sorry I meant the one Cats Cats Cats posted.


----------



## nightkitten

I think I promised to but never have posted a picture of my cat proof garden.

Wilbur has not gotten out yet and the kittens have not found a way out yet either so I do think it works


----------



## Cookieandme

Looks fab Wilbur will love it :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws

That looks great Nightkitten, is it a DIY system? did you make the brackets your self?


----------



## nightkitten

Paddypaws said:


> That looks great Nightkitten, is it a DIY system? did you make the brackets your self?


No, I didn't make it myself. I got everything from Felisafe. Here is the link:
FeliSafe | Custom Cat Fencing

All in all it cost me around £300 in the end. But it is so easy. You send them the measurements and some photos of your garden and they tell you what you need and send it to you. It took us 2 days to get it all fixed but I have to say that it was in the wind and rain so we didn't spend the whole 2 days outside


----------



## Jiskefet

Looks absolutely great!!!
I would love to have something like that.

Wouldn't work here, though, as other cats can jump down from a higher wall and roof, and could still get in. So I would need an extra fence pointing outwards to keep cats OUT....


----------



## Miri

OK, I could seriously use some good advice on getting our garden cat-secure and recommendations as to who might be able to do it for us.

What we're after is something like what Paddypaws has or maybe something a bit closer to Nightkitten's set up.

We're limited height-wise in that the current fences are 1.8m high and we can't go above 2m without applying for planning permission. (Not an option as far as we're concerned)

As you can see from the attached images, my husband's managed to get climbers well-established on both sides of the garden, which is going to make things a bit more complicated in terms of putting extra fencing up.

Further complications come in the form of the shed being irritatingly about 35 cm from the edges of the garden and set in concrete. Not our doing, it designed like that by the housing association.

The water butts also don't have a choice of location and currently that corner is baffling us on what best to do with it, because both the butts and the windowsill might as well have "leap here!" tattoo-ed on them, ditto the patio furniture which has no place else to go.

The garden's only small (9m by 5m) but we're not able to do the work ourselves at all due to health problems, so we're looking for someone in South East London (Lewisham area) who will actually do the job for a fair price.

And yes, we are now aware that the current plantage is not entirely cat-safe, but they haven't shown any inclination to eat it, and we intend to set up some pots of cat-nibbleable plants (and hopefully an outdoor cat tree in the middle of the lawn) to keep the pussies distracted.

Anyway... I'm totally lost and floundering here and need a few brainwaves and useful companies throwing at me!


----------



## nightkitten

I've got a corner in my garden where I was not sure if they might use it as a place to leap onto the fencing but the guys from Felisafe helped me and we just got netting to cover the whole area. You can't see it in my photos.

I took photos of my garden and sent them off to Felisafe and they contacted me with suggestions. We even spoke on the phone, each of us the photos in front of us and discussed the options. Maybe something you could do?

As for your shed: You could fix the netting to your shed instead of going around the fence itself.


----------



## Miri

nightkitten said:


> I've got a corner in my garden where I was not sure if they might use it as a place to leap onto the fencing but the guys from Felisafe helped me and we just got netting to cover the whole area. You can't see it in my photos.
> 
> I took photos of my garden and sent them off to Felisafe and they contacted me with suggestions. We even spoke on the phone, each of us the photos in front of us and discussed the options. Maybe something you could do?
> 
> As for your shed: You could fix the netting to your shed instead of going around the fence itself.


Thanks for your help! Felisafe certainly do sound like one option, although we'll also need to separately get people who can do the manual graft too. I wish Felisafe were in our area!

Having netting across at least part of the garden is something we've been thinking about - might need to go that route.

We'd also had a similar idea to the one you suggest for the shed, but we haven't quite been able to work out the logistics as to how to deal with the front of the shed. Having the top of the shed door that close to the roof makes things a bit awkward for affixing mesh and supports while keeping the door clear.


----------



## Treaclesmum

This looks a great company which I haven't heard of until now:-

Cat Fencing, Animal Housing Uk

They are based in the south of England too! 

They seem to do a mix of cat runs/garden fencing which looks very good


----------



## Miri

Treaclesmum said:


> This looks a great company which I haven't heard of until now:-
> 
> Cat Fencing, Animal Housing Uk
> 
> They are based in the south of England too!
> 
> They seem to do a mix of cat runs/garden fencing which looks very good


I hadn't heard of them either, thanks very much! Apart from Felisafe, who Nightkitten mentioned, I'd only been able to find Secur-A-Cat as a second decent possibility.


----------



## Midnight13

Ok! I need a run!

I think I want one that I can open our dining room window into, and I can't find anything ready made that is appropriate.

We have a bog standard ex-council 3 bed house, with a medium garden, we have a patio that extends about 7 feet away from the house, so I'd like a sort of 7x6ft ish enclosure that leans against the house, with a door on one side and the ability to open the whole window into so the cats can run in and out of what will soon be our front room (we're swapping front to back!) as I can't imagine anything nicer!

Any tips on where to go? We'd love it to be easy to assemble or some nice fellows to come and set it up, but we're in Liverpool, not very near anywhere I've found yet AND we don't have our own transport as yet for picking anything up.

I have already chosen a house to go in it on Zooplus! Madeira Cat House. Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus! and I want to do little steps up to the window and some cool shelving stuff and tunnels.

Any tips and links appreciated! I wanna spoil my babies!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Midnight13 said:


> Ok! I need a run!
> 
> I think I want one that I can open our dining room window into, and I can't find anything ready made that is appropriate.
> 
> We have a bog standard ex-council 3 bed house, with a medium garden, we have a patio that extends about 7 feet away from the house, so I'd like a sort of 7x6ft ish enclosure that leans against the house, with a door on one side and the ability to open the whole window into so the cats can run in and out of what will soon be our front room (we're swapping front to back!) as I can't imagine anything nicer!
> 
> Any tips on where to go? We'd love it to be easy to assemble or some nice fellows to come and set it up, but we're in Liverpool, not very near anywhere I've found yet AND we don't have our own transport as yet for picking anything up.
> 
> I have already chosen a house to go in it on Zooplus! Madeira Cat House. Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus! and I want to do little steps up to the window and some cool shelving stuff and tunnels.
> 
> Any tips and links appreciated! I wanna spoil my babies!


The cotswold wood company custom made my run to my specification  I dealt directly with the owner and he couldn't have been more helpful 

Cotswold Wood Animal Runs

I originally contacted them via eBay as I was searching for aviary sellers who mentioned they'd do bespoke ....

Large Walk In Chicken RUN Aviary | eBay


----------



## Treaclesmum

Didn't realise until now that their bespoke service would be at no extra cost... could've used it after all instead of going for one of their standard runs!


----------



## dancemagicdance

I have just read this whole thread and (fingers crossed) I think I have talked my OH round to having a cat run :thumbup: :thumbup: He thinks the neighbours will think we're weirdos and that I'm being overprotective but I've told him that he's allowed to think that as long as he lets me have a cat run anyway :lol:

He says he could build one quite easily and we have the perfect space next to the back door so watch this space


----------



## Cats cats cats

Treaclesmum said:


> Didn't realise until now that their bespoke service would be at no extra cost... could've used it after all instead of going for one of their standard runs!


Has it arrived yet TM ?


----------



## Cats cats cats

dancemagicdance said:


> I have just read this whole thread and (fingers crossed) I think I have talked my OH round to having a cat run :thumbup: :thumbup: He thinks the neighbours will think we're weirdos and that I'm being overprotective but I've told him that he's allowed to think that as long as he lets me have a cat run anyway :lol:
> 
> He says he could build one quite easily and we have the perfect space next to the back door so watch this space


Your OH must think I've completely lost the plot then


----------



## Treaclesmum

Cats cats cats said:


> Has it arrived yet TM ?


Nope, they said it should be by the end of this week coming, but it could take longer as I've asked them to instal it. They better hurry up!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Treaclesmum said:


> Nope, they said it should be by the end of this week coming, but it could take longer as I've asked them to instal it. They better hurry up!!!


I suppose it's the install that'll delay it  still, it'll be worth it


----------



## Treaclesmum

Cats cats cats said:


> I suppose it's the install that'll delay it  still, it'll be worth it


Indeed it will!  Mum said that Jumpy had a lovely time in the garden this afternoon but without going far from the house, so he might be quite happy with it!  

In the meantime I am still trying to build the second run from my existing panels - I have 3 late shifts at work this week which means I can work on it in the mornings - 'helped' of course by Jumpy climbing up the panels as soon as I pick them up... 

Just need to find out if I can make 4 pairs of panels secure with cable ties and then tie them together.... that will be the patio section....


----------



## Treaclesmum

This is our 6' x 6' Campden lean-to from the Cotswold Wood Company, it came this morning! 

R2 by rosiemoore78, 

R2 by rosiemoore78,

R8 by rosiemoore78, 

R14 by rosiemoore78, on Flickr


----------



## Citrineblue

Love these enclosures, however I have been looking at cat proofing the garden OMG.

We had a survey done on Saturday by a company that fixes rollers onto the fences , now I love my cats but £3600 is astounding!! I knew it would be expensive but I don't love my garden that much.

Had another quote today for installing and providing a netting/ metal joints system, protection around trees and atop pergolas £650. Guess which one I prefer and we're going with. Also the man on the phone sounded like he couldn't do enough to help, wanted to know about the cats and is getting someone in our same town, whose had the system, to allow me to see it installed.

Will post photos when we get it done........


----------



## Cats cats cats

Citrineblue said:


> Love these enclosures, however I have been looking at cat proofing the garden OMG.
> 
> We had a survey done on Saturday by a company that fixes rollers onto the fences , now I love my cats but* £3600 *is astounding!! I knew it would be expensive but I don't love my garden that much.
> 
> Had another quote today for installing and providing a netting/ metal joints system, protection around trees and atop pergolas £650. Guess which one I prefer and we're going with. Also the man on the phone sounded like he couldn't do enough to help, wanted to know about the cats and is getting someone in our same town, whose had the system, to allow me to see it installed.
> 
> Will post photos when we get it done........


£3600 ? !!   how big is your garden ? !!:blink:


----------



## Citrineblue

Yep exactly what I thought 

We have a typical Detached modern house, the garden is approx 17 6ft panels, 6 panels either side and 5 across the bottom. Nothing unusual, no mansion 

With the system I've chosen he is even doing down the side entrance. I did try and save money with the other system, it could have topped £4000 possibly I suppose!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Citrineblue said:


> Yep exactly what I thought
> 
> We have a typical Detached modern house, the garden is approx 17 6ft panels, 6 panels either side and 5 across the bottom. Nothing unusual, no mansion
> 
> With the system I've chosen he is even doing down the side entrance. I did try and save money with the other system, it could have topped £4000 possibly I suppose!!


I'm sure some members here have the rolling system ( katzecure ?) and the price was not so high  Anyway , you've got sorted now , bet you can't wait !


----------



## Citrineblue

They have just sent a break down of the estimate

Supply of the components = £1,423

Installation = £1,490

Additional fencing plus upper spindles = £675+ £130

So if we were handy we could cut the cost by £1,490 but we are not

If others have had a better quote from this company it would be great to see and hear how much it was!!!!


----------



## jenny armour

Treaclesmum said:


> This is our 6' x 6' Campden lean-to from the Cotswold Wood Company, it came this morning!
> 
> R2 by rosiemoore78,
> 
> R2 by rosiemoore78,
> 
> R8 by rosiemoore78,
> 
> R14 by rosiemoore78, on Flickr


great idea, but i hope you havent got anything like a counter top inside the house by the door, otherrwise they could get out onto the roof. got to be careful with these cats


----------



## Treaclesmum

Ha ha how true - we actually have got our fridge freezer by the door, and Jumpy has already started using it to go out over the roof in the mornings... however, we allow him to do this as he likes his regular morning run and only stays out about an hour in the garden before wanting to come in 

He is very sensible out and about, but of course we make sure the girls never follow him up onto the fridge!!! We get them into the house before getting Jumpy in from the garden  Then we give them all the run of the house and enclosure until it gets dark, which they seem happy with.

When our second section of the run is completed, this should make things a bit easier


----------



## Woodruffsdad

There is too much information here for me to possibly get through! That's a compliment by the way!

I have just moved house and my moggy, Woodruff, will be at the end of his 14 day enforced house arrest the day after tomorrow.

My new home has a medium sized garden and new 6' wooden fencing is just being erected to enclose it completely.

All I need is a simple system to add to the wood fencing to stop Woodruff climbing over the top.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Citrineblue

Woodruffsdad said:


> There is too much information here for me to possibly get through! That's a compliment by the way!
> 
> I have just moved house and my moggy, Woodruff, will be at the end of his 14 day enforced house arrest the day after tomorrow.
> 
> My new home has a medium sized garden and new 6' wooden fencing is just being erected to enclose it completely.
> 
> All I need is a simple system to add to the wood fencing to stop Woodruff climbing over the top.
> 
> Any suggestions?


My suggestion:

We have a 6 ft wooden fence all round plus varies obstacles such as gates, shed, trees and a pergola. Today we had fitted, in one day, a bracket and netting system around our garden. It was quoted for, supplied and fitted by the company 'Protectapuss'.
Simon is a really nice man who loves a tea and a biscuit, he took me through all the detail around the garden and proceeded to quietly and efficiently fit the cat proofing. I would definitely recommend him. It was great this evening to leave the cats to play without me on sentry duty, Houdini Harvey did try his antics but to no avail : )


----------



## Waterlily

Just some updated pics, recently added a three metre tunnel to the back shed so they can play in there in winter too, stuffed a lounge and stuff in there for them. :001_smile:


----------



## Jiskefet

That is one gorgeous playground you have there..........


----------



## Treaclesmum

Brilliant!  That looks like the sort of tunnel I need, how did you get it made?


----------



## Waterlily

Treaclesmum said:


> Brilliant!  That looks like the sort of tunnel I need, how did you get it made?


Just got aviary mesh from hardware store and cut them then folded it using wood and clamps to hold it so it could bend and stuck together with wire tie snips . : )


----------



## jenny armour

the biggest regret i made with my run, was i got talked into putting part of it on the grass. now the grass is a mess as jj uises it as a toilet. i have partly paved it, but need to pave all the grass area. take note dont put a run on grass unless you have well behaved cats


----------



## Waterlily

jenny armour said:


> the biggest regret i made with my run, was i got talked into putting part of it on the grass. now the grass is a mess as jj uises it as a toilet. i have partly paved it, but need to pave all the grass area. take note dont put a run on grass unless you have well behaved cats


slab it thats what I did  lol to stop em peeing in it, and the added a mat of fake grass to look nice lol.


----------



## Treaclesmum

jenny armour said:


> the biggest regret i made with my run, was i got talked into putting part of it on the grass. now the grass is a mess as jj uises it as a toilet. i have partly paved it, but need to pave all the grass area. take note dont put a run on grass unless you have well behaved cats


Oh dear! I am glad mine's not on the grass because Jumpy would be sure to dig his way out..... :hand:


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> the biggest regret i made with my run, was i got talked into putting part of it on the grass. now the grass is a mess as jj uises it as a toilet. i have partly paved it, but need to pave all the grass area. take note dont put a run on grass unless you have well behaved cats


Or dig a border (or borders ) in it like we have  my cats all use the borders, never the grass  and they're certainly not what i'd call well behaved


----------



## Treaclesmum

This is a good site for anyone wanting to add a tunnel to their cat run 

Mesh Products | Runaround: Rabbit and Guinea Pig Runs

I have emailed the people who built my enclosure to see if they can help with my tunnel, but if not I might use Run Around. The tunnels all seem to be 4ft long though and I need one 2.5 foot, I don't know if they can do bespoke ones. They look very good though.


----------



## Cookieandme

Wouldn't just buying a sheet of weld mesh and bending to form a tunnel work.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apollo-Handy-Welded-Panels-Galvanised/dp/B000TAWDF6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lp_7


----------



## JordanRose

Treaclesmum said:


> This is a good site for anyone wanting to add a tunnel to their cat run
> 
> Mesh Products | Runaround: Rabbit and Guinea Pig Runs
> 
> I have emailed the people who built my enclosure to see if they can help with my tunnel, but if not I might use Run Around. The tunnels all seem to be 4ft long though and I need one 2.5 foot, I don't know if they can do bespoke ones. They look very good though.


Runaround are really fantastic!! :thumbsup:

I have some of their stuff for the buns and it's very well made. It's made to be very strong, too, as it needs to be fox and cat proof.

I'm sure they'd do bespoke sizes if you emailed them and explained


----------



## Treaclesmum

JordanRose said:


> Runaround are really fantastic!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have some of their stuff for the buns and it's very well made. It's made to be very strong, too, as it needs to be fox and cat proof.
> 
> I'm sure they'd do bespoke sizes if you emailed them and explained


Yes they do bespoke and I am getting a 2 foot long High Tunnel to connect the 2 sections, just ordered it!


----------



## Waterlily

Cookieandme said:


> Wouldn't just buying a sheet of weld mesh and bending to form a tunnel work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apollo-Handy-Welded-Panels-Galvanised/dp/B000TAWDF6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_lp_7


yup it would, ive done it.


----------



## Kora

Hi, I'm new to this forum and already looking for some advice: just secured my back garden for my kitty a week ago.
I'd like to prevent her using the back garden as her toilet and use the box litter in the house instead, not sure if this is possible??
The back garden is rather small and can be very hot when spring or even summer starts...


----------



## Waterlily

Kora said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and already looking for some advice: just secured my back garden for my kitty a week ago.
> I'd like to prevent her using the back garden as her toilet and use the box litter in the house instead, not sure if this is possible??
> The back garden is rather small and can be very hot when spring or even summer starts...


welcome to pf : )....................... she may rebel on that one lol, and still find a patch of dirt to pee in, but maybe a tray inside as well as one outside but under tarp or shadecloth to protect from weather, even inside a large dog kennel so she can use her toilet in there and be litter trained still. Not sure really. But as for the heat .. my girls are fine out there up till at least 35 degrees, they adapt a lot more then we think, water and shade and she will be fine. Its UK not oz afterall


----------



## Kora

I'd like to use the back garden too, but I fear that if the Kitty assumes that it is her toilet, I might not be able to, as after few weeks with the temperatures rising, the fragrance might not that pleasant...
She's been using the litter box in the house rather reluctantly all her life (she's almost three), but always preferred to do it in neighbours gardens.
We decided to secure the back garden for her, after our other cat was stolen, so she (Kitty) lost her freedom to roam. Now I think I have a problem to solve:
how to get my cat to be litter box trained in the secure garden! I fear it might be almost impossible task...


----------



## Babbo

OMG that looks so amazing!!!


----------



## Peter Galbavy

For using the garden as a toilet here is my boy's new facilities;










6' x 2' wooden frame with lining and play sand. I didn't build it


----------



## Kora

Wow! The sand pit looks really good, and it looks that cats like it, do you have to cover it (to protect from rain and snow) and do you replace the sand?


----------



## Paddypaws

peter I will be really interested to hear how you get on with the sand pit loo. I trialled a mini version in a large tub but within days the REEK of urine was overwhelming so had to abandon the plan. I do have one of these
Great deals on cat toilets and litter at zooplus: Marchioro Freecat Maxi Litter Box
but they mostly like to poop in the flower borders so I have to go and gather the evidence for disposal twice a week.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Well, dunno yet. There are 8 bags of playground sand in it for now - all the guy who made it for me could find at this time of year would you believe? - and I have cleaned poo out of it daily so far.

I am hoping that rain actually washes the sand a bit - there is permeable lining under the sand to allow drainage and to stop the sand mixing with the soil.

This is all an experiment, since the boys started filling that corner of the garden with their crap already


----------



## Tigermoon

Has anyone tried to catproof their garden by screwing a wide strip of plastic along the top of their fencing/wall? I currently use the hanging basket hook and netting method but a) it looks like we live in alcatraz b) it constantly breaks in stong wind or snow and c) it causes a problem with the taller plants in the borders.


----------



## jenny armour

Cats cats cats said:


> Or dig a border (or borders ) in it like we have  my cats all use the borders, never the grass  and they're certainly not what i'd call well behaved


I do have borders, but I think jj wont use where the others have been so he uses the grass


----------



## Paddypaws

Peter Galbavy said:


> Well, dunno yet. There are 8 bags of playground sand in it for now - all the guy who made it for me could find at this time of year would you believe? - and I have cleaned poo out of it daily so far.
> 
> I am hoping that rain actually washes the sand a bit - there is permeable lining under the sand to allow drainage and to stop the sand mixing with the soil.
> 
> This is all an experiment, since the boys started filling that corner of the garden with their crap already


How is the outdoor loo doing peter? Mine certainly used the sand, and picking poops out was easy, but the urine seemed to become really strong smelling really quickly and no amount of rain water would rinse it away.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Well, went out just now for the first time since it started raining continually 2 days ago. Lots of soggy sand and it's harder to pick out the poo. The smell is better than it was so maybe the rain is helping. Now that I have seen it in action I am thinking of some changes - I may dig out a bit more later and replace the membrane with something tougher and also fix it more firmly to the wooden frame with staples rather than just laying it down.

I thought of using "litter freshner" powder to add to the sand but not sure what outdoors does to the stuff. I'll try one end later.


----------



## jenny armour

Peter Galbavy said:


> Well, went out just now for the first time since it started raining continually 2 days ago. Lots of soggy sand and it's harder to pick out the poo. The smell is better than it was so maybe the rain is helping. Now that I have seen it in action I am thinking of some changes - I may dig out a bit more later and replace the membrane with something tougher and also fix it more firmly to the wooden frame with staples rather than just laying it down.
> 
> I thought of using "litter freshner" powder to add to the sand but not sure what outdoors does to the stuff. I'll try one end later.


have you thought of putting a roof over the area to stop it from getting wet, then maybe you could use ordinary litter?


----------



## Waterlily

jenny armour said:


> have you thought of putting a roof over the area to stop it from getting wet, then maybe you could use ordinary litter?


yea even a tarpolin whacked up and one on the side works, I use tarp in my enclosure for shade but works for winter too.. albeit the noise takes getting used to for them.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Maybe, but given it's location in the far corner of the garden and the main topic of this thread (hey, look, we're almost back on track!  ) it would be hard without risking the efficacy of the netting. A soft cover would bow and blow in the wind and a hard roof would give a jumping out point. Hmm.

Will think about this more - while replanning the drainage which after the last few days has shown it's not perfect. Extra intermediate layer of gravel I think.


----------



## Paddypaws

Hmm, sorry to see that my suspicions were proved right about the sand pit.
I think it is when the urine starts to break down that it causes that gagging smell...I certainly notice it in my compost bin now I add the OKO to it.
Great deals on cat toilets and litter at zooplus: Marchioro Freecat Maxi Litter Box
I bought one of these and it does get a fair bit of use....not sure how the Coonie boys would fare with it size wise though.
Otherwise, personally I would think about ditching the sand and keeping the pit filled with nicely dug over, loose soil/compost. My gang always make a beeline for the patch that I keep nicely dug over....it is then a simple matter to scoop the poop up with a trowel once or twice a week. They wee all around my borders but the wider area and the soil itself means that I never notice a particular pee smell.


----------



## Kittykatta

Hi there,

In anticipation of adopting a rescue kitten/cat at some point over the next 2 months I'm looking at ways of cat-proofing our garden, in the least conspicuous way possibly (as my husband would not agree to anything too obvious/ugly), and also as cheap as possible. The garden is approx 80' long by 40' wide with a couple of short sections of wooden fence (that's the easy bit) and the rest is beech hedging about 6' high in most places. I had thought that metal fence stakes (you can get 1.5m ones from Wickes) secured with metal post spikes possibly would be less obvious than wood, but am not sure if you could attach the metal overhang brackets to these? I think we would need to clip the hedges right back as far as possible without ruining the hedge forever (no idea how far we could go, and this is in itself already a big job) and then place the fencing as close as possible so that the hedge would grow back through the mesh and hopefully obscure it. Does anyone have experience of cat-proofing a garden that is largely hedge without it looking really obvious? Would a fence post of 1.5m be sufficient and what is the minimum reach of an overhang required to do the job? Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

After one of my cats going missing (and thankfully returning) and a neighbours cat being killed on the road outside our house I have decided to keep my cats indoors for now and look into cat proofing the garden. I have contacted Felisafe, Purrfect fence, Protectapuss and Katzecure (almost certainly too expensive!) for quotes for a cat proof system. I was just wondering if anyone had experience of any of these? Any escapes so far? Or whether anyone could recommend another company? 

Also, has anyone who has a conservatory cat proofed their garden? Does the system need to go around the conservatory too? Our cats have never attempted to get on the roof, Im not sure they could jump so high. Theyve been on the shed roof (which I think we should probably cat proof as it is slightly lower) but Ive only ever seen them access it via a tree in a neighbours garden. Theres nothing they could jump from onto the conservatory roof. 

This thread is really helpful and how I found the companies Ive contacted so far, but was hoping for a bit more advice and want to get something sorted pretty quickly as the cats are desperate to get outside again!


----------



## Citrineblue

I had my garden cat proofed in March by Protectapuss. We had two quotes , Catsecure and Protectapuss. Catsecure was too expensive for us and we went with Protectapuss. Simon was a lovely man who gave us clear quotes and fitted our system quick and efficiently in a day. We do have a conservatory which is positioned in the centre of our house at the back so was not an issue with regards to cat proofing, he worked around two trees and covered the pergola with netting. Our side gate was sorted and secured. We have had no issues with break outs, we did find our eldest cat tried a few times for the first day or two but then gave up.

I hope this helps, I would definitely recommend him.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Please click here for pictures of our cat enclosure, connected to the house 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/303272-treacles-terrace-2nd-section.html


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

Thanks Citrineblue, I think protectapuss will probably work out best value for us too so it's good to hear about your experience with them. Our conservatory is towards the edge of our house but not right against the fence so I'm really hoping we're not going to have to cat proof around it, partly because of cost, partly because it will look hideous! I'd rather go for a fitted system if possible, that way if they escape it's not because we made some silly mistake putting it up. Good to hear that attempts to escape by your cats were short lived, I'll definitely have to keep an eye on my two to start with but can't wait for them to be able to come and go as they please without me being in a constant state of worry, they love being outside so much!

The run looks amazing Treaclesmum, love the hanging basket beds - may steal that for in the conservatory (basically the cats room!).


----------



## Citrineblue

JasmineAndFudge said:


> Thanks Citrineblue, I think protectapuss will probably work out best value for us too so it's good to hear about your experience with them. Our conservatory is towards the edge of our house but not right against the fence so I'm really hoping we're not going to have to cat proof around it, partly because of cost, partly because it will look hideous! I'd rather go for a fitted system if possible, that way if they escape it's not because we made some silly mistake putting it up. Good to hear that attempts to escape by your cats were short lived, I'll definitely have to keep an eye on my two to start with but can't wait for them to be able to come and go as they please without me being in a constant state of worry, they love being outside so much!
> 
> The run looks amazing Treaclesmum, love the hanging basket beds - may steal that for in the conservatory (basically the cats room!).


I have quickly taken a couple of photos, to show how Protectapuss works in our garden. I hope this gives you an idea. Simon just needs photos of your garden and rough dimensions - ie I stated how many panels we had etc, he will then provide a quote and discuss any amendments he would like you to do ie we had a load of ivy running down our fence which he asked if we could clear down to around a foot underneath the top of the fence. Good luck, it is very very good money spent. I have all three outside whilst I am typing this and I know they are safe.

Sorry that the photos are on their side


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

Thanks for the photos, it looks good, they're really helpful. I'm just so scared of spending all this money (we'll need new fencing as well as the cat proofing) and then them escaping anyway. Has anyone had any escapees? My two are fearless and far too curious for their own good!


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Only escape was a visitor (Emily's Storm) who appeared to follow a squirrel through a hole the aforementioned rodent chewed in a corner to get to the bird feeder. All bird feeders since removed and the squirrel incursions are much reduced.


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

Peter Galbavy said:


> Only escape was a visitor (Emily's Storm) who appeared to follow a squirrel through a hole the aforementioned rodent chewed in a corner to get to the bird feeder. All bird feeders since removed and the squirrel incursions are much reduced.


Thanks, that's good to hear, we don't have squirrels so hopefully don't have that risk! I saw earlier in the thread you used Felisafe, how difficult was it to fit? Especially going round things like sheds if you had to do that? We've just had a quote from them and it's quite a lot cheaper than the fitted options.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

The felisafe system is quite simple but time consuming to fit yourself. The supports are simple and take three screws - depending on the type of fence posts etc. this may take more or less time and effort. Then, string the three nylon lines up between supports and throw the netting over supported initially every 10 feet or so with one cable tie. A bit like an upside down shower curtain. Then tie up at more regular intervals and pin the base at 10cm intervales to the fence. All done - but it takes longer than it sounds.

Remember that you MUST reinforce the ground level - cats can dig and squeeze under fences and none of the system appear to care about this. I used 1" chicken wire and buried about 6" in a sort of J shape in the ground and pinned another 6" (or more) onto the base of the fence.

See the pic (with obligatory cat) to see how I did the shed. I used four of the corner support and a square length of wood inside the shed at each corner for screwing into - the thin steel shell of the shed would never support the weight directly. I demolished my 10 year old wooden shed in the far corner of the garden as it would have been impossible to apply the netting to and replaced with the new steel shed nearer the middle of the garden. The shed is 6" from the fence and I have pinned a length of netting vertically into the gap and into the ground.


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

Peter Galbavy said:


> The felisafe system is quite simple but time consuming to fit yourself. The supports are simple and take three screws - depending on the type of fence posts etc. this may take more or less time and effort. Then, string the three nylon lines up between supports and throw the netting over supported initially every 10 feet or so with one cable tie. A bit like an upside down shower curtain. Then tie up at more regular intervals and pin the base at 10cm intervales to the fence. All done - but it takes longer than it sounds.
> 
> Remember that you MUST reinforce the ground level - cats can dig and squeeze under fences and none of the system appear to care about this. I used 1" chicken wire and buried about 6" in a sort of J shape in the ground and pinned another 6" (or more) onto the base of the fence.
> 
> See the pic (with obligatory cat) to see how I did the shed. I used four of the corner support and a square length of wood inside the shed at each corner for screwing into - the thin steel shell of the shed would never support the weight directly. I demolished my 10 year old wooden shed in the far corner of the garden as it would have been impossible to apply the netting to and replaced with the new steel shed nearer the middle of the garden. The shed is 6" from the fence and I have pinned a length of netting vertically into the gap and into the ground.


Thanks, that's really helpful information. Your fencing looks great and your cat is beautiful and looks really happy. The system itself sounds quite complicated to fit though, I'm not sure we'd manage to get it looking as neat and tidy as yours!

The point about reinforcing the ground level is a good one, we'll definitely need to do something at the back of the garden. Our neighbours on one side have a dog who is a digger so that side is secure already, we're having new fencing put in on the other side so hopefully we can get that side to be equally secure when the fence is fitted.


----------



## koekemakranka

I don't know if this one has been posted before. But check out this great system from Australia. It looks super neat too and unobtrusive, plus it keeps other cats out!

Oscillot Cat Containment System Video - YouTube


----------



## buffie

Meeko's run 



This is the thread from cat chat.

A from start to "where we are at now" not quite finished.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/304153-meekos-run-nearly-finished.html
It has been worth every penny Meeko loves it and if I (we) can do it anyone can


----------



## Cookieandme

Looks great hope he likes the grass


----------



## jo-pop

What does everybody use for the roofing? I want him to be able to get sunlight but was thinking an open (mesh) roof might not be good idea. Clear plastic may be too warm do you think. Just thinking out loud really. Not yet persuaded hubby on the idea


----------



## buffie

jo-pop said:


> What does everybody use for the roofing? I want him to be able to get sunlight but was thinking an open (mesh) roof might not be good idea. Clear plastic may be too warm do you think. Just thinking out loud really. Not yet persuaded hubby on the idea


We bought sheets of polycarbonate for the greenhouse so I just ordered a few more,only covering part of the run though as we get a lot of gales here 

4mm Greenhouse Polycarbonate Sheet Twinwall Replacement | eBay


----------



## buffie

Cookieandme said:


> Looks great* hope he likes the grass *


He seems to like it,I think its fantastic,it dries quite quickly :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscars mam

jo-pop said:


> What does everybody use for the roofing? I want him to be able to get sunlight but was thinking an open (mesh) roof might not be good idea. Clear plastic may be too warm do you think. Just thinking out loud really. Not yet persuaded hubby on the idea


 We used a cardboard type from wickes! It's supposed to be weatherproof but the recent snow went through a part of it this year  we did half and half so they had cover on the outside if they didn't want to go in the den.

Buffie your run is amazing! Well done  Meeko looks like the king of the castle  :thumbsup:


----------



## oggers86

We will be commencing cat proofing very shortly once we have figured out what we need. I will be so happy when its done and the cats can play in the garden and be safe 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Cloudygirl

Does anyone have a run in a really small garden? I love all these runs but couldn't contemplate them as they are as big as my whole garden  

I have a space of about 6ft by 4 ft where I'd like a small run hopefully with some shelves where they can take advantage of the height of the run to give mine some outside access


----------



## Paddypaws

Cloudygirl said:


> Does anyone have a run in a really small garden? I love all these runs but couldn't contemplate them as they are as big as my whole garden
> 
> I have a space of about 6ft by 4 ft where I'd like a small run hopefully with some shelves where they can take advantage of the height of the run to give mine some outside access


TBH with a small garden it is probably easier and cheaper to cat proof the whole thing....is there a reason you do not want to do that?
I have a typical terraced house with a side return, and although the garden is pretty cat proofed ( mine can't/don't get out, but a couple of athletic toms can and do! ) that area is a weak spot. I am hoping to extend the netting all the way across the gap and then provide more vertical climbing space with shelves.


----------



## Cloudygirl

Paddypaws said:


> TBH with a small garden it is probably easier and cheaper to cat proof the whole thing....is there a reason you do not want to do that?
> I have a typical terraced house with a side return, and although the garden is pretty cat proofed ( mine can't/don't get out, but a couple of athletic toms can and do! ) that area is a weak spot. I am hoping to extend the netting all the way across the gap and then provide more vertical climbing space with shelves.


Yes I live in an end terrace of houses but next door to a small car repair garage and I can't see a way that I could stop my cats getting onto their roof which is lower in one plAce so they could jump up and then the main roof is flat. There isn't a fence between us I kind of adjoin them they are set back from the road and my side wall of the house links onto their building so I can't fence it off. And there are lots of potential scary cat hazards like cars and oil if they did escape. I know that they could potentially get up there as one night a fox terrified me by getting into my extension roof and he must have got up that way. I could net the rest of the garden no problem but there is no fixing this really without sticking huge bits of net to their walls which understandably I don't think they would be too keen to let me do.


----------



## Paddypaws

Hmm, it is difficult to picture that exactly. But if there is a wall then you could ask them if you can drill into it to attach brackets and netting.


----------



## Cookieandme

A photo of your garden would a good as it is difficult to picture it.

However if you do want a small safe place, I bought one of these last year as a temporary measure while I got my garden sorted. Tbh I don't think they are ideal and I didn't kit mine out with shelves and stuff. For me it was more of a cage than a run and Cookie didn't really like it.


----------



## Laurac

I think it was Citrine blue who had a brilliant, and very competitively priced company, do her cat proofing. Am sure they could solve your problem areas. I think the company was called protectapuss. Maybe Google them and ask for a quote.


----------



## Cloudygirl

Cookieandme said:


> A photo of your garden would a good as it is difficult to picture it.
> 
> However if you do want a small safe place, I bought one of these last year as a temporary measure while I got my garden sorted. Tbh I don't think they are ideal and I didn't kit mine out with shelves and stuff. For me it was more of a cage than a run and Cookie didn't really like it.


The one I was looking at was small but kind of had 3 levels it had a cat house at the top then the front was a run and two shelves underneath which they could run round on. So looked surprisingly good space for the size was wondering if anyone had anything similar.

So far they don't like the garden or at least they don't like being on a harness in the garden. I did actually get someone local to look at cat proofing and it was quite expensive as I'd also have to have some lower fence panelling at the back replaced and would need to get permission to do anything about the walls. I think I could start with a smallish run and if they actually liked it rip up where my tomatoes grow and extend the base and add in some extra run panels to make it wider. If they like the garden though I certainly might give protectapuss a try and see if they can do any better


----------



## louise2

hi im thinking of making a little run in my tiny small garden where do you buy the netting from??


----------



## SaffieBengal

We have four cats which have always had free access to the outside via a cat flap. One of our cats recently came home injured, with a horrible gash to her face, we have no idea how it happened, and now she is a little timid when he goes outside. We have a feeling that she is being bullied by the cats a few doors down. Having recently brought a Bengal kitten into our family we decided to cat proof our garden, and thanks to this brilliant thread we had lots of ideas how to go about it

My DH made the supporting rods from copper piping and we attached net mesh to the pipes. It has worked wonderfully well for four of our five cats, but we have one escape artist, although we think we have finally secured all the weak spots.

Having been allowed free access for so long they are obviously not very happy at the moment to be restricted to our garden. Has anyone been through this? Will they eventually get used to it? They look so miserable at the moment, but it has only been a few days since we finished the work.

I've attached a couple of pics of our garden, sorry they are sideways!


----------



## jo-pop

I have the perfect area. 2 sides of wall (my house is L shaped you see) and the other side is a fence. So all I need is a front panel with door and a roof.
I need some advice though, how do I attach the panels to the brick wall of our house? Hubby would not be happy with me drilling in to the house wall itself :-/


----------



## Treaclesmum

jo-pop said:


> I have the perfect area. 2 sides of wall (my house is L shaped you see) and the other side is a fence. So all I need is a front panel with door and a roof.
> I need some advice though, how do I attach the panels to the brick wall of our house? Hubby would not be happy with me drilling in to the house wall itself :-/


Hmmm, I would probably use extra panels and fix them together (with screws ideally) even though you could use the wall, I think it would be more secure and easier to put panels in front of the wall (we have done this). Then you would make the structure into a lean-to which was against your house on one side but fixed together the rest of the way around.


----------



## jenny armour

SaffieBengal said:


> We have four cats which have always had free access to the outside via a cat flap. One of our cats recently came home injured, with a horrible gash to her face, we have no idea how it happened, and now she is a little timid when he goes outside. We have a feeling that she is being bullied by the cats a few doors down. Having recently brought a Bengal kitten into our family we decided to cat proof our garden, and thanks to this brilliant thread we had lots of ideas how to go about it
> 
> My DH made the supporting rods from copper piping and we attached net mesh to the pipes. It has worked wonderfully well for four of our five cats, but we have one escape artist, although we think we have finally secured all the weak spots.
> 
> Having been allowed free access for so long they are obviously not very happy at the moment to be restricted to our garden. Has anyone been through this? Will they eventually get used to it? They look so miserable at the moment, but it has only been a few days since we finished the work.
> 
> I've attached a couple of pics of our garden, sorry they are sideways!


being as you have a Bengal kitten I would make sure the netting is secured to the fence and that as the kitten grows he cant bend the piping, if there is a way out they will find it


----------



## Paddypaws

saffiebengal.....that netting looks really great, very neat 'brackets' is your OH a plumber?
I think the key is to create lots of interesting things to do and places to perch or hide within the enclosed space so that there is variety for the cats.
My cats are obviously not as athletic or determined to escape as a Bengal may be....so actually do not seem bothered by trying to get out of the garden even though they did used to be able to.
Outdoor trees and perches are great and and any kind of shelving seems really popular.


----------



## Paddypaws

louise2 said:


> hi im thinking of making a little run in my tiny small garden where do you buy the netting from??


I bought deer netting I think..... a HUGE roll for about £60 and only used a fraction of it!


----------



## Cookieandme

Paddypaws said:


> I bought deer netting I think..... a HUGE roll for about £60 and only used a fraction of it!


I bought a similar product from a company called Knowles Netting.


----------



## SaffieBengal

jenny armour said:


> being as you have a Bengal kitten I would make sure the netting is secured to the fence and that as the kitten grows he cant bend the piping, if there is a way out they will find it


Thanks Jenny, we have secured the netting to the top of the fence with a piece of wood so there's no way they can squeeze their way underneath.

We may end up rigging some kind of support for the piping, but at the moment at least they aren't attempting to climb up it.

Sandra
Swansea, UK


----------



## SaffieBengal

Paddypaws said:


> saffiebengal.....that netting looks really great, very neat 'brackets' is your OH a plumber?
> I think the key is to create lots of interesting things to do and places to perch or hide within the enclosed space so that there is variety for the cats.
> My cats are obviously not as athletic or determined to escape as a Bengal may be....so actually do not seem bothered by trying to get out of the garden even though they did used to be able to.
> Outdoor trees and perches are great and and any kind of shelving seems really popular.


Hi Paddypaws, OH is a kitchen fitter, so does a lot of plumbing work  He was very pleased with the way the brackets turned out, they look really good.

We are in the process of building a climbing frame for them in the garden, not too close to the fence, (weather permitting) and will try to make sure there is lots to keep them amused. Thanks for the suggestion

Sandra
Swansea, UK


----------



## Expana

Oscars mam said:


> Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it
> ...
> It has now had electric sockets added to it so they can have the water fountain outside and hubby is also going to add lighting to it


WOW, that's a cool one! I wish I were your cat  I believe cats just love it!!


----------



## louise2

my partners goner start building my run today cant wait so excited :-D will upload pics once done keep this thread going!!!


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

That's great Louise, good luck! We're finally getting the garden cat proofed on Tuesday and I can't wait, just keep thinking only one more weekend of having to keep all the doors shut etc, just hope it works now!


----------



## SaffieBengal

I'll look forward to seeing the pictures

We added a climbing frame for our cats at the weekend, they are loving it and all of them enjoy sitting at the top peeping over the fence into the neighbours gardens :smilewinkgrin:





As you can see, Mia loves it!


----------



## louise2

well dont forget to load pics!! this thread as been so helpful to me. im building one up my window so i can just open them wide and not worry and at my back door as my living room goes straight on to garden i hate it as people coming in and out i almost have panic attack everytime the door opens so its good to have just so i can relax


----------



## buffie

Meeko's run finished at last ............


----------



## Paddypaws

Wiggins playing at 'Peeping Tom' into next door's garden

Woody posing on the new rustic cat tree


----------



## jenny armour

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggins playing at 'Peeping Tom' into next door's garden
> 
> Woody posing on the new rustic cat tree


your woody looks so much like a cat I fostered many years ago, altho she was a girl. has he got a withered ear, like mine had? by the way love the rustic seat for him


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

Paddypaws said:


> Wiggins playing at 'Peeping Tom' into next door's garden
> 
> Woody posing on the new rustic cat tree


Wow, love that! Does it work ok having perches under the cat proofing like that? It doesn't aide escape? I'm worried our cats are going to be bored once we finally have the garden secure but bet they'd love it if we did something like that for them! Oh dear, haven't even had the cat proofing done yet and I'm already finding things to spend more money on...


----------



## Paddypaws

JasmineAndFudge said:


> Wow, love that! Does it work ok having perches under the cat proofing like that? It doesn't aide escape? I'm worried our cats are going to be bored once we finally have the garden secure but bet they'd love it if we did something like that for them! Oh dear, haven't even had the cat proofing done yet and I'm already finding things to spend more money on...


I think if you are going to contain the cats in a run or smallish garden, then it is a really good idea to try and enrich the space with hidey holes, shlelves etc.
I have zero buiding skills so made that shelf with a fencing spike hammered into the soil. I am a _little_ worried that it is bringing the cats closer to the top of the fencing but they all LOVE it and spend ages perched up there peering into next door's garden or conversing with a cat passing by on the fence.
I am lucky in that none of my cats seems to want to try and escape over the fencing, but I guess it is a bit of trial and error.


----------



## oggers86

Paddypaws said:


> I think if you are going to contain the cats in a run or smallish garden, then it is a really good idea to try and enrich the space with hidey holes, shlelves etc.
> I have zero buiding skills so made that shelf with a fencing spike hammered into the soil. I am a _little_ worried that it is bringing the cats closer to the top of the fencing but they all LOVE it and spend ages perched up there peering into next door's garden or conversing with a cat passing by on the fence.
> I am lucky in that none of my cats seems to want to try and escape over the fencing, but I guess it is a bit of trial and error.


How small is small? Mine is around 10x8m and I have one cat tree for them both around 3ft high but placed in an area they cant get over the fence. They have a tunnel and a play cube to lounge in (they dont) but I am still finding it a battle with Elsa wanting out the front. Elise seems fine to potter and neither have tried to escape in a while but I dont want to make them go crazy...


----------



## Paddypaws

I know what you are saying Oggers.
Millie and Monty came from a flat so were not used to going outside, although apparently Monty tried at every opportunity!
He is the only one of mine who tries to get out the front door....in fact it is almost comical how he appears from nowhere and _throws_ himself at the door to get out there.....but then has no idea what to do! So, I figure it is just cat contrariness.


----------



## Cookieandme

April investigates the fencing quite a bit, she scaled the fence and was peering over it on Saturday.

This tree and a little house is right under the netting.


----------



## oggers86

Paddypaws said:


> I know what you are saying Oggers.
> Millie and Monty came from a flat so were not used to going outside, although apparently Monty tried at every opportunity!
> He is the only one of mine who tries to get out the front door....in fact it is almost comical how he appears from nowhere and _throws_ himself at the door to get out there.....but then has no idea what to do! So, I figure it is just cat contrariness.


Elsa doesnt rush at the door and even when someone comes in she doesnt go over, just sits there and waits. Instead she waits until and then goes to sit by it and yowl and try to climb up it.


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

We had the garden cat proofed yesterday and so far so good, though it's early days! In the end we went with Citrineblue's recommendation of protectapuss who seem to have done a good job. We had a couple of escape attempts last night but both failed. Both cats are shattered today after a whole evening catching flies last night so haven't been out yet today. I'm also a bit nervous about letting them out when I'm not free to watch them. The fencing itself is much less obvious that I was expecting, obviously you can see it, and the neighbours probably think we're mad, but it doesn't take over the garden which is what I was afraid of.


----------



## Cookieandme

JasmineAndFudge said:


> We had a couple of escape attempts last night but both failed.


April keeps investigating by peering over the fence, I keep telling her no one else would put up with her


----------



## JasmineAndFudge

Cookieandme said:


> April keeps investigating by peering over the fence, I keep telling her no one else would put up with her


Bless her, my cats can't balance (yet) to look over otherwise I'm sure they'd be the same. More escape attempts have been made today but they've been out literally all day and none have even been close to successful.

I'm so pleased, they seem so much happier and I'm enjoying having the doors open! Thanks so much to everyone who's contributed to this thread, wouldn't have even known cat proofing was possible without it!


----------



## louise2

the start of my cats pen


----------



## louise2

we are far from finished as we are building one that follows on to this which will block the door too so more pics to come  but at least she can enjoy the sun untill the other part is built will look really nice when finished and painted


----------



## louise2

also needs toys and perches ect... which my partner will also make for me heehee  i just put the scratcher in there for now


----------



## oggers86

Has anybody built an enclosure at the front of the house? I would quite like to build a small enclosure surrounding the window at the front to give the cats extra outdoor space. It isnt something I will do here as we will be looking for somewhere to buy next year but if the house set up is similar I would think about it. Just not sure if it is actually allowed or if it would look really odd...


----------



## jenny armour

even tho you are talking about a small run on the front, I was wondering if you might have trouble with the council. I think if I put one on the front, I could end up with cats that could get dissatisfied with their life in a run


----------



## oggers86

jenny armour said:


> even tho you are talking about a small run on the front, I was wondering if you might have trouble with the council. I think if I put one on the front, I could end up with cats that could get dissatisfied with their life in a run


You could be right, not too sure how the council would react. I am trying to come up with ways to increase their satisfaction with just having a cat proof garden and thought they might like an extra smaller bit with a shelf or something at the front.

Perhaps when we move into a new house they will be less likely to want to go out of the front as unlike this house, they will never have been out of the cat proof garden so wont know what they are missing.


----------



## jenny armour

I have had a large cat run adjacent to my house for five years now (its on here somewhere) and the cats love it. I have put lots of shelving that is up high and they can walk around a lot of it without having to come down onto the ground. somewhere where they can lay in the shade and I have also put in two small cat houses. they shouldn't get bored, its only if they get to go elsewhere that they could get dissatisified.


----------



## oggers86

jenny armour said:


> I have had a large cat run adjacent to my house for five years now (its on here somewhere) and the cats love it. I have put lots of shelving that is up high and they can walk around a lot of it without having to come down onto the ground. somewhere where they can lay in the shade and I have also put in two small cat houses. they shouldn't get bored, its only if they get to go elsewhere that they could get dissatisified.


Up until early April they were allowed to go wherever they wanted whenever they wanted. Now they have to stay in the garden and come in at night. I am just paranoid that they hate it and I will have to let them roam again which I really don't want. Hence trying to figure out ways of keeping them happy. They have one cat tree and two wheelie bins to sit on plus a tunnel and a cube and some toys. Can't put anything high anywhere else as they can jump over the netting.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## louise2

second part nearly done


----------



## EdSkylover

Hi, does anyone know where you can buy decent sized logs etc to make different frames for climbing etc in a cat run?


----------



## buffie

EdSkylover said:


> Hi, does anyone know where you can buy decent sized logs etc to make different frames for climbing etc in a cat run?


If you go back to post "317" Paddypaws got some in a wood yard or somewhere like that maybe a gardening company who do tree work could help.Send Paddypaws a pm 
If your stuck decking is very versatile


----------



## EdSkylover

Many thanks


----------



## jenny armour

EdSkylover said:


> Hi, does anyone know where you can buy decent sized logs etc to make different frames for climbing etc in a cat run?


I managed to get some cut down tree trunks from a tree surgeon to put in the pen for the cats to climb up


----------



## abart8

I had Katzecure installed last month. It was £2,900 (£1500 parts/£1400 labour), for double pole including around shed & a trellis roof over pond - see photos. U can self-install (need drill/circular saw). Our fence is approx 38m/120ft long (26x6ft panels). Expensive, but it works - my cat can't get out. One cat got in & I had to open gate, but other cats back-off when paws touch poles.


----------



## jenny armour

abart8 said:


> I had Katzecure installed last month. It was £2,900 (£1500 parts/£1400 labour), for double pole including around shed & a trellis roof over pond - see photos. U can self-install (need drill/circular saw). Our fence is approx 38m/120ft long (26x6ft panels). Expensive, but it works - my cat can't get out. One cat got in & I had to open gate, but other cats back-off when paws touch poles.


that looks very smart and your garden is lovely. unfortunately I don't have fencing in my garden only conifer trees, but that looks so unobtrusive


----------



## jo-pop

jenny armour said:


> that looks very smart and your garden is lovely. unfortunately I don't have fencing in my garden only conifer trees, but that looks so unobtrusive


I've seen their stand at shows. Brilliant design. I'd have it if I could possibly afford it


----------



## sheltux

Maerose said:


> we have just finished cat-proofing our garden. Hopefully no cats can now get in or out! Here's some pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of brackets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the whole weekend but we're very pleased with how it looks - Jasper seems less impressed though!


Did you do this yourself or did you go through a company? We're moving in November to our own house with our own garden. We currently rent a flat and the garden is situated in the middle of several blocks of flats. The cats have no access to get out except from right at the top of the garden where there is a metal gate. They have never gone through the gate although they do venture near it but I don't trust them to not try and explore beyond our fence when we do move, added danger they will still be building houses after we move in. Me and my partner are not diy friendly but other family members are and could help if it was easy enough to do this ourselves.


----------



## Marycat

So this morning I was going to take the protectapuss cat proofing to the skip. You may have seen from my previous ahem..contentious thread that it didn't work for me and my cat. My cat was too distressed at having his previous escape routes blocked.

However I thought better of throwing it and thought someone else might want to use it?

The good points, it works definitely! If it kept my acrobat in then I would guess it would keep most cats in..not sure about bengals and the like, they are far better climbers.

The bad points, if your cat has had previous freedom to come and go he may get distressed at seeing his 'territory' so close but so far..I would say it was a good idea for an indoor cat that you would like to have access to the garden. It isn't the prettiest thing in the world, neither is it a horrendous eyesore but if you want to try it on the cheap here is your chance!

My garden is about 50ft by 25ft.. There are 20 angled brackets with screws etc. Your fence must be at least 5ft tall for it to work. I will throw whatever netting is left in if you wish but to be honest I would get your own netting (available online & in garden shops) because I teared quite a lot of it removing it. 
If you are interested please inbox me. I will only ask for a small nominal sum because to be fair I was going chuck it. The stuff is in really good condition (its a month old!) I am based in Stoke-on-Trent if you wish to collect.

MC xx


----------



## Cookieandme

Mary I would recommend adding this to the classified section may get more views.


----------



## Marycat

Cookieandme said:


> Mary I would recommend adding this to the classified section may get more views.


Thanks hon..Will do! x


----------



## oggers86

After some discussion we have decided to definitely cat proof the garden properly in the next house. The idea is to keep them indoors for as long as possible and then let them out into the garden. If they still struggle to adapt then we will do what we do here and have a small hole under one of the fences so that they can come and go freely during the day but we can block it up at night with some wood. 

We need to cat proof it so it is escape proof for our Circus Cat unless we choose to let her escape. I was thinking about Protectapuss style but I am unsure how any neighbours would react. I cant really go down the "it stops them going into your garden" if they are allowed to roam during the day..

For those of you with this kind of cat proofing, how well was it received by your neighbours? Do you share fences with them?


----------



## Citrineblue

Nobody has mentioned anything at all. I have three shared fences. The brackets are not placed at the very top of the fence, so they do not stick up. They are placed lower so the very top of the highest point is only as high as the top of the fence. Much less intrusion than any plant growing above fence height.


----------



## oggers86

Citrineblue said:


> Nobody has mentioned anything at all. I have three shared fences. The brackets are not placed at the very top of the fence, so they do not stick up. They are placed lower so the very top of the highest point is only as high as the top of the fence. Much less intrusion than any plant growing above fence height.


Did you ask your neighbours before you did it? We asked our ones for this cat proofing but according to Protectapuss website you dont need permission from them as it is your side of the fence...

Depending on how flush we are I might get them in to do it professionally but if not I will help OH put it up.

What size brackets will I need and what kind of netting? The netting we have at the minute is plastic coated wire but it is really baggy despite being pulled as taut as possible.


----------



## jenny armour

i'd say you are doing the neighbours a favour as they cant complain that your cats aren't in their garden. one of my neighbours had to have a comment about my cat run looking like a cattery, but it isn't invasive from his side


----------



## oggers86

jenny armour said:


> i'd say you are doing the neighbours a favour as they cant complain that your cats aren't in their garden. one of my neighbours had to have a comment about my cat run looking like a cattery, but it isn't invasive from his side


Can't really do that if we are not keeping them in the garden during the day. I will certainly attempt it but based on the last experience they won't settle with 24/7 confinement.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Marycat

oggers86 said:


> Can't really do that if we are not keeping them in the garden during the day. I will certainly attempt it but based on the last experience they won't settle with 24/7 confinement.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


 I think you are in my situation.. we have to settle for limited roaming with our cats! If they won't have confinement without severe stress issues it isn't worth ruining their lives over it. The stress is intolerable for both the cat and the owner. I really would think hard about cat proofing if your cats are roaming now, you could be in for a rough ride..! x


----------



## Marycat

oggers86 said:


> After some discussion we have decided to definitely cat proof the garden properly in the next house. The idea is to keep them indoors for as long as possible and then let them out into the garden. If they still struggle to adapt then we will do what we do here and have a small hole under one of the fences so that they can come and go freely during the day but we can block it up at night with some wood.
> 
> We need to cat proof it so it is escape proof for our Circus Cat unless we choose to let her escape. I was thinking about Protectapuss style but I am unsure how any neighbours would react. I cant really go down the "it stops them going into your garden" if they are allowed to roam during the day..
> 
> For those of you with this kind of cat proofing, how well was it received by your neighbours? Do you share fences with them?


 Oh sorry I missed this post so ignore my last post! This sounds sensible, you can let them come and go at your control.. I thought about doing that but then I thought whats the point in having it? I wanted my cat to be happy in his garden and not coming back under sufferance cause he was hungry. I wanted him to sit on the shed and be happy.

My neighbours took the pi$$ relentlessly and called it Colditz, Stalingrad, etc etc.. I don't think they minded though. It didn't impact on their garden (I used protectapuss).


----------



## Citrineblue

oggers86 said:


> Did you ask your neighbours before you did it? We asked our ones for this cat proofing but according to Protectapuss website you dont need permission from them as it is your side of the fence...
> 
> Depending on how flush we are I might get them in to do it professionally but if not I will help OH put it up.
> 
> What size brackets will I need and what kind of netting? The netting we have at the minute is plastic coated wire but it is really baggy despite being pulled as taut as possible.


No we didn't ask the neighbours as it did not go above the top of the fence. We haven't had any comments at all from any of the neighbours.

We had Protectuss, whilst my inlaws, who don't have a cat but purely look after ours when our cats visit them a couple of times a month have put up their own version. They went to Screwfix and got some metal bars with a right angled return which they then bent back to a less acute angle. The netting was from B and Q, plastic soft netting, with plastic ties to attach it to the brackets and staples for the bottom edge. Remember the netting does not need to be taut, too taut and it becomes a rigid surface for the cats to hold onto, a flimsy less taut netting does not allow them a firm grip. Along the bottom, against a delicate fence, the staples didnt work so they ran a piece a plastic covered wire tight against the fence to hold it back.

I hope this helps any DIY enthusiasts, my father in law is 80 and fitted it all himself ( a perfectionist who doesn't like help)


----------



## oggers86

Citrineblue said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by oggers86
> 
> Did you ask your neighbours before you did it? We asked our ones for this cat proofing but according to Protectapuss website you dont need permission from them as it is your side of the fence...
> 
> Depending on how flush we are I might get them in to do it professionally but if not I will help OH put it up.
> 
> What size brackets will I need and what kind of netting? The netting we have at the minute is plastic coated wire but it is really baggy despite being pulled as taut as possible.
> 
> No we didn't ask the neighbours as it did not go above the top of the fence. We haven't had any comments at all from any of the neighbours.
> 
> We had Protectuss, whilst my inlaws, who don't have a cat but purely look after ours when our cats visit them a couple of times a month have put up their own version. They went to Screwfix and got some metal bars with a right angled return which they then bent back to a less acute angle. The netting was from B and Q, plastic soft netting, with plastic ties to attach it to the brackets and staples for the bottom edge. Remember the netting does not need to be taut, too taut and it becomes a rigid surface for the cats to hold onto, a flimsy less taut netting does not allow them a firm grip. Along the bottom, against a delicate fence, the staples didnt work so they ran a piece a plastic covered wire tight against the fence to hold it back.
> 
> I hope this helps any DIY enthusiasts, my father in law is 80 and fitted it all himself ( a perfectionist who doesn't like help )


If it isn't taught enough it bags which means at the minute Elise can climb the fence and pull herself up by hooking her paws around the edge of the netting.

Mind you we do have the brackets bent at right angles.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## oggers86

Marycat said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by oggers86
> 
> After some discussion we have decided to definitely cat proof the garden properly in the next house. The idea is to keep them indoors for as long as possible and then let them out into the garden. If they still struggle to adapt then we will do what we do here and have a small hole under one of the fences so that they can come and go freely during the day but we can block it up at night with some wood.
> 
> We need to cat proof it so it is escape proof for our Circus Cat unless we choose to let her escape. I was thinking about Protectapuss style but I am unsure how any neighbours would react. I cant really go down the "it stops them going into your garden" if they are allowed to roam during the day..
> 
> For those of you with this kind of cat proofing, how well was it received by your neighbours? Do you share fences with them?
> 
> Oh sorry I missed this post so ignore my last post! This sounds sensible, you can let them come and go at your control.. I thought about doing that but then I thought whats the point in having it? I wanted my cat to be happy in his garden and not coming back under sufferance cause he was hungry. I wanted him to sit on the shed and be happy.
> 
> My neighbours took the pi$$ relentlessly and called it Colditz, Stalingrad, etc etc.. I don't think they minded though. It didn't impact on their garden (I used protectapuss).


No real difference between keeping them in the house at certain times or in the garden. Either way they learn that night time is confinement time of some kind so they could choose not to come back either way.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Cats cats cats

abart8 said:


> I had Katzecure installed last month. It was £2,900 (£1500 parts/£1400 labour), for double pole including around shed & a trellis roof over pond - see photos. U can self-install (need drill/circular saw). Our fence is approx 38m/120ft long (26x6ft panels). Expensive, but it works - my cat can't get out. One cat got in & I had to open gate, but other cats back-off when paws touch poles.


That really does look super   one cat getting in though means more can .....and will :blink: that'd worry me a lot as I think this kind of system works best at preventing escapes , ie, any cats that get in will likely be stuck in there, with your cat


----------



## HamishTheGingerNinga

Oscars mam said:


> Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it
> Here's some construction pics of the one OH made and the finished run also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulated sleeping den hinged from the top so it can be opened in the summer so it's not too hot! It is also double glazed, the insulation is polystyrene between the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has roofing on half of it so if it rains and they don't want to go in the sleeping den they can go under the covered area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby went out and searched for a fallen tree stump to lead up to the sleeping
> den then covered it with small border panel logs from wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelving he made, some of these are now covered in carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And swinging hammock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs with his handy work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge and tunnel he built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial grass added cos it hurt oscars bad paw jumping up and down on to the concrete I also grew some grass in an old corner litter tray so he had some grass to chew on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now had electric sockets added to it so they can have the water fountain outside and hubby is also going to add lighting to it


This really is great  what lucky kitty's


----------



## lymorelynn

I was going to direct you to this thread Hamish but it looks as if you've found it already  Some great ideas for cat runs, pens and entire cat proofed gardens to make the outdoors safe for your ginger ninja :thumbup1:


----------



## lulubel

MCWillow said:


> Just realised I hadn't added Mogwarts to _this_ thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Mogwarts threads that include the Munchkins enjoying it
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/262205-i-declare-mogwarts-officially-open.html
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/263272-mogwarts-2nd-visit-pic-heavy.html


This is fantastic, and a great inspiration for me.

I notice you've got some quite long stretches of wire that aren't supported by any uprights. Has that caused any problems, or has it all held up well?

Also, what size are the holes in the wire?


----------



## jenny armour

very professional, puts mine to shame, who erected it for u?


----------



## sheltux

I'm just curious to know, those of you's who have cat runs taking some of your garden, do you ever feel guilty if you go and sit in the garden and the cats are locked in their enclosure? When I go out in the garden the cats love being around me and playing


----------



## buffie

sheltux said:


> I'm just curious to know, those of you's who have cat runs taking some of your garden, do you ever feel guilty if you go and sit in the garden and the cats are locked in their enclosure? When I go out in the garden the cats love being around me and playing


Nope  They are safe that's why we take the trouble to build cat runs


----------



## lulubel

sheltux said:


> I'm just curious to know, those of you's who have cat runs taking some of your garden, do you ever feel guilty if you go and sit in the garden and the cats are locked in their enclosure? When I go out in the garden the cats love being around me and playing


Sit in the garden? Do people have time for that?


----------



## sheltux

I know I do when I get home from work and on weekends, especially in the summer. Definitely the best way to unwind after a stressful day.


----------



## sheltux

buffie said:


> Nope  They are safe that's why we take the trouble to build cat runs


We're torn between ideas of a cat run or proofing the garden. I love the idea of them having their own little space but oh doesn't want a cat flap or windows open wide when we're not in so I don't know how much we'd benefit from a run instead of proofing


----------



## MCWillow

lulubel said:


> This is fantastic, and a great inspiration for me.
> 
> I notice you've got some quite long stretches of wire that aren't supported by any uprights. Has that caused any problems, or has it all held up well?
> 
> Also, what size are the holes in the wire?


Thank you 

The wire has held up well, as in the long stretches we attached it sideways, rather than top to bottom, so its actually two stretches going side to side, and stapled to the side batons, and then the middle strut and either the top or bottom strut - does that make sense?

We used this wire Garden Cage & Aviary Wire 13x25mm - Gates & Metal Railings -Gardens - Wickes



jenny armour said:


> very professional, puts mine to shame, who erected it for u?


Not sure if that was to me (havent read the previous page :blush: ).

We built it ourselves, and kind of made it up as we went along!


----------



## buffie

sheltux said:


> We're torn between ideas of a cat run or proofing the garden. I love the idea of them having their own little space but oh doesn't want a cat flap or windows open wide when we're not in so I don't know how much we'd benefit from a run instead of proofing


Cat proofing is obviously the best way but not all gardens are suitable mine certainly isn't,too many trees and other climbable objects which cant be "cat proofed"
Even with a cat proofed garden a cat flap would be needed anyway to allow them to come in.I never let Meeko out into his run when there is no one in so it isn't a problem with doors being open.Where there's a will there's a way  good luck hope you can agree on something.
It is the best thing I did although I do wish his run was attached to the house so much so that we have added a small run over the back door just to allow him a bit of freedom to decide


----------



## Lunabuma

I thought I'd send an update on my cat proofing. Its been up a year now and made out of berry netting and wood and heavy duty staples. I've had to replace a section where a magpie or something had made a hole and staple up a couple of pieces. On the whole though, it looks as good as the day it was put up.

Ziggy has been up and onto the fence a couple of times, but only when there has been a piece of the netting down. I suspect a local cat or fox has just bundled over and broken it down as its fairly difficult to shift once in place.

I can't describe how much worry it has taken away. I still don't allow them free roaming access to the garden but can relax with the back doors open, day or night.

I thought at first I'd need to raise the posts at the side but haven't needed to. They are only about 6.75ft to the top, its the fact that it looks unstable that stops them from jumping onto it.


----------



## sskmick

sheltux said:


> We're torn between ideas of a cat run or proofing the garden. I love the idea of them having their own little space but oh doesn't want a cat flap or windows open wide when we're not in so I don't know how much we'd benefit from a run instead of proofing


We have a metal cat pen that is bolted to the back of the house. We didn't use to leave the window open when we were out. We do leave the window open now through the day but close it at night. I like the fact that we can open a window to let fresh air into the house. At the moment the cats are in the house and the window is closed because I have just finished off painting it.

If your cats would only have access to your garden then you would need a cat flap, so they will have somewhere to go for shelter, food and water. I suppose you could put a small shed up with a bed, food, water and a litter tray.

A neighbour of ours has a cat flap in the garage door, where their cat can go for food and shelter.


----------



## sheltux

The plan was to proof the garden but still keep control of their outings. At the moment they are only allowed out when we're in and have a nightly curfew of around 8.30. I was just goin to leave the door open or window open for them to get back in when they wanted. Although it's very rare they come in early when they are out unless they need the loo


----------



## Paddypaws

seems we all have different 'systems'
Mine have access 24/7 to the cat proofed garden. Wiggins seems to spend 23.5 hours out there every day at the moment, I am hoping he spends more time inside when winter comes.


----------



## sheltux

Paddypaws said:


> seems we all have different 'systems'
> Mine have access 24/7 to the cat proofed garden. Wiggins seems to spend 23.5 hours out there every day at the moment, I am hoping he spends more time inside when winter comes.


You must have a lot of trust in your garden, I have never even known of cat proofing systems till I came on here so I'm still a bit unsure as to how well they really do work. How do your cats get back in the house, do you have a cat flap


----------



## Paddypaws

sheltux said:


> You must have a lot of trust in your garden, I have never even known of cat proofing systems till I came on here so I'm still a bit unsure as to how well they really do work. How do your cats get back in the house, do you have a cat flap


yes I have a cat flap...my older cats were always completely free roaming.
I have a fairly small, evenly shaped garden so it was not terribly difficult to cat proof. Mind you, none of mine seem particularly bothered to try....a couple of local Toms have managed to make it in to my garden via the flat roof extension and can even get back out again that way or via one corner of the overhang.
I could eliminate these weaknesses pretty easily, just have not got round to it.
I suppose because the majority of my cats have in the past had full access I am not SO worried about them. Mitzy did indeed go walkabout the other week but I pretty certain that was via the front door. She spent a happy couple of hours in the garden of my neighbour who came round to tell me as soon as she spotted her.
My main worry is Millie who is totally deaf and way too clumsy/friendly for her own good....I really do not think she would survive even a number of hours if she got out and the cat proofing was really done for her benefit.


----------



## sheltux

Paddypaws said:


> yes I have a cat flap...my older cats were always completely free roaming.
> I have a fairly small, evenly shaped garden so it was not terribly difficult to cat proof. Mind you, none of mine seem particularly bothered to try....a couple of local Toms have managed to make it in to my garden via the flat roof extension and can even get back out again that way or via one corner of the overhang.
> I could eliminate these weaknesses pretty easily, just have not got round to it.
> I suppose because the majority of my cats have in the past had full access I am not SO worried about them. Mitzy did indeed go walkabout the other week but I pretty certain that was via the front door. She spent a happy couple of hours in the garden of my neighbour who came round to tell me as soon as she spotted her.
> My main worry is Millie who is totally deaf and way too clumsy/friendly for her own good....I really do not think she would survive even a number of hours if she got out and the cat proofing was really done for her benefit.


I think i worry too much for my own good, we have a communal garden which is very long it stretches our full street. Theres a metal gate at top which the housing association use as access when cutting grass ect, Sheldon has once went through the gate but something must have spooked him and he came darting back down only stopping when he hit the safety of our back door. other than that in the whole 5 years we've been here there have been no other incidents (touch wood) Tux like Millie is very friendly and i worry it could get him in trouble if he got out, Sheldon is the opposite but is too skittish i worry he would get confused in a state of panic and lose his way. The other issue we have is that they will stilll be building houses around us when we move in so there is alot of extra danger that wouldnt normally be around.

i had thought about doing both, cat proof for when we're in and playing and also a small run from the window so they have access to the outside or at least fresh air when we're not in.

there are so many different decisions my head spins when i get deep into it ha ha


----------



## Citrineblue

Since April we have had the Protectapuss system for our five cats. Not one has escaped nor have we had any invaders. 

Three of our cats have 24/7 access whilst the youngest two have access only during the day. 

The cats have access via a cat flap. 

This is the best money we have spent on our garden.


----------



## Paddypaws

I just found the receipt for the netting that I used for the garden and thought I would put the link here for reference.
Home | Collins Nets Ltd | 01308 485422 | [email protected]
I bought 100m of 1.2m Gameflex semi rigid fencing for £60 + vat + delivery
Also 200 200mmx 4.8mm cable ties
I have most of the netting left even after finishing the project!


----------



## Kirstyx

Now going to have a read through this thread. We're looking for one similar to Woodenarts.com's, unfortunately we live too far for them to deliver 

Thanks!


----------



## jazzgirl

I've been trying to decide what to get for our two kittens. I'm not able to cat proof all the garden and putting something against the back of the house would be tricky, so I've decided to get a run that I can put anywhere in the garden and move when necessary.

The only problem is that many of the ready built runs are wooden which won't last too long and neither of us are very good at DIY to consider building our own.

However, one of our kittens favourite toys is the Kitty City modules. That gave me an idea - there are loads of PVC greenhouses available cheaply. The frames fit together similar to the Kitty City or children's wendy houses. I could buy one or more and fit the frames together, dispense with the cover (or use it just on the roof) and cover the rest of the frame and door with chicken wire or mesh.

I wondered if anyone had tried anything similar?


----------



## buffie

jazzgirl said:


> I've been trying to decide what to get for our two kittens. I'm not able to cat proof all the garden and putting something against the back of the house would be tricky, so I've decided to get a run that I can put anywhere in the garden and move when necessary.
> *
> The only problem is that many of the ready built runs are wooden which won't last too long and neither of us are very good at DIY to consider building our own*.
> 
> However, one of our kittens favourite toys is the Kitty City modules. That gave me an idea - there are loads of PVC greenhouses available cheaply. The frames fit together similar to the Kitty City or children's wendy houses. I could buy one or more and fit the frames together, dispense with the cover (or use it just on the roof) and cover the rest of the frame and door with chicken wire or mesh.
> 
> I wondered if anyone had tried anything similar?


Not sure if there would be enough weight in a PVC greenhouse frame.
Most of the wooden runs are built with Tanalised Timber,which is specially treated wood and usually guaranteed for 10 years +
If you buy cat run panels it is a simple job to put them together in what ever shape suits the space you have.See attached pics


----------



## jenny armour

my pen is of tantalised timber but you still have to treat it every year and what with the snow we have had, but I did buy about 10years ago an aluminium framed pen with galvanised steel mesh. it was expensive, but I still have it. unfortunately the firm I don't think is going now.


----------



## buffie

jenny armour said:


> *my pen is of tantalised timber but you still have to treat it every year *and what with the snow we have had, but I did buy about 10years ago an aluminium framed pen with galvanised steel mesh. it was expensive, but I still have it. unfortunately the firm I don't think is going now.


As far as I'm aware tanalised timber does not need to be treated yearly...............Pressure Treated Timber |


----------



## BespoKing

Hello, just thought I would post on here,as we design and install cat runs, we make them to how you want, we don't try to fit something ready made to your home, give us a mail if you think we can help, we are in the south west of


----------



## jenny armour

buffie said:


> As far as I'm aware tanalised timber does not need to be treated yearly...............Pressure Treated Timber |


well although tantalised, I was told by the company that I bought it from that it did, and it definitely needs it


----------



## jenny armour

by the way the company that I got my aluminium pen from is called secur-a-cat they also do garden enclosures. I think they are still going.
also when my friend wanted to buy a pen for her raggie, her husband bought the enclosures that you use for housing gas bottles etc, very effective


----------



## monkeymummy32

Here is a pic of our totally amazing run, designed and made by BespoKing!! So pleased with it!


----------



## monkeymummy32

View from the front - the cats love sitting in the Perspex fronted box!


----------



## JordanRose

monkeymummy32 said:


> View from the front - the cats love sitting in the Perspex fronted box!


Wow, it looks fantastic!!! :biggrin5:


----------



## jenny armour

the biggest mistake I made with my pen, was that I had it built partially on the grass, never again


----------



## Azriel391

Looks amazing !  safe and happy cats purrrfect


----------



## Azriel391

Will try and add pics of my run (usually end up upside down tho )
Yup all upside down sorreeee


----------



## Jenny1966

This way up 

Lucky cats :thumbup:


----------



## Azriel391

Jenny1966 said:


> This way up
> 
> Lucky cats :thumbup:


Thank you Jenny


----------



## oggers86

Azriel391 said:


> Will try and add pics of my run (usually end up upside down tho )
> Yup all upside down sorreeee


That looks great! If you dont mind me asking, how big is your garden roughly and how much did it cost?


----------



## Azriel391

oggers86 said:


> That looks great! If you dont mind me asking, how big is your garden roughly and how much did it cost?


Hi Oggers I will pm you if that's OK


----------



## sheltux

Azriel391 said:


> Will try and add pics of my run (usually end up upside down tho )
> Yup all upside down sorreeee


Looks very nice and very safe, Do you ever get to sit in your garden and if so do you sit in their with your cat's?


----------



## vivien

monkeymummy32 said:


> View from the front - the cats love sitting in the Perspex fronted box!


Fantastic run plenty for your furbaby to do as well :thumbup1:


Azriel391 said:


> Will try and add pics of my run (usually end up upside down tho )
> Yup all upside down sorreeee


Another great idea I am loving both your runs.

Viv xx


----------



## Azriel391

sheltux said:


> Looks very nice and very safe, Do you ever get to sit in your garden and if so do you sit in their with your cat's?


Hi Sheltux

Yes I do , that's the reason I covered the whole space so we were all together but I coudl still enjoy the garden to read, potter, do crosswords and we can play together too and have cuddles


----------



## Azriel391

Another great idea I am loving both your runs.

Viv xx[/QUOTE]

than you Viv I am really pleased with it and my guys are totally safe and we are all in together and I can still grow stuff, dry washing and relax  :thumbup1::thumbup1: only completed in May this year so not had the leaf clearance to do yet think I will need a long broom handle and hoping for not much snow or we may have out own personal igloo lol x


----------



## sheltux

Azriel391 said:


> Hi Sheltux
> 
> Yes I do , that's the reason I covered the whole space so we were all together but I coudl still enjoy the garden to read, potter, do crosswords and we can play together too and have cuddles


 That's great, I love being in the garden with my 2 and now we'll have our own personal garden I can't wait. I will definitely be showing our joiner friend this aswell as a cat proof system. I bet your cat's love it


----------



## jenny armour

from what I can see, it looks like the pen is adjacent to the French windows, have you got two sets of doors ie the French doors and the doors to the pen?


----------



## Azriel391

jenny armour said:


> from what I can see, it looks like the pen is adjacent to the French windows, have you got two sets of doors ie the French doors and the doors to the pen?


Hi Jenny

yes , the original idea was to be able to 'wrap' the pen doors outside the conservatory doors but unfotunately that hasn't proved possible .


----------



## oggers86

Does anybody think there is a difference between standard restraint straps and the brackets from Purrfect Fence?

The Purrfect Fence ones have pivots that will lower when any weight is put on it whereas obviously standard ones have no movement. I am trying to think of the best solution for a cat that can climb upside down and sideways as I do not want to spend a ton of money only for it to be wasted.


----------



## sheltux

oggers86 said:


> Does anybody think there is a difference between standard restraint straps and the brackets from Purrfect Fence?
> 
> The Purrfect Fence ones have pivots that will lower when any weight is put on it whereas obviously standard ones have no movement. I am trying to think of the best solution for a cat that can climb upside down and sideways as I do not want to spend a ton of money only for it to be wasted.


I'm no expert coz this is my 1st experience but I was under the impression that coz the mesh was so thin that's what prevented them from climbing on it and that why it works. Not sure if I'm right like ha ha


----------



## JordanRose

Azriel, your run is such a lovely size!! Lucky cats


----------



## Azriel391

JordanRose said:


> Azriel, your run is such a lovely size!! Lucky cats


Thankyou JR I wanted it to be somewhere we could all be , bit worried about lack of jumpy levels but my boys are 15 and seem happy just to be out  might try and add some shelves or out door tree next summer. Doing haphaphappy dance this eve as both back from vets today and put on weight soooooooooooo happy ....oops overboard so wanted to tell someone who would 'get it '


----------



## JordanRose

Azriel391 said:


> Thankyou JR I wanted it to be somewhere we could all be , bit worried about lack of jumpy levels but my boys are 15 and seem happy just to be out  might try and add some shelves or out door tree next summer. Doing haphaphappy dance this eve as both back from vets today and put on weight soooooooooooo happy ....oops overboard so wanted to tell someone who would 'get it '


Oh yes, I certainly get it! I try not to dwell on it too much and focus on body condition now 

I'm sure your boys really appreciate their lovely new outdoor space- Spooks is definitely not an outdoorsy type but he loves to sunbathe when it's nice


----------



## Azriel391

Thank you


----------



## lulubel

Finally, this is mine. The inside still needs to be finished, the wood needs treating, and the outside needs some cosmetic work .... but it's functional and my cats can use it.

A few progress pics first ....

The pallet wall and frame starting to go up. The brick pillar divides the covered section of terrace from the open part. The shed will be inside the enclosure when it's finished.










More pallet wall and frame. I will be taking the fly screen off the window you can see in this photo, so the cats can use it to access the enclosure when the kitchen door is shut.










View of the angled section raising the lower part of the roof up to the roof of the house.










The covered section with wire and fly screen on. Most of the wire is square mesh, with holes of 1cm, and it's very strong and stiff. The wire on the pallets is small hole chicken wire, which is less substantial and "sharper" but OK because there won't be any chance of them climbing it. For everyone's comfort (mine as well as the cats') the wire is then covered with a layer of mesh fly screen.










The uncovered section and the narrow walkway that gives access from the kitchen (the main door into the house) to the garden.










Detail of the wire meeting the edge of the roof. The wire wasn't quite wide enough in some places where the roof is uneven, so I had to do a bit of "bodging" with wood from spare pallets.










There were holes around the sides of this round beam where a cat could probably have squeezed out, so that needed patching.










The doors close with simple catches, one on each side. This is fine if there's only one of you needing to get in and out!










View down the narrow access walkway, including the large airlock. It needs to be big because my bikes live in the shed, and I need to get them in and out safely. It's also turned out to be essential for getting the dogs in and out.










The "side gate" that gives access to the other part of the shed. No airlock here, so it can only really be used when the cats are safely in the house. Otherwise it's possible to walk round the house and get to the shed from the other side. I would have liked to enclose that end of the shed as well, but it would have made it a lot more time consuming, complex and expensive. Maybe that will be a future extension!










Detail of the section above the shed roof.










Boards fixed on the top (open) edge of the pallets so the cats can sit on them. These are turning out to be hugely popular, and I still have a few more to do.










So far, it has cost around 750, including 4 days of labour from a local handyman. The materials cost was about 400 (including 60 for the fly screen), and I still have a lot of pallets left from the 70 I had delivered, some square hole wire, and quite a lot of chicken wire. I have other projects in mind for this!

There's still a lot to do inside to make it into a pleasant sitting area for me, and a fun playground for the cats, but it's functional as it is. It is, and will probably always be, an ongoing project.


----------



## BellaBeau

Hi All,

I've kept my eye on this thread for a while as been considering all types of solutions to getting my garden cat proofed. I have two moggies, Holly and Ivy, and they are allowed out in the daytime. Every evening when I come to call them in, my heart is in my throat if they don't come back straight away (I've lost cats to RTAs and Feline Aids in the past so am extra concerned). :nono:Enough was enough and I finally decided to act!

I made loads of enquiries online and had two quotes - one from Purrfect fence and one from Protectapuss. The purrfect fence quote didn't include installation and comes from the US. The Protectapuss quote included installation and they are UK based. Plus, the quotes were similar in price so it was a no brainer to get it fitted by Protectapuss!:smile:

I wasn't sure how easy it would be to cat proof the garden (I have a privet hedge along one boundary and a shed). Protectapuss were very professional in making sure they had checked every angle and they used a combination of freestanding fence alongside the privet and a barrier on top of the fence. Two fitters came out and they worked hard all day in driving rain to install the protectapuss cat fence. If I'd done a DIY job, I don't think I would have had the experience to ensure the garden is secure.

It has now been fitted for two weeks. I was initially concerned that my little monkeys would be always looking for ways to get out, having had free roam in the past. They spent a couple of days climbing up the mesh and trying to spot any weak points but then resigned themselves to their new territory. 

At last I have complete peace of mind that when I call, they will come back straight away. The kitties can come and go from the house as they please - and even do a bit of moth hunting at night! At least I'm not getting other 'presents' brought back to the kitchen doorstep!!!  Protectapuss really has improved the cats' safety and my sanity while keeping a really good quality of life and I'd definitely recommend them to anyone else who is reading this thread, as I have been doing in the last few months.

Thanks to all who have posted here and helped me to find my solution - at last!


----------



## Azriel391

Hi Bellabeau , so pleased you have peace of mind now and Holly and Ivy can play moth mania safely :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Citrineblue

So pleased you liked the system, we've loved it. No escapes from our five and no invaders. It doesn't look intrusive in our garden at all and it is the best money we've spent on the cats.


----------



## BellaBeau

Thank you both! It is great to be able to share solutions


----------



## oggers86

How do you go about cat proofing a shed so they cant use it as an escape route?


----------



## Citrineblue

Our she'd is close to the fence so he extended the brackets at a 90 degree angle across the front of the shed running the netting along with it. If you send photos to him of your site and probable problems he can discuss issues. We had to cut loads of ivy down the one foot below the top of the fence to allow room for fitting. We also had a pergola issue and side gate problem. All resolved.


----------



## oggers86

Citrineblue said:


> Our she'd is close to the fence so he extended the brackets at a 90 degree angle across the front of the shed running the netting along with it. If you send photos to him of your site and probable problems he can discuss issues. We had to cut loads of ivy down the one foot below the top of the fence to allow room for fitting. We also had a pergola issue and side gate problem. All resolved.


We are wanting to cat proof ourselves as we don't want to spend tons of money on something we suspect wont keep Elise in. I am a bit dubious still how it works as I have seen my cat climb upside down and sideways over huge bits of netting. Elsa isn't a problem, I am certain it will keep her in.

As an aside what is the best way to get them to accept a snaller territory? It will be a completely new house and area so we intend to keep them indoors for 4 weeks and then gradually take them out into the garden. I am going to buy a couple of tall cat trees and some new toys so I can play with them.


----------



## Paddypaws

BellaBeau....could I be rude and ask if you can give us a ball park figure for the cost of professional installation, along with approx size of garden?
I ask because I think many people will imagine such systems are extremely expensive and out of their price range.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

I put in a new shed after the old one was in a non-proofable location and was wooden and slowly rotting. See the webcam weather image below - not so easy to see, but I hung the netting around the shed with wooden battens inside to support the brackets, and screwed through (minimal stress on the metal frame)

Weather Webcams | Weather Underground


----------



## Citrineblue

oggers86 said:


> We are wanting to cat proof ourselves as we don't want to spend tons of money on something we suspect wont keep Elise in. I am a bit dubious still how it works as I have seen my cat climb upside down and sideways over huge bits of netting. Elsa isn't a problem, I am certain it will keep her in.
> 
> As an aside what is the best way to get them to accept a snaller territory? It will be a completely new house and area so we intend to keep them indoors for 4 weeks and then gradually take them out into the garden. I am going to buy a couple of tall cat trees and some new toys so I can play with them.


With Protectapuss they don't put the netting taught, they leave it slightly floppy so if a cat tries to grip there is nothing tight or sturdy to grip on, they just flop off.

With regards to the cost - Mine was installed in April - we had approximately 17 6ftx6ft panel lengths to protect - the cost was around £680.

We have five cats none of whom have escaped nor have we had anyone else's cats come in and in our short close we have 10 other cats.


----------



## Gwen9244

I was doing some investigating about cat proofing and found this:

Cat Proof Fencing, How to Cat Proof a Garden Fence

It basically shows how to do the cat proofing yourself using normal materials that you can get from any building supply shop. Although I have to admit that we haven't got round to doing this yet as we need to replace the fence first.


----------



## Citrineblue

Yes my Father in Law copied our system at theirs for when our cats go over there on holiday.

He used netting from B and Q and angled brackets from Screw Fix - the brackets have a 90 degree angle return and he just bent it back up to the approx 45 degree. The brackets were attached to the posts with the netting stretched between. The bottom of the netting is held to the fence with a wooden batten as they have feather lap panels which did not absorb a staple easily.

I hope this helps, it cost them very little and my 80 yr old FIL installed himself, on his own, over a weekend as a suprise.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

I know I have said this before but anyone doing this please be aware that cats can dig and tunnel too. Put chicken wire into the soil under the fence to a reasonable depth - in my case we did a 20cm + 20cm "L" shape down from the base of the fence and back into the garden.


----------



## oggers86

Peter Galbavy said:


> I know I have said this before but anyone doing this please be aware that cats can dig and tunnel too. Put chicken wire into the soil under the fence to a reasonable depth - in my case we did a 20cm + 20cm "L" shape down from the base of the fence and back into the garden.


Did you fix it into the ground using stakes of some kind?


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Put a u-shape wire pin into the ground through the chicken wire every few feet, but I think the way it was buried would prevent movement.

Pinned it to the wooden fence at more frequent intervals using those smaller V shaped nail things (technical term  )


----------



## oggers86

Peter Galbavy said:


> Put a u-shape wire pin into the ground through the chicken wire every few feet, but I think the way it was buried would prevent movement.
> 
> Pinned it to the wooden fence at more frequent intervals using those smaller V shaped nail things (technical term  )


Lol thanks.


----------



## oggers86

Citrineblue said:


> Yes my Father in Law copied our system at theirs for when our cats go over there on holiday.
> 
> He used netting from B and Q and angled brackets from Screw Fix - the brackets have a 90 degree angle return and he just bent it back up to the approx 45 degree. The brackets were attached to the posts with the netting stretched between. The bottom of the netting is held to the fence with a wooden batten as they have feather lap panels which did not absorb a staple easily.
> 
> I hope this helps, it cost them very little and my 80 yr old FIL installed himself, on his own, over a weekend as a suprise.


We did the cat proofing here ourselves in a couple of days but with multiple breaks due to the weather. This time we will spread it out further as we want to make sure it is as neat as possible and learn from the mistakes we made with this lot. That is assuming the new neighbours do not mine, if they do I cant cat proof.


----------



## carolmanycats

Had ours redone this year, we are perhaps OTT compared to many but we have quite a few and want them to be safe yet have as much "freedom" as possible whilst staying safe so to enclose the whole garden was the only way lol. We then replaced the old play chalet with a new one which they love. The cat flap is opened after breakfast in the morning and closed once they are in for their supper at night. Bonus is that in summer we can have all the back windows and the door open  Our neighbours at the back call it our "Hilton Hotel for cats" lol. It's a good job they like cats as several of them make a beeline for the pergola seat at the back when they are let out and climb to the top to look down into their garden and watch the birds feeding on the bird feeders!

Various pics of the new one. before the chalet














































The chalet














































The tower


----------



## koekemakranka

Absolutely love it!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## carolmanycats

koekemakranka said:


> Absolutely love it!!!:thumbup1:


So do the cats! Luckily lol


----------



## Cats cats cats

I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one crazy enough to enclose their entire garden  

I Love it Carolmanycats !!! Lucky cats 👍 Love your cats too ❤ Who is the black beauty ? ❤

My run is on pg 18 of this thread I think but here is a pic anyway


----------



## carolmanycats

Cats cats cats said:


> I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one crazy enough to enclose their entire garden
> 
> I Love it Carolmanycats !!! Lucky cats 👍 Love your cats too ❤ Who is the black beauty ? ❤
> 
> My run is on pg 18 of this thread I think but here is a pic anyway


The hairy curly on second to bottom shelf of the tower? Murphy (Ch & Gr Pr Curlu Nate) - the black Selkirk


----------



## carolmanycats

Wish we had grass but the back was flagged many years ago when we had a GSD and a mongrel. Guess we could take up some flags and put some grass down but then we'd only have to mow it lol.


----------



## Cats cats cats

I want him &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; he'd fit in so well here &#128516;


----------



## Cats cats cats

carolmanycats said:


> Wish we had grass but the back was flagged many years ago when we had a GSD and a mongrel. Guess we could take up some flags and put some grass down but then we'd only have to mow it lol.


Yes mowing is a pest ....... For my hubby 😆😆😆


----------



## carolmanycats

Cats cats cats said:


> I want him ❤❤❤❤❤ he'd fit in so well here 😄


I'll post a full pic of him for you


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> I'm pleased to see I'm not the only one crazy enough to enclose their entire garden
> 
> I Love it Carolmanycats !!! Lucky cats 👍 Love your cats too ❤ Who is the black beauty ? ❤
> 
> My run is on pg 18 of this thread I think but here is a pic anyway


How do you deal with things falling on the roof?


----------



## Cats cats cats

oggers86 said:


> How do you deal with things falling on the roof?


What kind of things , leaves etc ? They generally just blow away but the mesh is steel anyway so pretty strong 😊😊😊


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> What kind of things , leaves etc ? They generally just blow away but the mesh is steel anyway so pretty strong 😊😊😊


Yep leaves, snow etc.


----------



## Cats cats cats

You can see the mesh getting a good workout here


----------



## Cookieandme

carolmanycats said:


> Wish we had grass but the back was flagged many years ago when we had a GSD and a mongrel. Guess we could take up some flags and put some grass down but then we'd only have to mow it lol.


Artifical grass - can't beat it


----------



## BellaBeau

Paddypaws said:


> BellaBeau....could I be rude and ask if you can give us a ball park figure for the cost of professional installation, along with approx size of garden?
> I ask because I think many people will imagine such systems are extremely expensive and out of their price range.


Hi paddy paws,

Sorry it has taken me a while to reply...I'm not as hot on the forums as I ought to be )

The total cost was £670. I think the quote was produced using my garden measurements and I sent some photos to [email protected] to discuss the trickier bits. I know a lot of people consider a DIY job but I think unless you are very practically minded and committed to watching the cats for escape attempts, you are far better to get the experts in. Besides, my experience suggests that DIY materials cost nearly as much as a fitted system.

Good luck to all you kitty lovers in finding your solution!


----------



## carolmanycats

Cookieandme said:


> Artifical grass - can't beat it


They'd pee on it


----------



## carolmanycats

Just for Cats Cats Cats 

Baby Murphy










Winter Yeti Murphy










My handsome boy


----------



## Cats cats cats

carolmanycats said:


> Just for Cats Cats Cats
> 
> Baby Murphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter Yeti Murphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My handsome boy


OH MY GOD !!!!!! I absolutely love him !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I soooooo want a curly longhaired selkirk ....a black one of course !  

Lucky lucky you  keep your address a secret :devil:

I have put another pic of Fuzz up for you on my picture thread


----------



## carolmanycats

Cats cats cats said:


> OH MY GOD !!!!!! I absolutely love him !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I soooooo want a curly longhaired selkirk ....a black one of course !
> 
> Lucky lucky you  keep your address a secret :devil:
> 
> I have put another pic of Fuzz up for you on my picture thread


Will go have a look 

I love all Selkirks - have 4 as well as the mogs - but especially the LH ones (all 4 are!) and there is definitely something about the black LH ones :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

carolmanycats said:


> Will go have a look
> 
> I love all Selkirks - have 4 as well as the mogs - but especially the LH ones (all 4 are!) and there is definitely something about the black LH ones :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


They are a very recent discovery of mine  I so SOOOOOOO want one !!!  I love all your boys, but Murphy is THE ONE for me :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## carolmanycats

Cats cats cats said:


> They are a very recent discovery of mine  I so SOOOOOOO want one !!!  I love all your boys, but Murphy is THE ONE for me :001_wub: :001_wub:


They are just the most wonderful characters, sooo playful and just wonderful.

Sadly the two breeders of ours (3 from one and Murphy from another) have given up breeding now, but their lines are still out there


----------



## moggiemum

Murphy is beautiful


----------



## Treaclesmum

Just wondered if anyone has put up cat=proof fencing (ie brackets and netting) on the fences of a rented property? (Just in case I ever need to do this!)


----------



## oggers86

Treaclesmum said:


> Just wondered if anyone has put up cat=proof fencing (ie brackets and netting) on the fences of a rented property? (Just in case I ever need to do this!)


Yep we did. Landlord and neighbours didn't mind.


----------



## sheltux

Hi guys. Just in the process of having someone local give me a quote on constructing brackets and mesh for our cat proofing. They have asked for the size I want about the fence and what angle I want.

Just wondered if any of you experienced ppl can give me a big of advice


----------



## Peter Galbavy

My brackets are about 1m away from the fence at 45 degrees. The part of the bracket that sits on the fence posts is a little shorter and has three screwholes.

Beware snow on the mesh - the company I bought mine from also sell "reinforced" brackets and I had bought those now as a couple of years ago the size and aggregate weight of the snow made the normal brackets simply fold down. I have yet to replace them - all but one.

Oh, and corner brackets are more complicated and longer, but never measured them.


----------



## sheltux

Thanx for the reply. They are coming out once we have moved to have a look. He did laugh at me when I phoned and said he'd never been asked this before so it'll be a challenge for all of us ha ha


----------



## Expana

Hi sheltux,

We have them at 45 degrees and about 3.5 meters apart. We did everything ourselves, just ordered a proper mesh from a local Australian company that specialise in cat fencing. We did the rest by ourselves - light wooden "sticks" (forgotten how we call this thing!) so they don't fold, metal brackets, screws, plastic cloth wire - all from Bunnings, our local DIY store.

xx


----------



## oggers86

The process of buying a house has just begun, assuming there are no problems we should be looking at moving in January. How do I keep the cats from wanting to go out? This house move is my shot to try and converted them into indoor cats. I need to buy a selection of toys and keep them occupied so they forget about the outside. They won't be allowed to step foot out of an outside door and we can use the utility room to get in and out without risking an escape. Hubs has agreed that if they settle well in the definite 4 week indoor period we can extend it further and look at cat proofing in the summer so I am desperate for tips on settling them into indoor life. Is it more likely they will settle better in a new environment? When they first arrived here they werent fussed about outdoors but I am not sure if they had been out before. Now they are obsessed although winter has curbed their enthusiasm a bit so its helpful we should be moving in winter...

Do I start keeping them in before we move or is it best to go cold turkey?


----------



## Treaclesmum

oggers86 said:


> The process of buying a house has just begun, assuming there are no problems we should be looking at moving in January. How do I keep the cats from wanting to go out? This house move is my shot to try and converted them into indoor cats. I need to buy a selection of toys and keep them occupied so they forget about the outside. They won't be allowed to step foot out of an outside door and we can use the utility room to get in and out without risking an escape. Hubs has agreed that if they settle well in the definite 4 week indoor period we can extend it further and look at cat proofing in the summer so I am desperate for tips on settling them into indoor life. Is it more likely they will settle better in a new environment? When they first arrived here they werent fussed about outdoors but I am not sure if they had been out before. Now they are obsessed although winter has curbed their enthusiasm a bit so its helpful we should be moving in winter...
> 
> Do I start keeping them in before we move or is it best to go cold turkey?


I would wait until the move before keeping them in, at least then it will be a whole new territory for them indoors which should keep them occupied for a while!

I am hoping to move in the spring or summer too, but I want to cat-proof the garden before I bring the cats there! I would still be keeping them in for a little while but letting them out supervised into the cat-proofed garden... if it's obvious that they can't escape , I will then be happy to let them have free access to the garden when I'm at work.

Could you not get the garden cat-proofed before the summer?


----------



## oggers86

Treaclesmum said:


> I would wait until the move before keeping them in, at least then it will be a whole new territory for them indoors which should keep them occupied for a while!
> 
> I am hoping to move in the spring or summer too, but I want to cat-proof the garden before I bring the cats there! I would still be keeping them in for a little while but letting them out supervised into the cat-proofed garden... if it's obvious that they can't escape , I will then be happy to let them have free access to the garden when I'm at work.
> 
> Could you not get the garden cat-proofed before the summer?


Yes we could but I dont know if it would make them want to venture further once summer arrives. I am trying to think of ways to temporarily cat proof a small area to see if Elise can get over it. If she can't then I can do the whole garden, if she can then there is no point. Trouble is I dont know how do whilst spending less than I would on the whole garden.


----------



## Tempeh

I think it really depends on the cat in question, whether or not they need this sort of thing. While the enclosures are great and probably much fun for the kitties, personality seems to play a large role. 

My previous feline was a party girl, always out late and fighting with her sister. Her sister, however, is very responsible. She catches one animal a month (and always bring it to us) and never leaves the property. She comes back in before dark and is very sweet. 

I would have loved one of these for Pico, though. She would have benefited greatly


----------



## Phoenixkititas

We also have a home made run. Just like Paddypaws.

We used the restraint straps too, I got them from a local builders yard, and we used cat netting, we did it ourselves and it cost less than £200 roughly? It was 5 years back so I forget!

The straps are easy to bend though and although it took two people one to hold the netting in place and the other to tie the cable ties it was done in a day. There were four of us doing it. We also had Coco a gorgeous ragdol then so with her and Phoenix our Maine Coon it was well worth doing, although Coco would only go out if we did! she was a typical indoor cat and loved her comforts! Phoenix still loves to go out, but never "asks to" which is good as if its miserable wether I don't tend to let him out, he has a huge cat climber indoors which he really loves and uses all the time too.

I love the pictures of the enclosures! They're all fab, some great ideas.


----------



## oggers86

How does one decide on the best solution if person A of a couple wants the cats to have outdoor access (no enclosures, cat proofing) and person B wants to keep the cats indoors and build a roofed enclosure for humans and cats to enjoy the weather. 

How long should we try and transition them into indoor life in a new house? At what point does it become clear it is not going to work? One month? Two? Six? Longer? What signs should we look out for that they are clearly miserable? Meowing is one thing but last time they paced and fought with each other. This time they will have more inside space but it is still inside...


----------



## sskmick

oggers86 said:


> How does one decide on the best solution if person A of a couple wants the cats to have outdoor access (no enclosures, cat proofing) and person B wants to keep the cats indoors and build a roofed enclosure for humans and cats to enjoy the weather.
> 
> How long should we try and transition them into indoor life in a new house? At what point does it become clear it is not going to work? One month? Two? Six? Longer? What signs should we look out for that they are clearly miserable? Meowing is one thing but last time they paced and fought with each other. This time they will have more inside space but it is still inside...


 how long is a piece of string. I have three cats all indoor with access to an outdoor pen. Two are happy being indoor cats however Sweep used to have the call of the wild. He has escaped numerous times and fortunately I have always managed to find him.

For me it isn't a question of whether they want to go out to roam, I assessed the risks of allowing them to roam.  the pen is my insurance against RTA, injuries due to cruel and callous people (my previous cats were shot, one never returned home the other could not be operated on because the pellet was too close to his spine), the cats getting lost, etc., etc..

On the whole my cats are happy being indoor cats with access to an outdoor pen.


----------



## oggers86

sskmick said:


> how long is a piece of string. I have three cats all indoor with access to an outdoor pen. Two are happy being indoor cats however Sweep used to have the call of the wild. He has escaped numerous times and fortunately I have always managed to find him.
> 
> For me it isn't a question of whether they want to go out to roam, I assessed the risks of allowing them to roam.  the pen is my insurance against RTA, injuries due to cruel and callous people (my previous cats were shot, one never returned home the other could not be operated on because the pellet was too close to his spine), the cats getting lost, etc., etc..
> 
> On the whole my cats are happy being indoor cats with access to an outdoor pen.


How has Sweep settled with limited territory? Do you feel he is miserable now that is it now allowed to roam or has he gradually accepted it and is just as happy as he was and if so, how long did it take?


----------



## oggers86

Is taking them out on a harness just mean to them because they are having a taste of what they are missing but forced to live inside?


----------



## Citrineblue

oggers86 said:


> Is taking them out on a harness just mean to them because they are having a taste of what they are missing but forced to live inside?


I can only say mine go out for a stroll on harness and take me back home when they a ready.


----------



## sskmick

oggers86 said:


> How has Sweep settled with limited territory? Do you feel he is miserable now that is it now allowed to roam or has he gradually accepted it and is just as happy as he was and if so, how long did it take?


The three cats I now own Sooty, Sweep (sibling moggies) and Bellini (a Ragdoll) have never been allowed to roam. Although Sooty would have liked to have roamed. He can actually open doors including the exterior doors so we have to keep them locked.

I do put them on harnesses and walk them round the garden but most of the time they have access to their outdoor pen.

They all appear to be happy, and love their cuddles, they will cry to go out into their pen especially this time of year when the window isn't left open.

I haven't had a cat that was allowed to roam and then kept them as indoor cats. I will say though my previous cat preferred to be inside and would only go out for a short while and wold come straight back.

Provided the cats are able to have their own space I have found they are fine.

All my three sleep in a large dog crate together. It has a fitted mattress and they each have their own donut bed, there is a corner litter tray in there and food and water bowl.


----------



## sskmick

oggers86 said:


> Is taking them out on a harness just mean to them because they are having a taste of what they are missing but forced to live inside?


I don't think so, mine are happy to walk on their harness and come back inside, much the same as the dog likes his walks, comes home and falls asleep.


----------



## oggers86

Do you take your cats outside of the garden?


----------



## oggers86

I keep flicking through this thread and looking at all the amazing creations. I am so jealous of you all with supportive husbands. I am resigned to a future of free roaming cats as I am not allowed to keep them indoors, cat proof the garden or build a pen. I am just getting more frustrated that I wont be able to keep them safe!


----------



## jenny armour

I have ten cats, 8 of them are indoor cats with access to a pen. the other two are rescues one comes in, her son is feral so lives out. one of my indoor cats, jack, did go out in the garden on a harness, but I found it unsettled him more than staying in. now he, like my others have the run


----------



## Cats cats cats

oggers86 said:


> I keep flicking through this thread and looking at all the amazing creations. I am so jealous of you all with supportive husbands. I am resigned to a future of free roaming cats as I am not allowed to keep them indoors, cat proof the garden or build a pen. I am just getting more frustrated that I wont be able to keep them safe!


Not allowed ?  surely there's room for negotiation ?


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> Not allowed ?  surely there's room for negotiation ?


Nope free roaming or no cats.


----------



## Cookieandme

oggers86 said:


> Nope free roaming or no cats.


He needs a serious talking to. Back in November you were talking freely about cat proofing - what changed ?

I decided to cat proof rather than an enclosure as I wanted them to have more room and for me not to feel like I was sat in an enclosure. I hardly notice the netting so it's hardly an eyesore.


----------



## nightkitten

I was thinking of letting the cats go into the front garden too once we have finished the building work. We have the 5 ft high fence in the back garden which has been cat proofed with netting.

Does anyone know how tall a fence has to be if I want to fix netting to it so that the cats do not jump over it? 4ft, 5ft, 6ft???


----------



## sheltux

and so our cat proofing begins...

we have had our new fence installed and have calculated the number of brackets we'll need.

after many recommendations we will be heading to screw fix next weekend for supplies.

just a few questions before we begin, can someone explain how the system actually keeps cats from getting out as my mind is still unable to understand. also how have yous addressed your corners. id thought about swooping the nigh over the corner so having the brackets closer together for the corners but OH thinks it might be better to overlap the netting in a criss cross way with the brackets.

any tips and advice would be a blessing as this will be a 1st for us diy novices and hopefully works :thumbup:


----------



## Gwen9244

sheltux said:


> and so our cat proofing begins...
> 
> we have had our new fence installed and have calculated the number of brackets we'll need.
> 
> after many recommendations we will be heading to screw fix next weekend for supplies.
> 
> just a few questions before we begin, can someone explain how the system actually keeps cats from getting out as my mind is still unable to understand. also how have yous addressed your corners. id thought about swooping the nigh over the corner so having the brackets closer together for the corners but OH thinks it might be better to overlap the netting in a criss cross way with the brackets.
> 
> any tips and advice would be a blessing as this will be a 1st for us diy novices and hopefully works :thumbup:


Have you had a look at this?

Cat Proof Fencing, How to Cat Proof a Garden Fence

We are hoping to do this in the spring but need to get the fence sorted out first.


----------



## oggers86

Gwen9244 said:


> Have you had a look at this?
> 
> Cat Proof Fencing, How to Cat Proof a Garden Fence
> 
> We are hoping to do this in the spring but need to get the fence sorted out first.


You need to be careful if you do it that way as my cat can reach the netting from the fence and pull herself over. However the netting is quite baggy so it could be ok if they can't reach (or aren't my circus cat as the other didn't do it)


----------



## sheltux

Gwen9244 said:


> Have you had a look at this?
> 
> Cat Proof Fencing, How to Cat Proof a Garden Fence
> 
> We are hoping to do this in the spring but need to get the fence sorted out first.


We have just been looking at that site funny enough.
I'd rather the mesh at an angle as I've seen others with, but we're gonna use the site for help.

OH seems quite confident although he was the one originally wanting to get a proppa company in


----------



## Citrineblue

I'm not sure whether these will be clear at all but just before it started raining again I managed to take these with the flash. I hope they help.

Oh, and I've just found a couple of old ones from last year if that is clearer.

My FIL did his own at their house using the Screwfit 90 degree angle return bars which he then rebent upwards to around a 45 degree. The netting he got was from B and Q. To hold the netting onto the fence they stapled the netting back in some places and place a horizontal batten across along the main 6ft spread panels.

Keep the netting a little baggy, if it is rigid it becomes a firm platform for them to pull against if they get up that far, being baggy means they scare themselves with the wobble and insecurity.

It has worked marvellously for us we have 5 cats and not one escape nor invader since April last year.

We had one cat that made 3 or 4 attempts then gave up, when we took them to the inlays, they saw the system was in place and didn't even try!!


----------



## sheltux

They ate great Thankyou. Will pass them onto OH as he seems confident we can do it ha. Does your gate open normal like that?


----------



## Citrineblue

sheltux said:


> They ate great Thankyou. Will pass them onto OH as he seems confident we can do it ha. Does your gate open normal like that?


Yes , basically he has run a wire across the top of the posts independent to the gate. To the wire he has attached the netting letting it run above the wire. To the gate he has made a fake strip of netting which run upwards and overlaps by about three inches with the netting attached to the wire. . Does that make sense? The wire and the netting are attached together with plastic tabs.

The fourth photo shows it the best.


----------



## sheltux

Citrineblue said:


> Yes , basically he has run a wire across the top of the posts independent to the gate. To the wire he has attached the netting letting it run above the wire. To the gate he has made a fake strip of netting which run upwards and overlaps by about three inches with the netting attached to the wire. . Does that make sense? The wire and the netting are attached together with plastic tabs.
> 
> The fourth photo shows it the best.


It does, OH knew exactly wat you'd done when he looked. Which if you don't mind I think we're pinching that idea ha ha.


----------



## Uvongo93

Our cat proofing is 1.5m from the top of the fence and one of the cats still gets out by climbing the wire fencing even though he is upside down the fence is swaying under his weight. Not sure where to go next.
Thought of bending down the ends of the struts making them vertical to the ground and making it more difficult for him to get around the end part. Have though of electric fencing to prevent him getting near the wooden fence. Once he has had a shock hopefully he will not attempt to go near it again, but the only thing that is holding us back is the cost of the fencing at about £200.


----------



## Quinzell

Uvongo93 said:


> Our cat proofing is 1.5m from the top of the fence and one of the cats still gets out by climbing the wire fencing even though he is upside down the fence is swaying under his weight. Not sure where to go next.
> Thought of bending down the ends of the struts making them vertical to the ground and making it more difficult for him to get around the end part. Have though of electric fencing to prevent him getting near the wooden fence. Once he has had a shock hopefully he will not attempt to go near it again, but the only thing that is holding us back is the cost of the fencing at about £200.


To be honest, looking at your fencing and before reading your post, I was thinking that a cat would probably be able to get out of it. The overhang is far too vertical at the closest part in the picture. It also needs to be quite taut but normally this is quite an effective way to stop cats climbing out of the garden. I know a few people who have this kind of cat proofing and don't have escapee's.


----------



## Uvongo93

LouiseH said:


> To be honest, looking at your fencing and before reading your post, I was thinking that a cat would probably be able to get out of it. The overhang is far too vertical at the closest part in the picture. It also needs to be quite taut but normally this is quite an effective way to stop cats climbing out of the garden. I know a few people who have this kind of cat proofing and don't have escapee's.


Thanks. Strangely enough he is escaping at the lower end where the fencing is nearly horizontal to the ground. He is literally hanging upside down as he makes his way along to the end and then climbs to get on top and out.
As said we have thought of bending down the last 0.5 metre so that it is hanging down or vertical to the ground. The other side of the garden has a 6' wooden fence with about a metre of the cat fencing and he has not bothered trying that side.


----------



## Cookieandme

LouiseH said:


> To be honest, looking at your fencing and before reading your post, I was thinking that a cat would probably be able to get out of it. The overhang is far too vertical at the closest part in the picture.


Yep that was my thought. This is April testing mine out


----------



## Uvongo93

Reading through some of the older posts I came across these Greenhouse polycarbonate panels. If I fit them onto the top part of the wooden fence in my earlier post, this should effectively stop him from being able to climb onto the fencing. They are lightweight and see through so will not cut out any light.
Does any one think that it would be a good or bad idea to fit these onto the fence?


----------



## oggers86

Uvongo93 said:


> Reading through some of the older posts I came across these Greenhouse polycarbonate panels. If I fit them onto the top part of the wooden fence in my earlier post, this should effectively stop him from being able to climb onto the fencing. They are lightweight and see through so will not cut out any light.
> Does any one think that it would be a good or bad idea to fit these onto the fence?


We tried fitting plastic to our pergola legs but the cat still managed to climb it, no idea how though!


----------



## oggers86

Those with cat enclosures that are also for humans, do you feel like you are sitting in an enclosure and that you are not outdoors?


----------



## Cookieandme

oggers86 said:


> Those with cat enclosures that are also for humans, do you feel like you are sitting in an enclosure and that you are not outdoors?


That was the reason I didn't go for a large attached to house enclosure. I got a guy to measure up and quote but decided not to. The fencing and new lawn ended up costing a lot more but we all have a proper outdoor space to enjoy


----------



## sheltux

Cookieandme said:


> Yep that was my thought. This is April testing mine out


Did this not terrify you? OH is off in 2 weeks and is starting our diy project then. If I seen this I think my heart would stop ha ha


----------



## oggers86

Cookieandme said:


> That was the reason I didn't go for a large attached to house enclosure. I got a guy to measure up and quote but decided not to. The fencing and new lawn ended up costing a lot more but we all have a proper outdoor space to enjoy


That is why hubs refuses to have an enclosure as he wants to feel like we are sitting outside. He is against cat proofing because of how unhappy it made the cats last time and he doesnt think it will keep Elise in because of the way she can climb.

I dont want any of the three to go out but I understand that perhaps forcing the older two to stay in is being cruel to them as they have been free roaming for so long.

I am trying to come up with a solution to keep all three in but give two access if they need it so cat proofing or an enclosure in the garden but having a cat flap in the window of the downstairs toilet to the side of the house. That will either be a dual flap or a microchip flap locked from the inside so we control when the two go out.

An enclosure would be the simplest solution but cat proofing would allow more room for everybody. My reservations are that the garden is not the easiest to cat proof and Elise will try (and perhaps succeed) and escape and cause the cat proofing to bend so it ends up allowing the younger cat out. Plus I dont know how athletic Siamese are but it may end up that they are as good as climbing as Elise and can get over the cat proofing.


----------



## Cookieandme

sheltux said:


> Did this not terrify you?


I am pretty confident on the fencing however I do get jittery with this


----------



## Cats cats cats

oggers86 said:


> Those with cat enclosures that are also for humans, do you feel like you are sitting in an enclosure and that you are not outdoors?


Hi  my run covers my entire garden and at first, yes, I did feel enclosed but I'm used to it now and it doesn't bother me. In fact, when I visit my mums and go into the garden, it seems decidedly odd to look up and see the sky without mesh :lol: :lol: :lol:

My garden was absolutely stunning but at the end do the day, my cats are everything to me and will always come first  I didn't have the heart to make it smaller 

I used to have the overhanging catproofing and whilst it is unobtrusive , it doesn't stop determined cats getting in and once they're in, they can't get out . It only happened to me a few times but it was pretty horrific seeng my cats attackng the intruder and it trying desperately to escape, poor cat was absolutely terrified 

So it was always at the back of my mind , is there another cat in the garden. Now I can let my beasts out and know 100% that a) they can't get out and b) other cats can't get in


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  my run covers my entire garden and at first, yes, I did feel enclosed but I'm used to it now and it doesn't bother me. In fact, when I visit my mums and go into the garden, it seems decidedly odd to look up and see the sky without mesh :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My garden was absolutely stunning but at the end do the day, my cats are everything to me and will always come first  I didn't have the heart to make it smaller
> 
> I used to have the overhanging catproofing and whilst it is unobtrusive , it doesn't stop determined cats getting in and once they're in, they can't get out . It only happened to me a few times but it was pretty horrific seeng my cats attackng the intruder and it trying desperately to escape, poor cat was absolutely terrified
> 
> So it was always at the back of my mind , is there another cat in the garden. Now I can let my beasts out and know 100% that a) they can't get out and b) other cats can't get in


My idea is to build an enclosure on the decking, maybe around 18ft long by 4ft wide (havent measured it as we havent moved in yet but I worked out that the length of the house is a bit over 19ft)

It doesnt really seem big enough though, especially if all three cats were in it at the same time. It wouldnt give them any space to run around although they could climb as I would put a cat tree and some shelves in.

Can a cat that has never been in the outside world before adapt to a small area? I suspect my free roaming cats will hate being confined in such a small space so I would let them out if they were stressed.

How on earth do I convince the Mr that an enclosure is a good idea???


----------



## oggers86

Have attached a picture of the decking. It would be a lean to enclosure to incorporate both doors.


----------



## Cats cats cats

oggers86 said:


> My idea is to build an enclosure on the decking, maybe around 18ft long by 4ft wide (havent measured it as we havent moved in yet but I worked out that the length of the house is a bit over 19ft)
> 
> It doesnt really seem big enough though, especially if all three cats were in it at the same time. It wouldnt give them any space to run around although they could climb as I would put a cat tree and some shelves in.
> 
> Can a cat that has never been in the outside world before adapt to a small area? I suspect my free roaming cats will hate being confined in such a small space so I would let them out if they were stressed.
> 
> How on earth do I convince the Mr that an enclosure is a good idea???


18ft x 4ft is a big run and I think they'll love it  in my opinion, yes, a cat that has never been out will adapt easily , they don't know any different so it's all extra space to them 

I used to let my cats free roam and when I moved here they were suddenly confined with no issues whatsoever  Black was a rescue who I presume had free roamed ( the rescue knew his history as they'd homed him as a kitten) and Cuddlepuss I'd had from a kitten and he'd always free roamed too. When I moved here and restricted them, they were 15 ( approx) and 11 :thumbsup:

Re your OH .......if you don't mind me asking, do you work ? If you contribute equally to household , I do not see how he can stop you  worst case, you'll have to compromise but if you're not covering the entire garden, that is a compromise in itself surely ? It simply cannot be he says no and that's it ? 

Show him my cat run .....then he'll think he's getting off lightly :lol: :lol:


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> 18ft x 4ft is a big run and I think they'll love it  in my opinion, yes, a cat that has never been out will adapt easily , they don't know any different so it's all extra space to them
> 
> I used to let my cats free roam and when I moved here they were suddenly confined with no issues whatsoever  Black was a rescue who I presume had free roamed ( the rescue knew his history as they'd homed him as a kitten) and Cuddlepuss I'd had from a kitten and he'd always free roamed too. When I moved here and restricted them, they were 15 ( approx) and 11 :thumbsup:
> 
> Re your OH .......if you don't mind me asking, do you work ? If you contribute equally to household , I do not see how he can stop you  worst case, you'll have to compromise but if you're not covering the entire garden, that is a compromise in itself surely ? It simply cannot be he says no and that's it ?
> 
> Show him my cat run .....then he'll think he's getting off lightly :lol: :lol:


I pay a small amount which we deemed fair as he earns double. I do the majority of the cleaning and cat caretaking. You are right, he cant stop me but he can refuse to help me build it. I am half tempted to order all the materials and hide them, then when he is at work get someone to come build it for me.

He says we are compromising on keeping the cats in at night as if it were up to him they would be given an open cat flap. His attitude to cats is that he enjoys their company and feeds them but otherwise they are left to their own devices like his childhood cats. My mum and I were the opposite, the cat was allowed to roam but if we hadnt seen her in a few hours we would look for her. She stayed in at night and slept with me and then my parents when I left and was basically spoilt rotten.


----------



## Cats cats cats

oggers86 said:


> I pay a small amount which we deemed fair as he earns double. I do the majority of the cleaning and cat caretaking. You are right, he cant stop me but he can refuse to help me build it. I am half tempted to order all the materials and hide them, then when he is at work get someone to come build it for me.
> 
> He says we are compromising on keeping the cats in at night as if it were up to him they would be given an open cat flap. His attitude to cats is that he enjoys their company and feeds them but otherwise they are left to their own devices like his childhood cats. My mum and I were the opposite, the cat was allowed to roam but if we hadnt seen her in a few hours we would look for her. She stayed in at night and slept with me and then my parents when I left and was basically spoilt rotten.


Then it sounds like you contribute your fair share to me  buy it and get someone else to build it :thumbsup:

I honestly don't see the problem, there will be plenty of garden left for him to enjoy surely ? 

I'm confused by the compromising re keeping the cats in at night .......how is that a compromise on his part, it surely doesn't affect him at all either way ?

Good thing my OH is not like yours, we would be having serious difficulties now if he had even suggested that I couldn't have the cat run !


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> Then it sounds like you contribute your fair share to me  buy it and get someone else to build it :thumbsup:
> 
> I honestly don't see the problem, there will be plenty of garden left for him to enjoy surely ?
> 
> I'm confused by the compromising re keeping the cats in at night .......how is that a compromise on his part, it surely doesn't affect him at all either way ?
> 
> Good thing my OH is not like yours, we would be having serious difficulties now if he had even suggested that I couldn't have the cat run !


Yes there will be the grassed bit, his reasonings against it are:
1. The older cats would hate it

My response is that they can still have outside time if it truly does upset them as much as last time

2. He is worried what the neighbours will think

Sod the neighbours

3. He doesnt want to feel like he is sitting in an enclosure

Fair enough I do understand but its a small price to pay abd we would get used to it in no time

4. Cats should be allowed to roam and if he knew I would want to stop that he wouldn't have got them

I was pro roaming and even let them have 24/7 access until Elise got hurt. I dont want to lose any of my cats hence the original cat proofing. I am going against everything that I want by letting them roam because I saw how unhappy the cat proofing made them. Im kicking myself for letting them out in the first place but whats done is done. However, our new cat will have not been given the opportunity to roam so shouldnt cause problems. If for some reason he is unhappy because the others are allowed out then I may have to reconsider but I think it would be worth the cost in just a few months over summer when he is too young to go out. Plus it is always useful when one of them isnt well and I want to give them fresh air in safety.

I dont want him to turn around and say we can't have the cats or we can't get another if I want to keep them enclosed. My reaction would be to take the cats and leave but they couldn't come with me as I couldn't afford to keep them.

He isn't a monster and he does care about the cats, he is agreeing to number three because it will make me happy. He just has a different attitude and I think it frustrates him that I have changed my views on the free roaming situation because he had never anticipated it.


----------



## Cats cats cats

oggers86 said:


> Yes there will be the grassed bit, his reasonings against it are:
> 1. The older cats would hate it
> 
> My response is that they can still have outside time if it truly does upset them as much as last time
> 
> 2. He is worried what the neighbours will think
> 
> Sod the neighbours
> 
> 3. He doesnt want to feel like he is sitting in an enclosure
> 
> Fair enough I do understand but its a small price to pay abd we would get used to it in no time
> 
> 4. Cats should be allowed to roam and if he knew I would want to stop that he wouldn't have got them
> 
> I was pro roaming and even let them have 24/7 access until Elise got hurt. I dont want to lose any of my cats hence the original cat proofing. I am going against everything that I want by letting them roam because I saw how unhappy the cat proofing made them. Im kicking myself for letting them out in the first place but whats done is done. However, our new cat will have not been given the opportunity to roam so shouldnt cause problems. If for some reason he is unhappy because the others are allowed out then I may have to reconsider but I think it would be worth the cost in just a few months over summer when he is too young to go out. Plus it is always useful when one of them isnt well and I want to give them fresh air in safety.
> 
> I dont want him to turn around and say we can't have the cats or we can't get another if I want to keep them enclosed. My reaction would be to take the cats and leave but they couldn't come with me as I couldn't afford to keep them.
> 
> He isn't a monster and he does care about the cats, he is agreeing to number three because it will make me happy. He just has a different attitude and I think it frustrates him that I have changed my views on the free roaming situation because he had never anticipated it.


He IS agreeing to the enclosure then ? I thought he wasn't  bit confused now


----------



## oggers86

Cats cats cats said:


> He IS agreeing to the enclosure then ? I thought he wasn't  bit confused now


I haven't told him about it but in the past he has said no for those reasons


----------



## sheltux

Cookieandme said:


> I am pretty confident on the fencing however I do get jittery with this


Oh my goodness, if my 2 are like this I can see them being grounded ha ha. When she climbs what do you do. I didn't no if it was best to let them learn they can't get out or deter them when they show interest in climbing


----------



## Cookieandme

sheltux said:


> Oh my goodness, if my 2 are like this I can see them being grounded ha ha. When she climbs what do you do. I didn't no if it was best to let them learn they can't get out or deter them when they show interest in climbing


They are both on the roof all the time at first I was very jittery but I don't think she would make the leap as I don't think from that angle she can see a landing spot.

April likes vertical jumping


----------



## sheltux

Cookieandme said:


> They are both on the roof all the time at first I was very jittery but I don't think she would make the leap as I don't think from that angle she can see a landing spot.
> 
> April likes vertical jumping


You are a very brave mammy. Did you do this yourself or is it installed by a company?


----------



## Cookieandme

sheltux said:


> You are a very brave mammy. Did you do this yourself or is it installed by a company?


I got a handyman friend in 

I bought the brackets second hand as they were advertised on here, I needed some additional "brackets" bought restraint strips from Wickes and bought extra netting - so a bit of a DIY job which it why it looks a bit scruffy 

The bracket in the photo wasn't quite right as the spring had gone so it has been replaced with a restraint strap - angled upwards instead of dropping


----------



## sheltux

No no it looks good. I'm borrowing all these pics on here to show OH. I'm terrified they'll get out still.


----------



## sheltux

Well our cat proofing has to be postponed. We just got a knock from Gleeson who built our house to say they've made a mistake with our boundaries and we should have a bigger garden &#128561; 

Good job little things have crept up to push us back.


----------



## oggers86

I have just received a quote for a 18ftt x 5ft x 7.5ft high lean to enclosure and it was very reasonable. Have to measure properly before I order it and decide on the right moment to tell the Hubs that I am having it and that is that and see if he threatens to get rid of the cats or me!!


----------



## Azriel391

Go for it! Mine took a while to get used to but the sheer relief of knowing the neighbourhood bully couldn't get in any more was worth all the stress to get it done ............ ironically completed end May last year having lived there as roamers for 15ys he moved to his new home 2 weeks ago!!!! ggggrrrrr


----------



## oggers86

He is going to say no I know he is. I am prepared to take it down if it doesnt work though. 

If the original two are too stressed about not being able to roam then I will give them limited roaming time. 

If it becomes clear that the new cat becomes stressed about not being able to roam when he sees the other two are then I will give him limited roaming time also. 

Cant be fairer than that!


----------



## ProtectaPuss

Hi Oggers, I totally understand your worries concerning containing your free roaming cats. Our cat, Leo, is now 6 years old (nearly 7!). We tried to keep him as a house cat until he was 2 but he and his sister would escape regularly through open windows etc. After we lost Lola 5 years ago, we installed the cat proofing to protect Leo from the same fate. I feel strongly that cat proofing provides the best of both worlds-he has the run of the house and garden and can come and go as he pleases through the cat flap. Thinking back, I think it took him several weeks to adjust and even now he will occasionally dart through the front door when we're bringing shopping in. It's not a big concern though because I call 'treat time' and he comes back straight away. Jazzy on the other hand has never known any different (we already had the cat proofing when we got her). She has made no attempts at escaping... But that might just be the difference between males and females as even before she was spayed she would 'call' for the males to come to her! :wink5: wishing you and the cats all the very best with the new enclosure!


----------



## oggers86

ProtectaPuss said:


> Hi Oggers, I totally understand your worries concerning containing your free roaming cats. Our cat, Leo, is now 6 years old (nearly 7!). We tried to keep him as a house cat until he was 2 but he and his sister would escape regularly through open windows etc. After we lost Lola 5 years ago, we installed the cat proofing to protect Leo from the same fate. I feel strongly that cat proofing provides the best of both worlds-he has the run of the house and garden and can come and go as he pleases through the cat flap. Thinking back, I think it took him several weeks to adjust and even now he will occasionally dart through the front door when we're bringing shopping in. It's not a big concern though because I call 'treat time' and he comes back straight away. Jazzy on the other hand has never known any different (we already had the cat proofing when we got her). She has made no attempts at escaping... But that might just be the difference between males and females as even before she was spayed she would 'call' for the males to come to her! :wink5: wishing you and the cats all the very best with the new enclosure!


Thanks 

If it wasnt for our circus cat we could cat proof the whole garden and give them more space but she will be over that like a shot. I saw you at the NEC in November and told you about my concerns then, I am 100% convinced now that nothing but a roof will keep her in (or a stainless steel fence about 10ft high but even then I am sure she would find a way out!!)

Now it is just a matter of telling hubs that I am building one 

If it was a complete disaster and didnt work, is it worth selling the panels on to recoup some of the cost?


----------



## ProtectaPuss

oggers86 said:


> Thanks
> 
> If it wasnt for our circus cat we could cat proof the whole garden and give them more space but she will be over that like a shot. I saw you at the NEC in November and told you about my concerns then, I am 100% convinced now that nothing but a roof will keep her in (or a stainless steel fence about 10ft high but even then I am sure she would find a way out!!)
> 
> Now it is just a matter of telling hubs that I am building one
> 
> If it was a complete disaster and didnt work, is it worth selling the panels on to recoup some of the cost?


Yes, the ideal is to let them have the run of the whole garden but this isn't for everyone. We recently installed a custom design roofed enclosure with detachable Velcro panels for one customer and this seemed to be a good solution to her needs.

With regards to the resale value of the self-assembly enclosures that you can buy on the internet, I'm sure you could recoup some of the costs. I would put an advert on ebay or even under the classifieds here and state 'collection only' so that you don't have to organise a costly courier.

Best of luck!


----------



## oggers86

I think the enclosure is wishful thinking on my part, they were desperate to go out last night even though keeping them in is normal now.

I am sure after a week in the new house they will be climbing the walls, I have to keep them in for 4 but I dont know how we will get past 4 without one of us having a breakdown!


----------



## clairescats

Just a few photos of our cat proofed garden, best money we ever spent and if you can do it i can't recommend it enough. My husband fitted it himself with my help and it took us about 3 days to complete.

The cats love to sit on top of the shed an look across all the gardens, hey have all tryed to get out but only a few times and now seem to have given up.


----------



## moggiemum

oooe i want this so much ^^^^ let me know if you ever decide to move , brilliant work


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> Just a few photos of our cat proofed garden, best money we ever spent and if you can do it i can't recommend it enough. My husband fitted it himself with my help and it took us about 3 days to complete.
> 
> The cats love to sit on top of the shed an look across all the gardens, hey have all tryed to get out but only a few times and now seem to have given up.
> View attachment 133514
> 
> View attachment 133515
> 
> 
> View attachment 133516
> 
> 
> View attachment 133517


Did you find it easy to do? Where did yous get your brackets and things from? Hopefully our fence is sorted by next week as OH is off work and is supposed to be starting ours proofing. I can't wait to feel a little safer when we're out in the sun


----------



## clairescats

Yeah we found this really easy yo do and the only tools that were needed were a drill and electric screw driver! We bought a kit from securacat cos our garden is pretty small the whole thing only cost us £300! 

We had a quote from Katsecure (the wooden roller type) and £2300 for them to supply and fit! Now as much as thought it might not look as bad as the netting we just couldn't afford it. 

Im now 100% happy that i choose the netting type as i feel once you get used to the look you don't even notice it. Can't commemt on how good katsecure is but im sure it works just as well.

The main thing is that it keeps the cats safe and while my friends think we are mad and our garden looks like catcatraz i don't care if it keeps them safe....so we must be mad lol


----------



## sheltux

I've had a quote from them at £200, this is about £20 more than of we done it ourselves. I'm also thinking what would be the benefits of paying that extra when we'd be installing it ourselves anyway?


----------



## clairescats

I think its all comes down to time and what you can afford, we probably went over board on the screws and cable ties etc cos we wanted it to be 100% safe but im sure if the company fitted it themselves they wouldn't have used so many and still would have been just as secure. Roz from secureacat is brilliant over email or phone giving you tips and the best way to tackle things. As the company is based so far away it would have cost more than the kit again to get them to fit it with travel expenses, so it was a no brainer for us to fit it.

I suppose one benefit of getting the company to fit it is that its quicker, less hassle for yourselves plus i think if the cats do escape they would come back and tackle the area to make it secure.

It was nerve racking letting the cats go out there the first few times but we went with them and stood out there watching them sniff about and their few escape attemps. Then they just had to learn to use a cat flap....another story altogether.

Just wish our garden was a bit bigger now.......next house top priorty bigger garden!


----------



## sheltux

Our garden is a decent size, bigger than we thought so its adding up to more than we thought.

Wat are peoples ideas on using these as brackets, the net going along the twisted bit and curling over the top. They were recommended on another site


----------



## clairescats

The only thing i would worry about with using those brackets is that they are not very long as in the lengh of the twisted bit that would stick out at the angle from the fence. I would be worried if your cats climb and jump up high on things they may try to jump over them. I know all cats climb but a few of mine don't jump higher than a table and the other two get on top of the shed and i think they would love to get on the roof if they had the chance!

Another thing is the brackets we have move so if the cats were to try and make an escape from the point where the brackets are they would also wobble making it unstable.

We have a bracket on every fence post but that is only because our garden slopes if your is flat ground and the tops of the fencing is pretty even then securacat advised you can get away with one on every other post.

We had to have some extra long brackets due to the height difference in our garden.

















Do you have any ideas what you are going to use to attach the neting to the bottom of your fence yet?


----------



## sheltux

I worried about the length of the bracket as well but OH thinks the angle would prevent them from getting over.
We were going to us wall plug things, what you use to keep wires secure.

This is our garden it has a slight slope at the bottom but you can't really notice


----------



## clairescats

Your OH is right it is def the angle of the bracket that stops them from getting over and because there is nothing on the other side of your fence they could just up from or anything near you fencing line it should be okay. 

We have a couple of outdoor cat trees and we have just made sure they are no where near the fencing line in case they try to use it as a platform to jump over.

The kit we had come with a cord that you run and screw down all along the bottom of the fence and then cable tie the netting to it. Ill try and get a few close you photos for you later so you can see what i mean.

You have a lovely size garden for them they are going to enjoy themselves so much out there!


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> Your OH is right it is def the angle of the bracket that stops them from getting over and because there is nothing on the other side of your fence they could just up from or anything near you fencing line it should be okay.
> 
> We have a couple of outdoor cat trees and we have just made sure they are no where near the fencing line in case they try to use it as a platform to jump over.
> 
> The kit we had come with a cord that you run and screw down all along the bottom of the fence and then cable tie the netting to it. Ill try and get a few close you photos for you later so you can see what i mean.
> 
> You have a lovely size garden for them they are going to enjoy themselves so much out there!


That would be great Thankyou.

Oh I hope so, they're a little wary at the moment but I think that's coz of the harness. Beats worrying about them. In our old flat we had to share the garden with a staffie, she was lovely but obviously curious with the cats. Will be nice to relax knowing they're safe.

If we get scratch posts I'll extend the net like yous have on your shed.

I'll be a nervous wreck the 1st time they're free ha ha


----------



## clairescats

I think once they get out there and realise everything is safe and its fun they will love it.

We recently got a 18 month old british shorthair Lola and she had never stepped outside so at first was very nervous but now a few weeks later she comes and go though the cap flap and it is so lovely to see her sitting outside sniffing the fresh air. 

Mine now tear around the place chasing eachother and its so lovely to watch, you will be a nervous wreck but you will relax about it i promise.

I still have times when i call them in and one doesn't come running i panic run out there and they are sitting in the grass or under the car port looking at me as if to say "what im busy" lol


----------



## sheltux

Eee I'll be out there checking on them every 2 mins ha ha.

We're not gonna let them out when we're not in still just incase anyone got over the fence or something. 

Can't wait now, they're deff done with being cooped up for the last 8 weeks


----------



## clairescats

]


sheltux said:


> That would be great Thankyou.
> 
> Oh I hope so, they're a little wary at the moment but I think that's coz of the harness. Beats worrying about them. In our old flat we had to share the garden with a staffie, she was lovely but obviously curious with the cats. Will be nice to relax knowing they're safe.
> 
> If we get scratch posts I'll extend the net like yous have on your shed.
> 
> I'll be a nervous wreck the 1st time they're free ha ha


Here are some photos as promised of how that netting attaches to the bottom of the fencing, hope they are clear enough for you to see what I was talking about with the cord and cable ties.


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> ]
> 
> Here are some photos as promised of how that netting attaches to the bottom of the fencing, hope they are clear enough for you to see what I was talking about with the cord and cable ties.
> 
> View attachment 133923
> 
> 
> View attachment 133924


Thanx for the pics, I do see what you mean.
Its such a difficult decision to make over what will work best. I'm terrified about them getting out, however with a new home has come alot of money spent so we have to think of the cost. If we can do it for less money safe effect its even better then we can kit the garden out for them


----------



## clairescats

sheltux said:


> Thanx for the pics, I do see what you mean.
> Its such a difficult decision to make over what will work best. I'm terrified about them getting out, however with a new home has come alot of money spent so we have to think of the cost. If we can do it for less money safe effect its even better then we can kit the garden out for them


I know how you feel have been in the same situation with our house. Like youbsay its what you can afford aswell as it being safe for them. Have you looked in screwfix I know a lady of got the brackets from there and worked out pretty cheap.


----------



## Citrineblue

clairescats said:


> I know how you feel have been in the same situation with our house. Like youbsay its what you can afford aswell as it being safe for them. Have you looked in screwfix I know a lady of got the brackets from there and worked out pretty cheap.


My father in law bought right angled return metal bars from screw fit then bent them to 45 degrees. Then he got green netting from B and Q. To fix to the brackets on the post he used plastic ties and at the bottom of the netting on the fence panel he placed as wooden bar. I will try and get photos and coatings tomorrow if that helps. It wouldn't have been expensive as they are pensioners and it took my father in law a weekend to do.


----------



## sheltux

We've looked at screw fix as recommended by someone else, were just unsure of how many we need. I've put a thread up to ask advice on that.


----------



## Jellypi3

Has anybody put the cat proof fencing up with the brackets if they have concrete posts? Our neighbours have just had a new fence built as their old one was destroyed by the wind, and they have had concrete posts put in with wooden fence panels.

Also, the fence is very low, maybe 5ft? Is that too low (could the cats jump over it)?


----------



## sheltux

Jellypi3 said:


> Has anybody put the cat proof fencing up with the brackets if they have concrete posts? Our neighbours have just had a new fence built as their old one was destroyed by the wind, and they have had concrete posts put in with wooden fence panels.
> 
> Also, the fence is very low, maybe 5ft? Is that too low (could the cats jump over it)?


Could the brackets be attached to the wooden part of the fence? Everywhere I have looked says your fence has to be 5-6 feet. Cat can jump quite high so would easily get to a 5 foot fence but with the netting there they couldn't reach the fence.


----------



## clairescats

Jellypi3 said:


> Has anybody put the cat proof fencing up with the brackets if they have concrete posts? Our neighbours have just had a new fence built as their old one was destroyed by the wind, and they have had concrete posts put in with wooden fence panels.
> 
> Also, the fence is very low, maybe 5ft? Is that too low (could the cats jump over it)?


We put our brackets in the concrete posts and one in a wooden post as it was the only one in the garden. We check it every weekend to make sure its all secure still but seems to be holding up really well even in all this terrible weather we have been having.

My fence is 6ft and 7ft in places. I think 5ft would be okay if the netting is placed at the correct angle and comes out far enough form the fence.


----------



## Jellypi3

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Ang2

Free cat pen. Must collect and dismantle.


----------



## oggers86

Ang2 said:


> View attachment 134075
> 
> 
> Free cat pen. Must collect and dismantle.


Where are you based?


----------



## Ang2

Bolton. I have just moved house, so needs to be gone asap before new owners move in.


----------



## Ang2

The pen is treated hardwood and pvc coated mesh. Should last a life time.


----------



## oggers86

Ang2 said:


> Bolton. I have just moved house, so needs to be gone asap before new owners move in.


Too far for me then, I am in Derbyshire


----------



## sheltux

We have just bought our brackets off a company found on eBay. They're called steel fix. I phoned them and they done us a deal of £1.52 per strap. They'll even bend them free of charge. OH got some netting from wilko so once the brackets come on Thursday he should be able to crack on. Hopefully the weather permits as its the Carling cup final on Sunday and I've got new chance of him moving from the settee ha ha


----------



## Lilylass

oggers86 said:


> Too far for me then, I am in Derbyshire


That's not that far is it?


----------



## oggers86

Lilylass said:


> That's not that far is it?


Its a couple of hours drive so certainly far enough.


----------



## sheltux

Ohhh hayley you numpty...

Ordered our brackets and asked them to be bent st 300mm 45° they came today abd they're back to front. Instead of the bracket being straight and bent at the top they're straight and bent at the bottom.

I think they'll still work fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## oggers86

I have some brackets going cheap if anybody wants them. Screw fix 1m long chopped in half and then bent at a right angle around 15 cm in.


----------



## Cookieandme

This morning I saw how well my cat proofing stood up to keeping a cat in 

I had a carpet fitter in to do the kitchen my girls were shut out of the kitchen, when Bob the fitter looked shocked and thought one of mine was in the garden, it turned out a local cat had come through the garage as it was open and was in the garden - obviously it couldn't get out and was flying up the netting :yikes:

I went out and directed it back through the garage not before it had tried every part of the fencing. 

I can safely say it stood up to to a very frightened kitty, hopefully he won't investigate my garden again. It is the same one who has been on the fence line.


----------



## oggers86

Cookieandme said:


> This morning I saw how well my cat proofing stood up to keeping a cat in
> 
> I had a carpet fitter in to do the kitchen my girls were shut out of the kitchen, when Bob the fitter looked shocked and thought one of mine was in the garden, it turned out a local cat had come through the garage as it was open and was in the garden - obviously it couldn't get out and was flying up the netting :yikes:
> 
> I went out and directed it back through the garage not before it had tried every part of the fencing.
> 
> I can safely say it stood up to to a very frightened kitty, hopefully he won't investigate my garden again. It is the same one who has been on the fence line.


We once had a cat get stuck at 3am!! Shame it couldn't ke3p Miss Houdini in!


----------



## sheltux

Well we're nearly done and no where near as complicated as I thought. 2 sides need completing and the top fence needs doing completely but we'll get that done this morn.

Attached some pics but will take better ones in the light tomorrow


----------



## Gwen9244

Now that the weather is getting nicer we are going to cat proof the garden. Our garden is half fence and half brick wall and the end of the garden has the garage. All the walls and garge have trellis on them with climbing plants. Do we need to cat proof the walls?


----------



## clairescats

sheltux said:


> Well we're nearly done and no where near as complicated as I thought. 2 sides need completing and the top fence needs doing completely but we'll get that done this morn.
> 
> Attached some pics but will take better ones in the light tomorrow


How is the garden going? Have the cats been out yet?


----------



## clairescats

Gwen9244 said:


> Now that the weather is getting nicer we are going to cat proof the garden. Our garden is half fence and half brick wall and the end of the garden has the garage. All the walls and garge have trellis on them with climbing plants. Do we need to cat proof the walls?


I would cat proof everything just to be on the safe side. That way you won't ave any doubt or worry they might find a way out


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> How is the garden going? Have the cats been out yet?


We're finished the fence and have had a few runs in the garden. Not unsupervised yet but so far they aren't showing much interest in testing the proofing ha ha. I'm still waiting to get better photos and lookin at some toys and things to occupy them. My nanna's neighbour has some old logs he said we can have so just need to figure out how to use them.

The boys are obviously enjoying it again as they sit at the door on a night now when I get in ha ha.

Thanx for asking


----------



## clairescats

sheltux said:


> We're finished the fence and have had a few runs in the garden. Not unsupervised yet but so far they aren't showing much interest in testing the proofing ha ha. I'm still waiting to get better photos and lookin at some toys and things to occupy them. My nanna's neighbour has some old logs he said we can have so just need to figure out how to use them.
> 
> The boys are obviously enjoying it again as they sit at the door on a night now when I get in ha ha.
> 
> Thanx for asking


Ah good pleased they are enjoying it. I have a couple of outdoor cat trees from cat play stations in my garden which the cats love climbing over they are expensive but to be honest could easily be made as it only wooden polls and decking boards.

Its good they are not showing interest in the cat proofing yet 3 of mine don't ever even attempt to get out as its all they have ever known. I do have one of sometimes trys to soon gives up


----------



## Uvongo93

Our backyard has cat proof fencing however we use a caravan most weekends and it is expensive putting the one cat in the cattery every weekend. Our stay on a caravan site was £24 for the weekend and £21 for him in the cattery.
As we do not have an issue with the older cat / kitten and she stays within the boundary of the windbreak, we are considering experimenting with him and taking him away with us on a trial basis. The site is off main roads and a bit remote but not too far from home.
We have windbreak fencing which are 1.25m high. We have the "Vision" variety which they can see through. In addition, we have a buzzer that emits a high pitch noise in audible to humans that he responds to plus we have a Loca8tor on his collar. Hopefully he will settle down, but if not as a backup we do have a large travelling cage. 
Wish us luck and good fortune! :smile5:


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> Ah good pleased they are enjoying it. I have a couple of outdoor cat trees from cat play stations in my garden which the cats love climbing over they are expensive but to be honest could easily be made as it only wooden polls and decking boards.
> 
> Its good they are not showing interest in the cat proofing yet 3 of mine don't ever even attempt to get out as its all they have ever known. I do have one of sometimes trys to soon gives up


They do keep looking at it but I hope that's more wondering what it is. I'll have a look at those trees see if I can get some inspiration. Do you have any houses for them outside?

It's lovely to see them out again tho, they've been coming in on a night and doing a mad dash around the house. Sheldon has slept all night the passed 2 nights bless him


----------



## sheltux

Uvongo93 said:


> Our backyard has cat proof fencing however we use a caravan most weekends and it is expensive putting the one cat in the cattery every weekend. Our stay on a caravan site was £24 for the weekend and £21 for him in the cattery.
> As we do not have an issue with the older cat / kitten and she stays within the boundary of the windbreak, we are considering experimenting with him and taking him away with us on a trial basis. The site is off main roads and a bit remote but not too far from home.
> We have windbreak fencing which are 1.25m high. We have the "Vision" variety which they can see through. In addition, we have a buzzer that emits a high pitch noise in audible to humans that he responds to plus we have a Loca8tor on his collar. Hopefully he will settle down, but if not as a backup we do have a large travelling cage.
> Wish us luck and good fortune! :smile5:


Hopefully it all works out for you, good luck. Enjoy your holls


----------



## clairescats

sheltux said:


> They do keep looking at it but I hope that's more wondering what it is. I'll have a look at those trees see if I can get some inspiration. Do you have any houses for them outside?
> 
> It's lovely to see them out again tho, they've been coming in on a night and doing a mad dash around the house. Sheldon has slept all night the passed 2 nights bless him


Yes we have 2 cat houses for them outside with bedding in just in case they want to go in them, to be honest though it was only our elderly cat that used the houses when he was still with us. Now all the cats are under 2 years old they seem to have too much energy to sit still long enough to go in them but i like to keep them out there just in case. I have noticed they will sit in them looking out when its raining that way they can still be outside but not get wet


----------



## elly87

Some really impressive runs here!


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> Yes we have 2 cat houses for them outside with bedding in just in case they want to go in them, to be honest though it was only our elderly cat that used the houses when he was still with us. Now all the cats are under 2 years old they seem to have too much energy to sit still long enough to go in them but i like to keep them out there just in case. I have noticed they will sit in them looking out when its raining that way they can still be outside but not get wet


Yea that's what I thought then j wouldn't need the door open ans can just keep checking on them.

It's amazing what a difference it is making to them aswell. They seem so much happier


----------



## clairescats

sheltux said:


> Yea that's what I thought then j wouldn't need the door open ans can just keep checking on them.
> 
> It's amazing what a difference it is making to them aswell. They seem so much happier


Ah its so nice they are enjoying it and its such a relief knowing they are safe out there as well. Post some pictures if you can when the weather gets better, always nice to see cats in sunshine


----------



## sheltux

clairescats said:


> Ah its so nice they are enjoying it and its such a relief knowing they are safe out there as well. Post some pictures if you can when the weather gets better, always nice to see cats in sunshine


Yep I'll be out there snapping. Abit ashamed of the garden atm but we're getting there sorting everything out. Thanx so much for all your help and thoughts


----------



## Paddypaws

Just a reminder to you all to check the boundaries now that the weather is better and the cats are outdoors more.
Wiggins gave me a heart attack by escaping today....and the ease with which he snuck out of the gap in the netting suggests he knew the route well. He only went as far as the top of next door's pergola (I'm the King of the Castle! ) and just as I was deciding whether to laugh or panic, he got a scare from the bin truck driving down the street and dashed back inside.
part of next door's fence has collapsed enough for the netting to come loose.....all patched up now and all cats accounted for!


----------



## Azriel391

Oh Wiggins being king of the castle bless you but you are one of the kings of your mums heart .... no more 'scaping little man :hand::hand:


----------



## Gwen9244

We have just had a quote from Katzecure to have the double pole system fitted. I wasn't expecting it to be cheap but they are charging over £1,100 to fit it. From looking at the quote there were will be two fitters but surely this isnt going to take more than a day (probably including travel time) so they are charging £500 per person. I know a couple of people on here have got this fitted - is it really worth this amount of money?


----------



## Frogg

How big is your garden?


----------



## Uvongo93

Gwen9244 said:


> We have just had a quote from Katzecure to have the double pole system fitted. I wasn't expecting it to be cheap but they are charging over £1,100 to fit it. From looking at the quote there were will be two fitters but surely this isnt going to take more than a day (probably including travel time) so they are charging £500 per person. I know a couple of people on here have got this fitted - is it really worth this amount of money?


One of the reasons why we decided not to go ahead with them. Even if you want to DIY the parts are very expensive for what they are so not good value for money.


----------



## Neelix

Gwen9244 said:


> We have just had a quote from Katzecure to have the double pole system fitted. I wasn't expecting it to be cheap but they are charging over £1,100 to fit it. From looking at the quote there were will be two fitters but surely this isnt going to take more than a day (probably including travel time) so they are charging £500 per person. I know a couple of people on here have got this fitted - is it really worth this amount of money?


I think it's worth the money, I have had the Katzecure system for 6 years, not one cat has ever escaped and the system is still working perfectly.


----------



## Gwen9244

The size of the garden they would put the system is 29 meters. We looked at the DIY version but I figured if we were going to pay that money for the system I would want them to fit it as they would know how to make sure there were no gaps. I knew it wouldn't be cheap but I think the fitting price is a bit steep!


----------



## Woodruffsdad

I used Protectapuss to make my garden cat proof and they did a splendid job.

Their website is at: Welcome to ProtectaPuss - the bespoke garden cat containment system


----------



## Gwen9244

Woodruffsdad said:


> I used Protectapuss to make my garden cat proof and they did a splendid job.
> 
> Their website is at: Welcome to ProtectaPuss - the bespoke garden cat containment system


We have got a quote from them as well and they are half the price so I think we are going to go with them. Do you find that the protectapuss is easy on the eye. I would hate for the garden to look like colditz


----------



## Woodruffsdad

Gwen9244 said:


> We have got a quote from them as well and they are half the price so I think we are going to go with them. Do you find that the protectapuss is easy on the eye. I would hate for the garden to look like colditz


It is a little bit obtrusive but it's bound to be. They string black plastic netting between angled metal brackets. They also installed a very nice cat proof side gate for me.

I have got used to it now and I hardly notice it. But best of all, we've had it installed for more than a year now and we've not had a single escape or "foreign" cat getting in.

The Protectapuss after sales service is also excellent. A friendly, efficient company to deal with.


----------



## Gwen9244

Woodruffsdad said:


> It is a little bit obtrusive but it's bound to be. They string black plastic netting between angled metal brackets. They also installed a very nice cat proof side gate for me.
> 
> I have got used to it now and I hardly notice it. But best of all, we've had it installed for more than a year now and we've not had a single escape or "foreign" cat getting in.
> 
> The Protectapuss after sales service is also excellent. A friendly, efficient company to deal with.


Are your cats very adventurous? The girls were out in the garden last year and didn't really bother about escaping but we've now got Charlie, who is currently 3 months old, he is into everything so I think he is more likely to try to get out.


----------



## Woodruffsdad

Gwen9244 said:


> Are your cats very adventurous? The girls were out in the garden last year and didn't really bother about escaping but we've now got Charlie, who is currently 3 months old, he is into everything so I think he is more likely to try to get out.


Woodruff was VERY adventurous. We came from a rural area with plenty of roaming space to a small, town garden.

He has accepted his smaller kingdom and is a very happy cat. We bought him a purpose built cat tree so that he can climb and survey the world!


----------



## Gwen9244

Woodruffsdad said:


> Woodruff was VERY adventurous. We came from a rural area with plenty of roaming space to a small, town garden.
> 
> He has accepted his smaller kingdom and is a very happy cat. We bought him a purpose built cat tree so that he can climb and survey the world!


That is great to hear! So many poor kitties are run over where we live that the cat proofing is, I think, the only answer to keeping them safe to romp in the garden.


----------



## Citrineblue

Gwen9244 said:


> Are your cats very adventurous? The girls were out in the garden last year and didn't really bother about escaping but we've now got Charlie, who is currently 3 months old, he is into everything so I think he is more likely to try to get out.


We have this system and five cats!! we had it installed last march and have NOT had one escape nor invader so I think that speaks for itself. We have two BSHs and three Selkirks, the Selkirks will get into no end of mischief so I wouldn't worry regarding security.

Simon did mention a possible weak spot for us and left a little extra netting plus brackets and ties if that needed to be remedied however that is still in our shed.

On the eye the finer netting blends into the background as do our brackets now, that said we do have trellis going across the top of all our fences thus it does truly blend in. Best decision you will make for your cats in my opinion.


----------



## Gwen9244

Citrineblue said:


> We have this system and five cats!! we had it installed last march and have NOT had one escape nor invader so I think that speaks for itself. We have two BSHs and three Selkirks, the Selkirks will get into no end of mischief so I wouldn't worry regarding security.
> 
> Simon did mention a possible weak spot for us and left a little extra netting plus brackets and ties if that needed to be remedied however that is still in our shed.
> 
> On the eye the finer netting blends into the background as do our brackets now, that said we do have trellis going across the top of all our fences thus it does truly blend in. Best decision you will make for your cats in my opinion.


Thanks, it is so good hear the positive reviews of protectapuss. We were thinking of getting some trellis to try to disguise the wire.


----------



## jenny armour

if I had the money to enclosed my garden, I would go ahead with it. after all its your cats life at stake here, but it is worth getting a few quotes. the trouble with doing it yourself is you have to take into consideration all the obstacles like sheds, trees gates etc to get around. having a lot of cats myself (I have a enclosed run which is on the grass mainly) is that I have to poo a scoop as they prefer to use the grass and earth rather than the litter trays inside. I also have to carry a mower into the pen to cut the grass that hasn't been wetted on


----------



## Kittykatta

Hi - I would just like to add my support for the ProtectaPuss version - we've had ours for nearly a year now and it has been great. We have only had one intruder - and this was where some netting around one of the tree trunks had come a bit loose. I think we weren't able to use one of the metal tree guards due to a few tree trunks being in a slightly strange configuration there and so we were relying on the netting here. I've wedged something in there now and it seems fine. 

With regard to how it looks we don't actually really notice it now! The bird netting over the top is so fine you hardly see it. We were definitely concerned about that aspect but actually it's fine. I really would recommend getting it professionally fitted as ProtectaPuss did such a great job around the corners/side gate, and they know where the weakest spots are. We'd never have managed to get it like that. I only wish we'd had it fitted before, and then we wouldn't have lost our lovely cat Milly to the road. Our new cat Willow (also a rescue cat) has only even known our garden and she seems happy enough (we are lucky to have a reasonable sized garden though, something like 70 x 40 m). So yes, it's not cheap, but it does bring huge peace of mind!


----------



## mezzer

Does anyone know of a company etc, that offers UPVC cat house & run at a realistic price? I'm looking to change my wood cat run to a UPVC (easier to maintain & clean) any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jenny armour

upvc is extremely expensive. whatever you have will be, but I bought a small pen about 12 years ago which was made of aluminium with galvanised steel caging which wont rot. if u look around there is materials which would be ideal for cat runs. try a builders merchants. try googling. how big is your run?


----------



## Woodruffsdad

Why not have your whole garden catproofed?

I had mine done by Protectapuss in February 2013 and to date our cat has not escaped and neighbours cats have been unable to get in.

I can't recommend Protectapuss highly enough. Why not contact them to see if they can help?


----------



## mezzer

jenny my run is 13ft x 6ft including the cat house area


----------



## peecee

I live in a mid terraced house with quite a small garden and I'm looking for a very economical way to cat proof my garden. Has anyone heard of or tried these?



Sorry - I can't add links! but would love to know what anyone thinks!


----------



## oggers86

How easy is it to install a cat flap in a downstairs toilet window? We are now on house number 2 and if this goes to plan I am hoping to convince Hubs to let me cat proof the garden but I might also need access to the outside for the Mogs but I am worried about Elsworth tailgating. If they have to get on a windowsill to get out there will be less chance of that happening as there is less space. I did notice though that the window had what looked like a metal pattern running across it. Would we need to replace the whole glass?


----------



## oggers86

peecee said:


> I live in a mid terraced house with quite a small garden and I'm looking for a very economical way to cat proof my garden. Has anyone heard of or tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I can't add links! but would love to know what anyone thinks!




Complete waste of time. We have a pergola so we put these spikes on all four faces of its leg but Elise soon worked out that she could climb in between them. We upped our game and put plastic strips around each leg and put these in the middle. She actually found it easier to get up as she could grip onto them.

It seemed to work for Elsa who is less mental but I personally wouldn't bother again.


----------



## peecee

oggers86 said:


> Complete waste of time. We have a pergola so we put these spikes on all four faces of its leg but Elise soon worked out that she could climb in between them. We upped our game and put plastic strips around each leg and put these in the middle. She actually found it easier to get up as she could grip onto them.
> 
> It seemed to work for Elsa who is less mental but I personally wouldn't bother again.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for that info. It seemed to have a lot of good reviews but it is always good to hear from someone personally.


----------



## sskmick

mezzer said:


> Does anyone know of a company etc, that offers UPVC cat house & run at a realistic price? I'm looking to change my wood cat run to a UPVC (easier to maintain & clean) any help would be very much appreciated.


Not sure if the link will work but its Penthouse Products. I was looking at this company when a member told me her husband makes animal housing. Mine is metal and was originally power coated. Not the same as a uPVC though a simple wipe down or water spray, much easier than painting. 

Penthouse Products Cat Pens | Penthouse Products is the leading supplier of uPVC indoor and outdoor cat pens for catteries, breeders and rescue centres.

Just to add I was looking at the Domain pen with accessories.


----------



## robedha

Ideas wanted for cat proofing my back yard. It's approx 12'4" x 7' and the gate is approx 5'9". I'm looking for it to be as cheap and as easy to install as possible. Any ideas welcome, thanks. 

Here's some pics to help.


































































As Millie is demonstrating it's quite easy for the cats to get out at the moment. If they do and they turn left they will be straight on the road which is fairly quiet but also a bus route. Turning right would take them down the street to the burn which is a woodland area.


----------



## jenny armour

you look like you have an ideal yard to enclose, being small. I cant enclose my garden but I know a lot of people on here have. I think katzecure is supposed to be good. hopefully someone else with more knowledge will come along. have you read the other comments on here, there is a lot to choose from? good luck with your enclosure


----------



## robedha

Thanks Jenny.
I still need to be able to get the bins in and out and preferably be able to hang washing out. I'm just worried that they'll use the bins to get on top of the fencing even if it it at an angle.


----------



## jenny armour

robedha said:


> Thanks Jenny.
> I still need to be able to get the bins in and out and preferably be able to hang washing out. I'm just worried that they'll use the bins to get on top of the fencing even if it it at an angle.


I would have thought you could maybe bring the enclosure in more. ermm yes hard. mind you you could leave the bin lid up, that'll stop them, maybe not. I assume you are doing this yourself, if you get someone in to do it they would have more idea, but will cost more, or enclosing the garden altogether, being as it is a small yard


----------



## Sophiebee

We will be moving in a couple of months and i will have a lovely little decked garden where i will be building a run for my furbabes  OH and his dad are both handy so will be building it for me, so im just pricing up materials atm to see what sort if size etc we will be stretching to (it wont be huge but ill be adding vertical space too.) where have people used for their mesh and how much did you pay (if you dont mind sharing!) looked in diy shops for an idea but plan to search online too.


----------



## mezzer

Can anyone recommend a carpenter/joiner near me in Reading, I have a cat run but would like it joined up to my back door, the run is 6ft high & my back door height is 7ft 6, it will need an extra part made but if anyone can help, I would need said person to come and have a look & quote me, thank you


----------



## sheltux

FAO treaclesmum. Here are pics not sure if they'll give you an idea or not. All in all it cost us at most £100 and even with a nosey neighbourhood cat sitting on top of the fence watching no one has made any attempt at escaping. We just got our netting from wilko aswel

I've included some other pics of what we've done as well. Again I don't know how good they'll be to you.


----------



## Uvongo93

Our male Norwegian Forest Cat had no issue escaping even over the so called cat proof fence. I then came up with a cheap and very effective solution and may remove the fencing at some point in the future as it looks unsightly. The cost to do the one side was about £50. To do the other side which is a straight run will cost about £70.
The twisted builder's restraint straps are less than £3 each. The M6 threaded rods about £2.79 for 2, £1 for the M6 nuts and the 64mm downpipe was about £4.80 for a 2 metre section. We then cut it to fit between the posts. A lot quicker and less hassle to put up than fencing which looks unsightly.


----------



## Paddypaws

uvongo93, that looks really good,
Can you give us some more specific information, for those of us not up to speed with building materials.
Do the twisted restraint straps come 'twisted' or do you bend them to that shape your self? Can you provide a link to a store selling the inner rods and any other parts?
Many Thanks


----------



## Uvongo93

Paddypaws said:


> uvongo93, that looks really good,
> Can you give us some more specific information, for those of us not up to speed with building materials.
> Do the twisted restraint straps come 'twisted' or do you bend them to that shape your self? Can you provide a link to a store selling the inner rods and any other parts?
> Many Thanks


I purchased the twisted restraint straps from Screwfix and then bent them to the correct angle. The threaded rods were purchased from Wickes. The 64mm 2m down pipes were purchased from Wickes also, but unfortunately they only had 2 in stock so had to buy another 2 x 2.5m from B&Q and cut them however I was able to use the off cuts.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Uvongo93 said:


> Our male Norwegian Forest Cat had no issue escaping even over the so called cat proof fence. I then came up with a cheap and very effective solution and may remove the fencing at some point in the future as it looks unsightly. The cost to do the one side was about £50. To do the other side which is a straight run will cost about £70.
> The twisted builder's restraint straps are less than £3 each. The M6 threaded rods about £2.79 for 2, £1 for the M6 nuts and the 64mm downpipe was about £4.80 for a 2 metre section. We then cut it to fit between the posts. A lot quicker and less hassle to put up than fencing which looks unsightly.


Wow!!! How very clever and very simple!!! I suppose it would be quite simple to do a double roller too for cats with extra special Houdini powers - just get a longer strap. Really impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## Uvongo93

MoggyBaby said:


> Wow!!! How very clever and very simple!!! I suppose it would be quite simple to do a double roller too for cats with extra special Houdini powers - just get a longer strap. Really impressive. :thumbup:


Don't need a longer twisted part of the strap as it can easily hold two rollers. If one can keep in a Wegian Houdini that can jump six foot up then it should be good for other breeds. Try one first and then if that does not work try two next to one another, but you need that six foot fence. 
It is a cheap solution to a difficult problem!


----------



## Paddypaws

Uvong093 
So.....did you purchase 
Restraint Strap 1.6m | Wickes.co.uk or the 1.2m length? That is what I used (well the builder) for the brackets on my fencing.
I guess you just bent them and then twisted it round so it accepts the rod and fitting.
Can you give me an exact link for the threaded rods?
Sorry to be pedantic but I have spent too much time in shops like Wickes trying to find something which the builder has roughly described to me but the shop assistants don't recognise.


----------



## Uvongo93

Paddypaws said:


> Uvong093
> So.....did you purchase
> Restraint Strap 1.6m | Wickes.co.uk or the 1.2mthe ones we used length? That is what I used (well the builder) for the brackets on my fencing.
> I guess you just bent them and then twisted it round so it accepts the rod and fitting.
> Can you give me an exact link for the threaded rods?
> Sorry to be pedantic but I have spent too much time in shops like Wickes trying to find something which the builder has roughly described to me but the shop assistants don't recognise.


These are the ones we used. We then bent them as per the picture. Only needs to be bent and not twisted.


----------



## Nourhan

This is a great idea and I will post my cat photo


----------



## MoggyBaby

Uvongo93 said:


> Our male Norwegian Forest Cat had no issue escaping even over the so called cat proof fence. I then came up with a cheap and very effective solution and may remove the fencing at some point in the future as it looks unsightly. The cost to do the one side was about £50. To do the other side which is a straight run will cost about £70.
> The twisted builder's restraint straps are less than £3 each. The M6 threaded rods about £2.79 for 2, *£1 for the M6 nuts* and the 64mm downpipe was about £4.80 for a 2 metre section. We then cut it to fit between the posts. A lot quicker and less hassle to put up than fencing which looks unsightly.


Me again!!!  Moggy Towers is now ready to proceed with your great cat-proofing system and I am just sorting out all thr bits needed. Please can you give more info on the nuts used so I know what to order. A piccie if poss would be even better.

Thank you. 

ETA - Ahhh, think I have got it. The rods are threaded so the nuts just screw on to them. One nut either side of the strap to keep it in place. Yes?? :idea:

.


----------



## Uvongo93

We used M6 bolts and nuts.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Uvongo93 said:


> We used M6 bolts and nuts.


I got that, I was just trying to work out how they were attached to the straps. I'm assuming the rods are small enough to go through the holes on the strap and a nut is put on either side to keep the rods tight & in place.

I've also just found a web-site that does 2m length rods which will save me a fortune so I am well pleased with that.


----------



## Jellypi3

Do the rods go all the way through the piping so it spins? I am so stupid when it comes to DIY!!

This looks like a great method though if I could figure it out! I'm just worried about cat proofing my garden because my fences are about 5ft high at their lowest point, worried this is too low and the cats will get over it easily. 

I also have two rabbit hutches in the garden next to the fence, will the cats be able to jump on these then over the fence? What about sheds etc, how do people compensate for those? (Sorry for the questions!!)


----------



## MoggyBaby

Jellypi3 said:


> Do the rods go all the way through the piping so it spins? I am so stupid when it comes to DIY!!
> 
> This looks like a great method though if I could figure it out! I'm just worried about cat proofing my garden because my fences are about 5ft high at their lowest point, worried this is too low and the cats will get over it easily.
> 
> I also have two rabbit hutches in the garden next to the fence, will the cats be able to jump on these then over the fence? What about sheds etc, how do people compensate for those? (Sorry for the questions!!)


Yes, the rods go through the plastic pipe so it just spins if the cats try to grip it.

The fencing on a section of my garden is approx 5 / 5.5ft high due to the raised patio area. I plan to put a double roller effect in this area to ensure the monsters don't get out here.

It's a cheaper, home-made version of the Katzecure system.

Katzecure Home | Keeping cats secure with elegant cat proof fencing

For the sheds, I will be putting the same rod & pipe system along each long side to stop the posse getting on the shed roof.

Hope that helps. 

.


----------



## Jellypi3

Thanks MB  Can only try I guess, and this system does appear a lot cheaper than others!  I don't think I'd ever feel happy leaving them out unsupervised but this will help a bit  Looking forward to seeing yours!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Jellypi3 said:


> Thanks MB  Can only try I guess, and this system does appear a lot cheaper than others!  I don't think I'd ever feel happy leaving them out unsupervised but this will help a bit  Looking forward to seeing yours!!


I'll be sure to put up lots of photgraphs and links to help. I've done some quick sums and to do my 50ft by 13ft garden looks like it will cost in the region of about £210. However, that may be less now that I've sourced another possibly good site (will be looking further at it tonight) for several of the components required.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

One thing to bear in mind when building your own design is snow. I use the pre-speced brackets and netting from FeliSafe (http://catfencing.org.uk/) and the first winter there was heavy snow one night and the weight of it bent down most of the brackets. They did sell reinforced brackets but I decided to save the money - my bad. I have since bought the reinforced brackets and I am still in the process of replacing them.

Snow weighs lots on netting


----------



## ProtectaPuss

Hi All,

Great to see that you are all finding solutions to you and your cats' differing and complex needs. In order to meet different price brackets, we have recently started to offer our ProtectaPuss products for sale for the more practically minded of you to install yourselves. Our high tensile cat netting is available here: High Tensile Mesh (10 metres) - ProtectaPuss Our double cranked brackets are available here: Standard ProtectaPuss Bracket - ProtectaPuss

If you need any help or advice about installation, don't hesitate to get in touch: [email protected] or 07927 942969

Best wishes with all of your searches for solutions!


----------



## whitburnwhiskers

We're starting ours after the patio has been done (never-ending saga there!) so I'll be following your progress Moggy Baby! Good luck!  xx


----------



## Archibald1

Hi,
I joined this forum a couple of weeks ago and I am 'mum' to a 9 year old lilac tonkinese boy. We have had him from a baby and although I did consider keeping him as an indoor cat when we first got him, at the time we also had another cat who had her freedom, so it was impossible to keep one as an indoor and one as an outdoor cat. Sooo... he became a free roaming cat which brought with it its fair share of headaches. Although he's a totally amazing people cat, he is very territorial and fought with all the male cats in the neighborhood. He was of course neutered at 5 months, but this seemed to make no difference! He also crossed the road many times a day and used to sunbathe in the middle of the road! Last year at the age of 8, he was finally hit by a car but miraculously survived (he was caged for 6 weeks in order for nerve damage to heal). Enough was enough and I finally decided to cat proof the garden using the felisafe system. It worked, but the netting doesn't look pretty especially around the patio area.

A couple of weeks ago, I stumbled across this Cat Containment System - Cat Fence System - The Oscillot System
Just wondering if anyone has heard of it? It's an Australian system, but there is a new distributor in Holland who will be selling it all over Europe from the middle of July onwards. The oscillot system is on it's way by boat to Europe at the moment. It works on the same principle as the katzecure system but is rather more affordable and extremely unobtrusive.

Just really wondering what everyone thinks of this product as I am thinking of replacing some sections of my felisafe netting with it, especially the more noticeable sections near the back door and around the patio.

Looks like a good idea to me, but would be interested to hear your views.

Many thanks.


----------



## davidmartin123

Being a cat enthusiast, I agree with you as you're right. I always wanted to make my cat's life easy and comfortable. That's why when I heard about separate cat furniture, I grabbed the right one for my pet. I also went through a post Is Cat Furniture a Fad? | CulturedCat.com that given me deep insight about the importance of having cat furniture.


----------



## Woodruffsdad

Archibald1 said:


> Hi,
> I joined this forum a couple of weeks ago and I am 'mum' to a 9 year old lilac tonkinese boy. We have had him from a baby and although I did consider keeping him as an indoor cat when we first got him, at the time we also had another cat who had her freedom, so it was impossible to keep one as an indoor and one as an outdoor cat. Sooo... he became a free roaming cat which brought with it its fair share of headaches. Although he's a totally amazing people cat, he is very territorial and fought with all the male cats in the neighborhood. He was of course neutered at 5 months, but this seemed to make no difference! He also crossed the road many times a day and used to sunbathe in the middle of the road! Last year at the age of 8, he was finally hit by a car but miraculously survived (he was caged for 6 weeks in order for nerve damage to heal). Enough was enough and I finally decided to cat proof the garden using the felisafe system. It worked, but the netting doesn't look pretty especially around the patio area.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I stumbled across this Cat Containment System - Cat Fence System - The Oscillot System
> Just wondering if anyone has heard of it? It's an Australian system, but there is a new distributor in Holland who will be selling it all over Europe from the middle of July onwards. The oscillot system is on it's way by boat to Europe at the moment. It works on the same principle as the katzecure system but is rather more affordable and extremely unobtrusive.
> 
> Just really wondering what everyone thinks of this product as I am thinking of replacing some sections of my felisafe netting with it, especially the more noticeable sections near the back door and around the patio.
> 
> Looks like a good idea to me, but would be interested to hear your views.
> 
> Many thanks.


My personal experience is with the Protectapuss system. It's now been fitted for 14 months with no escapes or entries and after sales service is very good.


----------



## peecee

Archibald1 said:


> Hi,
> I joined this forum a couple of weeks ago and I am 'mum' to a 9 year old lilac tonkinese boy. We have had him from a baby and although I did consider keeping him as an indoor cat when we first got him, at the time we also had another cat who had her freedom, so it was impossible to keep one as an indoor and one as an outdoor cat. Sooo... he became a free roaming cat which brought with it its fair share of headaches. Although he's a totally amazing people cat, he is very territorial and fought with all the male cats in the neighborhood. He was of course neutered at 5 months, but this seemed to make no difference! He also crossed the road many times a day and used to sunbathe in the middle of the road! Last year at the age of 8, he was finally hit by a car but miraculously survived (he was caged for 6 weeks in order for nerve damage to heal). Enough was enough and I finally decided to cat proof the garden using the felisafe system. It worked, but the netting doesn't look pretty especially around the patio area.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I stumbled across this Cat Containment System - Cat Fence System - The Oscillot System
> Just wondering if anyone has heard of it? It's an Australian system, but there is a new distributor in Holland who will be selling it all over Europe from the middle of July onwards. The oscillot system is on it's way by boat to Europe at the moment. It works on the same principle as the katzecure system but is rather more affordable and extremely unobtrusive.
> 
> Just really wondering what everyone thinks of this product as I am thinking of replacing some sections of my felisafe netting with it, especially the more noticeable sections near the back door and around the patio.
> 
> Looks like a good idea to me, but would be interested to hear your views.
> 
> Many thanks.


I quite like the look of this. As you said the Katsecure is quite pricey, although nice. Would love to see photos if you plan to get it.

Do you know the name of the new distributor?


----------



## Archibald1

The new distributor based in Holland is called Gerda Sinke and her contact details are [email protected]

Gerda will be distributing the system all over Europe.

The system is on its way to Europe from Australia by boat as we speak and I believe will be available to order sometime near the end of July.

I am definitely planning to order some when it arrives to replace a section of my netting. The netting and bracket systems certainly work and are extremely affordable, but are possibly not the most aesthetic of inventions (if you care about that sort of thing). Having said that, my felisafe system is absolutely brilliant in that it appears to be totally escape proof and my cat is now safe.

I will post some pictures later in the summer when I have bought and installed the oscillot system around my back door and patio.


----------



## EskimoJo

So conflicted...!

I think Dennis, as an only cat, needs to go outside. 
Our garden is a jungle! It has wild grass bits, patio bits, a shed, human garden furniture and loads of abandoned junk (e.g. a fridge - I'd take pictures but I'm too ashamed... ), birds, bees, butterflies, squirrels, bugs galore. Possibly because of this, cats love it! There are always cats passing through and some regulars that come in to play, sleep and stare at Dennis through the window (and acting all nonchalant and uncaring while Dennis is on the inside mewing, standing and pawing desperately at the glass ). All beautiful grown-up cats, non-strays/ferals I'm sure, although next doors' cat is the only one with a collar...

I'm sure he'd love outside. He's been let out 3/4 times supervised (for about 10-15 minutes each time) and has 'escaped' once. Each time, he is initially fearful, then slowly makes his way to explore... and ends up going behind the shed (or heading towards there). When he escaped, he (apparently) ran straight there and stayed there until the shed was rattled which scared him back into the house. He has in the past found himself under the kitchen cabinets (chasing a mouse??) and got stuck, so we're worried he likes wriggling into small spaces where he could/would get stuck and hurt outside.
Our vets is just round the corner (like a 7 minute walk), so whenever he goes (apart from the first time) we've taken him in his carrier, so he sees the world and other neighbourhood cats and dogs. When he gets home, he mews at the window and sits by the kitchen door. :frown2: 
I feel bad teasing him with these caged trips outside or these short garden spells with an anxious human beside him, but he's only just had his full set of vaccinations done (today!), isn't microchipped/collared and is about 9 months old.

We live on a popular residential road, off a very busy road, off a very busy main road in South East London. However, I've never heard of a cat getting run over (foxes, yes) and it isn't at all unusual to see cats walking around, so maybe they have more common sense than I give them credit for. Obviously if I let him out, it'd only be out back, but we're only a few houses and therefore gardens away from the last house in the terrace and I don't know how cat-proof other gardens are.

Apart from still worrying about if I should let him out or not, I'm wondering about garden options. My preference would be for him to just stay in there. The fences are too high for him to jump at the moment (or maybe he hasn't yet figured out how high he can jump), but there's stuff he could use to climb over, some removeable (junk) and some not (trees). But I LIKE the other cats coming in, so I couldn't cat-proof it to make sure he can't get out because then other cats would stop visiting.
I thought about harness walks, but they seem quite miserable. He couldn't do all his cat stalking, hunting and playing with a big ol' human attached to him by a lead.

He looks so small compared to the grown up cats that come to the window. Gosh! And I read threads about fleas and what plants are poisonous and battle scars turning into abscesses... I'm just so scared!
I just don't know what to do about if I should/how to/when to let him out. It is mean to deprive local cats of the garden? They don't poo or kill anything large or fight in there.
Also, we wouldn't be allowed to cat-flap the door, so we'd have to be there to let him in and out.

What if he doesn't come back or worse? 

Sorry for the essay! I don't even really have a question, just troubled... :confused5:


----------



## moggiemum

hi Dennis i think you should cat proof just a section of the garden you could maybe attatch a run /walkway from a downstairs window , then theother cats wold still come into the garden if they want


----------



## sharonchilds

After a year of going on and on at the O/H, he has finally given in and said yes to cat proofing the garden.
As you look out of our back door, we have 2 6ft fences and a 3ft fence to the sides and straight ahead we have 4 6ft and a 4ft 6. So its only a small garden and im hoping not too expensive. We do have to put new fences up on one side as its just wire stuff atm. I cant wait for Joey and Bing to be off their harnesses and be able to roam around the garden without getting out


----------



## Cookieandme

I am not sure I would trust the Oscillot system, especially the one which mounts on top of the existing fence. Most if not all of the systems I have seen on Australian websites have been fitted to metal fences not the wooden ones most people have in the UK. I just think cats and I am sure April would have no problem scooting up the fence and going straight over the oscillot system.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Here's a nice pic of my now 2 1/2 year old netting. My boys never really learnt to climb and jump thankfully else the small chestnut tree would be much more trimmed...

Yes, this is just an excuse to show off the lovely weather (and cats) yesterday morning 










Oh, also live on youtube from a different angle


----------



## Dally Banjo

Just been haveing a scan through as we are getting a garden at last :w00t: :thumbup: :thumbup: :crazy: :blink: anyway  we will need to build a run so the little dears are save :blink: so getting some ideas from all of your great runs 

If anyone is trying to cat proof their yard this is how we did ours & it kept the escape committee :skep: safe for 9 years :thumbsup: cuse the state but you just cant get the staff anymore :blink: :blink:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Just been haveing a scan through as we are getting a garden at last :w00t: :thumbup: :thumbup: :crazy: :blink: anyway  we will need to build a run so the little dears are save :blink: so getting some ideas from all of your great runs
> 
> If anyone is trying to cat proof their yard this is how we did ours & it kept the escape committee :skep: safe for 9 years :thumbsup: cuse the state but you just cant get the staff anymore :blink: :blink:


Ello stranger


----------



## Dally Banjo

Clever 

https://www.facebook.com/Cuckoo4Design?fref=ts


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Clever
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Cuckoo4Design?fref=ts


This is what we are hoping to do so that Meeko can get from the house to his run without having to be carried out and in.
The plans are in his head/the wood and wire is in the shed now all I need to do is get all 3 of them working together  That will be the difficult bit


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> This is what we are hoping to do so that Meeko can get from the house to his run without having to be carried out and in.
> The plans are in his head/the wood and wire is in the shed now all I need to do is get *all 3 of them working together * That will be the difficult bit


Now that will be clever


----------



## jenny armour

I don't know how long my cat run will last for as it is starting to rot in places, so am having to pay someone to replace and protect the wood. it has been up for over 6 years now.
I would dearly love to eventually build a maintenance free one, but that could or would be very expensive. I also over the time want to take the pen from onto the grass and put it onto all my patio, which will help as well. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Dally Banjo said:


> Clever
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Cuckoo4Design?fref=ts


We love this idea but having a shared access garden means it's a no-go.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Not really garden proof but rather keep the cat in while having the door open in the warm weather. I came up with an idea of a screen, BF and I designed it and (with a few mods as we went) we got a this, and a ventilated home. 






This is today when I got in, he seems happy


----------



## buffie

LittleMissTracy said:


> Not really garden proof but rather keep the cat in while having the door open in the warm weather. I came up with an idea of a screen, BF and I designed it and (with a few mods as we went) we got a this, and a ventilated home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today when I got in, he seems happy


Fantastic .DIY is the way to go :thumbsup: I bet it makes such a difference,knowing that your cat is safe and you get to have some fresh air


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Now that will be clever


When I said "the plans are in his head" I didn't mean Meeko's head.although I sometimes think they would be as well there


----------



## LittleMissTracy

buffie said:


> Fantastic .DIY is the way to go :thumbsup: I bet it makes such a difference,knowing that your cat is safe and you get to have some fresh air


It really has, and BF did most of it with me more assisting and is a fab job. The staple gun made lighter work of it too.


----------



## sharonchilds

A question for all you DIY'ers 
What is the best netting to use? Can you use the wire ones that are coated in plastic?
The mind boggles at all this, well mine does : :lol:


----------



## buffie

sharonchilds said:


> A question for all you DIY'ers
> What is the best netting to use? Can you use the wire ones that are coated in plastic?
> The mind boggles at all this, well mine does : :lol:


We used 16g Galvanised Welded Mesh 1/2 inch x 1inch ,being a bit belts'n'braces kind of a person wanted it to be strong........also didn't want little birds getting in and not being able to escape 

6m Roll - 36" x 1/2" x 1" x 16g Galvanised Welded Mesh - Mesh Master - F H Brundle


----------



## sharonchilds

Thanks buffie :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

sharonchilds said:


> Thanks buffie :thumbup:


If you need any suggestions/advice or anything just shout I'm sure there are enough members on this thread who between them will find the answer or at least will try


----------



## sheltux

sharonchilds said:


> A question for all you DIY'ers
> What is the best netting to use? Can you use the wire ones that are coated in plastic?
> The mind boggles at all this, well mine does : :lol:


Snap! I didn't realise how many different types of netting was available. In the end we bought garden netting from Wilkinson, I'd say it's more of a wire mesh tho. And it's been up 6 months so far so good.


----------



## Dally Banjo

MoggyBaby said:


> We love this idea but having a shared access garden means it's a no-go.


Oh spots  your just gonna have to move house 



LittleMissTracy said:


> Not really garden proof but rather keep the cat in while having the door open in the warm weather. I came up with an idea of a screen, BF and I designed it and (with a few mods as we went) we got a this, and a ventilated home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today when I got in, he seems happy


Excellent 



buffie said:


> When I said "the plans are in his head" I didn't mean Meeko's head.although I sometimes think they would be as well there


I know it was'nt your head :w00t: :lol:



jenny armour said:


> I don't know how long my cat run will last for as it is starting to rot in places, so am having to pay someone to replace and protect the wood. it has been up for over 6 years now.
> I would dearly love to eventually build a maintenance free one, but that could or would be very expensive. I also over the time want to take the pen from onto the grass and put it onto all my patio, which will help as well. anyone got any ideas?


Watch this space as they say


----------



## oggers86

I am so looking forward to moving house and cat proofing the garden! I am going down the DIY route and ordering the mesh from Protectapuss and the brackets from Screwfix as they are miles cheaper (just more of a faff to paint) I might need to get corner brackets from Screwfix, not sure yet. 

We are still giving the adults free roaming access through a dual scan fitted into a window but Elsworth should love his safe garden to play in. 

Going to need a few tips as we have a couple of sheds to sort!


----------



## jenny armour

sskmick said:


> I had mine made by a member's partner about four years ago. Can't remember her user name I think it was Shortbackandsides.
> 
> I cannot fault the work, or the timing and he also made me ledges and shelving for the cats to climb and sit on.
> 
> It is attached to the back of the house so the cats are able gain access through my kitchen window. Getting them back inside is an art  . It means I can open my kitchen window when cooking or to air the room without worrying about the boys. :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 81987
> 
> 
> View attachment 81988
> 
> 
> View attachment 81989
> 
> 
> View attachment 81990


I know this was on a while back, but if the person who put it on is still around, can you tell me what the frame was made from?


----------



## Citrineblue

Just a reminder to everyone&#8230;&#8230;..

I"ve had a horrible two hours when I was taking Harvey for a walk when I noticed a cat looking a lot like Monty down by my neighbours along the green pathway, the cat was about 100ft away. I was so concerned that I went quickly home only to find we could not find Monty. The whole family then spent the next two hours looking for him. I was so worried as he is totally a house/catproofed garden cat who is an Ostrich regarding life outside and curls up in a ball when we go to the vets. Finally he was found having walked back up by the house, the other side of the fence!!!! almost impossible to see amongst the hedge!!! Thank goodness for my daughters keen eye sight.

However this is a reminder to check your cat proofing&#8230;&#8230;. ours was in fact ok however the weak spot was our GATE. With the weather having been dry the initial swelling with the rain then the drying out of the ground and wood recently had allowed the wood to warp and move slightly allow our Monty monster to get out. 

Check check check again&#8230;&#8230; today I am getting my tall teenage son to go around checking again all areas high and low as well as cutting back any over hangs and growth touching the proofing.

A nasty lesson learnt&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## buffie

Jeez what a fright to get :yikes: Luckily Meeko's run isn't hard to check but a cat-proof garden must be much more difficult.So glad it all ended well


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Citrineblue said:


> However this is a reminder to check your cat proofing. ours was in fact ok however the weak spot was our GATE. With the weather having been dry the initial swelling with the rain then the drying out of the ground and wood recently had allowed the wood to warp and move slightly allow our Monty monster to get out.


Yeah, bits of fence were drying out and pulling nails out on one side - the other side have panels - so I popped 'round to the neighbors, with their permission of course! - and re-nailed and hammered things back into place.

It's definitely not a fire and forget thing this cat security!


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Someone giving consideration to the pigeon next door and then looking guilty. The leap from the hand rail is more than it looks from this angle...


----------



## Peter Galbavy

Any earlier... thank cat for netting else it would have been pigeon for dinner.

* Note the pigeon behind the netting


----------



## buffie

Finally Meeko's tunnel has been built,it took a lot longer than we thought but it was finished(well nearly) on Friday and the verdict is..............He loves it :thumbup::thumbup:

His run



His new tunnel which attaches to his little run over the back door



One of two hatches to remove him if he gets stuck 



The connection from workshop roof to run



Meeko climbing the ramp



connection at the other end at the back door



inside the tunnel (don't think he appreciated being spied on )

[/URL


----------



## Cats cats cats

buffie said:


> Finally Meeko's tunnel has been built,it took a lot longer than we thought but it was finished(well nearly) on Friday and the verdict is..............He loves it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> His run
> 
> 
> 
> His new tunnel which attaches to his little run over the back door
> 
> 
> 
> One of two hatches to remove him if he gets stuck
> 
> 
> 
> The connection from workshop roof to run
> 
> 
> 
> Meeko climbing the ramp
> 
> 
> 
> connection at the other end at the back door
> 
> 
> 
> inside the tunnel (don't think he appreciated being spied on )
> 
> [/URL




wow, that is AMAZING !!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done    I bet Meeko is delighted to be able to come and go when he chooses 

Great job !! :thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Thanks,he loves it.It was well worth the swear words etc ,Mr buffie has the patience of a saint.He had the tunnel built when I suddenly panicked that Meeko might get stuck in the tunnel on top of the roof and I couldn't free him,so he had to rebuild a couple of sections to put a door in


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

I'm blown away at all the amazing runs on this thread, i dream one day to have something similar for my boys.

Over the last few days i have been making a more modest construction, just a little run attached to my kitchen, so i have can have my back door open and the cats can get some fresh air. DIY is not my strong point, and its ended up anything but professional, but its quite sturdy and Jacob and Milo are happy to overlook my mistakes 

A couple of years ago i decided i would like to keep some egg laying hens, but I decided not to, I had already bought a chicken house so i decided the cats could have it in the cattery, its as tight fit, but they get in and out of it ok, and they like to lounge on the top too


----------



## Azriel391

It's a whole lot more impressive than I could manage IDLC !! Loving milo peeking at the neighbours :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buffie

Idontlikecoffee said:


> I'm blown away at all the amazing runs on this thread, i dream one day to have something similar for my boys.
> 
> Over the last few days i have been making a more modest construction, just a little run attached to my kitchen, so i have can have my back door open and the cats can get some fresh air. DIY is not my strong point, and its ended up anything but professional, but its quite sturdy and Jacob and Milo are happy to overlook my mistakes
> 
> A couple of years ago i decided i would like to keep some egg laying hens, but I decided not to, I had already bought a chicken house so i decided the cats could have it in the cattery, its as tight fit, but they get in and out of it ok, and they like to lounge on the top too


Nothing wrong with "modest" if I didn't have a man who can  Meeko wouldn't have the run etc he has.Outdoor space is outdoor space it doesnt need to be fancy


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> Finally Meeko's tunnel has been built,it took a lot longer than we thought but it was finished(well nearly) on Friday and the verdict is..............He loves it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> His run
> 
> 
> 
> His new tunnel which attaches to his little run over the back door
> 
> 
> 
> One of two hatches to remove him if he gets stuck
> 
> 
> 
> The connection from workshop roof to run
> 
> 
> 
> Meeko climbing the ramp
> 
> 
> 
> connection at the other end at the back door
> 
> 
> 
> inside the tunnel (don't think he appreciated being spied on )
> 
> [/URL




:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cracking job  hatches are a good idea, I was'nt sure if a chimney sweeps brush would be strong enough to shove his Meekoship along :blink:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Idontlikecoffee said:


> I'm blown away at all the amazing runs on this thread, i dream one day to have something similar for my boys.
> 
> Over the last few days i have been making a more modest construction, just a little run attached to my kitchen, so i have can have my back door open and the cats can get some fresh air. DIY is not my strong point, and its ended up anything but professional, but its quite sturdy and Jacob and Milo are happy to overlook my mistakes
> 
> A couple of years ago i decided i would like to keep some egg laying hens, but I decided not to, I had already bought a chicken house so i decided the cats could have it in the cattery, its as tight fit, but they get in and out of it ok, and they like to lounge on the top too


Looks spot on to me, well done


----------



## TeddyMum

Loving this thread!


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Cracking job  hatches are a good idea, I was'nt sure if a chimney sweeps brush would be strong enough to shove his Meekoship along :blink:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Didnt think of a sweeps brush although I did consider the drain rods If all else fails I have a power washer :sneaky2:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Didnt think of a sweeps brush although I did consider the drain rods If all else fails I have a power washer :sneaky2:


I did think of that but you know how they bleat on :blink: saying that this lot would love it


----------



## Jellypi3

Wow those runs are amazing!! I'm putting off cat proofing my place until next year now, not enough time to do it this year while the weather is still good. Although after seeing these, a run seems like a good idea now!


----------



## Calinyx

I have just bought a little tykes play cube second hand for Nyx's run. The slide isn't on it, but the 'den' is perfect for climbing and hiding in.

£20 for something solid [she is 7 kilos!]......good deal done and will last for long enough 

Will look for a couple more locally now.....she'll have a des res for a fraction of the price of bespoke cat climbing furniture. Am going to get some rope for wrapping round and round the slide so she has something to clook.

Happy owner and a very happy cat:thumbup1:


----------



## sharonchilds

The gate is nearly made , thanks to buffie i have ordered the wire netting stuff today and shall be ordering the new fence posts and panels tomorrow..I'm getting so excited now :thumbup:
Oh nearly forgot to say that Joey had to help...be rude not to, bless him :001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby

We are almost done with the Moggy Towers cat-proofing!!! Yay!! :thumbup:

It's only taken 3 years!!! It's been a long task - new gravel boards had to be cut and placed, fence panels had to be replaced, a new slabbed area had to be dug & paved ready for the relocation of the new shed. Many discussions and options were considered and then rejected due to the garden being long, narrow and with shared access.

We were all set to go the netting route until Unvongo93 put up their fantastic, much cheaper alternative to the Katsecure system and Moggy Towers knew they had found their preferred option.

So, without any other further ado, here are the pictyoors!!!! 



I decided to put the brackets on the fence panels rather than the concrete posts for 2 reasons - 1. Less hassle with drilling. 2. Looks tidier.

White panels needed white piping. 



A close up because I can.....



Dark panels, on the other hand, require dark piping. 



Oh, can't really see it? Here's a close up.... :laugh:



These darker panels are shorter than the others as I have a raised patio so we put the 'roller' over the top to add a bit of height.





Finally, the shed as the bins are hidden near here so it was a possible escape route.



Close up for better viewing.



This is the bulk of the garden done and it took approx 3 hrs to do. There are still a few bits to be sorted but those areas can be temporarily proofed when the cats are out.

Abby is the Houdini of the Posse. I am delighted to advise she has been in the garden since 1pm, without her harness or tie-line, and no escape has been made or attempted. She had a look, I held her up to show her how it worked and she walked off in disgust! Result!!! :lol:

I must say a HUGE thank you to CG's lovely OH who helped us with the job. Derek is a PITA when it comes to DIY - having CG's OH on hand meant he had to be on his best behaviour.  

It is lovely to finally be able to have the kitchen door open into the evening in this warm weather. And it is a massive relief to know we've finally gotten there after all this time! 

We still have to fit the new gate so will share pics when that is done.

I paid about £210 in total but I have over-ordered as I thought I may have to put up double rollers in some places but that is looking unlikely thus far.

So the sources are:

Brackets:

http://www.screwfix.com/p/sabrefix-rolled-edge-restraint-strap-twist-600mm-pack-of-5/96232

These really were the cheapest I could find. You need to bend as required.

Threaded 6m Rods:

http://www.directchannel.co/threade...dding/2-meter-threaded-rod/m6-threaded-rod-2m

I got the 2m length but you can get them longer. These are the cheapest I could find and they are LOADS cheaper than Wickes etc. They also deliver & prices shown do not include VAT.

I also got the nuts & connectors from them as the prices were SO good!! Connectors are cheap and handy to have in case you want / need a longer rod length.

http://www.directchannel.co/m6-hex-head-nuts-x-100

http://www.directchannel.co/threaded-rod-support/threaded-rod-connectors/m6-threaded-rod-connector

Finally, the downpipe came from National Plastics. I went for the longer length of 4m and cut as required. They do longer than this so you could save a bit more by getting that if desired.

http://www.nationalplastics.co.uk/index.php/downpipes.html

Hope this helps but am happy to answer any questions if needed.

.


----------



## Satori

^ Brilliant. We're buying the cats a bigger house and (fingers crossed) we'll exchange next week, so you just got our shopping list kicked off .


----------



## Cookieandme

Very neat MB


----------



## Uvongo93

That looks a real nice job and wish our fences were as straight as yours. We have only one side that is straight from the top to the bottom and he cannot escape over the rollers on that side. On the other fences we have the rollers, cat fencing and electric fencing and he still finds a way to escape. Our other cat also a Norwegian tried, but was defeated. 
Unfortunately when he goes wandering he sets off all the dogs in the neighbourhood plus we know he enters the houses of other people because this has been brought to our attention by them. Every time he escapes we block off the escape route and he finds another way. The longest we have managed to keep him in is about 2 days.


----------



## Peter Galbavy

That looks great but my "paranoid cat daddy" whiskers are twitching with the small gaps between the lengths and the side of the shed roof. For cats that have not been used to jumping and climbing (like my three) this is OK at the start but for any escapoligist feline these are weak points and, most recently, mine have become pigeon fanciers and so will jump without thinking and any purchase may afford an unintended escape route.

Can you add short lengths of drain pipe, preferably free moving, between the posts and the side of the shed?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Peter Galbavy said:


> That looks great but my "paranoid cat daddy" whiskers are twitching with the small gaps between the lengths and the side of the shed roof. For cats that have not been used to jumping and climbing (like my three) this is OK at the start but for any escapoligist feline these are weak points and, most recently, mine have become pigeon fanciers and so will jump without thinking and any purchase may afford an unintended escape route.
> 
> *Can you add short lengths of drain pipe, preferably free moving, between the posts and the side of the shed?*


The side of the shed has still to be done - that currently gets 'temporary proofed' before we let the cats out.

The posts along the side have the rods going over the top so, if any interest is shown in going out that way, I can pop a bit of piping on it.

As I said in my post, we're almost there but there are some bits which are still to be finished off. 

.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Uvongo93 said:


> That looks a real nice job and wish our fences were as straight as yours. We have only one side that is straight from the top to the bottom and he cannot escape over the rollers on that side. On the other fences we have the rollers, cat fencing and electric fencing and he still finds a way to escape. Our other cat also a Norwegian tried, but was defeated.
> Unfortunately when he goes wandering he sets off all the dogs in the neighbourhood plus we know he enters the houses of other people because this has been brought to our attention by them. Every time he escapes we block off the escape route and he finds another way. The longest we have managed to keep him in is about 2 days.


I love all these non obtrusive cat proofing options  but I'm a very firm believer in no roof = escapees  especially where my 2 NFCs are concerned so I can very well imagine your difficulties Uvongo93  sorry for the grinning smiley , but they are demons aren't they


----------



## Calinyx

Calinyx said:


> I have just bought a little tykes play cube second hand for Nyx's run. The slide isn't on it, but the 'den' is perfect for climbing and hiding in.
> 
> £20 for something solid [she is 7 kilos!]......good deal done and will last for long enough
> 
> Will look for a couple more locally now.....she'll have a des res for a fraction of the price of bespoke cat climbing furniture. Am going to get some rope for wrapping round and round the slide so she has something to clook.
> 
> Happy owner and a very happy cat:thumbup1:


Following on from this on Friday, The cube has been such a hit. Nyx has been in it, on it and is queen of her castle. I have just bagged another second hand play cube for her run. Just have to go and collect it tomorrow.

[Haven't told hubby ]


----------



## sharonchilds

The gate is now made, not liking the colour but that can be re-painted when all the fencing has been put up.


----------



## nbaker

Nearly finished extending our cat enclosure.

It connects via catflap & window from conservatory to a tower at left of pic (not visible).

Still want to add more shelves & furniture but cats enjoying it so far.


----------



## Satori

nbaker said:


> Nearly finished extending our cat enclosure.
> 
> It connects via catflap & window from conservatory to a tower at left of pic (not visible).
> 
> Still want to add more shelves & furniture but cats enjoying it so far.


Nice design. Where did you source the parts from?


----------



## nbaker

Satori said:


> Nice design. Where did you source the parts from?


Thanks, the enclosure at the bottom right was our original pen which was from Bransby Bunny and the one on the left and the 6ft tower is from Premier Pet Solutions they are linked via home made tunnels using pressure treated timber from Wickes and wire from ebay.


----------



## Sophiebee

My enclosure is well on its way to being done! It needs a platform for an extra level, some climbing things and dens and a tunnel is being built to connect to the cat flap so they let themselves in and out!  but the main frame is up and im very excited!

Edit: sorry for the upside down pics!


----------



## Kcabrera3

Paddypaws said:


> My garden already had pretty good fencing round so I opted for a home made version of cat proofing.
> We used Heavy Duty Restraint Straps 1200 x 150mm Pack of 10 | Screwfix.com these for brackets, pretty sturdy but also easily bent into shape without needing any special equipment.
> Netting was something like this
> Plastic Deer Fencing Net | Deer Fence | Deer Control Barrier | 1.8m and was secured to the brackets with cable ties ( 100 ). A staple gun was used liberally to further secure the net to the wooden fence.
> I have gravel boards or mini walls all round the bottom of the fencing, but that might need extra securing if cats are diggers.
> For around 35 linear metres it cost me around £450 including labour ( 2 days )


That was exactly what I wanted to do, unfortunately I got a quote for 1.000 more o less and I am guessing my garden is smaller that yours...


----------



## Paddypaws

Kcabrera3 said:


> That was exactly what I wanted to do, unfortunately I got a quote for 1.000 more o less and I am guessing my garden is smaller that yours...


Seems an extortionate amount. TBH, my job only took 2 days because one fence was covered in really thick ivy which all needed to be cut back and bagged up.


----------



## oggers86

We have been thinking and discussing the possibility of making our garden cat safe for Elsworth but I am unsure what the best thing to do is.

If we go down the cat proofing route it means more space for him and we don't feel like we are sitting in a cage. The downside is the cats next door, we co own the fence with the neighbours so need to let them know we are cat proofing. It is likely they will want to know how we are going to prevent their cats getting stuck in our garden. I thought about having an easy escape route which we leave open when we go out but it means Elsworth has to stay inside which defeats the object. We also have a couple of sheds directly next to the fence, how do we cat proof them? They are not the most sturdy of things...An option for them is to put another fence blocking off the bottom of the garden to prevent access to the sheds but again this means less space. 

An enclosure would be the easiest solution but we wouldn't want it to cover a large area so it may only be 6ft wide running the width of the house. Easy to prevent escapes and other cats getting in but no room for running around leaping after insects etc. Plus it means we feel hemmed in when we sit outside. 

The final option is to keep things as they are with him being an indoor cat with limited supervised outdoor access which he doesn't seem to mind but it is a pain when we want our doors open in summer and want to come and go from the garden especially if we have people over. 

Really the cat proofing is the preferred option but it is no good if we can't get around the problems. 

Any ideas much appreciated


----------



## Britt

I see a gardener on Saturday, not sure what he will come up with. I don't have anybody else around to cat proof my small garden. I hope that this guy will know what to do. I told him that I don't want my cat to escape


----------



## Uvongo93

We have an electric fence at the top of our fence, then rollers below and finally plastic corrugated sheets. The sheets stop him getting a grip to climb, but if he makes it up to the rollers, they roll making it difficult for him to get over and finally if he manages to get over all that, he has the electric fence. A bit of an overkill, but he is now stuck in the garden.
Before any one jumps on the band wagon, the electric fence is perfectly safe as amps is almost zero. He got through the electric fence twice until we put up the corrugated plastic sheets.


----------



## Paddypaws

Oggers....while it is of course good manners to ask permission from your neighbours, I don't know if you absolutely have to....after all, you are only attaching brackets on your side of the fence.
With regard to an escape route for their cats in case they get into your garden.....I have a hole cut in one of my fence panels, with a piece of wood screwed into place over it. I can easily undo the screws to lift the covering out of the way and provide an escape route for an intruder.


----------



## oggers86

Paddypaws said:


> Oggers....while it is of course good manners to ask permission from your neighbours, I don't know if you absolutely have to....after all, you are only attaching brackets on your side of the fence.
> With regard to an escape route for their cats in case they get into your garden.....I have a hole cut in one of my fence panels, with a piece of wood screwed into place over it. I can easily undo the screws to lift the covering out of the way and provide an escape route for an intruder.


That is what I was thinking but it does pose a problem when I am out. I would hope that if they were going to get in they would do it once and then realise there is no escape until I went and freed them. Mind you we haven't been here long so they might stop coming in once they realise how anti social my girls are! We are in no rush to do it so there is always the option of deterring them from the garden I suppose.


----------



## Cookieandme

Paddypaws said:


> Oggers....while it is of course good manners to ask permission from your neighbours, I don't know if you absolutely have to....after all, you are only attaching brackets on your side of the fence.


I was reading a gardening forum about residential boundaries and if it is your neighbours fence then legally you can't attach anything to it. So I think discussing it or at least mentioning it would be good practice. I mentioned drilling into the concrete fence posts of my neighbour when I put mine up.


----------



## oggers86

Cookieandme said:


> I was reading a gardening forum about residential boundaries and if it is your neighbours fence then legally you can't attach anything to it. So I think discussing it or at least mentioning it would be good practice. I mentioned drilling into the concrete fence posts of my neighbour when I put mine up.


I think we share 2 fences and own one or the other way around. I know that we definitely own all 3 but one or two are co-owned. Not sure if we need permission in such a case or not but it we need to speak to our next door neighbours to let them know because of their cats.


----------



## Treaclesmum

oggers86 said:


> I think we share 2 fences and own one or the other way around. I know that we definitely own all 3 but one or two are co-owned. Not sure if we need permission in such a case or not but it we need to speak to our next door neighbours to let them know because of their cats.


If the cat proofing will only be on one side of their fence, their own cats should be able to get out of the garden on 3 other sides presumably! From where they can still access their territory, just not your garden, but I would imagine they wouldn't want to share with your cats anyway, so should be fine


----------



## oggers86

Treaclesmum said:


> If the cat proofing will only be on one side of their fence, their own cats should be able to get out of the garden on 3 other sides presumably! From where they can still access their territory, just not your garden, but I would imagine they wouldn't want to share with your cats anyway, so should be fine


That is what I am hoping for. They do visit but I think they might be visiting less after just a month. They are both lovely little things who came hoping for a playmate. The girls are too grumpy and Elsworth scares them with his crazy Meezerness so I think they have given up.


----------



## Britt

I saw a gardener earlier estimate today to get an idea of how much it would cost to catproof the small garden of my new place. I'm waiting for his email. There are two possibilities: either a basic fence or a wooden fence (I have to contact the owner to see if it's allowed). The garden doesn't give access to the road but only to the other gardens, which is much safer in my opinion.


----------



## Britt

The gardener who was going to catproof my garden just got back to me and the price for a fence is outrageous: 1,450 . I can't pay that, it's far too much 
Bummer!


----------



## Uvongo93

Britt said:


> The gardener who was going to catproof my garden just got back to me and the price for a fence is outrageous: 1,450 . I can't pay that, it's far too much
> Bummer!


To set up ours without the electric fence cost about under £200 plus a bit of work on our part as it is not that difficult. The electric fence cost another £180 and is the simplest and most effective. It does not harm the cat at all and just gives them a quick zap. After that they stay away from the fence.


----------



## Britt

It's more expensive here and I can't afford it. I just bought new furniture, I have to pay the movers and my car .... I will let Pooh out under supervision, there's no other way


----------



## Sophiebee

Britt said:


> It's more expensive here and I can't afford it. I just bought new furniture, I have to pay the movers and my car .... I will let Pooh out under supervision, there's no other way


Would it be an option to build him a run britt? With some help from freecycle we did ours for £20 :thumbsup: We have it connected to a catflap but you could connect a tunnel to a window etc. If you wanted him to be able to access it on his own. We rent so ours can be taken down if we move too and come with us


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic

The boyfriend has had an idea re our garden. He's thinking to fix 'decking wood' to the top of the fence but slanted downwards - so similar to how it is done with the netting "prison style" but with a thinner piece of wood instead. 

Do you reckon it would work? If a cat can scale the fence but usually pulls himself up on the top bit would having a slanted downwards piece of wood stop them? Somehow I'm doubtful as couldn't a determined cat learn to swing one arm back to grip the slanted wood?

What do you people think? If that doesn't work we're going with Katsecure in a section of the garden which will be his play place as opposed to the whole 150ft garden with multiple escape routes!

Thoughts welcome!!


----------



## oggers86

LittlePancakeTheExotic said:


> The boyfriend has had an idea re our garden. He's thinking to fix 'decking wood' to the top of the fence but slanted downwards - so similar to how it is done with the netting "prison style" but with a thinner piece of wood instead.
> 
> Do you reckon it would work? If a cat can scale the fence but usually pulls himself up on the top bit would having a slanted downwards piece of wood stop them? Somehow I'm doubtful as couldn't a determined cat learn to swing one arm back to grip the slanted wood?
> 
> What do you people think? If that doesn't work we're going with Katsecure in a section of the garden which will be his play place as opposed to the whole 150ft garden with multiple escape routes!
> 
> Thoughts welcome!!


I had netting fixed to the fence like that and my cat did reach up and pull herself over. However the netting had got baggier over time and she is the equivalent of Houdini. The other cat either couldn't do it or didn't want to. Another thing to be careful of is the ability to use something nearby to jump on top of it. Again my escape artist used something 3 feet high placed about 5 feet from the fence to clear the overhang on the 6ft high fence.

She was determined to escape and is very good at spotting escape routes and using her physical abilities to do so. The other cat would escape if it was simple like a gap in the cat proofing but didn't do half the things the other did, maybe she wasn't physically able.


----------



## Uvongo93

LittlePancakeTheExotic said:


> The boyfriend has had an idea re our garden. He's thinking to fix 'decking wood' to the top of the fence but slanted downwards - so similar to how it is done with the netting "prison style" but with a thinner piece of wood instead.
> 
> Do you reckon it would work? If a cat can scale the fence but usually pulls himself up on the top bit would having a slanted downwards piece of wood stop them? Somehow I'm doubtful as couldn't a determined cat learn to swing one arm back to grip the slanted wood?
> 
> What do you people think? If that doesn't work we're going with Katsecure in a section of the garden which will be his play place as opposed to the whole 150ft garden with multiple escape routes!
> 
> Thoughts welcome!!


If they can grip on the wood, they are gone. Don't believe the myth that cats don't like to hang upside down! A better idea is to use roofing sheets. We bought several and used a Stanley knife to cut them in half length ways. The cat cannot grip on the plastic sheeting which can be fixed flat up against the fence. On the fence poles, we cut up strips so prevent the cat getting out. If we can keep a Norwegian Forest Cat in the garden, then it will be effective for any other cat!


----------



## oggers86

Uvongo93 said:


> If they can grip on the wood, they are gone. *Don't believe the myth that cats don't like to hang upside down!* A better idea is to use roofing sheets. We bought several and used a Stanley knife to cut them in half length ways. The cat cannot grip on the plastic sheeting which can be fixed flat up against the fence. On the fence poles, we cut up strips so prevent the cat getting out. If we can keep a Norwegian Forest Cat in the garden, then it will be effective for any other cat!


Definitely, my cat is like a monkey!!

How far down have you put the sheets? Do you not find that the ridges just help your cat climb even though it is plastic?

We put some plastic around the legs of our pergola but as they didn't wrap the whole way around Elise could get her claws into the wood and climb up. We then tried adding the cactus strips into the gaps so the leg was covered but she just used to climb the cactus strips easier than she was climbing before!


----------



## Uvongo93

oggers86 said:


> Definitely, my cat is like a monkey!!
> 
> How far down have you put the sheets? Do you not find that the ridges just help your cat climb even though it is plastic?
> 
> We put some plastic around the legs of our pergola but as they didn't wrap the whole way around Elise could get her claws into the wood and climb up. We then tried adding the cactus strips into the gaps so the leg was covered but she just used to climb the cactus strips easier than she was climbing before!


We have them at the top of the fence the final three foot. We did have an issue in our area so coated part of it with butter. He has been stuck in the garden for a week now so hopefully we have now blocked off al his escapes routes.
In addition as he was escaping constantly, he picked up fleas so we had to treat him with some Spot on. Problem is he passed on the fleas to the other cat and also to the dogs. Bonus is that he is starting to put weight on again.


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic

Thanks guys, I did have my suspicions! I think bf is going to tire of trying to get out of just letting me get what I want. I will pay the Katzecure so all he has to do is put it up! Then I can relax again, he goes straight over fence the minute he's left out so it means next to no garden time at moment.


----------



## Britt

Sophiebee said:


> Would it be an option to build him a run britt? With some help from freecycle we did ours for £20 :thumbsup: We have it connected to a catflap but you could connect a tunnel to a window etc. If you wanted him to be able to access it on his own. We rent so ours can be taken down if we move too and come with us


Do you have a pic? I can't install a cat flap because there are only glass doors 
Leaving the window open wouldn't be very safe (I don't want to tempt thieves).


----------



## Sophiebee

Britt said:


> Do you have a pic? I can't install a cat flap because there are only glass doors
> Leaving the window open wouldn't be very safe (I don't want to tempt thieves).


There are some pics in this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/378220-its-finished.html mine is to a cat flap but mine only go out when i am home as i close it when out for safety, so if you did it to a window perhaps a similar routine could work for you and pooh? Would a 3 sided 'lean to' type of enclosure be possible maybe? That way you could just open a door to let pooh in amd out when you were home? Just trying to think of ideas without a cat flap.


----------



## Uvongo93

LittlePancakeTheExotic said:


> Thanks guys, I did have my suspicions! I think bf is going to tire of trying to get out of just letting me get what I want. I will pay the Katzecure so all he has to do is put it up! Then I can relax again, he goes straight over fence the minute he's left out so it means next to no garden time at moment.


You can buy the items from B&Q for a fraction of the price that Katzecure will charge and it works just as well on the same principle. There are pictures of this set up earlier in the thread.


----------



## Britt

Sophiebee said:


> There are some pics in this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/378220-its-finished.html mine is to a cat flap but mine only go out when i am home as i close it when out for safety, so if you did it to a window perhaps a similar routine could work for you and pooh? Would a 3 sided 'lean to' type of enclosure be possible maybe? That way you could just open a door to let pooh in amd out when you were home? Just trying to think of ideas without a cat flap.


It looks awesome but I have nobody here to build one 
I guess I will let him out and hope that he will come back ....


----------



## pot8os

I had part of my garden enclosed about 4 years ago. It was built by a local builder and I got strong (square) mesh from ebay and the roof is covered in chicken wire to enable snow and leaves to fall through easier. It was the best money I ever spent (about £500.-). The cats love it and I know they are safe.


----------



## Citrineblue

My MIL have just taken down her catproofing which consists of 12 45 degree angle brackets and netting , enough to reach 13 6x6 ft panels, as my FIL has just passed away and any cat sitting will be done at ours. If anyone wants it it is free for picking up. We are in Stratford upon Avon. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## oggers86

Had a look at our house deeds and the fence between us and next door is shared. Can they stop me legally attaching cat proofing to it? I am going to go and explain what I am doing anyway so that they are not worried about their cats getting stuck.


----------



## Halo1

pot8os said:


> I had part of my garden enclosed about 4 years ago. It was built by a local builder and I got strong (square) mesh from ebay and the roof is covered in chicken wire to enable snow and leaves to fall through easier. It was the best money I ever spent (about £500.-). The cats love it and I know they are safe.


That looks lovely, just the kind of thing I'd like for my cats.


----------



## Botje

Some good ideas in this post. Thanks!


----------



## dearcat

Planning to construct cat proofing around fence. Does it keep cats safe in garden? Is it relatively easy to DIY once you have materials, or is it best to ask company to do it? Many thanks


----------



## Uvongo93

dearcat said:


> Planning to construct cat proofing around fence. Does it keep cats safe in garden? Is it relatively easy to DIY once you have materials, or is it best to ask company to do it? Many thanks


I have physical limitations but between the wife and myself we were able to make the garden cat proof to the Nrowegian forest cat that can easily jump 6 foot.
We tried various things including an electric fence, but the most effective was to screw on plastic type roof sheets. These are transparent and do not look unsightly. He cannot get a grip on the plastic sheeting and the fence is 6 foot high so no more escape routes although he does try from time to time.


----------



## dearcat

Thank you for advice. I have two eight month old kittens and need a fence - didn't consider plastic sheeting.Thanks


----------



## MollyMilo

I've recently had Katzecure fencing Installed in my garden mainly surrounded by hedges of different heights. Here are the before and after photos.

Before









During










After


----------



## Charity

Has anyone had this type of cat proofing installed and, if so, how effective is it? Its been suggested to me but it looks pretty lethal.....ouch!


----------



## chillminx

There have been cases where local councils have advised the house owner to take down fencing spikes like those because of the risk of cats (or children) harming themselves.

I don't know how sharp those points are - they look as if they're made of some kind of composite plastic or rubber. If so maybe they are not sharp enough to do harm and would bend if a cat stood on them? I think many cats might be capable of placing their paws in the gaps between the spikes but it might result in them being in an awkward position for jumping off the fence safely, so they might hurt themselves that way.


----------



## Charity

chillminx said:


> There have been cases where local councils have advised the house owner to take down fencing spikes like those because of the risk of cats (or children) harming themselves.
> 
> I don't know how sharp those points are - they look as if they're made of some kind of composite plastic or rubber. If so maybe they are not sharp enough to do harm and would bend if a cat stood on them? I think many cats might be capable of placing their paws in the gaps between the spikes but it might result in them being in an awkward position for jumping off the fence safely, so they might hurt themselves that way.


Yes, that what I thought, I want to deter animals, not injure them, whoever they are.


----------



## oggers86

Are they the cactus spikes? We got some in an effort to stop Elise from escaping up the pergola but rather than being a deterrent they just acted as a foot hold for her. Mind you she is also capable of climbing upside down netting spanning 6ft so she is perhaps unique.. 

They are quite sharp though so I'm not surprised people have been told to take them down.


----------



## idris

Today we will be mostly tackling this (see pictures). Have already bought staves, mesh, screws, raw plugs, cable ties and a cat.  All for £117 that includes the cat (£15). Hopefully I can post pictures of happy cat in catproof garden later, much later probably.


----------



## ameliajane

Good luck - will be very interested to see how you get on.


----------



## vivien

idris said:


> Today we will be mostly tackling this (see pictures). Have already bought staves, mesh, screws, raw plugs, cable ties and a cat.  All for £117 that includes the cat (£15). Hopefully I can post pictures of happy cat in catproof garden later, much later probably.


Can't wait to see a happy cat out playing 
I notice you have a shed I thought this might help you get round that. Our cats couldn't get out as its a plastic shed but we had cats try to get in.

This is one shed 



Here is the other 



Viv xx


----------



## idris

we did it as much as we thought necessary at the moment. He's only 4 months old. we need to come up with a lighter idea than the heavy staves used in the rest of the yard for the light thin metal woodshed. He's not going to jump that at the moment. Mattias my husband is going to make something bespoke in work for it. He's an engineer. We did get finished by 4.30 but the yard is south facing, I could not take pictures until now. If it looks wet, it is, children had a water fight. I hope it's adequate, poor Mattias had a hangover and toothache all day.
If anyone wants to know exactly what products were used I will be happy to supply the info.
This is probs going to be in two post


----------



## idris

A few more. Oops how did that glass.of.wine get in there.


----------



## vivien

It's looking great Idris :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your new furbaby is beautiful too 

Viv xx


----------



## idris

vivien said:


> It's looking great Idris :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: your new furbaby is beautiful too
> 
> Viv xx


Thank you very much , I'm going to copy you and sparkle it up with lights  my husband's like this :rolleyes5:
He made the back gate and now all the neighbours want one. He's gone into hiding, I believe I could get away with sparkling it up whilst he's not watching.


----------



## vivien

idris said:


> Thank you very much , I'm going to copy you and sparkle it up with lights  my husband's like this :rolleyes5:
> He made the back gate and now all the neighbours want one. He's gone into hiding, I believe I could get away with sparkling it up whilst he's not watching.


I also put wind chimes and sun catchers round to brighten up the cat proofing :thumbup1: I have an ulterior motive for the wind chimes. Tiga aka Houdini has got out twice  but luckily he froze so easy to catch. So when the wind chimes go I can check Tiga isn't making a bid for freedom 

Viv xx
Edit the lights look lovely at night. Xx


----------



## idris

Some kind person just pmed me 're how my mesh looks quite tight and could offer a foot hold to a cat. A very good point I think. Thanks 
However it's just light garden mesh not wired and the brackets are 1.5 meters apart. There is quite a lot of play. I feel mischief would be a very determined escapee to hang on with the mesh popping apart under his paws and sagging under his weight. But the point is very well taken should he prove to be Houdini and give it a good go ,stronger mesh will be forthcoming and a bit looser too.

Edit. His access to the garden is very limited. No cat flap (double glazed glass back door) and leaving a window open not an option around this neck of the woods. He's only in the yard when we are and believe me has the most interesting thing in it. All eyes are on him.


----------



## vivien

idris said:


> Some kind person just pmed me 're how my mesh looks quite tight and could offer a foot hold to a cat. A very good point I think. Thanks
> However it's just light garden mesh not wired and the brackets are 1.5 meters apart. There is quite a lot of play. I feel mischief would be a very determined escapee to hang on with the mesh popping apart under his paws and sagging under his weight. But the point is very well taken should he prove to be Houdini and give it a good go ,stronger mesh will be forthcoming and a bit looser too.
> 
> Edit. His access to the garden is very limited. No cat flap (double glazed glass back door) and leaving a window open not an option around this neck of the woods. He's only in the yard when we are and believe me has the most interesting thing in it. All eyes are on him.


I had loose wire before we updated the cat proofing. And I have had less trying to escape since having the rabbit fencing. That is just my experience though. You just have to go with what works for you :thumbup1::thumbup1: :thumbup1:  it looks great though and very practical. 

Viv xx


----------



## Anna2704

Hi. sorry I am new to this forum and have no idea how to start new topic so, sorry for being in a wrong place. I am looking for help and advice. have a 5 year old female cat very friendly to people. I moved in a new area around a year ago. Few days ago m neighbor complained about my cat, she said that my cat is fighting with her female cat and she thinks that my cat is aggressive because she haunt for birds. Yesterday she brought to me a book BACH FLOWER THERAPHY and drops for my cat for aggression . don`t want to go into fight to my neighbor but don`t want to give anything to my cat, because in my opinion cat follows their instincts by haunting. Any advice ?


----------



## vivien

I didn't want to read and run Hun but first welcome to the forum. I don't really know anything about Bach Flower therapy but it is quite normal for there to be some hissing. Growling when new cats meet up I have 4 boys and there has always been some hissing when a new baby comes on the scene but they generally get used to each other as I am sure your girl and the neighbours cat will soon get along. Mine aren't allowed out they are in an enclosed garden but it doesn't stop Yogi growling and hissing and trying to get to any cat passing behind the cat proofing. It is usually a lot of noise and not very often will it go into a full blown fight. She is probably telling your neighbours cat she is the boss now. As for hunting birds all cats will hunt birds even her cat if they get the chance. I wouldn't worry about your neighbour unless she start threatening your cat then I would probably think about either making a run or cat proofing your garden if you felt your neighbour would harm her.

Viv xx


----------



## vivien

If you go onto the cat chat page there is a green marker that says post new thread. Open it up then ask anything you want. Mostly people are in the cat chat bit so you will get lots of help there 

Viv xx


----------



## Anna2704

Thank you.  will try. M concern is that she might give something to my cat


----------



## vivien

Anna2704 said:


> Thank you.  will try. M concern is that she might give something to my cat


Then maybe it may be wise to either make a run for her or cat proof the garden. There is lots of useful information on this sticky. I wish you the best of luck Hun

Viv xx


----------



## sskmick

jenny armour said:


> I know this was on a while back, but if the person who put it on is still around, can you tell me what the frame was made from?


It is powder coated metal. Not sure if I have already replied if so sorry for the double post.


----------



## Charity

Our cat proofing was completed today...yay!  Our garden is on different levels so it's been quite a labour intensive job but well worth it. OH joked if it doesn't work, we are getting rid of the cats!! Oh ye of little faith. I've had to put up all week with our two workmen making jokes at the expense of the mad cat woman! :Yawn We've had new fencing put up on two sides and it's pretty high up in places (a good 10'). No more chatting with my neighbour over the fence alas.  We went for the Secur-a-Cat system and Roz, the lady who runs it, couldn't have been more helpful. I sent her a plan and photos of the garden initially and she sent us detailed information and advice on installation. She even dropped everything on Thursday when I phoned her to ask if she could send more brackets to arrive the next day, sure enough, the brackets duly arrived Friday - that's service for you! My fencing man was a little optimistic thinking he could do it in half a day which is why he had to come yesterday afternoon and today. One of our neighbours' cats, who likes to come and sit in our garden, paid her last visit this morning (hopefully)...she will be disappointed.:Shy Anyway, this weekend, weather permitting, we will all be out in the garden. Topper has never ever been outside so it will be totally new to him. Bunty will rush out thinking she can jump up into the neighbour's garden at the bottom, she's in for a surprise. OH and I will be out there with hearts in our mouths praying there really is *no way* out.  Here are a few pics.









.


----------



## idris

I love it. - gosh you had a lot to cover. No cat is escaping from that. Well done. The first time it's tested you'll have kittens. I did


----------



## Charity

idris said:


> I love it. - gosh you had a lot to cover. No cat is escaping from that. Well done. The first time it's tested you'll have kittens. I did


Yes, there was a lot and it was very fiddly, about 800 clips to put on, I think my guys had completely gone off me by the time they'd finished. I shall definitely be having kittens on day one. :Jawdrop


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic

Posted in Cat Chat as well, but I have some spare Katzecure roller poles (x11) and corner double sided brackets (x2) for a reduced price as I over bought! It is a nice way of cat proofing, as in it looks like  

PM me if interested, will sell for £70 - £90 instead of £180 if anyone is interested. If can collect dead quick and get it out my hair I may go down!


----------



## auspiciousmind

Thought I'd post mine.. Although I'm slightly embarrassed seeing everyone else's - They look amazing!
This is our temporary run in our teeny tiny garden while we do the rest of the house and the garden up. It has a roof to keep it as dry as possible inside and it's up off the ground to stop it from getting too damp. At the moment it's just got a cat tower in and a tunnel and some toys but we plan to put a few more things in there and make more use of the vertical space as all of my cats apart from one seems to enjoy climbing and being up high. It's not as big as some of the others on here but we've found since we've had it the cats have been a lot happier in the house and with each other :Cat


----------



## jill3

Looks Good and safe! That is the main thing. You could grown some cat nip in pots for them. That would keep them amused.


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Just too add to the benefits of cat fencing, we cat proofed the garden when we got fatty being a pedigree. Newton my rescue moggie hated going outside and was incredibly nervy spent a huge amount of time under the sofa. Having had the garden cat proofed for 6 months now, Newton is a different cat, he loves going outside. He prefers to sleep out at night whilst it is hot at the moment. He has become much fussier and even comes to look at people when they visit rather than shooting upstairs to hide and not eating for a day. I think other cats which there are plenty including a unneutered Tom were stressing him out from coming into his territory. Now they do not have access and even if they do they cannot escape so have to wait until I let them out and the only cat who did hasn't done it again. 

I will photo the cat proofing tomorrow.


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher

Wow - to be honest, I have never even thought of cat proofing a garden. Are they designed to keep other out, aswell as ours in??


----------



## Citrineblue

We've never had one in...... Nor any out of our catproofing.


----------



## idris

Not seen any strange ones in the garden, yet! They have tried winding his lordship up be sitting on the wall but that haven't got in and Mischief hasnt got out.


----------



## vivien

@idris i have looked just about everywhere but cannot find plug in lights and it's taken a while to find the coloured lights I like, instead of the usual white or blue. The pics aren't too great but here they are. At Christmas I will look around for some Christmas lights maybe some rope chaser lights.

Viv xx


----------



## idris

vivien said:


> @idris i have looked just about everywhere but cannot find plug in lights and it's taken a while to find the coloured lights I like, instead of the usual white or blue. The pics aren't too great but here they are. At Christmas I will look around for some Christmas lights maybe some rope chaser lights.
> 
> Viv xx
> View attachment 236164
> View attachment 236165
> View attachment 236166


I'm half niggled that I didn't get coloured ones . Yours are pretty


----------



## vivien

idris said:


> I'm half niggled that I didn't get coloured ones . Yours are pretty


After tracking around lots of garden centres I eventually got these from poundstrechers but they only have a couple of boxes of the coloured ones. They do all white, all blue. All pink or all red. and at the bottom shelf they had these so if you go have a look around or ask someone just say your friend has some coloured ones. They were £4.99 for 100 and I have three hundred

Viv xx


----------



## vivien

You could even mix them with your white ones. As I say I am going to see what lights for outdoors they have at Christmas

Viv xx


----------



## idris

I got mine from festive lights on the internet . I'm.thinking of getting some coloured ones the same as mine but they will have to wait as they were not £4.99 lol


----------



## vivien

I will have to look around and see as I don't want to be changing them every year. Off to have a peek thank you 

Viv xx


----------



## Daniel Lambert

Hi,

I'm new to this so apologies if this has been covered before.

I have enclosed most parts of the garden but am struggling with a 40 metre length tat has conifers which about 10ft tall along the entire stretch. I have put some green garden stakes in at 1.5metres in height with plastic mesh in place but the cat has climbed to the top and pushed his way through the hedge on 4 occasions. I think I need to make the fence higher and also have some overhang.

I don't really want the full on big size brackets as my garden is quite narrow (and they are expensive) Is there a cheaper alternative ? For the posts I quite like the plastic green garden stakes and would like them about 2.4 metres maybe - but then how do I get the overhang without the proper bracket ?

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Cookieandme

I am afraid plastic mesh staked to the ground won't be enough of a deterrent, it needs to be around 6' high with an overhang. Garden stakes won't be stable enough.


----------



## OrientalSlave

38 pages of links, comments & photos is an awful lot for someone to wade through... Is it possible to have two threads, one with just one post with the links gathered together and one for discussion / photos?


----------



## Samantha28

Hi I'm new so apologies if this is in the wrong area. I have just recently adopted 2 kittens, I've made the decision to keep them as indoor cats because its safer for them. I'd like to make a cat enclosure for them to enjoy the garden (leash training them is failing) but I don't own the house I'm just renting so would like something not exactly temporary but more like semi-permanent or something that can be put on the grass of our garden and moved around the garden if we need to cut the grass. I have seen other people with nice small enclosures but how big does an enclosure have to be for 2 cats (moggys) ? If i owned my own home I'd make a big run but seems as I don't, something semi-permanent that 2 people could move around if need be would be good, I just have no idea how I can make this possible, free standing is also something I would like as I don't think the landlord would be happy with us attaching anything to the house. Hope that some of you can give me ideas


----------



## Forester

I've been meaning to post these pics for the last 10 days but haven't got around to it. This is the run I've had made for Dylan. Its approximately 12' x 5'4" and constructed from 3x2 timber with 18mm shiplap and 1" 16 guage mesh. I intend to add more shelving but this is the run so far. Special thanks to @sarahecp for her extremely kind gift of the plaque announcing " Dylan's Den ".


----------



## Colette

This is my cat proof garden; we used Felisafe and fitted it ourselves. Not easy - it looked like the holes in the brackets were drilled the wrong way round, although this could be us getting confused. Seems to be doing the job though and is more subtle than we expected  Rather than trying to cat proof around the shed and the tree at the end, and the back wall which is only low, we built "the barricade" across the middle using fence posts and aviary mesh. It also means we can hang bird feeders from the tree without the poor buggers getting eaten!


----------



## bugs78

Hi All,

I`m new to the forums and iv been reading this thread all afternoon and im amazed at some of the staff people have built. I'm looking to cat proof my garden. Not sure weather to go down the run route or the modified fencing route.

The main issue I have is we have quite a large garden its probably a good 30 feet square, we have concrete post fencing down one side and across the back and down the other side we have 15ft high conifers, and I know there are gaps underneath as that's how the neighbours cat gets in our garden.

We currently have an indoor cat who we rescued as she was a stray, after a bad injury she received we decided to keep her as a house cat. We tried the harness thing which she escaped from we now let her out in the garden without a harness but, walk with her she seems happy enough but, both me and my wife are nervous she is just going to bolt if something startles her. She is a proper little adventurer, and I think it will do her good to be able to run around outside (as at the moment she uses our house as Silverstone)


----------



## Daniel Lambert

Hi there,

I have a 40 METRE garden - most of which is conifer lined. I have been experimenting with all sorts of different set ups over the last year in order to keep the cats in.

The recommended with way with hedges is to put a wooden fence frame in and then have an enclosure but this doesn't look to good. I've tried to keep the garden looking ok but also protect the cats at the same time (had previously had two run over)

The current version is as follows (and works well - although I would say nothing is ever 100% proof):

Green plastic coated metal garden stakes (8ft - 240cm) (can get for about £3.50 each from garden centres)
Black plastic Deer netting fencing (2.2metre high - 5cm holes). I bought a 100 metre roll.
Cloche Hoops - Botanico (medium size)
Tent / ground pegs
Cable ties
Metal rabbit wire (50 - 75cm high) (optional)

1. Cut top 10cm off metal posts so they are 'hollow'
2. Space metal posts about 2 metres apart along conifer hedge (tight against it) and insert about 30cm into ground
3. Optional. Roll out rabbit wire fencing and peg into the ground (well in). If you don't and you have rabbits in the area they will eat through the plastic deer fencing
4. The deer fencing goes in between the rabbit wire fencing and the stakes. Both can be fastened together to the posts with cable ties (up to about 50 cm high is all you need.
5.Once in position, I spray rabbit wire fencing with black spray paint as it then looks invisible from a distance
6. Cut cloche hoops in half and insert into top of green garden stakes. This then acts as an overhang. Deer fencing hangs over it. I haven't cable tied this at the top as prefer to have it a little looser.
7. Where the hedge meets and fence, building etc then fasten using either hooks drilled in our if wooden, a staple gun. I will try and upload a picture or two.

DL


----------



## Daniel Lambert

PIctures


----------



## Citruspips

@Daniel Lambert thanks for posting. I've thought about doing something similar as I've got a hedge very like yours. I had thought the aesthetics could be further improved if the hedge was allowed to grow through the wire (not the overhanging section at the top) I thought it may be less appealing to climb with soft foliage hiding the wire. Not tried it yet though!! Has your cat tried to get past it?


----------



## Daniel Lambert

My first version had the poles at only 180cm (about 150cm out the ground) but with no overhang. I thought no problem as the plastic fencing was tight up against the conifers. Was wrong though. One of the cats managed to sort of jump to the top of the fencing and then hang on and push his way through the conifer ! (He is very determined).

I then added a foot of overhang, just by cutting a strip of fencing mesh and cable tying it to the existing structure. This worked but didn't look too nice. There have been no breaches of the current version though. The good thing as well is that the mesh is virtually invisible from a distance. Also, the posts are green and the cloche hoops so nothing really stands out. The combination of the height and the overhang seem to be right. On the other side of the garden I have the metal Protectapuss brackets as there's a wooden fence. They work well on a fence but are expensive and I didn't want the whole garden looking like a prison !

Forgot to add yesterday, I also put a weed membrane down under the conifers and then covered with bark - as once you fence them in it's a pain to undo it all and 'weed' behind it.

DL


----------



## Daniel Lambert

Here's one of the little men we have to stop from escaping !:


----------



## Cookieandme

Looks good Daniel


----------



## vivien

So cute Daniel









Viv xx


----------



## Citruspips

scrummy tummy!!


----------



## Pumlan

Hello! I figured this would be the best place to ask for some help/advice on how we can make our porch cat proof.

It looks like this:







I was either going to attach a net to the balcony above and down to the fence and cover up the holes at the bottom; alternatively use telescopic poles from zooplus which tilt in a bit at the top and attach the net to them as well as the fence.

The tricky bit is: we would like for the door to NOT be inside the net, i.e. we would like to still be able to use it and the other half of the porch with the cats accessing the enclosure through one of the windows. Since we rent the house I don't want to drill holes in the wall to attach the net... does anyone have any ideas of how I can get the net flush against the walls, including flush against the window frame which is further in from the wall? If there is a tiny gap our cats will find it! Also, how do you get the net to fit tightly against the floor so that they can't crawl out underneath the net?

Any help is appeciated!
Thanks


----------



## Daniel Lambert

May need to think about this a bit more but a tricky one !

I think I would attach netting from the balcony above as there seems no obvious place above the window - looks like UPVC frame ? I would double it up at the top and bottom and attach with a staple gun if you are allowed to do that (will only make tiny holes). I would also do this to the floor - looks like decking ? Black mesh with as big a holes as you can get away with would mean you won't lose too much light.

DL


----------



## andrewjacson

This is a great idea. It would also be good if people posted details of who built their runs/cat proofed their garden if they didn't do it themselves.


----------



## andrewjacson

Really this is a great idea. It would also be good if people posted details of who built their runs/cat proofed their garden if they didn't do it themselves


----------



## Paddypaws

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291608034609


----------



## ZoeM

I love all these ideas, havent gone through them all but they look great. 

I have the tiniest of back yards and wouldnt want to cat proof the entire place as I'd feel too closed in. I like the look of the little enclosures, but my door opens outwards, and I'd need to get out. 

I'd also want to give my cats free access via the cat flap in the back door. Has anyone experimented with a large tube that links cat flap to the enclosure. I was thinking a large plastic tube would fit the cat flap and would be flexible enough that I could open the door without breaking the tube link to the enclosure.

Anyone done that or aware of any such large tubey thing around?

Thanks
Z


----------



## andrewjacson

Excellent idea we looked for loads while this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it.Its completely covered roof is well worth the extra cost - as you will find out when you are standing out there in the pouring rain!


----------



## jltaylor

I need to replace my old netting as it breaks too easily. What type would you guys recommend?

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Forester

jltaylor said:


> I need to replace my old netting as it breaks too easily. What type would you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo


The mesh on my run is galvanised , 1" square, 16 gauge. I'm very pleased with it. Dylan's habit of sometimes climbing the mesh ( its apparently more fun than jumping from shelf to shelf! ) has not affected its security at all.


----------



## jltaylor

Thanks for this, I'll have a look 

Have the added problem that my 14 week old kitten has worked out if she tailgates my fat butted Mishka, she can get through the flap into the garden!!!
I have another microchip flap in the garden gate to let the moggies out. Need to devise something to stop her doing the same thing there too!!! This little girl will be the death of me!!!


----------



## andrewjacson

Great idea for a sticky, some of those outdoor areas are inspirational. Thanks For Sharing this.


----------



## Cookieandme

jltaylor said:


> I need to replace my old netting as it breaks too easily. What type would you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo


You can get avery or game netting online


----------



## andrewjacson

Thanks For sharing a wonderful post.I've also been thinking about the possibilty of turning it into pens for foster/feral cats. It's very large so both might be a possibility as long as


----------



## Tilly Mint

I'm a newbie here, so please be gentle with me!

This time last year I didn't have a cat and had no intention of getting one.

It's a long story but Tilly Mint came to me last New Year's Eve and she means the world to me now.

For various reasons I'm considering catproofing my garden. Felisafe are based about 3 miles away from me so they could come and measure up and, provided it's not ridiculously expensive, I would get them to install it.

Has anyone who has this or a similar system had any problems with neighbours not liking it, or considering it an eyesore? Did people tell their neighbours before they had it done?

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## buffie

@Tilly Mint Hi and welcome to the forum.
I have no personal experience of the type of fencing involved with the "Felisafe" system but I think that many have used similar methods to catproof their gardens.
Some have gone down the professional route and others have used a DIY approach.

I doubt whether any neighbours could object to it as it doesn't affect their fencing nor block any light,not sure how many have actually asked neighbours for their opinion though.
Good luck with your venture ,I hope you can find a system to keep your cat/cats safe.
Any questions you have just ask,it is possible that your questions may be missed here though,it might be better to start a new thread on Cat Chat where more members will see it.


----------



## Cookieandme

@Tilly Mint I have a DIY version of the Felisafe, you can hardly see the netting from most angles. In my opinion I suspect my neighbours would prefer the cat proofing as there is no way my cats can go in their gardens. Win, win all round. It doesn't effect their fencing although I did tell one side I was putting it up as my handyman drilled into the concrete fence posts and it was the side they were responsible for. You need to be careful drilling concrete posts as there is a steel rod running down the post.


----------



## chillminx

@Tilly Mint - I am not sure from looking at the photos on line of Felisafe whether the mesh is rigid or quite floppy. I had something similar fitted above the fence in my back garden 20 yrs ago and because the mesh was quite rigid one of my young cats was able to climb up and over it, like a monkey. In the end the only thing that worked to deter him from climbing was to have floppy mesh attached to the top of the fence with it falling forward in a roll.

Personally I would always mention such plans to my neighbours first, as some may regard the mesh as unsightly and object to suddenly being hemmed in by it. Also it is worth noting that for anyone living in a conservation area there may be rules about not having such mesh visible from the road.

If I was having the garden fenced again I would go for Katzecure as it is pretty much foolproof, not visible to neighbours, and IMO less unsightly than being hemmed in by high mesh.

http://www.katzecure.com/


----------



## Paddypaws

You can also do a DIY version of the Katzecure with rolling poles....I remember someone posted their version on this thread somewhere. They used bamboo poles inside plastic drainpipe if I recall.


----------



## Donna H

Hello all, been following this thread for a while and thought I'd better join up !

I have a couple of Bengals that I worried over each time they went outside and keeping them indoors didn't feel right, so I went ahead and ordered a cat run from woodenart, absolutely thrilled with the outcome. I had a run made to enclose my patio windows and they also fitted climbing shelves. The cats love being outside in their run and I don't get stressed anymore about them, plus in Summer I'll be able to open the patio doors fully, at the moment they access the run by a cat flap fitted to the side of the doors. It's similar to some of the runs on their website, great people to deal with.


----------



## Citrineblue

Getting frustrated......we've had the garden cat proofed for two years now but now out of our six cats Luna has become the Houdini cat! I've just pulled her down from the pergola, two days ago off the trellis and a week ago out of the side gate. We keep looking for her areas of escape and closed them off, tonight they are all on lock down until I can sort the pergola escape issue. I think a good trim of her nails,and a renewed set of collars around the top of the pergola posts may resolve it. It's a shame as I've always raved about 'Protectapet', being one of their first clients, maybe they need to do a service every couple of years at a certain cost to maintain protection.


----------



## andrewjacson

If you think a cat can get out, it can! it's also important to make sure there are no gaps larger than 2 inches anywhere including under the fence, both for safety, and for keeping them in. Once your cats are used to the garden and feel safe in their jungle they will forget about escaping. it's useful to be there at first to gently discourage any escape attempt. Some cats can jump onto refrigerators and on top of high cabinets, keep this in mind if your cat is like that.


----------



## Tilly Mint

I've now had Felisafe out to give me a price - £500, including installation. This doesn't include replacing a fencing panel, removing a tree and some foliage, which I would have to arrange and pay for myself. Also, I have a single storey flat roofed extension and don't think it would be protected in any way - and Tilly loves to climb!


----------



## Tilly Mint

Donna H said:


> Hello all, been following this thread for a while and thought I'd better join up !
> 
> I have a couple of Bengals that I worried over each time they went outside and keeping them indoors didn't feel right, so I went ahead and ordered a cat run from woodenart, absolutely thrilled with the outcome. I had a run made to enclose my patio windows and they also fitted climbing shelves. The cats love being outside in their run and I don't get stressed anymore about them, plus in Summer I'll be able to open the patio doors fully, at the moment they access the run by a cat flap fitted to the side of the doors. It's similar to some of the runs on their website, great people to deal with.


Did they have to travel far to you? Did they charge much for travel expenses?


----------



## ProtectaPet

jltaylor said:


> I need to replace my old netting as it breaks too easily. What type would you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jo


I'd go galvanised and welded steel for strength and weather resistance. For aesthetics, go for powder coating.It is widely available in green or black powder coat but make sure it is galvanised underneath the plastic


----------



## Citrineblue

Luna did another escape out the side gate. Just had a chat with the company that installed our bracket and netting system. Our only issue is we were one of their first customers and the system has come on a lot. We can't afford a whole new system as we only managed to pay for the original when my mum passed. I'm hoping sending photos will allow them to make an easy fix. Feeling low as the cats are all on lock down until we can get it fixed. In truth I'm thinking only renewal of a tension wire and clips with some added staples.


----------



## Kaynine

FREE to good home! Taker to dismantle and take away. Presently my cat run but am having a larger one built. It is approximately 6ft high by 3ft wide by 6ft long with a removable apex roof. Built with 2" by 2" framework and mesh...has door at one end with bolts.....the other end is half meshed so it can be butted up to a wall or cat flap. Am in the Stockport area if anyone is interested....will also post in poultry section.


----------



## Parlourpuss

Forester said:


> View attachment 240729
> View attachment 240730
> I've been meaning to post these pics for the last 10 days but haven't got around to it. This is the run I've had made for Dylan. Its approximately 12' x 5'4" and constructed from 3x2 timber with 18mm shiplap and 1" 16 guage mesh. I intend to add more shelving but this is the run so far. Special thanks to @sarahecp for her extremely kind gift of the plaque announcing " Dylan's Den ".


I hope you don't mind me asking which company did you get it from?


----------



## Forester

Parlourpuss said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking which company did you get it from?


Of course I don't mind you asking . It was made by a friend's husband, I'm afraid. It was modelled on this https://www.woodenart.org.uk/ellis-outdoor-catrun-cathouse-catpen-catcage-walkin. with my own adaptations.It now has much more shelving.


----------



## Parlourpuss

Your's is really nice. Thank you for your reply .


----------



## Forester

Parlourpuss said:


> Your's is really nice. Thank you for your reply .


You're more than welcome. You could always try designing your own run and then approach a local shed making firm .


----------



## sam.r94

hi everyone, me and the misses are moving home very soon and are looking to let our cats roam the back garden only as we live next to a busy main road. thinking about ideas to keep them in, would corrugated PVC sheets attached to the fence work? as they wouldnt be able to grip the sheets so should stop them reaching the top of the fence. any suggestions?


----------



## buffie

sam.r94 said:


> hi everyone, me and the misses are moving home very soon and are looking to let our cats roam the back garden only as we live next to a busy main road. thinking about ideas to keep them in, would corrugated PVC sheets attached to the fence work? as they wouldnt be able to grip the sheets so should stop them reaching the top of the fence. any suggestions?


@sam.r94 Hi and welcome to the forum.
I have a run with connecting tunnel for my cat as cat proofing my garden was not going to be easy so I'm probably not the best person to advise you but didn't want you to feel you were being ignored.
This thread often doesnt get much traffic so it may be best to post in the "Cat Chat" section to get a better response.
Regards your question re corrugated PVC it may not be the best solution as unless it was extremely well secured it could become a victim of the wind/weather and would need to be a fair height.Also there is a risk of other cats getting in to your garden but unable to escape.
Depending on your fencing it may be a cheaper and more secure option to go with angled posts with netting attached which if you have some DIY skills wouldn't be too costly.If you go to the beginning of this thread and have a look at post number 7 you will see what I mean.
Good luck and please keep us posted with your progress


----------



## sam.r94

buffie said:


> @sam.r94 Hi and welcome to the forum.
> I have a run with connecting tunnel for my cat as cat proofing my garden was not going to be easy so I'm probably not the best person to advise you but didn't want you to feel you were being ignored.
> This thread often doesnt get much traffic so it may be best to post in the "Cat Chat" section to get a better response.
> Regards your question re corrugated PVC it may not be the best solution as unless it was extremely well secured it could become a victim of the wind/weather and would need to be a fair height.Also there is a risk of other cats getting in to your garden but unable to escape.
> Depending on your fencing it may be a cheaper and more secure option to go with angled posts with netting attached which if you have some DIY skills wouldn't be too costly.If you go to the beginning of this thread and have a look at post number 7 you will see what I mean.
> Good luck and please keep us posted with your progress


hi buffie, thanks for response and advice  the only reason i was thinking about the plastic is because it is cheap and comes in pretty decent size sheets. im not keen myself on the netting as to me personally im not a fan of the overall look, although im sure it is a brilliant solution.


----------



## buffie

sam.r94 said:


> hi buffie, thanks for response and advice  the only reason i was thinking about the plastic is because it is cheap and comes in pretty decent size sheets. im not keen myself on the netting as to me personally im not a fan of the overall look, although im sure it is a brilliant solution.


The plastic may work ,I'm sure others will eventually be along to add their thoughts.
The only other method I can think of,if you have sound fence panels is to try the roller method,have a look at post 663 there are a few DIY options for that.


----------



## Forester

sam.r94 said:


> hi buffie, thanks for response and advice  the only reason i was thinking about the plastic is because it is cheap and comes in pretty decent size sheets. im not keen myself on the netting as to me personally im not a fan of the overall look, although im sure it is a brilliant solution.


I suspect that good quality clear sheeting might not work out to be particularly cheap. I have a small outdoor run, approx. 12' by 5'6" and have had it roofed with the aforementioned sheeting. I went for quality sheeting ( 15 year guarantee )as the lightweight sheets only carried a 1 year guarantee. The materials alone to cover my run were approximately £ 250.00.

I hope that are able to find a cost effective solution to catproofing your garden. I have found that being able to go out safely has improved my cat's quality of life immensely.


----------



## Citrineblue

Wow, just had a renewal of our bracket and netting garden/ pet protection system.

Houdini cat has tested it..... And it's brilliant. 

The poor man was here 10 hours! And has examined every nook, tree, shed etc etc etc.

The brackets are extended and powder coated, with a comprehensive cover of netting. I'm just so pleased I have been able to let them out unsupervised at last again.


----------



## Chewie39

I have made the big decision to cat proof my garden - we now have 6 cats including two kittens and three adult cats who have always been indoor cats, and although we've recently moved to a more rural location and I want all of my cats to have access to the outside, I don't think I can cope with the worry of them roaming completely freely. We are on an unpaved road but there are farms nearby with loose dogs and, with the exception of Harry, none of them are streetwise or used to going out.

I need a company to do the cat proofing for me as my DIY skills aren't up to it unfortunately - my question is if there are any sites that compare the various companies for safety/cost etc? I suspect I'll be going for angled mesh system from a cost perspective - I love the look of the rolling post system but it's too expensive. I've waded through this thread but find myself getting confused which pictures belong to which system and by which company. My garden does have a few features that make it more difficult to cat-proof - a flat roof shed, two aviary like walk in bunny runs and a greenhouse plus a long narrow passageway at the side of the house. We do have new 6ft fences on the back and one side, I think the fence on the other side will need replacing.

Any ideas for a good company who will do me a free quotation?



Citrineblue said:


> Wow, just had a renewal of our bracket and netting garden/ pet protection system.
> 
> Houdini cat has tested it..... And it's brilliant.
> 
> The poor man was here 10 hours! And has examined every nook, tree, shed etc etc etc.
> 
> The brackets are extended and powder coated, with a comprehensive cover of netting. I'm just so pleased I have been able to let them out unsupervised at last again.


Is this ProtectaPet? I like the look of this system and we are in the Midlands so they aren't too far away.


----------



## Gwen9244

Chewie39 said:


> I have made the big decision to cat proof my garden - we now have 6 cats including two kittens and three adult cats who have always been indoor cats, and although we've recently moved to a more rural location and I want all of my cats to have access to the outside, I don't think I can cope with the worry of them roaming completely freely. We are on an unpaved road but there are farms nearby with loose dogs and, with the exception of Harry, none of them are streetwise or used to going out.
> 
> I need a company to do the cat proofing for me as my DIY skills aren't up to it unfortunately - my question is if there are any sites that compare the various companies for safety/cost etc? I suspect I'll be going for angled mesh system from a cost perspective - I love the look of the rolling post system but it's too expensive. I've waded through this thread but find myself getting confused which pictures belong to which system and by which company. My garden does have a few features that make it more difficult to cat-proof - a flat roof shed, two aviary like walk in bunny runs and a greenhouse plus a long narrow passageway at the side of the house. We do have new 6ft fences on the back and one side, I think the fence on the other side will need replacing.
> 
> Any ideas for a good company who will do me a free quotation?
> 
> Is this ProtectaPet? I like the look of this system and we are in the Midlands so they aren't too far away.


We have the ProtectaPet system fitted and I love it! It wasn't cheap but I would say its the best money we have ever spent on the cats. I love the fact that they go outside in the safety of the secure garden.

If you send them a video of your garden with the dimensions they will let you have a price.


----------



## Chewie39

Gwen9244 said:


> We have the ProtectaPet system fitted and I love it! It wasn't cheap but I would say its the best money we have ever spent on the cats. I love the fact that they go outside in the safety of the secure garden.
> 
> If you send them a video of your garden with the dimensions they will let you have a price.


Oooooh that sounds really good - you don't have any piccies of yours do you?


----------



## Gwen9244

Hi there.

Here are a few pictures just after we had had it fitted back in 2014. When they assessed the garden they said that we didn't need it to be attached to the garage roof as the guttering would act as enough of a deterrent to stop ours getting out and other cats getting in.


----------



## Chewie39

Thank you so much - it looks brilliant and like it would work really well with my existing fences. Our greenhouse might be an issue as Kitty can get onto the roof even wearing her harness and extendable lead! I'm going to ask them for a quote - no idea how much something like this should cost so I think I need to get more than one. One issue is that my shed and greenhouse aren't up yet - we moved in October and I haven't been able to face getting them put up the 150 rainy days we've had since then! I also want to move one of the bunny runs which is full height - will they be able to work things out if I send them photographs of everything and explain where it's all going to be, I wonder?


----------



## Gwen9244

Chewie39 said:


> Thank you so much - it looks brilliant and like it would work really well with my existing fences. Our greenhouse might be an issue as Kitty can get onto the roof even wearing her harness and extendable lead! I'm going to ask them for a quote - no idea how much something like this should cost so I think I need to get more than one. One issue is that my shed and greenhouse aren't up yet - we moved in October and I haven't been able to face getting them put up the 150 rainy days we've had since then! I also want to move one of the bunny runs which is full height - will they be able to work things out if I send them photographs of everything and explain where it's all going to be, I wonder?


I took a 360 degree video of the garden and sent it to them. I am sure if you explain where things are going they would be able to give you a quote. Once they had seen the video they also advised what bushes etc we needed to trim back. I really cant recommend them enough.


----------



## Chewie39

Gwen9244 said:


> I took a 360 degree video of the garden and sent it to them. I am sure if you explain where things are going they would be able to give you a quote. Once they had seen the video they also advised what bushes etc we needed to trim back. I really cant recommend them enough.


Thanks again - that's what I'll do then. I have some photos of the greenhouse and shed in our old garden so I can also send those. I don't think anything will need cutting back as there is pretty much nothing in the garden - it's a bare canvas which I love!

I'm going to try and get the bunny run moved in the next few days depending on the weather and my work shifts and organise someone for the shed and greenhouse. I need to get a move on now as the kittens are getting bigger every day - they will be 9 weeks old on Monday and they will be going with Lily for their first injections. The vet says Lily can be spayed when they are 12 weeks old, which will be here before I know it, and I think all of my adult cats will be wanting some outside time (away from the kittens!) as soon as it gets a bit warmer.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Gwen9244

Chewie39 said:


> Thanks again - that's what I'll do then. I have some photos of the greenhouse and shed in our old garden so I can also send those. I don't think anything will need cutting back as there is pretty much nothing in the garden - it's a bare canvas which I love!
> 
> I'm going to try and get the bunny run moved in the next few days depending on the weather and my work shifts and organise someone for the shed and greenhouse. I need to get a move on now as the kittens are getting bigger every day - they will be 9 weeks old on Monday and they will be going with Lily for their first injections. The vet says Lily can be spayed when they are 12 weeks old, which will be here before I know it, and I think all of my adult cats will be wanting some outside time (away from the kittens!) as soon as it gets a bit warmer.
> 
> Thanks again for your help


You are very welcome. Let me know if you would like to see some other pictures as I can take some over the weekend.

Ours absolutely love being out in the garden when the weather is nice and even when its not - they have certainly been out a lot more in the winter than I was expecting.


----------



## Citrineblue

Chewie39 said:


> Oooooh that sounds really good - you don't have any piccies of yours do you?


Do these help? Yes ours is the Protectapet system. The extended brackets provide a great over hang. We had awkward areas such as a pergola, shed, trees etc which were all overcome.

All six cats have been contained.

Our Protectapet guy was truly great, very professional and worked continuously and understood all our issues.

Main fence

Over gate

Round a tree close to fence


----------



## Cookieandme

Just wondering if anyone could give me an indication of the installed cost of the protectapet system. PM if you prefer. My old "DIY" system looks a bit messy.


----------



## Chewie39

Citrineblue said:


> Do these help? Yes ours is the Protectapet system. The extended brackets provide a great over hang. We had awkward areas such as a pergola, shed, trees etc which were all overcome.
> 
> All six cats have been contained.
> 
> Our Protectapet guy was truly great, very professional and worked continuously and understood all our issues.
> 
> Main fence
> 
> Over gate
> 
> Round a tree close to fence


Ah that is also massively helpful, thanks so much - I was looking at our gate yesterday and wondering how they would deal with it and that explains it totally.

I'm getting very excited at the prospect of getting this done, sadly it's been raining here since 11am so I didn't get the bunny run moved and I'm at work for the next two days but keeping my fingers crossed for good weather (or at least no rain) for Tuesday and Wednesday. I'll send in the video then as I want as accurate a quote as possible.


----------



## Chewie39

Cookieandme said:


> Just wondering if anyone could give me an indication of the installed cost of the protectapet system. PM if you prefer. My old "DIY" system looks a bit messy.


I'm also massively keen to know - I know all gardens vary but just a guide price would be good. I wish they could include some gardens they've done with a guide price on their site, I think that might make some people more comfortable about approaching them.


----------



## mooikatje

I am looking into ways to cat proof our garden. I really wanted to go the KatZecure route, but with a long thin garden it has worked out prohibitively expensive. Has anyone come across this method before? http://www.kittyklips.com/basic.htm
Basically you use PVC guttering and slice it down the length to open it up, then fit it along the top of your fence. It says it will stop the cats getting their claws in and getting onto the top. I'd be very interested to hear people's thoughts on this.


----------



## Gwen9244

Chewie39 said:


> I'm also massively keen to know - I know all gardens vary but just a guide price would be good. I wish they could include some gardens they've done with a guide price on their site, I think that might make some people more comfortable about approaching them.


Tried to message you but got an error?


----------



## Chewie39

Gwen9244 said:


> Tried to message you but got an error?


That's odd - I'll have a look and try to message you. Thanks xx


----------



## Kaynine

Managed to dispose of my old run via Preloved. Super new cat run now up and running. Horace, Rocky and Henry love it and can't wait to get out in the mornings. Just waiting for the artificial grass to be delivered.


----------



## Chewie39

That looks wonderful, I'm sure they love it!

I have just sent off my photos and measurements to Protectapet so I'm really excited! Really hope I can afford it, I have found someone (a carpenter) who may be able to do it for me if I have to go down the DIY route but I'd really like them to fit it so I can be sure it really is cat proof.


----------



## Kaynine

Mine was professionally done.....costly......but worth it for the end product. My diy
Skills are not what they used to be!


----------



## mooikatje

Kaynine said:


> View attachment 263545
> View attachment 263546
> Managed to dispose of my old run via Preloved. Super new cat run now up and running. Horace, Rocky and Henry love it and can't wait to get out in the mornings. Just waiting for the artificial grass to be delivered.


Wow!! Lucky boys! That looks wonderful.


----------



## Chewie39

Got my quotes for full installation and just the equipment for DIY installation so I'm just waiting for my friend who is a builder/ carpenter to quote me for installation, he's coming on Tuesday to put up my shed. We have the added complication that the right side fence needs replacing as its falling down, it's my neighbour's fence but I'm going to offer to pay half if we can get it done ASAP. I'm going to try to talk to them today, wish me luck!


----------



## Gwen9244

Chewie39 said:


> Got my quotes for full installation and just the equipment for DIY installation so I'm just waiting for my friend who is a builder/ carpenter to quote me for installation, he's coming on Tuesday to put up my shed. We have the added complication that the right side fence needs replacing as its falling down, it's my neighbour's fence but I'm going to offer to pay half if we can get it done ASAP. I'm going to try to talk to them today, wish me luck!


Best of luck! Did Protectapet give you an idea of when they could fit it if you decide to go down that route?


----------



## Citrineblue

Chewie39 said:


> Got my quotes for full installation and just the equipment for DIY installation so I'm just waiting for my friend who is a builder/ carpenter to quote me for installation, he's coming on Tuesday to put up my shed. We have the added complication that the right side fence needs replacing as its falling down, it's my neighbour's fence but I'm going to offer to pay half if we can get it done ASAP. I'm going to try to talk to them today, wish me luck!


We ended up getting some new panels put in front of our neighbours shared panels. Incuring full costs though.


----------



## Chewie39

Gwen9244 said:


> Best of luck! Did Protectapet give you an idea of when they could fit it if you decide to go down that route?


Not really, they said if I go ahead and book they'll sort out the next available date. I need time to get the shed and greenhouse up anyway. It is currently snowing here which is delaying me painting the good fence panels 



Citrineblue said:


> We ended up getting some new panels put in front of our neighbours shared panels. Incuring full costs though.


Well I know the neighbours are concerned about the fence panel as they have dogs but I'm not sure they will want (or be able to afford) to get it replaced now which is fair enough. There is the option of having a free standing mesh fence in front of the damaged fence, I may go down this route then the neighbours can replace the fence when they are able to.


----------



## Cookieandme

I have to say I am very impressed with Protectapet, I emailed photos on Monday and they are doing me a drawing of the potential set up.


----------



## Chewie39

Cookieandme said:


> I have to say I am very impressed with Protectapet, I emailed photos on Monday and they are doing me a drawing of the potential set up.


Yes they seem a very professional company and have responded to my enquiries exceptionally quickly. I'm wavering between having their professional installation versus saving a bit of money with the DIY version - I really want them to do it!


----------



## Cookieandme

I will be going for them to complete as my current DIY attempt is a bit messy, so although it has been up nearly 4 years it did cost quite a bit in the end. Hopefully and I am sure it will look better.


----------



## Gwen9244

If there isn't a huge difference in the price I would definitely go with Protectapet doing the installation. They spent ages going round the garden (which isn't huge!) checking everything.


----------



## Chewie39

Gwen9244 said:


> If there isn't a huge difference in the price I would definitely go with Protectapet doing the installation. They spent ages going round the garden (which isn't huge!) checking everything.


I'm tempted to go ahead and book but my sensible side is saying wait for the DIY quote from my friend. I just want to get it set up so the cats can get outside, I know they are going to love it.


----------



## Chewie39

Really quite excited now! Fence being replaced on Monday and I'm about to email ProtectaPet right now to book their full installation as soon as they can do it! 

Part of me still wonders if it's actually possible to contain my monsters but I'm bowing to everyones experiences and going for it :Smuggrin


----------



## Citrineblue

Chewie39 said:


> Really quite excited now! Fence being replaced on Monday and I'm about to email ProtectaPet right now to book their full installation as soon as they can do it!
> 
> Part of me still wonders if it's actually possible to contain my monsters but I'm bowing to everyones experiences and going for it :Smuggrin


We've got Houdini Luna! She is well and truly in now......
They will try the system a few times which can be startling then within a couple of days that's it, no more testing! We had two cats out of the six who were especially keen to try......


----------



## Cookieandme

One of the brackets on my current DIY system broke this morning. Edit 4 brackets are broken ;(


----------



## Chewie39

Cookieandme said:


> One of the brackets on my current DIY system broke this morning. Edit 4 brackets are broken ;(
> 
> View attachment 263807


Ooops!
How's it going with your drawing/plans?

I have been given an installation date of 17th and 18th March which is absolutely brilliant! Just trying to get a shift swap for the Friday, really hope I can then I can say yes definitely (though I don't know how I'm going to get greenhouse up by then!)


----------



## Cookieandme

Should have the drawings today. I have some work to do this weekend to try to protect the perimeter, Ike is desperate to go outside 

Still snowning here.


----------



## Chewie39

Whoo hooo - they can do it all on the Thursday so it's all booked. I can't believe Oscar and Kitty will be able to go out in two weeks time, they are going to be over the moon!



Cookieandme said:


> Should have the drawings today. I have some work to do this weekend to try to protect the perimeter, Ike is desperate to go outside
> 
> Still snowning here.


It is here too - it's holding me up getting the fence painted but I suppose it's not essential it's done before the ProtectaPet people get here. Hope you can do something with your fence.


----------



## Cookieandme

Had the drawings just waiting for the quote - hoping I am not going to be shocked

All booked in 5th April, they already had a booking but their client agreed to amend their date.


----------



## Chewie39

Shed up and fence replaced, we are pretty much ready for the installation - just a week to go. I can't believe Oscar and Kitty will be able to go out - I hope they appreciate it :Cat

Is your's all booked, Cookieandme? xx


----------



## Gwen9244

Chewie39 said:


> Shed up and fence replaced, we are pretty much ready for the installation - just a week to go. I can't believe Oscar and Kitty will be able to go out - I hope they appreciate it :Cat
> 
> Is your's all booked, Cookieandme? xx


They will love it!


----------



## rfraser11

Just found this post, and glad I did. We are moving from a flat to a house soon and want to cat-proof our new garden. I can see ill be reading this thread a lot!


----------



## Kya

Oscars mam said:


> Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it
> Here's some construction pics of the one OH made and the finished run also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulated sleeping den hinged from the top so it can be opened in the summer so it's not too hot! It is also double glazed, the insulation is polystyrene between the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has roofing on half of it so if it rains and they don't want to go in the sleeping den they can go under the covered area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby went out and searched for a fallen tree stump to lead up to the sleeping den then covered it with small border panel logs from wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelving he made, some of these are now covered in carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And swinging hammock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs with his handy work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge and tunnel he built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial grass added cos it hurt oscars bad paw jumping up and down on to the concrete I also grew some grass in an old corner litter tray so he had some grass to chew on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now had electric sockets added to it so they can have the water fountain outside and hubby is also going to add lighting to it


This is AMAZING!


----------



## Chewie39

Just to say we have had the ProtectaPet system installed today - it's totally amazing! Ian and Sam, the installers, were lovely and so incredibly helpful and I'm super happy with the finished result. I've been out in the garden with Oscar and Kitty this afternoon and they both had one go each at getting out - and failed miserably! The rest of the time they pottered about and lay in the sunshine - and seemed really happy to be out. Harry's also been in the garden, being shut in the garden didn't seem to bother him at all. I'm looking forward to a lovely summer with windows and doors open and no worries about cat safety.

I'll post pictures if anyone's interested once I've tidied up a bit, we made a mess taking the old shed down. I need to get some cat friendly plants and an outdoor cat tree in once I get paid.

Really impressed with ProtectaPet - if you can afford it, it's money well spent. I'll have to wait a while for my new patio and decking now but it's worth it for my total peace of mind and the cat's happiness :Cat


----------



## mooikatje

Chewie39 said:


> Just to say we have had the ProtectaPet system installed today - it's totally amazing! Ian and Sam, the installers, were lovely and so incredibly helpful and I'm super happy with the finished result. I've been out in the garden with Oscar and Kitty this afternoon and they both had one go each at getting out - and failed miserably! The rest of the time they pottered about and lay in the sunshine - and seemed really happy to be out. Harry's also been in the garden, being shut in the garden didn't seem to bother him at all. I'm looking forward to a lovely summer with windows and doors open and no worries about cat safety.
> 
> I'll post pictures if anyone's interested once I've tidied up a bit, we made a mess taking the old shed down. I need to get some cat friendly plants and an outdoor cat tree in once I get paid.
> 
> Really impressed with ProtectaPet - if you can afford it, it's money well spent. I'll have to wait a while for my new patio and decking now but it's worth it for my total peace of mind and the cat's happiness :Cat


I'd love to see photos! I'm waiting for a quote from them at the moment


----------



## Gwen9244

I thought of you today as I knew you were getting it fitted soon. I am so glad that you are pleased with it. Would love to see some photos.


----------



## Cookieandme

IndigoBird said:


> I'd love to see photos! I'm waiting for a quote from them at the moment


If it's anything like mine, you had better sit down


----------



## Chewie39

Will post pictures tomorrow. One thing I love, which makes no difference at all the security of the fencing but it's really cute, are the cat cut-outs on the brackets.



Cookieandme said:


> If it's anything like mine, you had better sit down


Definitely! Before I had my quote I was still hoping to have new decking as well. That will not get done this year now but I figured we'd all have a better summer if the cats were able to safely go outside. Who needs fancy decking, I've got somewhere to sit already and now the cats can sit with me!


----------



## mooikatje

Cookieandme said:


> If it's anything like mine, you had better sit down


Yeah - I just got it actually! I think I may have to install it myself. I'm sure I can manage it with my Dad's help, but I was very keen to have a professional do it so I have more faith in it.


----------



## Chewie39

IndigoBird said:


> Yeah - I just got it actually! I think I may have to install it myself. I'm sure I can manage it with my Dad's help, but I was very keen to have a professional do it so I have more faith in it.


Whereabouts do you live? If you are anywhere near me (Midlands) you are welcome to come over and look at how ours has been done. The fitters gave us lots of tips about trouble spots as well so we might be able to help you get the fitting right if you are interested and anywhere near us?


----------



## mooikatje

Chewie39 said:


> Whereabouts do you live? If you are anywhere near me (Midlands) you are welcome to come over and look at how ours has been done. The fitters gave us lots of tips about trouble spots as well so we might be able to help you get the fitting right if you are interested and anywhere near us?


I may take you up on that when we get towards the summer if that's ok. I'm in Oxfordshire, but happy to travel. (Well... happy to ask my husband to drive us!) We are actually without a cat at all at the moment. We'd taken the decision to keep her indoors following advice on here after she showed a real tendancy to wander, but she got out one day and the worst happened.  Miss her very very much. We are (hopefully) getting a couple of new kittens in August, and I really want everything cat proofed before their arrival.


----------



## Chewie39

IndigoBird said:


> I may take you up on that when we get towards the summer if that's ok. I'm in Oxfordshire, but happy to travel. (Well... happy to ask my husband to drive us!) We are actually without a cat at all at the moment. We'd taken the decision to keep her indoors following advice on here after she showed a real tendancy to wander, but she got out one day and the worst happened.  Miss her very very much. We are (hopefully) getting a couple of new kittens in August, and I really want everything cat proofed before their arrival.


That's really sad, and something you hear about so often these days. I can see why cat proofing businesses are taking off. Just let me know if you need a look at the system later in the summer, you would be very welcome.


----------



## Gwen9244

IndigoBird said:


> I may take you up on that when we get towards the summer if that's ok. I'm in Oxfordshire, but happy to travel. (Well... happy to ask my husband to drive us!) We are actually without a cat at all at the moment. We'd taken the decision to keep her indoors following advice on here after she showed a real tendancy to wander, but she got out one day and the worst happened.  Miss her very very much. We are (hopefully) getting a couple of new kittens in August, and I really want everything cat proofed before their arrival.


So sorry to hear that you lost your kitty. Before we got out cats our friends' cat lola was run over and we always said that we would keep our cats as house cats. Did loads of research on cat proofing and we were so glad when we found protectapet.


----------



## SpringDance

Hi

I've joined this forum due to this thread!

I'm going to be cat proofing my garden using Securacat <waves at Roz if she's reading> and would appreciate any tips and advice you might have!

We're getting the diy kit and I'm going to be getting someone to fix up the brackets, but I'm going to be doing the rest including the netting.

I have a couple of trees that I hope to keep, they've been trimmed right back to one trunk. They're not close enough to the fence to get the netting round, but not far enough away to be comfortable about. I'm going to be dog vet collars around to stop her climbing, but would appreciate any more advice about how to cat proof the tree! I don't want her climbing up and jumping over...


----------



## Chewie39

SpringDance said:


> Hi
> 
> I've joined this forum due to this thread!
> 
> I'm going to be cat proofing my garden using Securacat <waves at Roz if she's reading> and would appreciate any tips and advice you might have!
> 
> We're getting the diy kit and I'm going to be getting someone to fix up the brackets, but I'm going to be doing the rest including the netting.
> 
> I have a couple of trees that I hope to keep, they've been trimmed right back to one trunk. They're not close enough to the fence to get the netting round, but not far enough away to be comfortable about. I'm going to be dog vet collars around to stop her climbing, but would appreciate any more advice about how to cat proof the tree! I don't want her climbing up and jumping over...


I'm fairly new to this (see above) but can tell you what we were told yesterday. I can't help with tree protection as we don't have any - I'm going to plant two or three dwarf espalier fruit trees directly under the netting which I'm told is fine.

Re the DIY kit, the way ProtectaPet do it is to part attach the brackets, then slot the netting behind, then fully attach and tighten the brackets to the fencing - so, if you are doing the netting but someone else will have already done the brackets you would, I guess, need them to leave the brackets loose?

One of the main things I learned is that you can have tall things i.e. plants, patio furniture etc as long as it's either 6ft away from the netting or directly below it. I've had to move two giant compost bins (and their contents, yuck) today as my lot could have used them as a springboard to get out. They are now right under the netting as I was advised.

Just an idea re your trees - you can buy a device to stop cats climbing trees and catching birds, don't know if they work or not but that might be worth a try?

Good luck, we've been out in the drizzle today, it's so nice not to worry about them.


----------



## mooikatje

Chewie39 said:


> I'm fairly new to this (see above) but can tell you what we were told yesterday. I can't help with tree protection as we don't have any - I'm going to plant two or three dwarf espalier fruit trees directly under the netting which I'm told is fine.
> 
> Re the DIY kit, the way ProtectaPet do it is to part attach the brackets, then slot the netting behind, then fully attach and tighten the brackets to the fencing - so, if you are doing the netting but someone else will have already done the brackets you would, I guess, need them to leave the brackets loose?
> 
> One of the main things I learned is that you can have tall things i.e. plants, patio furniture etc as long as it's either 6ft away from the netting or directly below it. I've had to move two giant compost bins (and their contents, yuck) today as my lot could have used them as a springboard to get out. They are now right under the netting as I was advised.
> 
> Just an idea re your trees - you can buy a device to stop cats climbing trees and catching birds, don't know if they work or not but that might be worth a try?
> 
> Good luck, we've been out in the drizzle today, it's so nice not to worry about them.


My current headache is what to do with the garden table. We have a very narrow garden. The widest part is a decked area close to the house (where we currently have our table), but we have a single story extension. An agile cat could jump onto the table, onto the roof of the extension, and from there over the fence onto the roof of next door's extension... and they are out. I guess we are going to end up with an arrangement that we fold away every time we come in but it means we can't sit outside and eat in the summer while the cats are out (something we do a lot) and I can't work outside which I also do a lot of when the weather is good (because it beats sitting in the office!)


----------



## SpringDance

It's so frustrating, isn't it? 

Roz has been great and given a few ideas - I can try to get something to stop her from climbing the tree in the first place, or I can create a roof of netting (extend it from the overhang to the tree), or I can cut it down!

I was just wondering what other people had done. I keep looking at photos online, but all the photos are of lovely, neat gardens. Mine's more 'lived in'...:Smuggrin


----------



## Chewie39

IndigoBird said:


> My current headache is what to do with the garden table. We have a very narrow garden. The widest part is a decked area close to the house (where we currently have our table), but we have a single story extension. An agile cat could jump onto the table, onto the roof of the extension, and from there over the fence onto the roof of next door's extension... and they are out. I guess we are going to end up with an arrangement that we fold away every time we come in but it means we can't sit outside and eat in the summer while the cats are out (something we do a lot) and I can't work outside which I also do a lot of when the weather is good (because it beats sitting in the office!)


If it's near the house and there are corners they can extend the mesh so it sticks out a bit further - it's hard to explain but my photos should show it. I didn't take any today as it was raining and I couldn't tidy up much but I will post some as soon as I can. I get the feeling they can cat proof pretty much anything!


----------



## Citrineblue

Here is our tree. Too close not to be protected but too far to have the fence netting around. We had put a necklace of netting around but this is much better.


----------



## Citrineblue

Around a tree which is close to a fence.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

So this summer brings my cat proofing project. Our decking is rotten so we are going to rip it all up and build a run for Ern. We looked at cat proofing but we think having a run would be best for our requirements as the neighbours have 3 dogs.
Ideally we want it to attach to the house so that we can open the french doors onto it, we're thinking 12ft wide by 20ft long and at least 6ft high so hoping that will be big enough to keep our two entertained. Can anybody recommend where we can buy panels etc from as some of the websites from earlier in the thread now seem to be redundant. Would wood panels with mesh be up to the job or would people recommend something a little more robust?


----------



## Cookieandme

This is the company I originally researched, but I didn't want to feel I had to sit in a cage . https://www.woodenart.org.uk/bespoke-outdoor-cat-run-cat-enclosure-cat-pen-bespokecatrun-woodenart


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Cookieandme said:


> This is the company I originally researched, but I didn't want to feel I had to sit in a cage . https://www.woodenart.org.uk/bespoke-outdoor-cat-run-cat-enclosure-cat-pen-bespokecatrun-woodenart


I've sent them an email thank you 
I get what you mean about sitting in a cage but think this is the best option for us and as we use our side garden for bbqs etc, I reckon we will be OK


----------



## sparkle9696

I know it has been asked before, but quite a while a go!
I have a ground floor flat with balcony and am looking at keeping my cat indoors -we recently moved and are now in a very traffic-dense area ( previously was an outdoor cat and has been in an RTA before so I'm pretty protective now!).
Are there any creative ideas where I can have my balcony door open and allow cat onto blacony without escaping? I'm wondering if anyone has used the Zooplus netting successfully or had any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Gwen9244

sparkle9696 said:


> I know it has been asked before, but quite a while a go!
> I have a ground floor flat with balcony and am looking at keeping my cat indoors -we recently moved and are now in a very traffic-dense area ( previously was an outdoor cat and has been in an RTA before so I'm pretty protective now!).
> Are there any creative ideas where I can have my balcony door open and allow cat onto blacony without escaping? I'm wondering if anyone has used the Zooplus netting successfully or had any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks


I know that Protectapet can do this or they sell a DIY kit.


----------



## Citrineblue

Gwen9244 said:


> I know that Protectapet can do this or they sell a DIY kit.


http://protectapet.com/shop/cat-products/cat-balconies/

Hope this gives you some ideas. They're very good if you send photos and mention your problem.


----------



## sparkle9696

Citrineblue said:


> http://protectapet.com/shop/cat-products/cat-balconies/
> 
> Hope this gives you some ideas. They're very good if you send photos and mention your problem.


Great - thanks I will check it out!


----------



## I love cats

I would love to cat proof my garden but OH doesn't like the look of it and I have cats that chew everything in sight. I have to make do with an enclosure for now....

Some of these cat runs look amazing!!!!


----------



## Gwen9244

We have the protectapet system and to be honest we don't really see it now. We were worried that it would end up looking like colditz but couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Citrineblue

Yes that's the same as us. We just don't notice it at all now. We do have trellis on top of the fencing so everything blurs with the netting. My partner was worried about the look but no one notices immediately until we point it out.


----------



## Cookieandme

There are too many positives which outway any asthetic issues I may have.







.








These are a couple of the drawings protectapet has supplied of my new system, hopefully all the netting will be at the same height, which it isn't at the moment


----------



## sparkle9696

Do you think those wicker/cane type panels would stop cat escaping a balcony? My neighbour has them & just thinking-- you reckon my cat could jump straight over? Not quite like a fence where they could balance.....
thanks all for advice


----------



## Gwen9244

Not sure if it would be stable enough for a cat to climb over it? Not sure if I would risk it though.


----------



## Cookieandme

sparkle9696 said:


> Do you think those wicker/cane type panels would stop cat escaping a balcony? My neighbour has them & just thinking-- you reckon my cat could jump straight over? Not quite like a fence where they could balance.....
> thanks all for advice


But you will loose the ability to sit on the balcony and look out, also there wouldn't be any point of giving the cat access as he would have nothing to look at.

Have you looked at http://protectapet.com/shop/cat-products/ they do steel enclosure or you could look at the DIY option


----------



## chillminx

sparkle9696 said:


> Do you think those wicker/cane type panels would stop cat escaping a balcony? My neighbour has them & just thinking-- you reckon my cat could jump straight over? Not quite like a fence where they could balance.....
> thanks all for advice


Whatever you use to fence in a balcony would have to go from floor to ceiling, otherwise the cat will find a way to climb over it, believe me!  Mesh is best because it doesn't spoil the view for you and your kitty. It is also the least unsightly option to look at from outside.

I do know of people who have used trellis from floor to ceiling on balconies, but it is unsightly to look at from the street, and if you are living in an apartment block other tenants (or the landlord) may object to it.


----------



## Cookieandme

sparkle9696 said:


> Do you think those wicker/cane type panels would stop cat escaping a balcony? My neighbour has them & just thinking-- you reckon my cat could jump straight over? Not quite like a fence where they could balance.....
> thanks all for advice


Check out Protectapet's FB page they have just posted a job on a balcony, I struggled to even see the netting - looks fabulous


----------



## mooikatje

I'm still dithering about which cat fence solution to go for! (Though we have no cat here at the moment, and none expected before August - I just want to be ready!)

I am thinking about using a hybrid approach. Our garden is triangle shaped, going to a point at the bottom. One side of our garden is very visible from the house, and I am considering Katzecure there, or possibly importing the Oscillot Cat Containment system from the Netherlands. (I travel over there a lot and may be able to sort out transporting it myself).

The other side we can't see at all because we have an outbuilding (office) in the way. The office is 2.5m tall and made of metal, with a flat roof that juts out from the wall. It would not be possible for a cat to jump straight onto it (I had that verified by the protectapuss chap!) I am considering a fence top mesh system for the fence down this side. 

So my question is, can anyone tell me if there is much significant difference between Protectapuss and Felisafe. (I will be DIYing it).


----------



## SpringDance

Hi

I bought securacat cat fencing (and am in the middle of putting it up at the moment!)

To give a comparison, FITTED (I live a long way from both companies), Katzecure was£3500 and Secracat was £2000

UNFITTED, I paid £500 form Securacat, but I have a big and awkward shaped garden. I think their prices start at about £180 for a small garden.

That are great to speak to and have given lots of help! The system has been much easier to install that I thought. Just make sure you have a drill with a screwdriver attachment for all the screws.

As far as Protectapus and Felisafe goes, I didn't like the brackets anywhere nearly as much as the Securacat ones (I think Felisafe copied the Secracat system and Securacat is the original). Protectapus said my garden would not be possible to cat proof - which has been proven wrong, although I've had to cut back some trees more drastically than I would have liked.

I hope this doesn't sound like an advert - it's just I spent ages researching and have been really happy with my decision.

Ps - I heard some worrying (yet unverified) stories about cats getting their paws trapped in the Katzecure rollers, so that put me off. But to stress, the is just what I've read on the Internet.


----------



## mooikatje

SpringDance said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought securacat cat fencing (and am in the middle of putting it up at the moment!)
> 
> To give a comparison, FITTED (I live a long way from both companies), Katzecure was£3500 and Secracat was £2000
> 
> UNFITTED, I paid £500 form Securacat, but I have a big and awkward shaped garden. I think their prices start at about £180 for a small garden.
> 
> That are great to speak to and have given lots of help! The system has been much easier to install that I thought. Just make sure you have a drill with a screwdriver attachment for all the screws.
> 
> As far as Protectapus and Felisafe goes, I didn't like the brackets anywhere nearly as much as the Securacat ones (I think Felisafe copied the Secracat system and Securacat is the original). Protectapus said my garden would not be possible to cat proof - which has been proven wrong, although I've had to cut back some trees more drastically than I would have liked.
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound like an advert - it's just I spent ages researching and have been really happy with my decision.
> 
> Ps - I heard some worrying (yet unverified) stories about cats getting their paws trapped in the Katzecure rollers, so that put me off. But to stress, the is just what I've read on the Internet.


Thanks - I don't know how but I'd not noticed Securacat! Looks good! Glad to hear it is ok to fit. I'd love to see photos when you are done if you feel like sharing


----------



## SpringDance

.


----------



## SpringDance

.


----------



## Charity

We tried using these on our tree but it didn't work as we had a lot of branches which were lower than yours. I would love to say your cat won't be able to jump above them and I hope not but I've seen what one of mine can do when she was determined which I thought was impossible. I see you have trees behind as well, are you doing those the same?


----------



## SpringDance

.


----------



## SpringDance

.


----------



## Glastoun

We have a fence with vertical planks (i.e. nothing horizontal for a cat to get a hold of) that is around 6ft tall (it has a curved top so the height varies slightly).

The angled netting type of cat-proofing wouldn't really work for us, nor would we really want it as our garden isn't the biggest.

So a) I presume a mid-sized 4kg cat would be able to get over our fence if it wanted to; and b) are there any plant-based lifeforms that we can put on top of the fence to discourage a cat from trying, e.g. holly or something leafy and sticky? One side of our garden is hedge and cat shows no interest in trying to get out that way.


----------



## SpringDance

You could try the DIY katzecure (or katzecure itself), although not my preferred choice, many people love it and it does look more aesthetically pleasing than the netting (although ours is surprisingly difficult to see).

I can't find the link at the moment, but I think someone has done it on this thread.


----------



## SpringDance

Here:

http://www.kittyklips.com/secret.htm


----------



## BestForCats

Felisafe offer a great fencing solution and installation option:http://bestforcats.co.uk/cats-news/felisafe-cat-fencing/


----------



## Cookieandme

I had protectapet here today, I have to say they have done a fabulous job.



























I also had a couple of KittyKlimbers delivered the 4' one is built and the 5' one still to do.


----------



## BestForCats

Cookieandme said:


> I had protectapet here today, I have to say they have done a fabulous job.
> 
> View attachment 270197
> View attachment 270198
> View attachment 270199
> View attachment 270200
> 
> 
> I also had a couple of KittyKlimbers delivered the 4' one is built and the 5' one still to do.


@Cookieandme That looks fantastic!


----------



## HollynSmudge

I've just received a photo of my new flat's balcony and it's twice as big as I thought it would be, so I should be able to get a small cat run on it =D. Here is what I have to work with, what do you guys think? (I believe whatever is under the cover will be gone when I am there).


----------



## Gwen9244

Protectapet do some great cat proofing for balconies.


----------



## Lilylass

Gwen9244 said:


> Protectapet do some great cat proofing for balconies.


I'm not sure they work outside the UK @Gwen9244 



HollynSmudge said:


> I've just received a photo of my new flat's balcony and it's twice as big as I thought it would be, so I should be able to get a small cat run on it =D. Here is what I have to work with, what do you guys think? (I believe whatever is under the cover will be gone when I am there).


That looks really promising @HollynSmudge  what's it like at the entrance to the flat - is there something high up that something could be attached to - or are you thinking more a stand alone run?


----------



## vichy

You all have garden? lucky! Most here we have flats. Houses with garden are prohibitive. At least I have a large terrace (for sizes we usually have here). The terrace is all for cats.

Maybe you were interested in this facebook group. It is in Spanish, but they put many photographs that can give you good ideas.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/enriquecimientoambientalparagatos/?fref=ts


----------



## Citruspips

Here is another FB group that's full of ideas

https://m.facebook.com/groups/399815446715621?tsid=0.7514415276236832&source=typeahead


----------



## ProtectaPet

Lilylass said:


> I'm not sure they work outside the UK @Gwen9244
> 
> That looks really promising @HollynSmudge  what's it like at the entrance to the flat - is there something high up that something could be attached to - or are you thinking more a stand alone run?


View our cat balcony enclosures here  We offer installation service across mainland UK. We have German and Benelux distributors. We also dispatch DIY kits internationally. Thanks for your interest guys. Don't hesitate to get in touch if you'd like to know more...


----------



## ProtectaPet

Cookieandme said:


> Check out Protectapet's FB page they have just posted a job on a balcony, I struggled to even see the netting - looks fabulous


Ideas for Cat balconies here


----------



## ProtectaPet

mooikatje said:


> I'm still dithering about which cat fence solution to go for! (Though we have no cat here at the moment, and none expected before August - I just want to be ready!)
> 
> I am thinking about using a hybrid approach. Our garden is triangle shaped, going to a point at the bottom. One side of our garden is very visible from the house, and I am considering Katzecure there, or possibly importing the Oscillot Cat Containment system from the Netherlands. (I travel over there a lot and may be able to sort out transporting it myself).
> 
> The other side we can't see at all because we have an outbuilding (office) in the way. The office is 2.5m tall and made of metal, with a flat roof that juts out from the wall. It would not be possible for a cat to jump straight onto it (I had that verified by the protectapuss chap!) I am considering a fence top mesh system for the fence down this side.
> 
> So my question is, can anyone tell me if there is much significant difference between Protectapuss and Felisafe. (I will be DIYing it).


Horses for courses... If you'd like to see our system in the flesh, get in touch and I'll see if there is an installation nearby


----------



## SpringDance

^ I don't know about those as I didn't use them (you'll have to speak to someone who did).

But if you are looking at DIY, then I found Securacat really easy to install. I bought the kit and installed it myself and I'm not a DIYer!


----------



## B&Rsmum

I am planning on cat proofing the garden but we have a curved wall. Does anyone have similar and been able to use the fencing systems? I have contacted two of the fencing companies but thought I would see if anyone on here had already solved the problem.


----------



## ProtectaPet

Curved fences and walls are no problem at all


----------



## Citruspips

@ProtectaPet I'm wondering what your views are about disguising the forward leaning part of the fence e.g. with soft light weight climbers e.g. clematis, glory vine etc?


----------



## ProtectaPet

Citruspips said:


> @ProtectaPet I'm wondering what your views are about disguising the forward leaning part of the fence e.g. with soft light weight climbers e.g. clematis, glory vine etc?


We don't recommend letting anything grow on the fence as it could allow the cats to climb up. This being said, it is very difficult for cats to get purchase on lightweight climbers such as clematis - as long as you trim it regularly - and many of our customers grow plants along their barriers. Would you like me to arrange for you to view a completed installation in your local area?


----------



## jill3

Hubby is building a small enclosure. Although we have a cat proof garden Ollie still manages to get over so this is for when I have to nip out and the weather is nice he can go in here. We want to get some nice quality fake grass. Can anyone recommend any where?


----------



## GingerNinja

jill3 said:


> Hubby is building a small enclosure. Although we have a cat proof garden Ollie still manages to get over so this is for when I have to nip out and the weather is nice he can go in here. We want to get some nice quality fake grass. Can anyone recommend any where?


Wow that looks fab Jill 

I got my grass from eBay and got a sample first, I suggest you get one with brown flecks in as it appears more natural  pic shows a possible stray that we are trying to reunite with owner!


----------



## Cookieandme

@jill3 wow that is fabulous.

I am struggling to get Cookie in some days and on 2 or 3 days I have had to leave her out all day, but I had to leave the back garage door open. I am trying to find a decent sized house for her, but anythung designed for cats adds about £300 to the price. So I am off to Bradford shed company this morning to see a dog kennel I have seen on eBay.

My artificial grass doesn't have brown flecks in and looks fab. Mine was fitted by a company called Lazylawn, but would probably be cheaper from an ebay seller.


----------



## Citruspips

ProtectaPet said:


> We don't recommend letting anything grow on the fence as it could allow the cats to climb up. This being said, it is very difficult for cats to get purchase on lightweight climbers such as clematis - as long as you trim it regularly - and many of our customers grow plants along their barriers. Would you like me to arrange for you to view a completed installation in your local area?





jill3 said:


> Hubby is building a small enclosure. Although we have a cat proof garden Ollie still manages to get over so this is for when I have to nip out and the weather is nice he can go in here. We want to get some nice quality fake grass. Can anyone recommend any where?


Your run looks fab is there any chance to f a photo from the outside looking back at it. I really fancy putting one on the side of the house for the same reason as you so that I can have peace of mind if I'm not around.
Proofing the garden will be a nightmare as it's quite large and a funny shape with all sorts of different boundaries So anything I do would only really be practical if I was outside to keep an eye on them.

Thanks for the reply the problem is whenever I see pictures of installations there in standard shaped, manageable sized gardens. My garden is quite big, with a mixture of boundaries so I'm still figuring out what the best solution would be. I will probably need to tackle it in stages otherwise I'd need to win the lottery 

I open my garden occasionally and how it looks is important but then so are the cats so I'm still at the drawing board.


----------



## jill3

Citruspips said:


> Your run looks fab is there any chance to f a photo from the outside looking back at it. I really fancy putting one on the side of the house for the same reason as you so that I can have peace of mind if I'm not around.
> Proofing the garden will be a nightmare as it's quite large and a funny shape with all sorts of different boundaries So anything I do would only really be practical if I was outside to keep an eye on them.
> 
> Thanks for the reply the problem is whenever I see pictures of installations there in standard shaped, manageable sized gardens. My garden is quite big, with a mixture of boundaries so I'm still figuring out what the best solution would be. I will probably need to tackle it in stages otherwise I'd need to win the lottery
> 
> I open my garden occasionally and how it looks is important but then so are the cats so I'm still at the drawing board.


H
Here's a few pictures from the outside. As you can see we have a side garden and a back garden. So we planned the enclosure so they could see both sides. Each garden is gated off too. We now need some fake grass and some toys and cat friendly plants


----------



## Citruspips

Thank you for posting those pics @jill3 its a very attractive run I like the roof shape. I've saved them on my Pinterest for reference. X


----------



## Charity

That's a very impressive run @jill3, lucky cats.


----------



## jessicaclark

One of the most beautiful runs I've seen in a while @jill3 :Happy
I wish I had at home and so much space


----------



## jill3

jessicaclark said:


> One of the most beautiful runs I've seen in a while @jill3 :Happy
> I wish I had at home and so much space


Thank you Jessica. I will tell Hubby.
We have not finished yet. We need to get some artificial grass and some plants x


----------



## SpringDance

Can I ask why you're getting artificial grass? Is it just so you don't need to cut? It's just I would have thought real grass nicer for the cats.

^ that's a genuine question, not trying to be arsey... No matter how I write it, it sounds that way, though!


----------



## buffie

@SpringDance I know you have directed your question to Jill but I too have artificial grass ,infact so do a lot of folks with cat runs.
In my case it isn't so much because I don't want to cut it,but more because it would be damn difficult.
A lawnmower wouldn't cut close to the edge so would need to be strimmed or hand cut,all cat trees/scratch posts and ground based vantage points would need to be removed everytime and there is also the dampness on the wood panels in really wet weather.
Artificial grass .laid properly, will dry out quickly where as natural grass and soil could stay wet for a long time,which could cause the wood to rot .
Meeko seems pretty happy with his "grass" it is soft,warm and comfortable to sleep on which is all he is interested in


----------



## Forester

I also have artificial grass in my cat's run, for the same reasons as buffie.
In addition:- 
The artificial grass never becomes muddy, no matter how much rain or wear it receives.
It always looks good .
It is easy to sweep when cat litter gets tracked .
It can be hosed down when vomited on ( my cat is a chronic vomiter ).

Putting artificial grass down is one of the best decisions I made regarding my boy's run. This afternoon I lay out on the " grass" playing with him which I certainly would not have done on " real" grass.

HTH


----------



## SpringDance

Thank you! I was just curious - obvious reasons, really. I've just heard so many people saying the same that I wondered what I was missing!


----------



## jill3

SpringDance said:


> Can I ask why you're getting artificial grass? Is it just so you don't need to cut? It's just I would have thought real grass nicer for the cats.
> 
> ^ that's a genuine question, not trying to be arsey... No matter how I write it, it sounds that way, though!


We are getting artificial grass for the reasons given by what the other members have said. We are also going to line their sleep boxes with it too


----------



## Cookieandme

My lawns are totally artificial, cats love it doesn't get muddy they can be out on it in all weathers


----------



## Citrineblue

Citruspips said:


> @ProtectaPet I'm wondering what your views are about disguising the forward leaning part of the fence e.g. with soft light weight climbers e.g. clematis, glory vine etc?


We have Protectapet and I wouldn't recommend climbers however if you want something softer on the eye placing trellis above and behind the system really confuses the eye and eyeline so very little is obvious. So on top of our 6x6 panels we have a 1 X 6 trellis ( vertical/ horizontal trellis) the brackets are held onto the main panel post sections so the trellis hides the 45 degree rise. We absolutely love , love ,love the system for our six, they are out all the time.


----------



## SpringDance

Yes, as soon as something is behind the netting, you really can't see it. It's invisible on the sides of the garden where neighbours have trees/ bushes on their side. Trellis is a great idea


----------



## Citruspips

@Citrineblue & @SpringDance I'd not thought of it that way but I can see what you mean. Another quick question how did your cats react to the barrier? Did they try to find a way out and if so do they give up trying?


----------



## SpringDance

Mine 'tested' it, but she had hardly been out when we installed it - not like a cat who has been used to exploring for years. It was more a confusion of not being able to get out rather than desperation to get out.

I think the trying out lasted a week or so (it was fully tested). Now she only goes up to have a nose over the fence. It's only if she sees a bird that she really tries to get out, but I'm happy that the bird is safe.

Other cats don't come it, so her territory I hers, which I like as well. The cat who attacked her would have attacked again (he's attacked most cats on the street), so I feel happy that she is safe, although I never leave her out when we go out.


----------



## Citrineblue

Yes mine tested it for around two days then never again....... So my eldest did come a cropper a couple of times but not again. When we got a loose bit appearing my girl did try it out again but we SOON stopped that.


----------



## SillyTilly82

Hi, this is probably a daft question, but I want to attempt to make a cat run for my kitties, however I'm not sure what type/size of wood to use and where the cheapest to get it from is? It's just going to be something like in the pic. Thanks


----------



## jenny armour

buffie said:


> @SpringDance I know you have directed your question to Jill but I too have artificial grass ,infact so do a lot of folks with cat runs.
> In my case it isn't so much because I don't want to cut it,but more because it would be damn difficult.
> A lawnmower wouldn't cut close to the edge so would need to be strimmed or hand cut,all cat trees/scratch posts and ground based vantage points would need to be removed everytime and there is also the dampness on the wood panels in really wet weather.
> Artificial grass .laid properly, will dry out quickly where as natural grass and soil could stay wet for a long time,which could cause the wood to rot .
> Meeko seems pretty happy with his "grass" it is soft,warm and comfortable to sleep on which is all he is interested in


I have tried ordinary turf I my pen and all the cats did was pee on it, so much to the extent that I had to pave over it as it was in an awful state


----------



## jenny armour

I currently have a large pen. I have had it now since 2008 and it is 48 feet long by 8 feet and in places it narrows to 4 feet. I am thinking of maybe putting up a low maintenance pen as my current pen is now starting to rot. although I have had it treated every year, I have a lot of trouble finding someone to treat it for me. I have tried myself but it is six feet tall and because of the width was unable to treat the roof successfully as I couldn't reach it properly. can anyone suggest any other material that can be used which doesn't have to be treated. I have also thought of having the garden enclosed but with leylandii trees on all borders and the garden is about 80 feet long by 35 feet


----------



## SpringDance

I think through hedge is fine


----------



## jenny armour

thank you for that springdance did it cost a lot of money and was it erected for you by a company?


----------



## SpringDance

Sorry - a paragraph is missing from my post. I think it disappeared when I added the photo. The photo isn't of my grade, but an example of how it can work in a garden with existing hedging

I have the Securacat fencing, which is added to the top of an existing fence. I did it DIY and it 'only' cost a few hundred. I think the ones that are free standing are a good option in front of hedges - put right up to them, then the leaves grow through.


----------



## GingerNinja

jenny armour said:


> can anyone suggest any other material that can be used which doesn't have to be treated.


You can get recycled plastic "timber" that can be drilled/screwed just like real wood 

https://www.filcris.co.uk/product/square-post-brown-90mm-x-90mm-x-2m-rb090200


----------



## AFKMatrix

So I haven't read through every post on here but I am looking to get some kind of cat fencing once I have had my garden landscaped. So I have looked at the netting ontop of fencing and the rolling wooden bars on fencing options. A collegue from work has mentioned this Freedom Fencing from Petsafe:

http://www.freedom-fence.co.uk/

It looks intriguing and hopefully a cheaper option to the netting and wooden pole options. But i am wondering if any of you have got this freedom fencing and does it really work with cats? I am a little dubious of this system as well because it needs the pet to wear collars and my boys have never worn collars so can see this might be a problem! I look forward to your comments on this fencing system.


----------



## Cookieandme

Not for me - indoor version

"Although you may be very happy for your pets to share your home, that doesn't necessarily mean that you want them in every room of your house such as a baby's bedroom, the room with the best furniture, or maybe upstairs."


----------



## AFKMatrix

Cookieandme said:


> Not for me - indoor version
> 
> "Although you may be very happy for your pets to share your home, that doesn't necessarily mean that you want them in every room of your house such as a baby's bedroom, the room with the best furniture, or maybe upstairs."


Sorry Cookie I must be getting stupid in my old age lol. Not sure what you exactly mean by your comment. What is it that you don't like about the system? I think it might work with my 2 as I have a can of compressed air that I have used to keep them off things or stop them doing something they shouldn't and I now don't even have to use the can, just pick it up and they stop doing whatever they were doing. And it sounds like this system gives off a noise or something similar to the compressed air can.


----------



## Cookieandme

My cats are family there are no - no go areas in my home


----------



## AFKMatrix

Oh ok, i want to use this outside though as i would love to be able to let my boys outside without the harness and lead. Think they'll love it but the net and rolling logs options are very expensive so was hoping this was cheaper.


----------



## Jiskefet

I do not like systems that involve collars, as the cats can get trapped on a branch and strangle themselves.
My cats used to wear collars, and I always had the break-away ones and tried to make them so that they would not be unsafe. But Toscca still managed to get herself badly injured by a collar and from that moment onward, none of my cats have ever been given a collar again.


----------



## SpringDance

I was put off them by reading this scenario:

The cat is so very prey driven that they could see a bird or something beyond the perimeter of the fence. In that moment of stalk- attack- chase, they can ignore the electric shock as the prey drive takes over. Once outside the perimeter, they are then stuck on the outside as they will not cross over that pain barrier with no prey to chase and make them forget everything.

I also didn't want to use anything that inflicts pain.

I personally like the netting solution.- not maybe as invisible, but works.


----------



## ButtercupSyrup

Hi again all, long time no posts on here, but have a few months ago lost one of my gorgeous cats to an accident on the road outside and am starting to think about adopting again. This time however, I'm going to be looking to cat proof the garden and have looked through lots of this thread for some great pictures and tips. However I havent been able to find answers to 3 key questions/theories I've got, so if anyone has any thoughts on these I'd be so so grateful.

Firstly, the prickle strips which I had read somewhere were not harmful to cats, only a deterrent - is this actually proven anywhere? I've trawled the internet as well as the forum for this to be stated as fact (other than by the vendors), and having seen one in the flesh I am dubious to say the least! Although I can see that these would certainly do the job I would never install anything that would harm them.

Secondly - and totally coincedentally - my neighbour at the back has put willow screening against our 6ft fence which extends probably a foot above that. Looking at this arrangement, I feel if I replicated to the other sides, then this would actually be effective - it seems as though a cat could not get a firm anchor against this - or am i underestimating them?! The foot above the fence would be insecure for them , and then even if scaled, there'd be nowhere to balance on top to leap to and from?

My final idea is that by fixing hanging brackets to the fence posts at high level and then fitting mesh across the top - back to the fence and then a slight overhang at the inside edge - this would also work? My theory on this one being, if the cat scales the fence it would not be able to negotiate the barrier over its head. Can a cat leap directly over such an obstacle from the ground? It would be a 6ft leap in height plus at the top of the leap as approximate 8 inch leap horizontally to the stablility of the top of the fence...?

I would be grateful for any thoughts on the above as the commercially sold options are way out of my financial reach unfortunately.


----------



## SpringDance

1 I think most cats will find a way - I've seen them treading carefully through worse

2 it might work for a while, but eventually or after a storm, a weak point will arrise and you have an escape route.

3 the brackets ought to be at a 45* angle. Place the bracket on the post at a high point (we made sure the posts were strong enough). The overhang needs to be 1-2 feet. If the overhang is too small, you cat might not be able to get out, but others will be able to get it. It's the netting and distance on the netting that prevents incomers. It's the overhang that prevents escapees. 

I wouldn't have anything drop down from the end of the bracket - it allows something to jump up and get hold of.

I think deer netting or the like is best as it's light and hard for animals to walk on. I wouldn't have anything heavy.

I would be tempted to speak to Securacat about buying some brackets. See what the minimum is you can beget away with source some netting. They won't guarantee it if you don't follow their instructions, but at least y know the brackets are up to the job.


----------



## ButtercupSyrup

Thanks for your thoughts SpringDance, really helpful to get the feedback. I've looked at Securacat and it does look good ... I might have another think about contacting them as they are made-for-purpose, and dont actually look too expensive. Thanks again


----------



## SpringDance

We used them. The brackets are the most expensive bit, but are excellent. Is your garden square or awkward?


----------



## ButtercupSyrup

Its square so I'm confident in the diy side of things, I do have a few trees though close to the fence which are going to need some thought!

Just revisiting their website, how do the brackets fix to the fence posts? They look quite slim and I can only see one photo where they are fixed to concrete posts (which mine are - the old reinforced pebble rock hard ones) I couldnt drill into the posts, but they look too slim for any "no-nails" to get any grip/purchase..


----------



## Cat pole systems

As a trained and approved installer of katzecure components i now have gone independent with my own company cat pole systems 
please take a look. thanks to all and your cherished companions


----------



## DustBunny

Paddypaws said:


> My garden already had pretty good fencing round so I opted for a home made version of cat proofing.
> We used Heavy Duty Restraint Straps 1200 x 150mm Pack of 10 | Screwfix.com these for brackets, pretty sturdy but also easily bent into shape without needing any special equipment.
> Netting was something like this
> Plastic Deer Fencing Net | Deer Fence | Deer Control Barrier | 1.8m and was secured to the brackets with cable ties ( 100 ). A staple gun was used liberally to further secure the net to the wooden fence.
> I have gravel boards or mini walls all round the bottom of the fencing, but that might need extra securing if cats are diggers.
> For around 35 linear metres it cost me around £450 including labour ( 2 days )


I really like your idea of using the original fencing the way you did. It looks good and doesn't give the impression of being a "cage". I'm no fan of cage-like constructions that remind me of zoos, but your idea is really nice. I think you'll be an inspiration for others.


----------



## Cookieandme

I had to install another option as the snow in March devistated my brackets.


----------



## DustBunny

Cat pole systems said:


> As a trained and approved installer of katzecure components i now have gone independent with my own company cat pole systems
> please take a look. thanks to all and your cherished companions


Thanks for the info, I'll certainly take a look.


----------



## Stewiesmom

Hi all, im new to the site so be gentle! 
I live in southampton, so inner city terraced houses and busy streets. 
I rescued a tiny ball of fluff that was due to be put down as he was having seizures. 
I still have him, and he is a complete character 2 years on. 
He was diagnosed with epillespy and i was advised by the vet to keep him strictly inside. His seizures have all but stopped since i put him on a raw diet a year ago, which is a massive blessing although he still gets the occasional one. 

Keeping him strictly house bound didnt go to plan as he can open doors and my flatmate has a habit of not locking them behind him. Im also a bit softie and like the idea of him being outside, albeit safe outside.
So i looked into installing a cat fence. I saw the wooden rollers and loved the "non alcatraz" look, but instead i trialled a low tech low cost version with some restraint straps attached to the fence, and made my own style for a fraction of the cost with some 5mm wire that was threaded through sections of garden hose and then through sections of gutter downpipe, passed through the restraint strap holes at each interval. I had 2 rows and they were angled at 45 degrees. 
This worked quite well until he got bigger, and then he could leap over the whole thing easily if standing on our garden chairs etc. I could of added extra rows, but as there are high and low spots in the garden, and the added "furniture ladders" i scrapped the system and this week finished the installation of a simple 15mm chicken wire mesh, stapled to the top of the fence and draped over the remaining restraint straps before fastening with cable ties. So far so good and its been working very well as he has been out there non stop testing for an escape route.

I feel safer knowing if this works i will eventually install a flap for him to go in and out of the house, but now i have this massive pang of guilt about if im doing the right thing. 
In the time its taken for me to get around to removing the old system and installing the new (i work full time and have a chronic illness so its been almost a year), he has found his street legs and also gotten himself a best friend, ie the girl cat from 3 doors up. He dotes on her and follows her everywhere, and its thoroughly lovely to see them playing together and to see him enjoying his life. By creating kitty jail i have stopped him seeing and playing with his best friend. 

But i have also stopped the local bully cats (a gang of 6 ive seen take it in turns to pick on him) coming in the garden and upsetting him at night when he isnt allowed out. 
I know she is chipped, so am i crazy as to now be thinking of getting a chip flap to allow her access in and out of the garden for play dateswhilst keeping him safe and secure? 
I dont like the idea of breaking up what is a lovely friendship. 
Should i scrap the whole lot knowing his seizures are better?! 

Thanks


----------



## DustBunny

Stewiesmom said:


> Hi all, im new to the site so be gentle!
> I live in southampton, so inner city terraced houses and busy streets.
> I rescued a tiny ball of fluff that was due to be put down as he was having seizures.
> I still have him, and he is a complete character 2 years on.
> He was diagnosed with epillespy and i was advised by the vet to keep him strictly inside. His seizures have all but stopped since i put him on a raw diet a year ago, which is a massive blessing although he still gets the occasional one.
> 
> Keeping him strictly house bound didnt go to plan as he can open doors and my flatmate has a habit of not locking them behind him. Im also a bit softie and like the idea of him being outside, albeit safe outside.
> So i looked into installing a cat fence. I saw the wooden rollers and loved the "non alcatraz" look, but instead i trialled a low tech low cost version with some restraint straps attached to the fence, and made my own style for a fraction of the cost with some 5mm wire that was threaded through sections of garden hose and then through sections of gutter downpipe, passed through the restraint strap holes at each interval. I had 2 rows and they were angled at 45 degrees.
> This worked quite well until he got bigger, and then he could leap over the whole thing easily if standing on our garden chairs etc. I could of added extra rows, but as there are high and low spots in the garden, and the added "furniture ladders" i scrapped the system and this week finished the installation of a simple 15mm chicken wire mesh, stapled to the top of the fence and draped over the remaining restraint straps before fastening with cable ties. So far so good and its been working very well as he has been out there non stop testing for an escape route.
> 
> I feel safer knowing if this works i will eventually install a flap for him to go in and out of the house, but now i have this massive pang of guilt about if im doing the right thing.
> In the time its taken for me to get around to removing the old system and installing the new (i work full time and have a chronic illness so its been almost a year), he has found his street legs and also gotten himself a best friend, ie the girl cat from 3 doors up. He dotes on her and follows her everywhere, and its thoroughly lovely to see them playing together and to see him enjoying his life. By creating kitty jail i have stopped him seeing and playing with his best friend.
> 
> But i have also stopped the local bully cats (a gang of 6 ive seen take it in turns to pick on him) coming in the garden and upsetting him at night when he isnt allowed out.
> I know she is chipped, so am i crazy as to now be thinking of getting a chip flap to allow her access in and out of the garden for play dateswhilst keeping him safe and secure?
> I dont like the idea of breaking up what is a lovely friendship.
> Should i scrap the whole lot knowing his seizures are better?!
> 
> Thanks


Hi there!
You are certainly a dedicated cat dad! I can understand you wanting to keep him away from the bullies, I would try and do the same. On the other hand, you know that he likes the lady down the road and keeping him in will probably upset him. I think it's a good idea to get her a tag so that she can get in and out ... if she understands the system! It's a difficult situation that you are posed with. How often do the bullies come around and are you there to be able to shoo them away? Having given him his freedom and now taken it away he must be pretty frustrated. If I were in your situation and I were able to keep the bullies at bay, - you mentioned that they come into the garden to bother him- I would allow him his freedom. If you are going to keep him in, the get yourself a water pistol and lay in wait for the troublemakers! Good luck!


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Stewiesmom - I have microchip cat flaps on my garden gates - (a side gate and a back gate) and it works very well. The reason I have them is to allow my older cats to go out of the garden (they were already outdoor cats when I adopted them as rescues) whilst my younger cats (whom I adopted as kittens) are restricted to the garden.

The manufacturers say the microchip flaps are not intended to be used outdoors but my OH made little protective hoods out of wood which he fitted like a shelf over the top of the workings. The flaps have survived two winters outdoors without any problems. 

You will need the dual-scan microchip flaps though, in your case as you will want to restrict access both in and out of the garden.

If you want your cat's feline friend to have access to your garden you would have to get her chip scanned by the chip reader, just the same as your own cat's chip. Make sure you scan hers both ways (unlike your cat) or she won't be able to get out of the garden.

You will need to check the batteries every week, as when the batteries wear out the Sureflap is accessible both ways to any cat. (though I believe there are some makes that lock shut when the batteries are down)

I would have thought if your cat is now used to being allowed to roam you might have difficulty keeping him happy in the garden. If he is going to spend all his time trying to climb out then he's not going to be enjoying his time outside very much. 

However, as he has epilepsy (albeit his seizures are now rare) I wouldn't be happy to let him roam, for fear he may come to harm if has a seizure away from home. Between a rock and a hard place......difficult.


----------



## ButtercupSyrup

More really helpful posts on this thread, ...Chillminx, your previous post covers my current dilemma perfectly. I'm in the process of diy cat proofing my garden and the gate issue was a concern - I want to give outside freedom to my long-established cat whilst keeping my newcomer within the garden. I've just ordered a dualscan Sureflap for the gate but up until reading this coudlnt find anywhere online of them being fitted into garden gates. Your top tip of the little protective 'shelf' is what I'll do.


----------



## Stewiesmom

sorry for the long break before answering the replies, ive been under the weather. 
the bully cats seem to stalk and torment him, and also his friend wherever he goes. i do try to scare them off as much as possible, and always have an ear out incase i hear a fight outside. ive turned the hose on them 1000s of times but they dont care and come back, marking everywhere. he now sprays in the house as one got in a few months back and its been an ongoing issue.
the cat fence although it has been a slow installation has kept these cats at bay, and kept him more relaxed, with less spraying, although i can tell he misses his friend. 
i am happy to keep him contained and have him bored, whilst safe, relaxed and happy with his friend visiting, than the opposite. he is spoilt for toys and gets long play sessions at least 3 times a day so hopefully he will realise its not too bad! 

i am friendly with her owners from 3 doors down, and have discussed with them that i may get a dual scan microchip flap (thank you for the tip) to allow her access. 
apparently she has been moping around pining for him just as much as he has!. 

i plan to buy a small "kennel"/ pet shelter. 
i have a flat roof which has been netted in, so il place the shelter firmly up to the net, and the chip flap as a cut out, electric side in the shelter.
il put a normal cheapo open to all flap on the house side, so they can meet in their own "love nest" lol. 

the neighbours all think in quackers! Does anyone else get funny looks, talked about for their car enclosure?!


----------



## chillminx

@Stewiesmom - My window cleaner is clearly a bit bemused when he sees the 2 outdoor cat trees, the 2 little cat houses and the wooden gazebo I have in my back garden for the cats!  At one point he asked me whether the cats live in the gazebo at night and when I said 'no it's for them to snooze in during warm weather in the day time' he gave me a very funny look !


----------



## Emmasian

My catproof garden is finally finished! Thankfully it's quite linear so I had the fences raised to six feet and used ProtectaPuss extra long brackets and mesh. The guy from the company was very helpful even though I opted for DIY rather than consultation to keep costs down.

When I let my babies out for the first time they were nervous at first but now after a couple of days line up at the door. To see my pampered housecats frolicking and gambolling chasing leaves and sniffing trees made me all emosh! I have plans for cat friendly planting, water feature, grassed area etc.


----------



## chillminx

@Emmasian - Excellent!  It is lovely to see how much the cats enjoy being outdoors isn't it?! It adds a whole new dimension to their lives. My girls treat the garden like an extra room, they spend all day there in the summer, and even in the current weather they are in and out all day.

All you need now to make it a cat paradise is lots of shrubs in lots of flowerbeds, so they have places to hide and snooze. Mostly grass instead of paving, some outdoor cat trees for climbing and some little cat houses to bask in during the hot weather.


----------



## Emmasian

Definitely will do once the coffers are a bit replenished! I've been off since Thur and they are spending all their time out there, interspersed with running in to jump on me to tell me about their adventures! Only problem is muddy little paws and yesterday they experienced rain for the first time, and having chosen to frolic about in it came in soaking. Mummy had to get going with tumbledried warm towels!

So pleased I did it, they are so happy.


----------



## RottieMummy

Some great gardens in here! I've been debating cat proofing mine for a while. 

I have a tiny square garden with all 3 fences around the same height. This may sound ridiculous but I had the idea that making a mesh 'roof' over the whole garden would be cheaper and easier. Is this possible or am I not considering something?


----------



## lorilu

RottieMummy said:


> Some great gardens in here! I've been debating cat proofing mine for a while.
> 
> I have a tiny square garden with all 3 fences around the same height. This may sound ridiculous but I had the idea that making a mesh 'roof' over the whole garden would be cheaper and easier. Is this possible or am I not considering something?


Why not? I'd use plastic deer fencing rather than mesh, or is that what you meant anyway? Like this

https://smile.amazon.com/Easy-Garde...1483841850&sr=8-1&keywords=deer+fence+netting


----------



## RottieMummy

lorilu said:


> Why not? I'd use plastic deer fencing rather than mesh, or is that what you meant anyway? Like this
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Easy-Garde...1483841850&sr=8-1&keywords=deer+fence+netting


Yeah that's the kind of stuff I mean, a strong one and then just secure it along the top of all 3 fences and to the back of the house.


----------



## Cookieandme

RottieMummy said:


> Yeah that's the kind of stuff I mean, a strong one and then just secure it along the top of all 3 fences and to the back of the house.


I am guessing your fence is around 6' high. Creating a roof at that height sounds very restrictive to me, may be ok in principle but what about the people and things like putting the washing out.


----------



## Cookieandme

On Facebook I noticed a new kid on the block, "very similar" to the protectapet brackets called Sanctuary SOS. My understanding is that it is run by Grant who designed my garden from protectapet.

https://sanctuarysos.com/


----------



## Lisa2701

I am seriously considering cat proofing my garden. The kitties are only 10 weeks old so not ready to be out however I have a sneaky suspicion that ziggy isn't going to be happy as an indoor cat. He literally makes a bolt for the door if he gets the chance. Problem is I have a motorway just behind the houses in front of us. 

I'm wondering what everyone's neighbours said about the cat proofing? And also wonder how much it's likely to cost to cat proof an average sized garden DIY?


----------



## buffie

@Lisa2701 I would definitely be cat proofing the garden or building a run in you situation,motorways and cats are not a good combination.
Most cat proofing does not affect neighbours so there really shouldn't be a problem,unless you actually attach it to a fence that is owned by them.
The 2 most favoured methods of cat proofing seem to be The rolling log type or the overhang with brackets and netting,(see the post by @Cookieandme above your post)
The rolling log type can be done professionally http://www.katzecure.com/ or DIY using drain pipes,there is a post somewhere on this sticky by at least 2 members who have installed their own version.
My garden would have been a nightmare to cat proof so went with a free standing run with a tunnel connecting it to the house which allows free access for Meeko to go in and out to the run.
If you don't get many replies to your post it may be worth starting a new thread in Cat Chat as this one doesn't get a lot of attention.
Good luck.


----------



## SpringDance

I added extra posts on my side of the fence,Partly for extra support, but so the brackets fastened to my posts (the fences are shared on all sides). I did also speak to the neighbours. It's surprising invisible where there is something behind it (bushes etc), plus the net angles away from the neighbours, so the angle makes it more invisible for them.

I just kept pointing out how my cat wouldn't be pooing in their garden/ bothering them/ killing wildlife etc so they were happier.


----------



## Lisa2701

Thank you @buffie and @SpringDance.

Have spoken to hubby tonight and we ar having the gardens re-done soon and have agreed we are going to take a little of our budget to cat proof the garden. Give the kitties the best of both worlds and give me peace of mind.

With regards to the neighbours I really just meant did they have a giggle at the cat proofing? Lol. I would definitely go and discuss things with them but like you said SpringDance, I'd be pointing out that it means my cats can't be pooing in their gardens or tormenting their dogs. I have dogs either side of me and with my cats being used to dogs I'd be worried they were too friendly with the wrong dogs.

I had two cats growing up and both of them were hit and killed by a car because we lived near a busy road and I was heartbroken. One was also badly attacked by a dog (before being hit by the car onbviously) and had several weeks of recovery. I just simply don't want those risks for my babies but on the same hand I've always let cats out and I don't think Ziggy would be happy being kept in so to me this gives them the best of both worlds.


----------



## SpringDance

@Lisa2701

Sorry about your cats

They definitely had a chuckle - one was convinced there's no keeping a cat in. I just brushed it off.

The fence has been well and truly tested, but now she doesn't bother.

I've found that no other cats get in either (although there's no guarantee). There have been a few disappearances nearby, plus a couple of cats run over. I always breathe a sigh of relief that my cat is safe.

We use Securacat, but I know others have done it DIY


----------



## Lisa2701

SpringDance said:


> @Lisa2701
> 
> Sorry about your cats
> 
> They definitely had a chuckle - one was convinced there's no keeping a cat in. I just brushed it off.
> 
> The fence has been well and truly tested, but now she doesn't bother.
> 
> I've found that no other cats get in either (although there's no guarantee). There have been a few disappearances nearby, plus a couple of cats run over. I always breathe a sigh of relief that my cat is safe.
> 
> We use Securacat, but I know others have done it DIY


I'll have a look at that. The thought of what could happen doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## Smuge

I love the idea of this and some of these enclosures are amazing!

Tho I must say, some of the designs that have been linked? I would be far from amused if my neighbour got one, especially the wire ontop of a fence. But still, this must be great for the cats


----------



## SpringDance

Smuge said:


> I love the idea of this and some of these enclosures are amazing!
> 
> Tho I must say, some of the designs that have been linked? I would be far from amused if my neighbour got one, especially the wire ontop of a fence. But still, this must be great for the cats


I sort of take your point, but it would be nothing to do with you if they made sure they stuck within planning rules. The slant of the netting means it's less visible from next door anyway.

Look critically out of your back garden. There's often a lot of ugly structures at the back. I live in a 'nice' area and I can still see the backs of sheds or items that have been stacked in the back gardens of my neighbours . The side of my garden would have a lovely view if it weren't for my neighbour's conservatory blocking it...

It's really about safety. Dogs aren't allowed to wander, neither are any other animals.


----------



## Cookieandme

Smuge said:


> I love the idea of this and some of these enclosures are amazing!
> 
> Tho I must say, some of the designs that have been linked? I would be far from amused if my neighbour got one, especially the wire ontop of a fence. But still, this must be great for the cats


So what's your objection ?


----------



## buffie

Cookieandme said:


> So what's your objection ?


Was just going to ask the same question.
Unless you plan to look over a 6 feet high fence I would think it is very unlikely you would be able to see anything .


----------



## AFKMatrix

I am currently looking to put up some cat fencing and would like to get some of these companies in to do a quote. Now I remember on this thread someone posted that they have setup their own business. They used to be a part of another company but have now started their own business. Could someone give me either the website for them or the location in this thread where they say they have setup their own business.

Thanks!


----------



## SpringDance

I don't know about that. We used Securacat, but I think Protectapet are mentioned a lot as well. I preferred the netting of Securacat as it was finer and less visible.


----------



## Cookieandme

AFKMatrix said:


> I am currently looking to put up some cat fencing and would like to get some of these companies in to do a quote. Now I remember on this thread someone posted that they have setup their own business. They used to be a part of another company but have now started their own business. Could someone give me either the website for them or the location in this thread where they say they have setup their own business.
> 
> Thanks!


Sanctuary SOS, run by Grant who worked for protectapet

https://sanctuarysos.com/


----------



## roseawebs

MoggyBaby said:


> Folks, we have discussed this issue many times, and had many wonderful links posted up, but they are scattered over many different threads which makes locating the info a lengthy & tiresome task.
> 
> Therefore, may I suggest this thread for everyone to post their pictures of their own runs (including construction to assist others), pictures & videos of their cat-proofed gardens and also links to good web-sites for cat runs and cat-proofing equipment.
> 
> That way, everything is in one place and we can direct people to it when they ask in the future. I will ask for it to be made a sticky so that it is always easily located.
> 
> More & more people are looking to take these options so I think it would be a great help for the subject to have its own thread that can be both regularly updated and referred to.
> 
> So, please post away with your pics and recommendations.


I just bought a cute cat today. I am creating a house for her now. It very cute and i will upload video and image later.


----------



## vivien

roseawebs said:


> I just bought a cute cat today. I am creating a house for her now. It very cute and i will upload video and image later.


Welcome to the forum. . We hope you like it here. We would love to see pictures and hear all about your new kitten. And if you have any worry we are all here to help you.

Viv xx


----------



## Mark Chambers

Sadly we lost one of our Norwegian Forest cats, Gracie last March in a RTA right outside our house. For months afterwards our other NFC, Oliver was kept indoors. Action needed to be taken, so first we had a construction made linking our house to the garden, which allowed access to a purpose made cat run. This was made by woodenart.co.uk. Superb. However we still very much wanted Oliver and his new sister, Rosie access to the garden itself. So enter protectapet.co.uk. They have weaved their magic and enclosed our garden to give the cats yet more freedom and to fully compliment the original run. We now have the best of both worlds. At anytime the we are able to control when they go out into the garden, as well as limiting them to the run, or keep them in the house. Over the moon and looking forward to the better weather for us all to enjoy this year.


----------



## Mark Chambers

Some examples




  








Oliver




__
Mark Chambers


__
Feb 17, 2017











  








Love it




__
Mark Chambers


__
Feb 17, 2017


__
1










  








Monkey2




__
Mark Chambers


__
Feb 17, 2017


----------



## vivien

Your furbaby's are very beautiful. 

Viv xx


----------



## Mark Chambers

Rosie




__
Mark Chambers


__
Feb 17, 2017


__
1






Rosie first moments outside


----------



## Emmasian

Stunning cats! I used ProtectaPuss as well and have been thrilled with the results. My cats adore their garden and I can't wait for summer when I'll be able to leave the doors open for the first summer in two years!


----------



## ProtectaPet

Emmasian said:


> My catproof garden is finally finished! Thankfully it's quite linear so I had the fences raised to six feet and used ProtectaPuss extra long brackets and mesh. The guy from the company was very helpful even though I opted for DIY rather than consultation to keep costs down.
> 
> When I let my babies out for the first time they were nervous at first but now after a couple of days line up at the door. To see my pampered housecats frolicking and gambolling chasing leaves and sniffing trees made me all emosh! I have plans for cat friendly planting, water feature, grassed area etc.
> View attachment 293102
> View attachment 293103


These photos are fabulous and you've done a neat job of the mesh so your DIYer is to be commended! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ProtectaPet

Mark Chambers said:


> Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Mark Chambers
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 17, 2017
> 
> 
> __
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie first moments outside


Mark, your cats are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Sanctuary SOS

AFKMatrix said:


> I am currently looking to put up some cat fencing and would like to get some of these companies in to do a quote. Now I remember on this thread someone posted that they have setup their own business. They used to be a part of another company but have now started their own business. Could someone give me either the website for them or the location in this thread where they say they have setup their own business.
> 
> Thanks!


SanctuarySOS for mesh systems or CatPoleSystems for rollers


----------



## Sanctuary SOS

RottieMummy said:


> Some great gardens in here! I've been debating cat proofing mine for a while.
> 
> I have a tiny square garden with all 3 fences around the same height. This may sound ridiculous but I had the idea that making a mesh 'roof' over the whole garden would be cheaper and easier. Is this possible or am I not considering something?


Spanning that distance with mesh would be really saggy in the middle (especially in warmer weather! As it's only 6 feet high at the sides, it would not be sufficient. You would need framework to support the mesh across the garden. Also, it would be much better at say 8 feet so that you can enjoy the space along with you cats.

I have build quite a lot of these so if you need any advice, let me know 

You can see them at SanctuarySOS . com and have a look at the HOME by Sanctuary page.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Finally some pics of the lumps play pen


----------



## vivien

That looks fabulous. The furkids look stunning too.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> Finally some pics of the lumps play pen
> 
> View attachment 304327
> View attachment 304328
> View attachment 304329
> View attachment 304330
> View attachment 304331
> View attachment 304332


*Hello........ *

Well that took you long enough


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> *Hello........ *
> 
> Well that took you long enough


You cant rush these things :Wideyed apparently


----------



## leashedForLife

Taylorbaby said:

...
Nearly everyone who has a kitten from me has enclosed their garden, one recently did it all by herself with the overhang, by buying materials -- she isn't a builder, but found it easy, & it looks great! 
*no pics, though, as [they are] on my phone*, 
... another lady completely surrounded her 5-bedroom country house!!, with a outside frame work, and it looks incredible! :laugh: I am very jealous!!
____________________________
.
.
hi, T-Baby. 
Just wondered if U'd managed to post pix of the clients' amazing self-constructed kitty condos? - if the photos are still trapped on Ur phone, e-mail them to Ur own e-addy, then open them on screen, save them to the hard-drive or to the desktop, THEN... come to this thread, start a new comment, click the 'upload a file' button on the bottom right [to the immediate right of 'Post Reply'], a drop-down menu appears.
Enter 'today' to search the files efficiently, find the photo-file by looking for the date it was snapped [most software for digital photos date-stamps them automatically as they are taken], highlight it / select, & then click 'Open'. It will download; wait, & once it's 100% transferred, choose 100% / full image, not 'thumbprint'.
.
Finally, click 'Post Reply', & the new comment with the lovely photos of their gorgeous DIY condos is ready for prime-time. 
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

Waterlily said:

I need updated pics 'cos i rearranged their garden, lol , & added tunnels - but here's the basic cage.





___________________________
.
.
hi, Waterlily - 
i know this is a 2012 comment, but the album says it's empty. Any chance U might post pix directly to the thread?
Hoping, & TIA, 
- terry
.
.
.


----------



## lymorelynn

leashedForLife said:


> Taylorbaby said:
> 
> ...
> Nearly everyone who has a kitten from me has enclosed their garden, one recently did it all by herself with the overhang, by buying materials -- she isn't a builder, but found it easy, & it looks great!
> *no pics, though, as [they are] on my phone*,
> ... another lady completely surrounded her 5-bedroom country house!!, with a outside frame work, and it looks incredible! :laugh: I am very jealous!!
> ____________________________
> .
> .
> hi, T-Baby.
> Just wondered if U'd managed to post pix of the clients' amazing self-constructed kitty condos? - if the photos are still trapped on Ur phone, e-mail them to Ur own e-addy, then open them on screen, save them to the hard-drive or to the desktop, THEN... come to this thread, start a new comment, click the 'upload a file' button on the bottom right [to the immediate right of 'Post Reply'], a drop-down menu appears.
> Enter 'today' to search the files efficiently, find the photo-file by looking for the date it was snapped [most software for digital photos date-stamps them automatically as they are taken], highlight it / select, & then click 'Open'. It will download; wait, & once it's 100% transferred, choose 100% / full image, not 'thumbprint'.
> .
> Finally, click 'Post Reply', & the new comment with the lovely photos of their gorgeous DIY condos is ready for prime-time.
> .
> .
> .


Taylorbaby is no longer a member of the forum so you won't get a reply from there


----------



## leashedForLife

@Stewiesmom said,

Hi all,
i'm new to the site so be gentle! I live in Southampton -- inner city terraced houses, and busy streets.
I rescued a tiny ball of fluff that was *due to be put down, as he was having seizures. I still have him*, and he is a complete character *2 years on.* He was diagnosed with epillepsy & my vet advised to keep him strictly inside. *His seizures have all but stopped* since he began a raw diet a year ago, which is a massive blessing ... he still gets the occasional seizure.

Keeping him '*strictly house-bound' didn't go to plan,* as *he can open doors* &* my flatmate has a habit of not locking them* behind him. I'm also a big softie, & like the idea of him being outside, albeit safe outside.

So i looked into installing a cat fence. I saw the wooden rollers & loved the 'non Alcatraz' look, but instead i tried a low-tech, low-cost version with (brackets) attached to the fence, & made my own... with 5-mm wire threaded through sections of garden hose, then through sections of gutter downpipe, passed through the restraint strap holes at each interval. I had 2 rows, angled at 45 degrees.
This worked *quite well until he grew - then he could leap over the whole thing easily*, if he stood on garden chairs, etc. I could have added rows, but there are high & low spots in the garden, & other "ladders".* I scrapped that system*; this week, I finished a simple 15-mm chicken wire mesh, stapled atop the fence, & draped over the remaining (brackets), fastened with cable ties... [*the new system*] *works very well,* *he's tested it non-stop for an escape route*.

... i will eventually install a flap... but now,* i have this massive pang of guilt, am I doing the right thing?... *..Removing the old system & installing the new [took] almost a year; he found his street legs & made a BFF - the girl cat, 3 doors up. He dotes on her ... lovely to see them play together, & see him enjoy life -- "kitty jail" stops him seeing & playing with his best friend.
But *i've also stopped the local bully cats* (a gang of 6 i've seen pick on him by turns) *entering the garden to upset him* at night, when he isn't allowed out.

I know she's chipped - *am i crazy, to think of... a chip flap to allow her access ... for play dates*, whilst keeping him safe...? I don't like... breaking up ... a lovely friendship.
Should i scrap the whole lot, knowing his seizures are better?!

________________________________
.
.
Stewie'sMum hasn't visited since Nov-2016, so these are my observations for other cat-owners, rather than a reply. 
.
Taking it in order, "strictly house-bound" as a Rx for an epileptic pet is a very good decision - altho i'd re-phrase it as "safely indoors", since even on this thread, in the past 46 pages, there have been a number of RTAs / HBC & other injuries or fatalities to cats who were not epileptic, had all 4 legs, both eyes & both ears in working order, & so on.
The outside world is neither friendly nor safe for a 10# or less animal. 
.
Epilepsy is made much-worse by *stress*, & stressors are frequent for free-roaming cats: barking dogs, roaring traffic, strangers - some friendly who'd want to pet, some malicious who'd want to hurt - other cats, who may stalk, harass, or attack the intruder, etc. So free-roaming for an epileptic cat is very high-risk. Even if seizures are very rare at home, they instantly become far-more likely when the cat is out of familiar, safe environs, AND unsupervised.
.
Behaviorally, the more any action is repeated, the more anyone wants to do it - U wouldn't freely do things that U don't want to do, plus doing them over & over develops a habit. Stewie now has a habit of escaping - he's done it at will for almost a year; it will be extremely difficult to put that genie back in the bottle.  OTOH, if he were hit by a car, munched by a dog, or otherwise injured, caught a contagion, was lost / chased, etc, illness, injury, & stress all make increased seizures likely. Once he's stressed, getting him un-stressed isn't as simple as taking him into the house & closing the door. His more-frequent seizures could continue, requiring meds / a higher dose, & *every single seizure causes cumulative damage.*
We don't know his seizure frequency, but even annual or biannual seizures cause brain-damage. Zero seizures is the preferred status.
.
At least 4 ppl posting to this thread had cats die while free-roaming; no matter how much happiness cats get from wandering at will, it can be lethal - even on a cul-de-sac, even on quiet streets, even in a farming district.  Bad things can happen. "Feeling guilty" for keeping my cat safe is illogical; plus, Stewie wouldn't have become addicted to roaming if the fence issues had been promptly attended to - if he'd gotten out once, & the 1st design was immediately replaced, he wouldn't be "testing it non-stop" at the time of this post.
 Maybe feeling guilty over allowing him to develop bad habits, would be more apropos.  Oops. 
.
.
Last, i think installing a locking-flap to allow his girlfriend to visit is perfect - he can have his fun, & BOTH of them can be safe inside the fence, with the bullies & other hazards outside. :Happy Win-win! - Well done.
Just be sure there's a sheltered litter tray, in case of foul weather - don't want the girl to go home with new, unwanted toilet habits.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

@lymorelynn said,

Taylorbaby is no longer a member of the forum...
________________________
.
.
Thank U kindly for the update, Lynn. 
that's a shame, as i was anticipating a few more inventive, amazing, creative kitty-condos. Darn. // I loved the photos on this thread, so many ways to prevent escapes, add enrichment, provide exercise & catwalks, spy-towers, & more.
.
Congratulations to the many contributors' cats, who are enjoying their safe outdoor spaces, & well-done to the posters. I really appreciate the pictures, stories, & ideas shared.
- terry
.
.
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

leashedForLife said:


> i was anticipating a few more inventive, amazing, creative kitty-condos. Darn. // I loved the photos on this thread, so many ways to prevent escapes, add enrichment, provide exercise & catwalks, spy-towers, & more.


Not mine, Terry, but this one was built by an acquaintance for his beautiful little kitty:










twenty meters by twenty-six meters, five meters tall, it's attached to a large outbuilding in an "L" fashion, and accessible from both the house and the "airlock" at the front left corner. His beautiful little kitty:









.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
hmm... unless those are hair-extensions, creating mutton-chop whiskers & tipping the ears, Kitty appears to be a bobcat. 
Praps Kitty was dressed for a costume party at Hallowe'en?...
.
that is indeed a GORGEOUS kitty-condo, & the setting is equally beautiful.  Thank U for posting the photo - a wonderful building job.
Envy is a terrible thing. *sigh* I'm green with it - which seems apropos, as it's Spring. :Happy
.
.
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> hmm... unless those are hair-extensions, creating mutton-chop whiskers & tipping the ears, Kitty appears to be a bobcat.
> Praps Kitty was dressed for a costume party at Hallowe'en?...
> .
> that is indeed a GORGEOUS kitty-condo, & the setting is equally beautiful.  Thank U for posting the photo - a wonderful building job.
> Envy is a terrible thing. *sigh* I'm green with it - which seems apropos, as it's Spring. :Happy
> .
> .
> .


I don't think that Gibbs would wear a costume, but if he did, it would probably be a mountain lion getup.

He's an animal welfare rehabilitator, or course, and his Bobcat came to him as a very very young kitten, either lost or abandoned by his Mother. I guess that hand-rearing Gibbs make him un-returnable, since he'd doubtless just lie in front of the door waiting for dinner after months of hand-rearing. He sleeps on the sofa most days - or on what's left of the sofa, since sofas are apparently Bobcats' favorite snacks.

What would you think of this as a cat run?

http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/14299189/95-Union-Street-Lockport-NY/

My stonemason thinks it would be relatively simple to partly-disassemble, move here (about eight miles), and then re-assemble adjacent to the guess house. Close to 1200m² and easy to re-fit with screens for Summer and glazing panels for Winter. It's a bit run down, but then the price is an absolute gift because of it.

There are an handful of images on Google of the building in its earlier days:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Un...A2sXTAhWY14MKHUeiC8kQ_AUICCgD&biw=733&bih=432

.


----------



## leashedForLife

1CatOverTheLine said:

...
What would you think of this as a cat run?
http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/14299189/95-Union-Street-Lockport-NY/
____________________________
,
,
Incredible! - great bones, just roof & windows to add. // It's on the Historic Reg, tho - can it be *moved*, or must it stay on site?
.
.
1CatOverTheLine said:

My stonemason thinks it would be relatively simple to partly-disassemble, move ...about 8 miles... then re-assemble adj to the guest house. Near-1200m², easy to re-fit with screens for Summer & glazing panels for Winter. It's a bit run down, but then the price is an absolute gift...
_______________________
.
Without a roof to stabilize the walls, it would def need disassembly to avoid collapse & damage to the brick & stones. I have no idea how difficult that would be, nor how costly - & of course, permits, reassembly, a roof, etc, all add costs to "truck the building 8-miles".
.
.
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

leashedForLife said:


> 1CatOverTheLine said:
> 
> ...
> What would you think of this as a cat run?
> http://www.loopnet.com/Listing/14299189/95-Union-Street-Lockport-NY/
> ____________________________
> ,
> ,
> Incredible! - great bones, just roof & windows to add. // It's on the Historic Reg, tho - can it be *moved*, or must it stay on site?
> .
> .
> 1CatOverTheLine said:
> 
> My stonemason thinks it would be relatively simple to partly-disassemble, move ...about 8 miles... then re-assemble adj to the guest house. Near-1200m², easy to re-fit with screens for Summer & glazing panels for Winter. It's a bit run down, but then the price is an absolute gift...
> _______________________
> .
> Without a roof to stabilize the walls, it would def need disassembly to avoid collapse & damage to the brick & stones. I have no idea how difficult that would be, nor how costly - & of course, permits, reassembly, a roof, etc, all add costs to "truck the building 8-miles".
> .
> .
> .


Niagara Historic will allow it to be moved if it's purchased by a private owner. My mason's... uhhh... pretty good. He took five dilapidated old buildings and in three years made this out of them:

http://www.mediaevalbooks.com/yyard.jpg

His answer after he scoped it out structurally and did the measurements was, "I guess I could spend another eighteen months there." The architectural style's more modern, and less, "countrified," but I think it would make a dandy Summertime cat run.

.


----------



## leashedForLife

1CatOverTheLine said,

...
There are an handful of images on Google of the building in its earlier days:

https://www.google.com/search?q="Union+Station"+"Lockport+NY"&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiqirWA2sXTAhWY14MKHUeiC8kQ_AUICCgD&biw=733&bih=432
_____________________________
.
.
while in use -
.









.
.
.
unused, but roof intact & structurally sound -
.








.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

1CatOverTheLine said,

... My mason's... uhhh... pretty good. He took five dilapidated old buildings and in three years made this out of them:

http://www.mediaevalbooks.com/yyard.jpg
________________________________________
.
.
If this is an example of "pretty good"... Main house:
.








.
.
guest house -
.








.
.
garage / barn / workshop -
.








.
.
... given their beauty & functional aspects, I'm curious - what would it take for U to say, "_he's a brilliant mason..." _
.
.
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

leashedForLife said:


> 1CatOverTheLine said,
> 
> ... My mason's... uhhh... pretty good. He took five dilapidated old buildings and in three years made this out of them:
> 
> http://www.mediaevalbooks.com/yyard.jpg
> ________________________________________
> .
> .
> If this is an example of "pretty good"... Main house:
> .
> View attachment 308557
> 
> .
> .
> guest house -
> .
> View attachment 308559
> 
> .
> .
> garage / barn / workshop -
> .
> View attachment 308558
> 
> .
> .
> ... given their beauty & functional aspects, I'm curious - what would it take for U to say, "_he's a brilliant mason..." _
> .
> .
> .


The fellow who built the church for that, "si monumentum requiris, circumspice," dude was pretty apt.

By the way, my mason - along with an electricians' crew, four plumbers, four roofers and a general contractor - started with five wooden buildings with almost no utilities and caved-in roofs almost all the way 'round. Tip: always hire old guys who look like they could die to-morrow; they won't move fast, but things will turn out pretty decently in the end.

.

.


----------



## leashedForLife

1CatOverTheLine said,

_The fellow who built the church for that, "si monumentum requiris, circumspice," dude was pretty apt._
...
_______________________________
.
.
_"It is so awful - it is so artificial!"... _
.
.
.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

leashedForLife said:


> 1CatOverTheLine said,
> 
> _The fellow who built the church for that, "si monumentum requiris, circumspice," dude was pretty apt._
> ...
> _______________________________
> .
> .
> _"It is so awful - it is so artificial!"... _
> .
> .
> .


It would make a dandy cat run though. Just the front elevation, with the twin towers, although the, "one clock, one big round window," as always puzzled me. Then again, I'm easily puzzled.

.


----------



## claire8234

I havent been able to look at every post on here but I have been looking at ideas as I would love to have siamese in the future. 

I'm not sure how it would work with our house. We are detatched and our garden goes all the way round our house (including down the sides). We have a front garden that opens out onto a big green space. That just has a small hedge round. 

Our back garden is walled with entrance gates at the back with our parking behind - we use the gates a lot so we couldnt really cat proof those. Also the two side fences arent ours so I am not sure how kindly the neighbours would take to huge wire panels going up and I find the fence netting looks a bit like a prison yard!! 

So we have a front door that leads straight out into a garden, a kitchen door that leads into the back garden and then patio doors in the dining room that also leads into the garden! Also our lounge windows open out onto our front garden and in the summer we have to open them as it gets so hot.

Not sure how we cat proof the whole downstairs of our house!


----------



## Gwen9244

Have a chat with Protectapet. We sent them a 360 degree video of the garden and they suggested what to fit.


----------



## claire8234

Thanks. I have had a quick look at their website and I like the look of the catio! That would certainly work in our back garden, not sure about the front x


----------



## Cookieandme

Also check out SOS Sanctuary, take plenty of photos and they can offer advice.


----------



## claire8234

Lovely thanks. It wont be for a good few years yet its just nice to know whats about and whats possible x


----------



## Rose Vally

Really Osam ❤


----------



## leashedForLife

*AFKMatrix* said,

... _A colleague from work has mentioned this Freedom Fencing from_ *PetSafe*:
http://www.freedom-fence.co.uk/

_...hopefully a cheaper option [vs] netting and wooden pole options. ... it needs the pet to wear *a collar* ... 
I look forward to your comments on this fencing system._
____________________________________________

later:
_...it sounds like this system gives off a noise or something similar to the compressed air can._

#926AFKMatrix, Sep 16, 2016

.
.
Sorry, no.
It's a boundary-fencing system that uses *shock-collars *- the pet approaches the boundary, should hear a warning [buzz or high-pitched chirp], & then if they get closer, they're zapped.
.
Cats don't react well to punishment; they interpret any painful or aversive act as aggression, & either run away, or attack in response. U can't smack a cat for jumping onto the kitchen-counter, & not badly damage Ur relationship with that cat. 
The sole reason we can put a shock-collar on a dog & get away with it, is that dogs are willing to accept an incredible amount of abuse before lashing out - cats?... Not so much.
.
Years back, while i was still living in Va Beach, a neighbor 3 streets down decided to "train" their cat with a shock-fence. Their 3-YO neutered brown-tabby scrammed, in a total panic, the 1st time the shock-collar activated. The owners plastered flyers with his photo all over the neighborhood - 3 days later, his unmarked body was found just one street over.
A vet-nurse told me it was most-likely a stress-induced "heart attack" - he freaked out, & he died. He was not dehydrated, & had not been poisoned.
.
No - i would never suggest a shock-fence for a cat, nor for a dog, not for confinement [inside a boundary] nor for exclusion [to keep them OUT of an area].
.
Re the "exclusion" version, too many owners are clueless or careless, & i've seen dogs unable to get to their doghouse for shelter outdoors b/c the owner thoughtlessly parked the wireless transmitter indoors, in such a way that the dog outside is shocked when they get near their doghouse - or even their water-bowl, or the sipper mounted on the garden hosepipe.
Ppl just don't *think* about the radius of the signal, & what things in the next room, beyond the wall, are within range. 
.
.
.


----------



## mooikatje

Eeeek! Sanctuary SOS are currently in my garden installing a cat fence! Here's the before photo from this morning. I'll post more when they are finished!


----------



## buffie

Looking forward to seeing the finished set up,I'm sure it will be well worth it.


----------



## mooikatje

They did loads of work for us today, despite the awful weather, and got a lot done. We have a new bit of fence and a gate separating off a part of our garden where we have an outhouse and bins area - it is away from sight now which is brilliant. It also makes it a lot easier from a cat proofing point of view. They put up some extra trellis to raise the height of the fence where we have our decking, and have put all the brackets on. Not a single bit of our fencing is straight, so they are going to do the mesh in small pieces rather than a long run, so they are coming back tomorrow to finish off.


----------



## mooikatje

So it is all done! The sun is shining beautifully and the cats are fast asleep and not interested at all. Isn't that just typical!!

I think they have done a brilliant job, and Grant was an absolute pleasure to deal with. Our garden is not particularly big, but there is nothing straight or square about it which makes it a bit of a challenge, but he was able to deal with it all no problem. It is a triangle shape which goes around a corner at the bottom, has raised decking and an awkwardly placed office to contend with. They secured the bottom of the fencing too, and blocked up the gaps under the decking.

Cat fencing is never going to actually improve a garden, but I really think they've done it as well as it could be so I'm very happy. Now I just need the cats to wake up, so I can actually post some photos of them outside!


----------



## buffie

What a fantastic job,everything looks so neat and the netting is not really all that obvious.
Well done everyone I'm sure your cats are going to be very pleased with it.


----------



## ameliajane

Finally completed DIY cat proofing of patio:















And bought a beautiful outdoor cat tree from Kitty Klimbers! Peter from Kitty Klimbers very kindly delivered and assembled it for me himself. Superb quality - can't recommend them highly enough!









And the some of the kitties enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## lorilu

Congratulations @ameliajane and @mooikatje !!!!!


----------



## AFKMatrix

Well have just emailed every cat fencing company I could find to get some quotes, so excited! I have let my 2 boys out into the newly re-landscaped garden as they have no concept of jumping over the fencing (yet!) and they love it. But I want to have the peace of mind that I can leave them out there and go back into the house and know their safe! So it's a decision between the netting system and the rollers, will see what the quotes come back with and make my decision.


----------



## Daniel Lambert

I guess the measure of success of any cat enclosure is how many breaches occur ! I am pleased to say that the system I installed in my 40ft garden has now been in place for two years without any escapes. On the fenced part of the garden I purchased some brackets from Protectapet and did a DIY job as per the instructions on their site. For the rest of the garden I purchased 8ft green garden stakes from B&M (£1.87 per stake), some cloche hoops and a roll of 8ft deer mesh.

The stakes are pushed into the ground at two metre intervals. I cut a couple of inches off the top as they are hollow inside. I cut the cloche hoops in half and insert them into the top of the poles (overhang inwards towards the garden). The mesh is then simply rolled out behind and fastened to the poles using cable ties. Tent pegs are put across the bottom at half metre intervals. The only adjustment I have had to make is a roll of wire mesh (50cm) along the bottom length of the fence as the rabbits would come in from the fields and chew through the plastic mesh !

All in all though, a cheap way to contain the cats and doesn't look too unsightly. I would add that the catalyst for doing this was that we had both cats run over on the road outside of the house. Fortunately one survived - a Russian Blue cross. The other cat we now have is a Norwegian Forest cat - a renowned climber I am told. He hasn't been able to escape yet !

Mat


----------



## maisiecat

I know this was mentioned some time ago (possibly on this thread, maybe on the old forum) - if you use cable ties for any of your security systems, you need to check them frequently as they degrade and break.

I replaced mine with wire.


----------



## huckybuck

We're looking to buy a new outdoor cat run for the HBs and want something custom built ideally.

Probably 10ft x 6ft pressure treated timber, heavy duty galvanised weld mesh front and sides and panelled back, half covered with a roof (possibly cedar tiles or onduline roof) and full height front door. Skirting/dirt board all round. 
Solid shelves and ramp to take the weight of the MCs.
Would love a finial or two!!
It needs to be robust and aesthetically pleasing at the same time.

Not asking much lol 
Can anyone recommend a good shed/animal housing company that would do bespoke orders? I live in Bucks.


----------



## huckybuck

Well I have got a quote from:

http://cherryacresanimalhousing.co.uk/

They got back to me really quickly and discussed all my wish list. Nothing is a problem and so far the quote is very reasonable inc vat, delivery and installation.

I have asked for something similar to this in shape.










But with no bedroom and a large shelf that runs the full length and ramp up.

Full height door at the front.

Either onduline roof or cedar shingles (hoping for this but dependant on cost)

With a few added arches and coving to make it look more like a hen house/summer house and painted baby (huckleberry blue).










Would have much preferred a pitch roof but our neighbours are stroppy and would moan!

Just love this colour combination.










Delivery is approx 3 weeks from ordering so should tie in nicely with the new patio.

Just finalising details.


----------



## buffie

Lucky HB's Gold Star outdoor facilities with all mod cons and best of all total safety and peace of mind for you.
Can I just add a little concern , knowing what Meeko is like when I open his run door if I didn't have an "air lock" between the run and the outside world there is a chance he would be out and away if I didn't use all hands/feet and anything else available to prevent him .
Maybe there is one and I just havnt seen it but if not it might be worth a thought.


----------



## Smuge

buffie said:


> Lucky HB's Gold Star outdoor facilities with all mod cons and best of all total safety and peace of mind for you.
> Can I just add a little concern , knowing what Meeko is like when I open his run door if I didn't have an "air lock" between the run and the outside world there is a chance he would be out and away if I didn't use all hands/feet and anything else available to prevent him .
> Maybe there is one and I just havnt seen it but if not it might be worth a thought.


This is a great call and something I would worry about with the smaller runs.

Tali can shoot out a bedroom door faster than a bullet when she is in the mood


----------



## huckybuck

buffie said:


> Lucky HB's Gold Star outdoor facilities with all mod cons and best of all total safety and peace of mind for you.
> Can I just add a little concern , knowing what Meeko is like when I open his run door if I didn't have an "air lock" between the run and the outside world there is a chance he would be out and away if I didn't use all hands/feet and anything else available to prevent him .
> Maybe there is one and I just havnt seen it but if not it might be worth a thought.


I did think of this Buffie but luckily they are all "fairly" well behaved. Huck will walk out and wander back to the house of his own accord lol. If Grace pushes past she runs onto the lawn and chews and chews and chews so I can always pick her up. Holly goes mental running around for 2 minutes then panics and runs back to the house especially if I shout at her! Little H stops at the doorway waiting to be picked up because he has no idea what to do if he went a step further..he knows he's not really allowed and is well behaved enough not to try.

The back garden is enclosed enough that I think we're ok.

Now I could do with an air lock on our front door mind you!!!!!!!


----------



## buffie

huckybuck said:


> I did think of this Buffie but luckily they are all "fairly" well behaved. Huck will walk out and wander back to the house of his own accord lol. If Grace pushes past she runs onto the lawn and chews and chews and chews so I can always pick her up. Holly goes mental running around for 2 minutes then panics and runs back to the house especially if I shout at her! Little H stops at the doorway waiting to be picked up because he has no idea what to do if he went a step further..he knows he's not really allowed and is well behaved enough not to try.
> 
> The back garden is enclosed enough that I think we're ok.
> 
> Now I could do with an air lock on our front door mind you!!!!!!!


How lucky are you to be blessed with sensible felines .
I don't think Meeko would be hell bent on escaping anywhere but his curious side would take over and he would be halfway down the garden before he realised that if he kept going he would be lost 
We do ,thank heavens,have an airlock on both front and back door , one of the benefits of older houses


----------



## Citruspips

Looks lovely especially painted. Pity about the neighbours and the roof though. 

I must do something like this soon I take Jango out every night on a long leash but it's not ideal and it would be nice if he could go somewhere unsupervised.

We've got an old garage which no longer has the roof and just has three walls which are rendered and now form part of the patio. I'm toying with a rather ambitious plan to put a pergola type top on it and give it a trellisy type side to enclose it with a gate to make a sort of enclosed patio a bit like a beer garden at a pub. I thought it would be nice to make a sort of garden room with table chairs and things to share with the cats with perhaps a Cat Tunnel to the house.


----------



## huckybuck

Well slight change of plan - we ARE going to go for an apex roof but a low pitch one. Some where between 6 foot and 8 foot. Stuff the neighbours lol!! And this means I can go for the shingle roof too. 
Just about to put my deposit down and so excited!!


----------



## blkcat

ProtectaPet said:


> Ideas for Cat balconies here


May I ask please, is that metal mesh attached to steel cables you have used on the balcony of the red brick building?










I came across your website earlier today and saw you use the same hole size and gauge of wire I have been eyeing up for my own project.

The balcony you have designed is the closest I've ever seen to how I've been picturing my project could work. I already have some cables in place for some pigeon netting.


----------



## blkcat

I've been trying to work out how to cat proof my balcony for a few years now and going round in circles because I worry about the safest way to do it. Time is passing and my cat's 10th birthday is coming up. I would so love to get this done for him.

When I had the pigeon netting installed, they told me it would be good enough quality to contain a cat safely. But their standards and mine are very different. I am 5 stories up and I don't trust fabric mesh to contain a cat.

This is my balcony and the mesh that is already installed:










There are already steel wires in place which I think I could attach the metal mesh to. They seem very sturdy, unlike the mesh.

I was thinking about gauge 15 / 1.8mm galvanised metal mesh from a roll, with 1 inch holes.










The other way I have been thinking about it to use a couple of solid welded mesh panels. They're a bit thicker gauge (12 / 2.5mm) which is appealing and two of them would almost exactly fit the width of the balcony.

I don't think my cat is at an age where he wants to climb or chase. I'm more afraid a seagull will startle him. So I am not sure it matter if the top is reinforced.

I think I could attach them to the wall at one end, to each other in the middle and maybe the metal divider at the other end, or build a wooden frame to attach them to. I think they might be easier to fit because I wouldn't have to fiddle with the steel cables, but I'm a bit worried the wind might take them, or they make rattle and bother the neighbours.

Thank you so much to anyone who read this. Suggestions about how best to go about this very gratefully received


----------



## huckybuck

50% deposit paid so everything crossed.


----------



## GingerNinja

huckybuck said:


> 50% deposit paid so everything crossed.


How exciting! I can't wait to see it as I suspect it will be like a palace


----------



## Jam d

Cloudygirl said:


> could the thread be stickied as well. I've been looking at cat run options for ages am saving up for one.


I've just had panels made, I'm hoping to put together into a catio. I,m so excited but I don't want to rush it. Just painting the panels, hope to look at assembling gradually from end of the week, lots of ideas, just want to think it through before I go for it but also want my kitten to experience more fresh air!


----------



## Jam d

Cloudygirl said:


> could the thread be stickied as well. I've been looking at cat run options for ages am saving up for one.


I've been working on one for weeks, it's not ready yet, can't let our kitten in it yet as he get to the top of the wire panels in about 3 seconds!! I haven't gone over £200. I have cat resistant / bite resistant wire mesh for roof as I've run out of money, want it secure Asaph so he can enjoy it. Roof may be improved at a later stage. I've got some panels which somebody made for me on eBay, I've got brackets and woos to make platforms as well as collecting logs from woodland areas to make more climbing posts as I want it to look natural. I've planted up some pots with different types of cat mint and put a couple of plants in front of run to soften appearance in garden. Put a garden chair in there as well. Maybe 2 weeks until complete but loving it. Hope my boy will too. It is 6ft deep, 9 ft wide and 9ft high. patio doors open into it. Don't want it to feel like a cage. My animals welfare is paramount but I'm not ready for him to go out yet. ..


----------



## Zori

Hello Cat Lovers!


I would need a little bit of help, from cat owners who managed to secure the balcony in any other way then using a cat net =)

I know it is a bit unusual, but where we live, the landlords don’t support us to put a cat net on the balcony. Our little fury friend is very much alive, he is definitely not scared of jumping up to the edge, to the roof, or even walking over in any possible ways to the neighbours.

I would really appreciate if I could get some idea how to secure the balcony without using anything like a net.

(Basically we are not allowed to build anything up on the balcony =()


Thank you: Kriszti


----------



## chillminx

@Zori - if you are not allowed to put anything on the balcony to keep your cat in then I don't know of any way to make it safe for your cat. Sorry.  Only netting, bars or perhaps perspex panels would be suitable. All of those would be visible.

I can only suggest you make a light weight mesh door (or get one made) to put in the doorway to the balcony so at least your cat can have some fresh air, but still be safe. Perhaps train her to walk on harness and leash and take her to a safe place (such as a friend's private garden) so she can wander around and explore.


----------



## blkcat

@Zori I understand your dilemma. Balconies are tricky to secure even when you are allowed to put somethings on them. I've been pondering how to sort mine out for a few years now.

Would you be able to use a freestanding cat enclosure that could be out there temporarily and only when being used? Perhaps something like a very large dog crate










so your cat has some space to move around. I think you can buy some sorts of pop up catio too, but they are very expensive.


----------



## huckybuck

The new cat run arrived today. 
Overall I am pretty happy with it.

It is a good size, solid and well built and the roof is great!
BUT
I am a just a little concerned about the gauge of mesh they have used as it feels very flimsy compared to the old run (and our hen house run too). I really should have specified it needed to be strong at least 16 gauge. The HBs do have a tendency to stretch and sometimes to climb up the mesh so I just hope it holds out ok. 
The shelf is a strange one. It is made from plywood with a sort of thin piece of plasticky board on top. I assume this is because they were concerned about the holding weight, as it is a long shelf. It does have one support strut and I would have been happy with more than one if needed (as I can adapt them to become a scratching post with rope) I'm not sure how well the plastic/plywood shelf will last and would have preferred a more solid shelf really. 
I did ask for a ramp as well - not that they need one but as they get older they may do especially as they will be jumping down onto a patio. I think they forgot about it.
I'm not 100% keen on the cream accent colours so will probably have to get my paintbrush out at the weekend!!!!


----------



## Jam d

huckybuck said:


> The new cat run arrived today.
> Overall I am pretty happy with it.
> 
> It is a good size, solid and well built and the roof is great!
> BUT
> I am a just a little concerned about the gauge of mesh they have used as it feels very flimsy compared to the old run (and our hen house run too). I really should have specified it needed to be strong at least 16 gauge. The HBs do have a tendency to stretch and sometimes to climb up the mesh so I just hope it holds out ok.
> The shelf is a strange one. It is made from plywood with a sort of thin piece of plasticky board on top. I assume this is because they were concerned about the holding weight, as it is a long shelf. It does have one support strut and I would have been happy with more than one if needed (as I can adapt them to become a scratching post with rope) I'm not sure how well the plastic/plywood shelf will last and would have preferred a more solid shelf really.
> I did ask for a ramp as well - not that they need one but as they get older they may do especially as they will be jumping down onto a patio. I think they forgot about it.
> I'm not 100% keen on the cream accent colours so will probably have to get my paintbrush out at the weekend!!!!
> 
> View attachment 321326
> View attachment 321327
> View attachment 321328
> View attachment 321329
> View attachment 321330
> View attachment 321331


Love it, I.m quite proud of my home made catio but that looks lovely. Lucky cats. X


----------



## huckybuck

Jam d said:


> Love it, I.m quite proud of my home made catio but that looks lovely. Lucky cats. X


Can't wait to see yours!!!!


----------



## blkcat

That's a really beautiful catio @huckybuck


----------



## LJC675

I have posted a bit about my cat proofing on a different thread, but thought I would add it in here with the others.

I have 2 young cats (just over 6 months old). They have been having escorted trips into the garden for a couple of months, but they had started to get to the size where fences were looking appealing and until they are fully grown I don't want them disappearing over the fence/wall.

I decided to use the Securacat system for my cat proofing, I looked at quite a few and it seemed really good and was also the best price.

When dealing with Securacat you get to speak to Roz, who is a lovely lady. She works very hard to make sure you have the right parts that you need. I found that with some of the other systems you were left to try to work out how many brackets etc you needed. Roz sells kits, so if you measure your garden you can see what you need, but she is actually very flexible, so if for example your garden isn't a standard 'kit size' she will adapt it for you. Mine was 50m, so I needed the size 3 kit and a bit extra.

The hardest part was preparing the garden, we had quite a bit of overgrowth, a large rambling Ivy that had taken over an old tree, a fallen down wall and also different levels with some lower fences as below:






























So it took us a couple of weekends, rebuilding the wall, cutting down the old ivy infested tree, clearing fences etc, and the eventually putting up the cat fencing.

I like the Securacat system as it's very flexible, it coped well with the changing heights and weird areas of the garden and went up easily. Here's the finished result.:

Pathway and gate:










Change in garden levels:










Rebuilt wall, horizontal wood batons used to attach cat fencing to:









Old ivy infested tree gone and fences cleaned up:









Low fence height increased:









So hopefully all safe and sound.


----------



## blkcat

That looks wonderful @LJC675, I am quite envious of your garden


----------



## LJC675

Aw, thanks


----------



## huckybuck

That looks great @LJC675 - and lovely they have so much space!


----------



## AFKMatrix

So I deceided to go with SanctuarySOS after getting all the companies in to quote. The cost was very good and after thinking it through the netting would work better as I will have to have vertical sections going higher than the fencing so the netting is less obtrusive. So they are coming next Tuesday 29th  will take before and after pictures for you guys here as my garden is a right pain to do lol so you can see how they have handled it.

I have also ordered some large cat flaps for my MC's so going to have fun fitting them tomorrow and then trying to teach the boys to use them ha!!


----------



## MrShadow

ive just had a catio palace built for my boy; mr shadow as he cant roam outside due to his special needs,my dad built it entirely from scratch with wood/ roofing from b & q and wiring mesh from some guy on ebay [tons of it left-good value].
i was quoted over 700 quid from woodenart-and that was after several weeks of no communication to my support staff,he then sent no further communication after my staff phoned for a new quote,and it seems from other people who have used them he is terrible with contacting as well.
so my dad,seeing my frustration [and mr shadows] decided to build the patio run for me as im on a ground floor flat within a care facility,i bought him a brand new fairly decent laptop as a present to say thankyou to him.

i feel sorry for those who dont have relatives/friends who are handy with DIY and relie on companies to do it for them which hikes the price up massively, for my dad its also got him out of the house and in a different environment for the past few weeks so hes enjoyed it just as much as myself i think.
i will get some good photos of the run [still work in progress-needs toys hanging ,platforms on the steps screwing down so forth],its great as im now able to leave my patio door open and not suffer with the heat,same for my boy.


----------



## chillminx

Looking forward to seeing photos of your cat enclosure @MrShadow.  I hope your cat is enjoying it.


----------



## MrShadow

chillminx said:


> Looking forward to seeing photos of your cat enclosure @MrShadow.  I hope your cat is enjoying it.


hi chillminx! thankyou he loves it-i have to drag him in at 11:0pm every night as he wont come in other wise,he sits on the highest step patrolling his territory from oncoming tom cat attacks,he seems to have partaken to the hobby of mosquito batting/eating as well,im glad about that they keep coming in and biting me.

ive added a photo of him in the previous post while chilling on his high step,but i will do a full shot of the run tomorow when its brighter. 
my dad did a fantastic job.


----------



## Jam d

Awesome! I had to do my own one, (single mum with limited did skills!!) would like a better roof at some point but fairly happy with it!


----------



## Jam d

Jam d said:


> Awesome! I had to do my own one, (single mum with limited did skills!!) would like a better roof at some point but fairly happy with it!


Diy skills not did skills!!


----------



## MrShadow

Jam d said:


> Awesome! I had to do my own one, (single mum with limited did skills!!) would like a better roof at some point but fairly happy with it!


B&Q do a corrugated plastic roof which i dont think is very expensive- i could ask my dad if you wanted to know,nothing wrong with home made,and you clearly have some good skills there if you managed a run yourself.


----------



## MrShadow

Jam d said:


> Diy skills not did skills!!


i dont know about anyone else but i knew what you meant, i hope there are not grammar nazis on here, im the bane of their life.:Facepalm


----------



## Jam d

MrShadow said:


> i dont know about anyone else but i knew what you meant, i hope there are not grammar nazis on here, im the bane of their life.:Facepalm


Thanks! I would like to change to the corregated plastic when I have some spare cash, I,m currently using a bite resistant cat net but I like the idea of a better roof as I would sit outside with him if raining but not cold!! I,lol try and take a picture of my attempt tomorrow for you to see.


----------



## Jam d

Sorry for delay, finally remembered to take a photo of my catio efforts for you to see... especially appreciate the sign I put on it!!!


----------



## Jam d

Gradually trying to soften the appearance with plants but I'm not really a gardener!!


----------



## Jam d

Jam d said:


> Gradually trying to soften the appearance with plants but I'm not really a gardener!!


It's 6ft deep, 9ft wide and 9ft high.


----------



## AFKMatrix

Hey everyone,

As promised I have got before and after pictures of the cat fencing I had installed by Sanctuary SOS today. I was very impressed with how they worked and the outcome of the work!! Grant and 2 men arrived at around 8.30am and had everthing done by 2pm and my garden was no easy task!! I am so happy I can now sit and relax in the garden without worrying about the cats escaping  The boys have been out in the garden all afternoon having fun!

So these are the before pictures (garden is still a work in progress btw!):





































And these are the after pictures:


----------



## huckybuck

@MrShadow and @Jam d

Really love the cat enclosures! They are fantastic!

@AFKMatrix I'm envious of the cat proofing

But what's Little H doing in your back garden lol!!!

Seriously these are all great!


----------



## AFKMatrix

Ahhh Little H came round to give the fencing a good going over ha. It's amazing how your Little H and my Shadow are so similar in colour. His brother Kahn is the same colouring and you'd have difficulty telling them apart. Although Kahn is the very well groomed one and Shadow is my little rag a muffin. I swear I can brush him and make him look fantastic then 5 mins later his hair is all over the place lol. 

Shadow is actually loving being out in the garden when it's dark, Kahn not so much but he is a timid boy. But its great knowing they are safe out there


----------



## Citruspips

I really need to organise some cat proofing even Candycrush Saga can't stave off the boredom taking Jango for his evening stroll (OK stand around a lot) in the garden. I was looking at my phone in the dark, looked up as he'd decided to suddenly move my eyes had ajusted to the light of phone and I couldn't see a thing I nearly fell into the ****. It's only going to get worse as the winter comes lol


----------



## buffie

Mitko said:


> Cats are scared of Vacuum cleaner? Not if they are Deaff))))))


??????


----------



## Susycat

Could anybody recommend a firm to either supply and fit or just supply a lean to catio in the East Midlands area please?


----------



## Donna3939

Little advice please .. What gauge mesh do I need for an enclosure which wouwo be strong enough for Maine Coons... Also where is the best place to get it? Thanks


----------



## Forester

Donna3939 said:


> Little advice please .. What gauge mesh do I need for an enclosure which wouwo be strong enough for Maine Coons... Also where is the best place to get it? Thanks


I've got 1" , 16 gage mesh on my run. My cat is a 5.5kg DSH but I imagine that it would be strong enough for a Maine Coon. Unfortunately, I don't know where the wire came from as my run was professionally made.

Good luck, I'm sure that your cats will appreciate being able to go outside safely.


----------



## Donna3939

So now that my patio is finished I am able to go ahead and plan my enclosure.

I am wanting it to be 16' * 6' (The 16' is just shy of the width of my house ) and I am having a polycarbonate roof (not corrugated plastic) and I would like guttering fitted with the downpipe fed into a water butt.

Does anyone have guttering fitted to their enclosure and if so do you have any photos?


----------



## Lisa2701

Hey everyone, I’m wondering the average cost in the uk for a small DIY catio!?! I’m thinking maybe 15/20ft sq? I don’t know, hard to imagine what size could be do-able. I must measure it up properly. But I’m looking for guesstimates. Thinking I’m going to ask for all my family to pitch in for my birthday and build the kitties a catio! U would SOOOOO love one for them.


----------



## lizzierose

Jam d said:


> Sorry for delay, finally remembered to take a photo of my catio efforts for you to see... especially appreciate the sign I put on it!!!


Did you make this yourself or go through a company? This is what I'm looking for. Thanks


----------



## lizzierose

Kaynine said:


> View attachment 263545
> View attachment 263546
> Managed to dispose of my old run via Preloved. Super new cat run now up and running. Horace, Rocky and Henry love it and can't wait to get out in the mornings. Just waiting for the artificial grass to be delivered.


I know this is an old post, but where did you get this from? Thank you x


----------



## buffie

This section doesn't get a lot of views, it may be best to start a thread on Cat Chat to ask members for suppliers/ideas..
We built our cat run using pre made 6x3 wood and mesh panels bought from Ebay for around £15 per panel but that was 3 years ago.
The wood is tanalised timber with 16gauge weldmesh wire 1/2 inch by 1 inch, as a DIY project it was fairly simple to put together.........









Edited thanks to eagle eyes @Paddypaws and @MilleD


----------



## Paddypaws

buffie said:


> The wood is tantalised timber


Pesky predictive text or a very special kind of wood @buffie ?


----------



## MilleD

Paddypaws said:


> Pesky predictive text or a very special kind of wood @buffie ?


*snigger*


----------



## buffie

Paddypaws said:


> Pesky predictive text or a very special kind of wood @buffie ?





MilleD said:


> *snigger*


  x


----------



## Paddypaws

buffie said:


> x


I actually have an image stuck in my mind of a lady dressed in a strange outfit of workboots and lacy flimsies dancing round in front of the panels as they were being assembled.
Somebody help me!


----------



## buffie

Paddypaws said:


> I actually have an image stuck in my mind of a lady dressed in a strange outfit of workboots and lacy flimsies dancing round in front of the panels as they were being assembled.
> Somebody help me!


My dear I fear you are beyond help







 x


----------



## Smuge

Has anyone ever bought one of the cheaper off the (online) shelf runs? The house I am hopefully moving to in a few weeks has a nice little back garden with some decking, I was thinking it might be nice to get them a run we could keep in the garage and bring out on nice days. They have never been outside, but I am sure they would enjoy pottering about in the summer while we have a bbq etc.

When we own our own home we very much want a permanent structure, but that wont work while renting. Probably looking for something on the cheaper end as it wont get a load of use. They already have an absurdly large dog crate, I suppose we could use that if we can't find anything else


----------



## chillminx

One of the best temporary outdoor pens is made by Omelet.

https://www.omlet.co.uk/shop/cat_products/outdoor_cat_run/

IMO it's important to have an enclosure large enough to be able to put in something for them to climb e.g. an outdoor cat tree, so they can get a better view of things and have snoozing spots. Also, an enclosure big enough for you to put a garden chair in so you can sit with them. Otherwise chances are they will cry to be outside with you, not in their cage.


----------



## lubyloo

Hi

I’m looking for some advice for the best way to cat proof my garden. We have quite a large garden, fenced at one side and a hedge at the other (sadly not ours). We have a rescue cat who is never been outside, but would love for her to burn off some energy in the garden. We would rather do the whole garden as Lily doesn’t like being picked up and the thought of her wriggling free transporting her to and from a catio makes me nervous. Plus she loves to be wherever we are!

With us having a hedge to one side we would struggle to use the fence top system offered by most companies. We have considered putting a fence up against it, but think the cost will be high and the cat proofing alone will cost a fortune I imagine.

Has anyone managed to cat proof a hedge without any issues? Also what sort of a budget would I be looking at as we will need to save for it?

Thank you. Picture of my garden attached. Very much a blank canvas at the moment as we only moved in in September!


----------



## chillminx

My garden is the same - one boundary is privet hedge which belongs to my neighbour, the other side is fenced. I had 5 ft high green chain link fencing installed on my side of the hedge, butted right up against the hedge. The hedge grows through the holes in the chain link and hides it and you wouldn't know it's there unless you look for it.

The hedge is about 6 ft high so if the cats climb the fence posts they would need to walk across the hedge to get out and the top of the hedge is not a firm surface. They have never tried to do it.

The other side of the garden I have the mesh topping with the folding brackets from Purrfect Fence, attached to my fence. If the one of my cats climbs on the mesh the brackets fold and drop the cat back into my garden. My cats only tried it once after we installed 2 years ago and have never bothered since.

http://www.purrfectfence.co.uk/

As well as good fencing, the secret is to make the garden very cat-friendly so they don't get bored. My garden has plenty of shady shrubs for the cats to snooze under; a 20 ft holly tree for them to climb (one sits in the branches of the tree for an hour at a time surveying the area and watching the birds). Also I have 2 outdoor cat trees, and 2 cat summer houses, which get used for lying in the sun. And a wooden gazebo for cats with a cat tree inside.


----------



## sheltux

I have just seen this picture on zooplus, does anyone have any ideas how they have managed to put the netting all across the garden? This would be ideal for us if we could do it.


----------



## chillminx

sheltux said:


> I have just seen this picture on zooplus, does anyone have any ideas how they have managed to put the netting all across the garden? This would be ideal for us if we could do it.


It doesn't look to me as though the netting is right over the garden, but fitted around the top of the fencing. They have used very deep netting. Can you post a link to the original photo so I could enlarge it on my screen for a better look?


----------



## sheltux

This is the link, hopefully it works and takes you straight there. Presumably if theyre using deep netting the brackets theyre using must be quite long. We only have half a meter at the angle out from the fence.

http://m.zooplus.co.uk/customerpicturedisplay/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/357363

Edit: it looks as though the link is taking you to all customer photos not just the particular photo i have highlighted


----------



## chillminx

Found the photo!  Thanks for the link.

You are right! They have put the netting right over the garden to make a roof, and also on the fences. I can't see exactly how they did it, it looks like they have wires and poles fixed to the house, the wires running the length of the garden and then presumably fixed to poles at the the end of the garden.

The netting (being light weight) is draped over the top, pulled tight and attached by both ends to the poles to stop the cats getting out thru any gaps. 

It sounds like a good idea if you won't mind the feeling of your garden being so enclosed. I would find it a bit claustrophobic myself, but it would certainly keep the cats safe.


----------



## sheltux

Thank you so much for looking. Sounds like a lot of work ha ha other half isnt very good at diy so this might be beyond him ha ha. I love the open garden and the birds but we have a pesky cat getting in upsetting the household. Something to think about now i can see how its done. Thank you so much.


----------



## buffie

sheltux said:


> This is the link, hopefully it works and takes you straight there. Presumably if theyre using deep netting the brackets theyre using must be quite long. We only have half a meter at the angle out from the fence.
> 
> http://m.zooplus.co.uk/customerpicturedisplay/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/357363
> 
> Edit: it looks as though the link is taking you to all customer photos not just the particular photo i have highlighted


My main worry about this method would be the risk of birds getting tangled up in the netting


----------



## sheltux

buffie said:


> My main worry about this method would be the risk of birds getting tangled up in the netting


Yeah, birds are rare in our gardens probably due to the cats and we live on a building site still so theyre just starting to be seen a little more as more houses pop up and are finished. That being said they have been in the garden a few times so it would definitely be a risk and not one id like on my conscience.


----------



## chillminx

Maybe a small water pistol for deterring the unwelcome feline visitor?


----------



## Sacrechat

Just thought I would add this picture of a cat proofed garden:


----------



## SpringDance

I have to say, I have reservations about rollers.


----------



## Sacrechat

If you maintain them properly then they’re fine.


----------



## Donna3939

Completed today... I bought the galvanised mesh from Ebay and paid my usual handyman to construct the enclosure (he supplied all the other materials. It has a 25mm polycarbonate roof which has all been properly sealed to stop rain leakage. They even painted it for me!

I just need to buy loads of goodies now to fill it!


----------



## SuboJvR

Donna3939 said:


> Completed today... I bought the galvanised mesh from Ebay and paid my usual handyman to construct the enclosure (he supplied all the other materials. It has a 25mm polycarbonate roof which has all been properly sealed to stop rain leakage. They even painted it for me!
> 
> I just need to buy loads of goodies now to fill it!
> 
> View attachment 355488
> 
> View attachment 355482
> View attachment 355483
> View attachment 355484
> View attachment 355485
> View attachment 355486
> View attachment 355487


This looks great!

Your garden looks a similar size to ours so I'm curious why you went down the enclosure route rather than proofing the fences?

I'm trying to decide on the best solution for us and I have reservations about doing the fences because we don't actually own any bar a very tiny one behind the garage we share with one neighbour.


----------



## SezM

I’m after some advice, seeing this thread it’s kinda what I am after. We have a neighbour cat who is just awful. My cat is ill, and we are sure it’s due to stress. We are looking at fencing solutions in a fairly large garden. Either protectapet, or Katzecure pole system. We are more concerned about the cat coming in than ours going out. Anyone have experience please? Thanks very much in advance


----------



## SpringDance

I don't trust the katzecure system (heavy, expensive, mechanisms that could seize up or trap a paw etc.), but we used the securacat system (which is like the protectapet one) and nothing has managed to get in or out since (although nothing will 100% guarantee nothing getting in)


----------



## chillminx

@SezM - the way to prevent a cat getting in would be to use one of the systems that has sloping mesh at the top, but turn the mesh the opposite way so it slopes away from the neighbour's side. i.e. the opposite way to how it would normally be fitted at the top.

If the neighbour owns the fence and objects to you attaching mesh to it, you can fit free standing mesh on your side unattached to the fence. The system I have got offers this option. It is Purrfect Fence UK.

http://www.purrfectfence.co.uk/

If the boundary with your neighbour is a hedge, then chain link on your side right against the hedge, the same height as the hedge. The hedge will grow through the gaps and the chain link will hardly be noticeable after a year.


----------



## SezM

Sadly this won’t work for us as an idea. The best one we have found, aesthetically too, is the Katzecure option, but its so expensive!


----------



## Donna3939

SuboJvR said:


> This looks great!
> 
> Your garden looks a similar size to ours so I'm curious why you went down the enclosure route rather than proofing the fences?
> 
> I'm trying to decide on the best solution for us and I have reservations about doing the fences because we don't actually own any bar a very tiny one behind the garage we share with one neighbour.


There was three reasons I opted for an enclosure rather than cat proofing the whole garden. Firstly at the back of our garden is quite a busy road. I didn't want to risk a chance that one or all of the cats might just happen to escape if the system failed. Secondly we have a Chiminea which I like to light frequently and I don't want to risk the cats going near and burning themselves having the enclosure means the cats can't to anywhere near. And thirdly if we have barbecues I like to eat in peace and it's not possible with 4 cats hovering around lol.

The reason I went for a polycarbonate roof is so that I could sit outdoors with the cats even in the rain.


----------



## chillminx

@Donna3939 - I started off with an enclosure like yours when my girls were kittens, and it was enough for them until they were about a year old. Then they got restless so I added a wooden gazebo, which we raised off the ground by making a wooden platform with legs. Then we put an outdoor cat tree inside with cushions and 'donuts' for them to sleep on. The girls loved this in the evenings, so they could sit out and listen to all the night sounds and watch the moths. The gazebo was accessed through a mesh tunnel that ran from the enclosure. The enclosure was accessed through the French Windows.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pets-Imp...hash=item1cab91d64d:m:mXzdCOR3p1FRY2Lj8FWO1Mg

When the girls were aged around 18 mths old we had the garden cat-proofed and this has been brilliant. The girls spend all day out there in the warm weather, snoozing under the tall fir trees or the shrubs, or climbing the 30 ft holly tree, chasing squirrels, watching birds, and catching insects. They come indoors only for food or to use the litter trays. They are called indoors at dusk and obediently come in straight away. They are shattered and sleep all evening. 

I was going to get rid of the gazebo but have kept it as two of my male cats like to snooze in there on the cat tree on a warm day. 

I appreciate your concerns though about backing onto a busy road. That would concern me too. I live in a quiet rural area, in a cul de sac, but I would still worry if either of the girls got out.


----------



## MilleD

Can I please ask people who have their garden cat proofed (not an enclosure) whether they give their cats free access to it, or is it supervised?

Thanks


----------



## chillminx

My cats are allowed in the cat proofed garden when one of us is at home. They are called indoors every evening at dusk.

They love us being out in the garden with them, but we are only out there actually watching them in the warm weather or when we are gardening.

We are both retired, and 99% of the time there is at least one of us at home. But if we were still working every day I guess I would allow them in the garden unsupervised, as long as I felt the cat proofing was fool proof!


----------



## MilleD

chillminx said:


> My cats are allowed in the cat proofed garden when one of us is at home. They are called indoors every evening at dusk.
> 
> They love us being out in the garden with them, but we are only out there actually watching them in the warm weather or when we are gardening.
> 
> We are both retired, and 99% of the time there is at least one of us at home. But if we were still working every day I guess I would allow them in the garden unsupervised, as long as I felt the cat proofing was fool proof!


Thanks for your response. Yeah, that was my worry that they might either escape or get entangled.

I've contacted the purrfectfence people today to see if they do installations in my area.

I was looking at protectapet as it looks cheaper (and they are more local to me), so I may get two quotes and go from there.

3 of mine currently go out at night (the other one only because she can't be bothered) so I'm really hoping this doesn't cause any behavioural problems.


----------



## SpringDance

MilleD said:


> Can I please ask people who have their garden cat proofed (not an enclosure) whether they give their cats free access to it, or is it supervised?
> 
> Thanks


She has free access to it when we're home. If we go out, we bring her in. Firstly, because I like to keep half an eye on the wildlife and secondly, just in case something comes in (which is extremely unlikely, but it's not 100%). I don't feel the need to be watching her when she's pottering around, but still keep her in at night and when we go out.


----------



## MilleD

SpringDance said:


> She has free access to it when we're home. If we go out, we bring her in. Firstly, because I like to keep half an eye on the wildlife and secondly, just in case something comes in (which is extremely unlikely, but it's not 100%). I don't feel the need to be watching her when she's pottering around, but still keep her in at night and when we go out.


I don't think that would work as I'm out most of the day, so they wouldn't get much time out - especially in winter.

I'm in a proper quandary


----------



## SpringDance

Could you have a run attached to the house inside the fencing? She could have access to that part when you're out?

If we're going to be out all day, we turf her out early in the morning. A couple of hours before work, then she has the whole evening until we go to bed.

If you had a microchip cat flap, she could escape anything that got in? Then it's be the same as if you just let her out in the day (fwiw, I wouldn't let her out in the day anyway, because I'd worry that she'd have an accident while we were out).

She adjusts her sleeping patterns around our work (but I don't know how long your days are)

(@MilleD )


----------



## MilleD

SpringDance said:


> Could you have a run attached to the house inside the fencing? She could have access to that part when you're out?
> 
> If we're going to be out all day, we turf her out early in the morning. A couple of hours before work, then she has the whole evening until we go to bed.
> 
> If you had a microchip cat flap, she could escape anything that got in? Then it's be the same as if you just let her out in the day (fwiw, I wouldn't let her out in the day anyway, because I'd worry that she'd have an accident while we were out).
> 
> She adjusts her sleeping patterns around our work (but I don't know how long your days are)
> 
> (@MilleD )


Any run would need to be massive as there are 4 of them, and that would sort of negate spending money on the fencing I guess. I think I may have to suck it and see.

I'm gone nine till six ish. So in the winter it would be dark both sides of that just about. Wish I could just stay where I was as the cats go out all day and are pretty safe


----------



## MistyKat

I got my garden cat proofed this week so thought I'd share pics. I used Sanctuary SOS. I was originally gonna do a diy job but I felt their quote was very reasonable compared to others and I was worried I wouldn't do a very good job. DIY is not one of my strengths. This may be due to them being closer to me than others so travel costs reduced. The total cost was £990 for those wanting to get an idea of what their garden may cost.

Here are pics before:


----------



## MistyKat

This is after


----------



## chillminx

@MistyKat - looks like a good job well done. Very neat 

Are those brackets the type that are designed to collapse inwards if the cat climbs on the mesh? I have those in my garden, bought as a kit, with the mesh, from Purrfect Fence UK. The brackets are brilliant but expensive for a kit for me to install myself (cost around £250 for just one boundary fence.) And my mesh doesn't sit as neatly as yours does.


----------



## MistyKat

Just had a look at the purrfect fence ones and no, mine don't bend like that, looks like that design can only be bought from purrfect fence.


----------



## chillminx

MistyKat said:


> Just had a look at the purrfect fence ones and no, mine don't bend like that, looks like that design can only be bought from purrfect fence.


OK, thanks.  The bendy brackets are superb! If you ever need them, I highly recommend them.


----------



## MilleD

I'm thinking about getting something like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cat-Run-...rentrq:657c43ba1640aca491c55cdffff221b8|iid:1

But I could do with ideas on how I could attach it to my house somehow. There are currently no cat flaps in it, but I could put one in the double glazed unit in the conservatory maybe? Perhaps a mesh tunnel ramp or something.

I can understand how it would work with 1 cat, but how do you get multiple cats in and out of something like this without it being like, ahem, herding cats??


----------



## Sacrechat

MilleD said:


> I'm thinking about getting something like this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cat-Run-PVC-Green-Catio-Enclosure-Play-Pen-6ft-x-9ft-or-8ft-x-12ft-With-Shelves/392060654344?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=52976&meid=6ebaf59a5d1f4011a964f5748d9fac78&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=283000007783&itm=392060654344&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:59a04877-7f8e-11e8-875a-74dbd1805456|parentrq:657c43ba1640aca491c55cdffff221b8|iid:1
> 
> But I could do with ideas on how I could attach it to my house somehow. There are currently no cat flaps in it, but I could put one in the double glazed unit in the conservatory maybe? Perhaps a mesh tunnel ramp or something.
> 
> I can understand how it would work with 1 cat, but how do you get multiple cats in and out of something like this without it being like, ahem, herding cats??


Before I attached our current cat run to the back of the house, we had a tunnel covered in mesh for them to walk through. A word of warning though, my cats very quickly learned the tunnel was too small for a human to crawl through, so guess where they sat themselves when I needed them to come inside or to give them medication? Yes, right in the middle of the tunnel. Don't ever tell me cats are stupid, they knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## MilleD

Sacremist said:


> Before I attached our current cat run to the back of the house, we had a tunnel covered in mesh for them to walk through. A word of warning though, my cats very quickly learned the tunnel was too small for a human to crawl through, so guess where they sat themselves when I needed them to come inside or to give them medication? Yes, right in the middle of the tunnel. Don't ever tell me cats are stupid, they knew exactly what they were doing.


I did wonder about that. I thought of putting mesh panel hatches in the tunnel, but not sure if it would work.

Buggers aren't they?


----------



## Sacrechat

MilleD said:


> I did wonder about that. I thought of putting mesh panel hatches in the tunnel, but not sure if it would work.
> 
> Buggers aren't they?


Buggers they are indeed! We ended up fitting hatches to the tunnel, but then you run the risk of them escaping. They figure out that you are undoing a hatch, so sit as far from it as they can. This means you have to go and open another hatch, so they move again. You can't leave a hatch open or they will escape, but every hatch you go to, they move. It's like a Laurel and Hardy sketch.


----------



## MilleD

Sacremist said:


> Buggers they are indeed! We ended up fitting hatches to the tunnel, but then you run the risk of them escaping. They figure out that you are undoing a hatch, so sit as far from it as they can. This means you have to go and open another hatch, so they move again. You can't leave a hatch open or they will escape, but every hatch you go to, they move. It's like a Laurel and Hardy sketch.


So you need hatches, and slidy inny things like when magicians do the sawing people in half magic trick to pen them in?

Sounds like a nightmare...


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, *MilleD*:

...
_I can understand how [a cat-flap & tunnel] would work with 1 cat, but how do you get multiple cats in and out of [a cat-run or screened room] without it being like, ahem, herding cats??_
______________________________
.

locking pet-flaps & a dongle on safety-collars work well.  U can decide which of the cats get access, even by the day, if one can't handle heat or cold, etc.

U can teach the cats to come when called indoors by calling them to be fed or get special tidbits, at erratic moments - the 1st kitty into the house gets the best goody.  . Make it a stinky one, so the others know they missed out by being too tardy.
Of course, if one cat is markedly older & less speedy, U have to make allowances.

Remember that SOMETIMES rewards are more-potent than ALWAYS rewards - the gambler's hook still works.  . Will i?... Won't i?...

- terry

.


----------



## chillminx

I have a home-made mesh tunnel running from my house to a meshed gazebo that my cats use to snooze in during the warm evenings, after they've been brought indoors at dusk. At the house end we fitted a lockable cat flap, and at the gazebo end we fitted an ordinary cat flap, without the flap.

I think I'm lucky I've not had Sacremist's problems, LOL . If we want our girls to come indoors from the gazebo we coax them in with food or treats, which they always come for. As soon as they're in, we lock the cat flap to the tunnel so they can't run back out.


----------



## Torin.

What do people with hedges do in terms of cat-proofing? I'm likely to move house again and I'm currently looking at houses in which I could catproof the garden (or have enough space for a bigish run attached to the house). But the hedges and I guess trees also thing has thrown me.


----------



## SpringDance

@Torin. Something like this can be pushed right up against a hedge (without the gate). I'll try to get a better photo - I've posted one before

Edited to add the photo I was thinking of (but they've uploaded in the wrong order - last one first!)


----------



## chillminx

Hedges are no problem. Either use a freestanding method fitted away from the hedge, such as SpringDance has shown above. 

Or do as I've done and fit 5ft chain link fencing right against the hedge and let the hedge grow through the holes and hide it. Grow the hedge above the height of the fence, and screw brown plastic square drainpipe covers to the wooden fence posts. They are too slippery for the cat's claws to get a purchase on, and the covers being brown are barely noticeable in the garden. 

Trees - if they are near the boundary, I have draped the trunks in soft brown netting, the type used to protect fruit on trees. Again, barely noticeable.


----------



## Torin.

Fab, thank you both  The drain pipe idea to cover joins is particularly good as I'd definitely not have thought of that!



chillminx said:


> Trees - if they are near the boundary, I have draped the trunks in soft brown netting, the type used to protect fruit on trees. Again, barely noticeable.


I don't quite know what you mean here. I know the netting stuff you mean, but I can't quite picture in my head how it works?


----------



## chillminx

I just draped it loosely all round the trunk from the ground up to a height of about 7 ft. The fact it is loose puts the cats off trying to climb it. If you are worried they might burrow under the netting, you can peg it down with metal tent pegs (or skewers) so they can't get underneath.


----------



## Torin.

Ahhh, loose that explains it! I was concerned that Moril would see it as a challenge to get his claws into, but he doesn't even like particularly billowing curtains.


----------



## lubyloo

Torin. said:


> What do people with hedges do in terms of cat-proofing? I'm likely to move house again and I'm currently looking at houses in which I could catproof the garden (or have enough space for a bigish run attached to the house). But the hedges and I guess trees also thing has thrown me.


Our house is fenced on one side and hedged on the other. The hedge, sadly, belongs to our neighbours and it's a rental property. It's sparse, uneven and with none cat loving neighbours, we are taking the more expensive route of putting a fence up against it next week. We will then be saving for fence top cat proofing. I'll then feel happier knowing all the fences 'belong' to us and we shouldn't have any objections. We have quite a large garden and I know how expensive the cat proofing will be, with the new fence on top! May be another year before Lily can go in the garden!


----------



## SbanR

lubyloo said:


> Our house is fenced on one side and hedged on the other. The hedge, sadly, belongs to our neighbours and it's a rental property. It's sparse, uneven and with none cat loving neighbours, we are taking the more expensive route of putting a fence up against it next week. We will then be saving for fence top cat proofing. I'll then feel happier knowing all the fences 'belong' to us and we shouldn't have any objections. We have quite a large garden and I know how expensive the cat proofing will be, with the new fence on top! May be another year before Lily can go in the garden!


Could you be a might less ambitious and only cat proof half the garden? I'm sure if given the choice, Lily would rather have freedom, and a smaller garden, to longer confinement indoors


----------



## SezM

Oscars mam said:


> Excellent idea  we looked for loads while we were researching oscars  this is not connected to the house yet but hoping by the time summer comes there will be a tunnel to it
> Here's some construction pics of the one OH made and the finished run also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulated sleeping den hinged from the top so it can be opened in the summer so it's not too hot! It is also double glazed, the insulation is polystyrene between the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has roofing on half of it so if it rains and they don't want to go in the sleeping den they can go under the covered area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby went out and searched for a fallen tree stump to lead up to the sleeping den then covered it with small border panel logs from wicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelving he made, some of these are now covered in carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And swinging hammock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubs with his handy work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridge and tunnel he built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artificial grass added cos it hurt oscars bad paw jumping up and down on to the concrete I also grew some grass in an old corner litter tray so he had some grass to chew on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has now had electric sockets added to it so they can have the water fountain outside and hubby is also going to add lighting to it


This is so so awesome! May build something like this for our two wee boys, as I'm nervous of other cats in our area - we have a few nasty ones!


----------



## MilleD

So I've bitten the bullet and got a quote for cat proofing the whole garden rather than a pen.

It's around 170 linear feet and I've been quote under £800 which I think is pretty reasonable, he's sourcing the materials from securacat, so it's the proper stuff and apparently they've recently redesigned the brackets so you can allow them to drop flush to the fence if there is snow coming, so that the mesh doesn't have to hold the weight.

He's also proofing the gate and the shed, I'm hoping it's a good job, I have a length of capped brick wall that I think might be tricky for him, but we'll see.

I'll take some before and after photos too.


----------



## buffie

Sounds as though you have got yourself a good deal,paws crossed it is just purrfect for your fur clan.


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Sounds as though you have got yourself a good deal,paws crossed it is just purrfect for your fur clan.


He's coming on the 17th. I can't wait.


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> He's coming on the 17th. I can't wait.


I'll bet,I was the same when we decided to build Meeko's run ,I was so looking forward to seeing him outside in safety.
Remember the pics


----------



## Samwise1

Hi, just signed up to this and given you were last seen in 2017 not really expecting a response but worth a try 

I have a 6×7m garden I'm trying to cat proof. Its surrounded on all sides by standard panel fencing and trellis. I'm really trying to avoid any met or roller options as I don't want to feel couped up in my own garden. I've put those plastic spikes on top of the fence but they don't work at all, in fact I think my 1year old British blue rather enjoys the faint prickly sensation almost like a massage!

I'm really interested to know about your electric fence set up. Did you run the electric wire above the fence? How Did you ground it? Any pictures or info would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Samwise1 and welcome 

If you tag the person from whom you would like a response, they will receive an alert by email and may possibly reply, even if they have not been posting regularly recently.

To 'tag' them type @ followed without a space by their forum name.


----------



## Samwise1

@chillminx , thanks for the welcome and thanks for the tip

i tried the @ thing with Uvongo93 but the username didnt pop up like it did with yours, and i think thats why my message was marked as spam


----------



## Sacrechat

Samwise1 said:


> @chillminx , thanks for the welcome and thanks for the tip
> 
> i tried the @ thing with Uvongo93 but the username didnt pop up like it did with yours, and i think thats why my message was marked as spam


If it didn't come up, they may have left the forum.


----------



## MilleD

Sacremist said:


> If it didn't come up, they may have left the forum.


Perhaps electrocuted by their own electric fence?


----------



## MilleD

Samwise1 said:


> Hi, just signed up to this and given you were last seen in 2017 not really expecting a response but worth a try
> 
> I have a 6×7m garden I'm trying to cat proof. Its surrounded on all sides by standard panel fencing and trellis. I'm really trying to avoid any met or roller options as I don't want to feel couped up in my own garden. I've put those plastic spikes on top of the fence but they don't work at all, in fact I think my 1year old British blue rather enjoys the faint prickly sensation almost like a massage!
> 
> I'm really interested to know about your electric fence set up. Did you run the electric wire above the fence? How Did you ground it? Any pictures or info would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


If you're avoiding mesh and roller options you are really limiting things.

Personally I'm going for the securacat posts and netting as when I looked at the pictures, it didn't look too overwhelming. Their brackets whilst quite long seem quite slim so hopefully not too obtrusive.

My garden is long and narrow (around 6m by 20m I think excluding the alleyway down the side of the house which will still need proofing) and I'm hoping it won't look too bad.

I'm getting it done next Friday and will post some pics to give an idea what it looks like.

I really wouldn't be comfortable putting electric fencing anywhere near my cats.


----------



## MilleD

So I have a few questions on garden enrichment now as the guy is supposed to be coming on Friday.

Currently the whole garden is grass, with a large shed near the bottom and a small patio area by the conservatory.

So what else should I add, I'm getting a bit paranoid that I won't be able to add anything tall as the garden is long and narrow and I've convinced myself that the netting will nearly meet in the middle but I'm sure that's not the case. I just don't want to give them a launch point if you see what I mean.

I'd like to encourage outside toileting if that's possible. How would I do that? A sandpit or something?

What else can be added for interest, as I'm sure they will just want to see what's the other side of the fence/wall.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## SbanR

Plants to encourage insects, moths e.g. buddlea, cotoneaster, catnip!!! Those are the plants I have and the bees love them


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> Plants to encourage insects, moths e.g. buddlea, cotoneaster, catnip!!! Those are the plants I have and the bees love them


I forgot to say, I really don't like gardening  There is a buddlea the other side of the wall at the bottom of my garden though


----------



## MilleD

Said buddlea. It might be in the way for the cat proofing though...


----------



## SbanR

Ah but you'll push yourself a little to get the kids happy won't you? The first two are pretty hardy, just need regular watering until they get established. Catnip need protecting with a physical barrier eg upturned hanging basket so that it doesn't get killed off by enthusiastic cats


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> Ah but you'll push yourself a little to get the kids happy won't you? The first two are pretty hardy, just need regular watering until they get established. Catnip need protecting with a physical barrier eg upturned hanging basket so that it doesn't get killed off by enthusiastic cats


Oh my god , did you see the picture? I don't even have borders 

I used to, but one of the idiot tenants let them grass over. I also had a couple of small fir trees. I don't even know when they disappeared!

I suppose I could get the ex to make me some borders.....

I do truly hate gardening though. Especially the spiders that come with it :Arghh


----------



## SbanR

Don't be such a stick in the mud. Have a "wild" garden. Just dig a hole, pour in a bit of compost plonk the plant in, firm up and water

But also good to get ex to do the garden for you. Payback for you doing his accounts


----------



## chillminx

Plant the garden with lots of evergreen shrubs so there are plenty of places for the cats to sit under or behind. Avoid all shrubs and plants that are toxic to cats as one of yours may be a nibbler. (these include all of the lily family, foxgloves etc - there are lists available on line) .

Plant herbs in pots e.g. cat nip, thyme, sage etc

In a smallish garden cats love to be able to see out over the surrounding gardens. Plant a tree in the middle of the garden, so it's nowhere near the fence or the catproofing. A type that will grow to have lots of branches and is fun for cats to climb e.g. a holly tree, or a cherry tree.

Also maybe have an outdoor cat tree in another part of the garden. Wooden cat summerhouses are also well liked for snoozing in, when the weather is warm but not hot. I have two of these and they both get used a lot. 

The plant experts at your local garden centre will give you free advice as to what to plant, to give the garden height, areas of shade etc. Take with you the measurements of the garden, which way it faces (north, south, east, west) so you get plants appropriate for the amount of shade or sun. Avoid plants that need a lot of care or plants that are not drought tolerant. Also avoid plants that are well liked by slugs and snails.

In a sheltered part of the garden you could make a cat latrine. I wouldn't use sand, it gets waterlogged and the cats won't use. I'd use the garden soil or bark chippings (the latter is a magnet to cats and the chips don't get soggy when it rains).

With any kind of outdoor latrine you'll need to clear it of poo at least once a week, or it will soon get 'full', the cats won't use it and will go somewhere else in the garden. Also it will smell badly in the hot weather, even if poo is partly buried. Wherever you put the latrine in the garden will forever be a latrine to the cats, so choose your spot with care!

If you use garden soil, it will need turning over once a week and the poo removing and binning (for the same reason as above).


----------



## MilleD

Thank you @chillminx . I think the only thing that won't work is a tree as the garden is so narrow.

I might get the ex (tree surgeon) to supply me with some pieces of wood I can put in as decoration/climbing/scratching. He can also supply chippings. I didn't think about sand in the rain (and the wee!).

I've looked at outdoor cat trees - the prices are pretty high! And the little house things look cute but I've seen some reviews saying they aren't good for large cats so I may have to construct something...


----------



## buffie

Decking planks are ideal for DIY cat furniture .................










Cheap and cheerful but well used.

Tunnels like these are also useful play things as they are fairly weather proof..........

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/cat_tunnel_bag/tunnels/13550


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Decking planks are ideal for DIY cat furniture .................
> 
> View attachment 364219
> 
> 
> Cheap and cheerful but well used.
> 
> Tunnels like these are also useful play things as they are fairly weather proof..........
> 
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_toys/cat_tunnel_bag/tunnels/13550


Decking! I hadn't even thought of that - just screw it together and bob's yer uncle. I've got an angle cutter thingy and a saw somewhere I'm sure.

Although my interchangeable screwdriver that I bought from Poundland gave up the ghost yesterday whilst I was building a bathroom storage thing.

I suppose it was only a matter of time given the quality of said product 

Great ideas.


----------



## chillminx

I have 2 of the "Poppy" model made by Kitty Klimbers and can vouch for them being of good quality wood and well made. My cats love sitting on the top most step! The cat trees have been outdoors for several years all through the winter and have not suffered damage, just "weathering".

My OH made something similar, but without a base, and attached it to our holly tree to give the cats a safe way down from the tree. I think he said it cost him around £25 in materials.

http://kittyklimbers.co.uk/cat-trees-premium/

The larger of my two cat summer houses is a good size for either of my large male cats (who each weigh 6.5 kg.)

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_beds_baskets/cat_house/outdoor/278229

If you hate gardening you may be better off without the work of mowing a lawn and instead just have low-maintenance plants in flowers beds with a twisty path running through them. Cats aren't bothered about grass, they prefer flower beds with shrubs and trees to lie under. But I'd say don't have paving instead of lawn as paving is too hot for cats to walk on or lie on in hot weather; also hard paving reflects the sun and makes the garden feel even hotter.


----------



## MilleD

chillminx said:


> I have 2 of the "Poppy" model made by Kitty Klimbers and can vouch for them being of good quality wood and well made. My cats love sitting on the top most step! The cat trees have been outdoors for several years all through the winter and have not suffered damage, just "weathering".
> 
> My OH made something similar, but without a base, and attached it to our holly tree to give the cats a safe way down from the tree. I think he said it cost him around £25 in materials.
> 
> http://kittyklimbers.co.uk/cat-trees-premium/
> 
> The larger of my two cat summer houses is a good size for either of my large male cats (who each weigh 6.5 kg.)
> 
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_beds_baskets/cat_house/outdoor/278229
> 
> If you hate gardening you may be better off without the work of mowing a lawn and instead just have low-maintenance plants in flowers beds with a twisty path running through them. Cats aren't bothered about grass, they prefer flower beds with shrubs and trees to lie under. But I'd say don't have paving instead of lawn as paving is too hot for cats to walk on or lie on in hot weather; also hard paving reflects the sun and makes the garden feel even hotter.


The Klimbers look interesting. I have a friend who makes really robust bird tables, I wonder if he could turn his hand to something like this.

The summer house looks interesting, but I don't think Teddi would be able to get trhough the door opening so not sure if the rest would be too small. He's a big cat. Over 7.5kg and large with it.

It's a good price for what it is, I've seen similar things three times the price!


----------



## MilleD

chillminx said:


> If you hate gardening you may be better off without the work of mowing a lawn and instead just have low-maintenance plants in flowers beds with a twisty path running through them. Cats aren't bothered about grass, they prefer flower beds with shrubs and trees to lie under. But I'd say don't have paving instead of lawn as paving is too hot for cats to walk on or lie on in hot weather; also hard paving reflects the sun and makes the garden feel even hotter.


Weirdly, I don't mind mowing. I have a petrol lawnmower that's a bit of a monster so it does it in no time.

I think the answer though is to reinstate the borders and plant some shrubs, that's what my last place had (albeit with stone paving instead of grass, and your right they didn't much like that).


----------



## MilleD

If anyone is there - can someone confirm that the netting goes over the top of the brackets rather than underneath them?


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> If anyone is there - can someone confirm that the netting goes over the top of the brackets rather than underneath them?


I've tried to look at pics of cat proofing but it isn't really clear although it did look in some as though the netting was under the brackets rather than over them 
Hope someone who knows for certain comes along soon.
Maybe give secur-a cat a call.


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> I've tried to look at pics of cat proofing but it isn't really clear although it did look in some as though the netting was under the brackets rather than over them
> Hope someone who knows for certain comes along soon.
> Maybe give secur-a cat a call.


Hi buffie, thanks for replying. We did get through to Roz, the netting goes underneath for some reason. I don't know why the structure of the brackets wouldn't be used to support the net instead of having to cable tie it to them but there you go.

The guys are out there busily cable tying.

It's a step forward from the head scratching yesterday. It's a huge learning curve for them but I get the impression they are quite chuffed having never done it before.

They thought it would only take one day though. Whoops.


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> Hi buffie, thanks for replying. We did get through to Roz, the netting goes underneath for some reason. I don't know why the structure of the brackets wouldn't be used to support the net instead of having to cable tie it to them but there you go.
> 
> The guys are out there busily cable tying.
> 
> It's a step forward from the head scratching yesterday. It's a huge learning curve for them but I get the impression they are quite chuffed having never done it before.
> 
> They thought it would only take one day though. Whoops.


Glad you got the answer "from the horses mouth" so to speak .
Hope it all goes well from now on and that your fur gang are soon all out enjoying a bit more freedom.


----------



## SpringDance

Cable tie underneath the bracket.

In winter (heavy snow), for cleaning or for any reason the net might cause a problem, Clip the cable tie and push back. Then to redo, cable tie back on again

It’s easier to work with the order side than the top due to the height. It’s quite heavy to lift the netting brackets.


----------



## MilleD

I have another question, sorry.

My kitchen window sill is within distance of jumping on top of the mesh. Is this something they are likely to try?

Thanks


----------



## MilleD

And found this online, it's not pretty but it's clever.


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> I have another question, sorry.
> 
> My kitchen window sill is within distance of jumping on top of the mesh. Is this something they are likely to try?
> 
> Thanks


Personally I would always err on the side of caution and say "if it looks possible they may/will try it".
Would it be possible to put a deterrent on the sill to prevent them accessing it


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> And found this online, it's not pretty but it's clever.


Okay I'll ask..........what it is?


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Personally I would always err on the side of caution and say "if it looks possible they may/will try it".
> Would it be possible to put a deterrent on the sill to prevent them accessing it


I'm not sure. I'd have to see. I need to be able to open the window and there's only about at inch clearance under that.


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Okay I'll ask..........what it is?




It's for cats to jump into made out of buckets.

I said it wasn't pretty


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> It's for cats to jump into made out of buckets.
> 
> I said it wasn't pretty


I thought it was maybe a multi-story litter tray


----------



## blkcat

buffie said:


> Okay I'll ask..........what it is?


It's a cat sorter, isn't it?


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> I'm not sure. I'd have to see. I need to be able to open the window and there's only about at inch clearance under that.


Maybe a balcony type thing with pots in would work


----------



## MilleD

So, most of my cat proofing is done.

I've got some before and afters but it's really difficult to actually see the netting but here goes.Excuse the grass but they like it like this.

Before


----------



## MilleD

Brackets fitted


----------



## MilleD

Netting attached


----------



## MilleD

And the cats outside. All 4 are in the second one.


----------



## MilleD

And this particular photo (all investigating the most interesting place in garden - behind the shed) was taken about 30 seconds before Jasper found a tiny hole in the netting in the corner and disappeared


----------



## buffie

Oh shit !!!!!!! I was about to say it was looking good and that your gang would be pleased to be out again .
Will Jasper come back okay he might find it difficult with the netting or is there another way for him to let you know he's back .
They are sneaky buggers and will spot an escape route from a hundred yards away


----------



## ExD

Houdini move over!


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Oh shit !!!!!!! I was about to say it was looking good and that your gang would be pleased to be out again .
> Will Jasper come back okay he might find it difficult with the netting or is there another way for him to let you know he's back .
> They are sneaky buggers and will spot an escape route from a hundred yards away


Well, she escaped through and went and sat on a neighbours shed looking very pleased with herself.

Then decided she wanted back in, which of course is impossible as you can't tell them to come back through the way they went out.

My neighbour at the bottom of the garden came out which was good of her as I think that made Jasper want to come back towards me. So she jumped down the other side of the wall you can see in the picture and I was able to go round and get her as it goes all the way down the one side of my house - it's an access road for the backs of other houses.

The upshot being I've had to go buy a cordless screwdriver and I'm putting p clips and screws in anywhere she might be able to wriggle through. It's not the fault of the guys who fitted it, she's like an eel!


----------



## MilleD

ExD said:


> Houdini move over!


I know right?!


----------



## MilleD

It's weird at the bottom of the garden, I don't know if you can see, but Roz advised putting the netting round the garden as normal (1 inch holes) then over the shed is a sort of canopy of 2 inch netting, attached at the front to the two brackets and the other 3 sides to the fence netting. I think it works quite well. I'm not sure they can climb the shed, but it should hopefully stop other cats jumping onto the shed then down into my garden - and therefore get trapped in there.


----------



## buffie

I knew I would get it wrong....didn't realise Jasper was a lady I thought that was Dave or am I getting totally confused.... (probably)
I did look at the shed and wondered whether there was an escape route there but saw the netting attached to front of it.......couldn't really work out whether that would stop any way up from the back though but I *think* I understand how it has been done now.
Glad to read that she is back and hope that you manage to stop any further escapes.
I suppose it is like all new builds ....there is always "snagging"


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> I knew I would get it wrong....didn't realise Jasper was a lady I thought that was Dave or am I getting totally confused.... (probably)
> I did look at the shed and wondered whether there was an escape route there but saw the netting attached to front of it.......couldn't really work out whether that would stop any way up from the back though but I *think* I understand how it has been done now.
> Glad to read that she is back and hope that you manage to stop any further escapes.
> I suppose it is like all new builds ....there is always "snagging"


 Jasper and Dave are girls, Ralph and Teddi are boys.

The shed is just completely covered by 2 inch mesh. If somehow one of them can climb it, they would end up under the mesh so not a good position for them


----------



## Paddypaws

I always advise building an escape hatch into a cat proofed area. I have a section of wood about the size of a cat flap at the bottom of one fence panel that I can quickly unscrew to allow cats in/out


----------



## MilleD

Paddypaws said:


> I always advise building an escape hatch into a cat proofed area. I have a section of wood about the size of a cat flap at the bottom of one fence panel that I can quickly unscrew to allow cats in/out


The trouble with that is where do I put it? She ended up down the side of the house where a wall runs all the way along - it gets lower at the front of the house.

At least I could get there - the side she actually escaped from, I think the fence is the neighbours. This cat proofing malarkey is proper tricky...


----------



## SbanR

Those brackets look very long. What is the actual length?


----------



## MilleD

SbanR said:


> Those brackets look very long. What is the actual length?


Just for you I've been out with my tape measure.

Bend to bottom point is 22" and bend to top point is 36".

Is it overkill? It's what Secure-a-cat provide. Although their website says the new design is collapsible but these aren't.


----------



## SbanR

Tq. I've no idea if they're too long. Shouldn't think so if the brackets are non-collapsible or next thing you know Jasper will be clawing her way along the netting, then it's up, over and away she goes again:Cat:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

I've taken a photo from upstairs. I think this shows it a bit better but don't know if the shed bit is obvious...

It shows the access road Jasper ended up in behind the wall.

The faint line you can see in the distance on the horizon, right hand side are the trees of Cannock Chase .


----------



## ExD

I'd say that is a perfect play area for cats - couldn't be bettered!


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> I've taken a photo from upstairs. I think this shows it a bit better but don't know if the shed bit is obvious...
> 
> It shows the access road Jasper ended up in behind the wall.
> 
> The faint line you can see in the distance on the horizon, right hand side are the trees of Cannock Chase .
> 
> View attachment 365249


Have there been any further escape attempts


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Have there been any further escape attempts


Attempts yes, but not successful ones 

I think what I'm going to have to contend with is the fact they can hear things but not see them, but to allow them up high, would possibly compromise the cat proofing because the garden is so narrow. I can envisage them leaping and landing on the netting like failed furry trapeze artists.

I'm toying with the idea of making something out of decking, but somehow netting in the highest points. I'll need to get my thinking cap on.


----------



## MilleD

ExD said:


> I'd say that is a perfect play area for cats - couldn't be bettered!


Thank you, it just needs a bit of interest and a couple of added security bits, but I'm pretty please so far.

Ralph in particular has enjoyed bombing up and down the 'grass'. And Jasper is obsessed with the grasshoppers in the long grass. She pounces like an arctic fox. They seem to get away though


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> Attempts yes, but not successful ones
> 
> I think what I'm going to have to contend with is the fact they can hear things but not see them, but to allow them up high, would possibly compromise the cat proofing because the garden is so narrow. I* can envisage them leaping and landing on the netting like failed furry trapeze artists.*
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of making something out of decking, but somehow netting in the highest points. I'll need to get my thinking cap on.


Its all a compromise really ,at least they are outside and able to run and play in the grass.
If you had built a run as I had to do (garden totally not cat proof friendly) then they wouldn't be able to see over the fence anyway.
Decking is great stuff though so with a bit of imagination I'm sure you will come up with some interesting playground furniture for them .

I now have a mental picture of cats bouncing up and down on a safety net


----------



## MilleD

MilleD said:


> Thank you, it just needs a bit of interest and a couple of added security bits, but I'm pretty please so far.
> 
> Ralph in particular has enjoyed bombing up and down the 'grass'. And Jasper is obsessed with the grasshoppers in the long grass. She pounces like an arctic fox. They seem to get away though


Oh dear. Ralph has just broken the back leg off a grasshopper. Don't think that'll do it any good. It's one of the green ones too, there seems to be less of them than the brown ones. But to be fair, they are EVERYWHERE. I assume that the weather and lack of grass mowing?

Edit to add, just seen one of these beauties I think.


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Its all a compromise really ,at least they are outside and able to run and play in the grass.
> If you had built a run as I had to do (garden totally not cat proof friendly) then they wouldn't be able to see over the fence anyway.
> Decking is great stuff though so with a bit of imagination I'm sure you will come up with some interesting playground furniture for them .
> 
> I now have a mental picture of cats bouncing up and down on a safety net




You'd think they would be impressed with the extra space wouldn't you? 

I think it's just a case of learning new boundaries again, the way they had to when I wouldn't let them out at all here.

Boing!!!


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> Oh dear. Ralph has just broken the back leg off a grasshopper. Don't think that'll do it any good. It's one of the green ones too, there seems to be less of them than the brown ones. But to be fair, they are EVERYWHERE. I assume that the weather and lack of grass mowing?
> 
> Edit to add, just seen one of these beauties I think.


Oops poor grasshopper............that one is a real beauty .

I think grass cutting could be "interesting"


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> Oops poor grasshopper............that one is a real beauty .
> 
> I think grass cutting could be "interesting"


I know, I really don't want to do it. And it's the only thing I enjoy about gardening - good job really


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> I know, I really don't want to do it. *And it's the only thing I enjoy about gardening* - good job really


You're welcome anytime round here to cut mine.I hate it,I had a petrol mower up until last year but it finally rusted beyond repair so I now have an electric one which I hate,I keep tripping over the b****y cable.
Might have to bite the bullet and by a petrol one for next year.


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> You're welcome anytime round here to cut mine.I hate it,I had a petrol mower up until last year but it finally rusted beyond repair so I now have an electric one which I hate,I keep tripping over the b****y cable.
> Might have to bite the bullet and by a petrol one for next year.


Mine's petrol. I did have a hover mower but the thing refused to hover it was so heavy. So now I've got a lovely petrol one that goes by itself. Far better.

If you were local I could offer my services


----------



## MilleD

I have another problem 

I've continued the cord that the netting gets cable tied to down my alley along the fence. On the other side, I'm going to screw eyelets into the brick to hold the cord on that side at the same angle as the brackets so it's a continuous line.

Unfortunately, my gate is too low to batten at the top without taking my skull off when I walk through it. I was going to screw the cord onto the batten then attach the netting to that.

Any ideas on how to complete the gate bit? I'll post a picture in a min.


----------



## MilleD

Is the only fix to increase the height of both the gate and the posts then batten it?


----------



## buffie

That would probably be the most straightforward way to do it.
I'm rubbish at coming up with "would that work" idea's unless I'm actually there to see it from different angles.
Would putting another gate further up the alley nearer the garden "custom built for the job" be an option .


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> That would probably be the most straightforward way to do it.
> I'm rubbish at coming up with "would that work" idea's unless I'm actually there to see it from different angles.
> Would putting another gate further up the alley nearer the garden "custom built for the job" be an option .


It would. But I think I fancy raising the gate then attaching some really solid metal 'mesh' (the stuff the is inflexible though) as they like to look under the gate to the front.

That's the plan anyway. I shall get the ex to raise my gate. Only fair as when I met him, he subsumed all my tools that I had built up so that now I don't even own a hammer...


----------



## SpringDance

We extended the height of the gate - the baton went up on each side, then across. Then we added to the top of the gate.


----------



## Burmesemum

I've been thinking of cat proofing my garden.

Do you have to get a neighbours permission though?

Our next door neighbour is very fastidious about her garden and I know she would not agree to anything that infringed on it. 

Looking at many of the cat proofing they appear to be wire mesh that hangs above the garden fence so would be visible on her side.


----------



## lorilu

buffie said:


> You're welcome anytime round here to cut mine.I hate it,I had a petrol mower up until last year but it finally rusted beyond repair so I now have an electric one which I hate,I keep tripping over the b****y cable.
> Might have to bite the bullet and by a petrol one for next year.





MilleD said:


> Mine's petrol. I did have a hover mower but the thing refused to hover it was so heavy. So now I've got a lovely petrol one that goes by itself. Far better.
> 
> If you were local I could offer my services


I have one of these. I love it.


----------



## lorilu

Burmesemum said:


> I've been thinking of cat proofing my garden.
> 
> Do you have to get a neighbours permission though?
> 
> Our next door neighbour is very fastidious about her garden and I know she would not agree to anything that infringed on it.
> 
> Looking at many of the cat proofing they appear to be wire mesh that hangs above the garden fence so would be visible on her side.


I would think you could position the brackets lower down on the fence. However your neighbor might not mind since your efforts will keep your cat(s) out of her garden.


----------



## SbanR

IF it's YOUR fence you wouldn't need her permission as the overhang of mesh is into your garden. However, in the interest of good neighbour relationship you might just want to tell her what you're having done


----------



## MilleD

Burmesemum said:


> I've been thinking of cat proofing my garden.
> 
> Do you have to get a neighbours permission though?
> 
> Our next door neighbour is very fastidious about her garden and I know she would not agree to anything that infringed on it.
> 
> Looking at many of the cat proofing they appear to be wire mesh that hangs above the garden fence so would be visible on her side.


Out of courtesy it's definitely worth having a conversation about it?

In my photos above, the netting is mainly seen from my neighbours side because the fence is only 5 foot high, so the brackets extend above the fenceline.

On the other side which is 6 foot tall has the netting start at the bend of the bracket which is a little bit below the top of the fence panel so not as obvious on that side.


----------



## MilleD

lorilu said:


> I have one of these. I love it.


Is it a Segway?


----------



## lorilu

MilleD said:


> Is it a Segway?


Probably not. I'm in the USA. And it's 20 years old, but still serving me just fine. x

PS I think the brand is Hudson Bay


----------



## MilleD

lorilu said:


> Probably not. I'm in the USA. And it's 20 years old, but still serving me just fine. x
> 
> PS I think the brand is Hudson Bay


Sorry, I was being facetious, probably lost in translation.

This is a Segway - you ride on it


----------



## buffie

lorilu said:


> I have one of these. I love it.


It would take me all day to cut the back grass with one of these










.....and that's just the bottom end of the garden .



MilleD said:


> Is it a Segway?


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Burmesemum

lorilu said:


> I would think you could position the brackets lower down on the fence. However your neighbor might not mind since your efforts will keep your cat(s) out of her garden.


My cats are indoors anyway so she never sees them.

They are a load of moaning snobby people round here unfortunately.

In the past when we've had outdoor cats we've had neighbours knocking on our doors complaining that our cat had put muddy paw prints on the newly cleaned car 

Another neighbour recently told me that she has had to keep her two cats in as she's been bombarded with complaints from neighbours about them.

Sometimes I wish I lived in a detached cottage in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MilleD

buffie said:


> It would take me all day to cut the back grass with one of these
> 
> View attachment 365720
> 
> 
> .....and that's just the bottom end of the garden .


You have a beautiful garden. What must you think when I've posted pics of my awful grass??


----------



## buffie

Burmesemum said:


> I've been thinking of cat proofing my garden.
> 
> Do you have to get a neighbours permission though?
> 
> Our next door neighbour is very fastidious about her garden and I know she would not agree to anything that infringed on it.
> 
> Looking at many of the cat proofing they appear to be wire mesh that hangs above the garden fence so would be visible on her side.


Agree with @lorilu and @MilleD out of courtesy you could tell your neighbour what you are about to do but it wont encroach on her garden in any way other than "possibly" being visible if she looks over the fence .


----------



## Burmesemum

SbanR said:


> IF it's YOUR fence you wouldn't need her permission as the overhang of mesh is into your garden. However, in the interest of good neighbour relationship you might just want to tell her what you're having done


She actually paid for a new fence recently and refused to take any money from us. To be honest would have preferred to pay towards it but she wanted this posh fence up so we just let her do it. It's a shared fence.


----------



## MilleD

Burmesemum said:


> She actually paid for a new fence recently and refused to take any money from us. To be honest would have preferred to pay towards it but she wanted this posh fence up so we just let her do it. It's a shared fence.


Then mention it to her, but you can do what you like on your side.

The neighbours at the bottom of my garden asked what happens if they want to replace fence panels, and I just said to give me a shout and I'll unscrew things and then re-screw when they are done. I'm up the hill from those neighbours so I don't think they can see the fencing at all.


----------



## buffie

MilleD said:


> You have a beautiful garden. What must you think when I've posted pics of my awful grass??


If I showed you the untidy compost part where all cut branches,even the remains of a fallen tree are stacked you might not be so impressed............ 
It is shall we say "a mature garden" a bit like its owners and is now fairly self maintaining apart from cutting the grass.

Its such a shame that I cant "securely" cat proof it as Meeko would love it.


----------



## lorilu

MilleD said:


> Sorry, I was being facetious, probably lost in translation.
> 
> This is a Segway - you ride on it
> 
> View attachment 365719


lol


----------



## MilleD

I'm attempting to complete the alley, it's not going well. I hate it when I can't do things properly


----------



## Charity

Your netting is the same as ours @MilleD, got ours from Roz. We're having ours adjusted by our shed so that the netting stands upright as, although the netting looks too wide, both Bunty and the neighbours cats jump from the shed roof over the netting onto the fence and vice versa. They are so artful and clever.


----------



## MilleD

Charity said:


> Your netting is the same as ours @MilleD, got ours from Roz. We're having ours adjusted by our shed so that the netting stands upright as, although the netting looks too wide, both Bunty and the neighbours cats jump from the shed roof over the netting onto the fence and vice versa. They are so artful and clever.


They can't get up onto my shed. Well, my cats can't. I suppose another cat could jump from the fence to the shed and then over the netting on the shed down into the garden, but I do check there is nothing trapped in there before I let them out. Nothing as yet.


----------



## MilleD

Anyone have any advice when another cat gets stuck in your garden?

It's wedged itself down the side of the conservatory after panicking like mad. I've made a gap for it to get out but I can't even tell if it's ok


----------



## chillminx

MilleD said:


> Anyone have any advice when another cat gets stuck in your garden?
> 
> It's wedged itself down the side of the conservatory after panicking like mad. I've made a gap for it to get out but I can't even tell if it's ok


Shut your own cats indoors with you and leave the garden gates open. The trapped cat will hopefully find its own way out when all is quiet.


----------



## Loki&Baelish

I've just had a price for this, it's exactly what I want but it's come in pretty expensive :Banghead


----------



## jenny armour

Unless you can erect this sort of thing yourself or know someone who can, it normally is expensive. Looks nice tho. I have a large pen for my cats, but when this pen does go (have had it 10 years)_ am not going for another wooden one as it has to be treated every year, or at least mine does and I have to pay someone to do too_


----------



## jenny armour

Good thing about this one it at least does have a roof on it, what is the size of it?


----------



## Loki&Baelish

jenny armour said:


> Good thing about this one it at least does have a roof on it, what is the size of it?


I'm not sure of the exact size but its pretty big. Yeah we wanted a roof to try and protect the wood. It's pre treated wood so id hope it would last, plus I wouldn't mind painting it every year if it makes it last longer. Labour is 50% of the price, I wanted to do it myself but I'm not that good at diy


----------



## jenny armour

That's where I went wrong with mine, it wasn't roofed and I couldn't reach and wasn't going to do ladders as it was very uneven ground. Since last year I do have a small part of it, roofed in UPVC but still 36 feet of it uncovered


----------



## Loki&Baelish

jenny armour said:


> That's where I went wrong with mine, it wasn't roofed and I couldn't reach and wasn't going to do ladders as it was very uneven ground. Since last year I do have a small part of it, roofed in UPVC but still 36 feet of it uncovered


It sounds big. I'm confident that they will make a good job of it but, they've impressed me with the plans it's just the price. I'm going see if they can bring the price down haha fingers crossed


----------



## jenny armour

The next time I have something done is to part enclose the garden, the only problem is, besides price, the cats getting the birds


----------



## ExD

Can you copy the spec and ask a couple of local builders to give an estimate? Small ads in the local paper often have small firms offering 'no job too small' and they can be very reasonable. We've found a lad called Steve and his friend, who did this walling (nothing to do with cats) for us and he was very reasonable as well as being friendly and tidy. Just needed a few cups of coffee and biscuits from time to time .....


----------



## Loki&Baelish

ExD said:


> Can you copy the spec and ask a couple of local builders to give an estimate? Small ads in the local paper often have small firms offering 'no job too small' and they can be very reasonable. We've found a lad called Steve and his friend, who did this walling (nothing to do with cats) for us and he was very reasonable as well as being friendly and tidy. Just needed a few cups of coffee and biscuits from time to time .....


That look pretty impressive, I've got another two people giving me a price. The man who fitted my kitchen is very handy so he's looking at it for me. Fingers crossed still


----------



## Mad4savannahs

Two outdoor runs linked by a wooden walk through. My 2 love it


----------



## jenny armour

I currently have a very large catpen, but it is started to go home having had it for over 10 years. Iwas thinking of having a wood free pen around the edge of my garden with the exception of hedging being cut annually. This was both my cats and dogs will get a large space to run around in. Has anyone tried Protectapet?


----------



## TriTri

jenny armour said:


> I currently have a very large catpen, but it is started to go home having had it for over 10 years. Iwas thinking of having a wood free pen around the edge of my garden with the exception of hedging being cut annually. This was both my cats and dogs will get a large space to run around in. Has anyone tried Protectapet?


Hi, I haven't, but lots have here. Whilst you are waiting for someone to come along with a reply, have you tried putting their name in the keyword space in the search field? There are lots of threads with them mentioned you could read through.


----------



## MilleD

jenny armour said:


> I currently have a very large catpen, but it is started to go home having had it for over 10 years. Iwas thinking of having a wood free pen around the edge of my garden with the exception of hedging being cut annually. This was both my cats and dogs will get a large space to run around in. Has anyone tried Protectapet?


I think it looks like a good solution if you have no fences but is very expensive. Their fence top solution was more than someone like secure-a-cat, but they (secure-a-cat)don't do the floor based ones I don't think, if that's what you need.


----------



## jenny armour

Hi TriTri do I put in the search the name of Protectapet?



TriTri said:


> Hi, I haven't, but lots have here. Whilst you are waiting for someone to come along with a reply, have you tried putting their name in the keyword space in the search field? There are lots of threads with them mentioned you could read through.


Isnt Securapet based in Norfolk, I think I know the lady who runs it as I had a pen off of her some years ago. I don't think she does what I want,, only the security on the top of the fencing



MilleD said:


> I think it looks like a good solution if you have no fences but is very expensive. Their fence top solution was more than someone like secure-a-cat, but they (secure-a-cat)don't do the floor based ones I don't think, if that's what you need.


----------



## TriTri

jenny armour said:


> Hi TriTri do I put in the search the name of Protectapet?
> 
> Isnt Securapet based in Norfolk, I think I know the lady who runs it as I had a pen off of her some years ago. I don't think she does what I want,, only the security on the top of the fencing


----------



## TriTri

Hi @jenny armour
Have a look above. If you can see the top right search button and press that. Then do you see the button that says more? Press that. See where it says keywords? Type in Protectapet in keywords (like I have above in diagram) then press to untick child forums, then scroll down to cat forums and press that, like I have in diagram above. Press search. Let me know if you have any problems. The last diagram shows a bit of the posts that will show, that you can choose from to read.


----------



## jenny armour

Thank you


----------



## kikinoo

Hi everyone we have just finished our cat enclosure! I used this site and another for ideas so thought I would sign in and post up the outcome. Using the side of the house and outbuildings meant I only needed to secure 2 sides and fit 2 doors, the sides of the enclosure are 2.4metre 100mm wooden round posts driven into the ground leaving 6ft above ground , the mesh I wanted black welded mesh coated in pvc there was only one place in the UK that did it 6ft high and 25metre roll 50x50 hole its very thick and strong the roll came on a pallet as it weights 77kg! It is so tough I had to use bolt croppers to cut the mesh. I used U nails to fix the mesh onto posts, the metal gate I got second hand it came as a pair of 2 opening drive way gates , I fitted one gate but it was only 5ft tall so I cut the 2nd spare gate and welded the top section onto the gate I had fitted making the gate 7ft tall. The rear door we needed so we could get access to the back garden as the porch now opens directly out onto the enclosure I used our old second hand back door its toughened glazed door with aluminium frame and hinges good for outdoors as will never rust! I made up a frame for the door using 3x2 metal, concreted a foot into the ground.

At this point, we let the cats out however it soon became apparent they would climb the mesh I did expect this ,I was hoping the hedge would grow quicker and hide the mesh but it's some years off , so I added 45 degree brackets to all of the posts and fitted mesh had to install a top rail backside to stop the mesh from sagging. For the front gate to make it look nicer I decided against the brackets and went for an oscillot roller as I made the gate taller I then realised I had to make the gate posts higher to attach the roller to. For the pagoda wooden legs, I used plastic spike strips I see some peoples cats actually walk on this! But it's enough to stop our cats climbing the legs.

Once the 2 new planted hedges have grown through the mesh I am hoping I can remove the top brackets and mesh as the fully grown hedge you can see by the pagoda this has mesh inside the hedge as this hedge was planted over 3years ago and as not been a problem so far with the cats, I have also planted ivy to climb over one side of the mesh to make a change from having another hedge, the oscicalt roller people advised to change the mesh on the gate for polycarbonate so I have ordered a sheet.


----------



## chillminx

Excellent! That looks like a fair sized garden for the cats, plenty of space for them to potter around doing 'cat' things, + trees they will enjoy climbing, + a lawn to lie on and sunbathe! Well done. 

At one of side of my cat proofed garden I have a 6 ft high chain-link fence with the neighbour's hedge immediately behind it. Over the years the hedge has grown through the chain-link so the wires are no longer visible. This was my intention, chain link not exactly being the most pleasing thing to look at. 

Only problem was the cats were climbing the wooden posts of the fence, and trying to walk across the neighbour's hedge! My OH solved it with square matt black plastic drain pipes cut in half lengthwise, wrapped round the front and sides of each post and screwed into place. The plastic is too slippery for the cats to climb and the matt black blends in fine with the hedge, is barely noticeable! A plus point is that is stays pristine, does not need painting every year. 

https://www.diy.com/departments/flo...m-w-65mm-l-2-5m-black-pack-of-6/619684_BQ.prd.


----------



## kikinoo

@chillminx thanks and great idea on the plastic drain pipe ! They do it in brown aswell which will match the wood, better than seeing spikes and will cat proof it much better.


----------



## chillminx

@kikinoo - you are right about brown being available too - and I just had another look at ours and see it is in fact actually dark brown not black!


----------



## Citruspips

@kikinoo that's a brilliant set up please keep posting how well it works, evolves etc. Big gardens are difficult and you've really managed to give a good sized patch to your cats without losing out on the aesthetic.


----------



## kikinoo

@Citruspips Thanks. I have changed the gate mesh to Perspex as planned it's so clear you can hardly see something is on the gate, I took the photo a slight side angle so it shows up in the photo . The cats noticed the change straight away and went straight to the gate but soon realised the roller was still in place  touchwood neither have escaped yet and it's been just over 2 weeks, my only issue one cat is fine with going to the toilet outside while the other is still coming in to use the inside tray which I want to phase out, I have put a new tray outside one close to the cat flap another tray flush with the soil in a different area, any one got any tips for phasing the indoor tray out ? I am bit nervous to take the indoor one away and have accidents in the house also to bear in mind both cats are not used to the rain yet either so that could be another issue maybe ?


----------



## Sacrechat

kikinoo said:


> @Citruspips Thanks. I have changed the gate mesh to Perspex as planned it's so clear you can hardly see something is on the gate, I took the photo a slight side angle so it shows up in the photo . The cats noticed the change straight away and went straight to the gate but soon realised the roller was still in place  touchwood neither have escaped yet and it's been just over 2 weeks, my only issue one cat is fine with going to the toilet outside while the other is still coming in to use the inside tray which I want to phase out, I have put a new tray outside one close to the cat flap another tray flush with the soil in a different area, any one got any tips for phasing the indoor tray out ? I am bit nervous to take the indoor one away and have accidents in the house also to bear in mind both cats are not used to the rain yet either so that could be another issue maybe ?
> 
> View attachment 387839


How did you attach the Perspex?


----------



## kikinoo

@Sacremist lots of black zip ties all over must be a good 30odd holes drilled either side of the metal frame of the gate and fed through,had to hole saw the gate hinges as the Perspex didn't sit flush otherwise.


----------



## chillminx

@kikinoo - I would always keep an indoor litter tray 24/7 even for cats who mostly toilet outside. You never know when it will be needed, e.g . if cat is unwell or the weather is bad and they don't want to go out.

If you take away all the trays there is a risk of accidents in the house, or of the cats holding on to their pee too long and concentrating it (as they are biologically able to do) which is not good for their bladder or kidney health. Both my cats who are restricted to the garden come indoors, out of choice to use their litter trays and this is just fine as I don't actually want cat poo in my flower beds! :Yuck

What would your cats do at night without trays? I don't expect you'll want them outdoors at night, even though your garden is cat proofed. I always bring my girls in at dusk from my cat proofed garden. They have never got out of the garden, but one never knows 100% if a weak spot in the fencing might appear.


----------



## kikinoo

@chillminx That does seem very sensible, I will be happy if I only have to change the indoor tray half the amount I do now the perfect world would be poo indoors and wee outdoors but that's never going to happen. Funny you should say that they have been let out the past two nights I have installed 2 trendnet 1080p IP cameras looking at the footage it seems the pattern the last 2 nights is they come in at around 1.30-2am and back out at around 6am so glad they are not out there all night, it does worry us as well them getting out but I am silently confident at the moment if one does escape hopefully I will catch the week spot on camera and restrict the night time until it is sorted.


----------



## Citruspips

@kikinoo I like that Perspex idea it gives s nice open feel to the gate rather than wire everywhere.


----------



## Frankie blue eyes

Cloudygirl said:


> could the thread be stickied as well. I've been looking at cat run options for ages am saving up for one.


Build your own, I have. It's fun, therapeutic and fits where you want it


----------



## Frankie blue eyes

Frankie blue eyes said:


> Build your own, I have. It's fun, therapeutic and fits where you want it


I build them for friend, they can have heat pads, fresh water, pop up feeders, all the fun of the fair


----------



## Psygon

Does anyone have cat proofing and a hedge? I'm looking for ideas... If you do... have you left a walkway next to the hedge so the hedge can be maintained?


----------



## chillminx

My cat proofed garden has hedges on two sides of the garden. We put up 5.5 ft high chain link fence directly against the hedge and the hedge grows through the chain link and disguises it. We keep the hedge clipped to a tidy length that still hides the chain link. We keep the height of the hedge at 6 ft so we can reach above the 5.5 ft chain link to clip it. 

To make the wooden fence posts cat-proof my OH bought lengths of square earth coloured plastic drain pipe from B & Q which he cut in half lengthwise and screwed to the posts. This stops the cats being able to climb the posts, and the colour of the drain pipe blends in with the garden, so is not noticeable. 

I think with a mesh barrier it would be harder to maintain the hedge properly.


----------



## Citruspips

@chillminx what to you do across the top of the chain link to stop them climbing over it?


----------



## chillminx

Citruspips said:


> @chillminx what to you do across the top of the chain link to stop them climbing over it?


On the couple of occasions a few years ago they climbed up they found hedge at the top. I saw one cat place a tentative paw on the top of the hedge but when she realised it was not a firm surface she gave up and jumped back down into my garden. They have shown no interest in trying since.


----------



## Sandy D

Hi, I have a Katzecure survey being done soon. I read some comments stating they charge about £500 per person to install (and that was a few years ago). Does anyone knows if that's still the case? Thank you


----------



## RufusBiteUs




----------



## Treaclesmum

Hi does anyone know of a company that fits plastic Perspex rooves on cat runs?

My roof was some kind of hard roofing felt, but as the run is now 7 years old, it collapsed in the recent storm! I have secured it with netting but this won’t last forever. Can someone please tell me where I can get a new roof made? Corrguated clear plastic is my preference, to let the light in a bit more.


----------



## chillminx

Hi TM, maybe something like these?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-...111d:m:mA_lbMm1yBQpVniQ7M-lIBQ&frcectupt=true

They will need fixing down well. We had these sheets on a lean to shed years ago, and whole sheet blew off in a storm, landing in my neighbour's garden!  They were not best pleased as you can imagine!


----------



## Treaclesmum

chillminx said:


> Hi TM, maybe something like these?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Plastic-...111d:m:mA_lbMm1yBQpVniQ7M-lIBQ&frcectupt=true
> 
> They will need fixing down well. We had these sheets on a lean to shed years ago, and whole sheet blew off in a storm, landing in my neighbour's garden!  They were not best pleased as you can imagine!


Thanks CM 
Yikes, I can just imagine, I'm sure my neighbour wouldn't be happy either if that happened! He isn't really a fan of cats, although he has mellowed somewhat now that they have a dog.

I've actually just been quoted by a really good builder from Ratedpeople.com who has said he can get polycarbonate sheeting cheaper as he is in the trade, and can get me the nice thick sheets 35mm. He is going to install it on Friday and sort out the mess of the old roof in the cat run which is currently only covered with netting!

He is also going to fix our guttering. My parents had some cowboy round last week who removed our old guttering and left it on the lawn, then tried to charge us a fortune for it! Luckily this builder only wants one third of the price for all the extra work of putting it all back together!


----------



## Philip Hemmings

I did this for a neighbour, plus cat flap in back door 24hr access.
Her cat is safe, happy and mum doesn't need to worry about anything. Priceless.


----------



## Philip Hemmings

MilleD said:


> Attempts yes, but not successful ones
> 
> I think what I'm going to have to contend with is the fact they can hear things but not see them, but to allow them up high, would possibly compromise the cat proofing because the garden is so narrow. I can envisage them leaping and landing on the netting like failed furry trapeze artists.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of making something out of decking, but somehow netting in the highest points. I'll need to get my thinking cap on.


Can't get out if done like this!


----------



## MilleD

Philip Hemmings said:


> Can't get out if done like this!


Jasper would give it a good go!

But how would the birds get to my feeders???


----------



## Philip Hemmings

MilleD said:


> Jasper would give it a good go!
> 
> But how would the birds get to my feeders???


Jasper would not get out, I have 2 bengals one called Jasper, he checks out the netting every week and tests it for week spots, as to the birds, no more feeding or I'm sure it's possible to find a solution to that.


----------



## MilleD

Philip Hemmings said:


> Jasper would not get out, I have 2 bengals one called Jasper, he checks out the netting every week and tests it for week spots, as to the birds, no more feeding or I'm sure it's possible to find a solution to that.


Hmm, I think I prefer just the fencing on the panels, I don't like how enclosed it would make the garden feel.

And I like feeding the birds. It gives the cats something to watch from the conservatory


----------



## Philip Hemmings

MilleD said:


> Hmm, I think I prefer just the fencing on the panels, I don't like how enclosed it would make the garden feel.
> 
> And I like feeding the birds. It gives the cats something to watch from the conservatory


That's how I started out, but Jasper could have won a Oscar for the way he managed to get out, not so his brother! So now all inclosed and after a few days you forget its there, seeing them chase each other up and down the garden is priceless even after 7 years.


----------



## RufusBiteUs

At the top of a fence, poly panels can be installed. Cats can climb the fence, but, they can't get past the panel. No need for any angles at the top of the fence, netting, or roof.


----------



## Philip Hemmings

RufusBiteUs said:


> At the top of a fence, poly panels can be installed. Cats can climb the fence, but, they can't get past the panel. No need for any angles at the top of the fence, netting, or roof.


Have you got any pictures


----------



## RufusBiteUs

Philip Hemmings said:


> Have you got any pictures


This is inside of my shop. Cat used to love to go places, so, for a long time, he went everywhere with me. Built him a little temporary play pen at work. 
The poly panels/sheets came from the hardware store. Basically what a person would use in place of corrugated sheet iron for something like a greenhouse roof or sides. 
He can climb the wire, but not the the panels. He can jump about half way up the panels, but, no place to grab ahold of.
Basically, nothing can get past those unless it jumps over them. 
For a normal cat, I would have ripped the panels in half, lengthwise. They wouldn't have been so tall that way and for appearance, probably looked better.


----------



## RufusBiteUs

If you're just not sure of it being escape proof? My cat can't get past it. And vertical means nothing to him. He doesn't exactly "climb"....LOL


----------



## Philip Hemmings

RufusBiteUs said:


> This is inside of my shop. Cat used to love to go places, so, for a long time, he went everywhere with me. Built him a little temporary play pen at work.
> The poly panels/sheets came from the hardware store. Basically what a person would use in place of corrugated sheet iron for something like a greenhouse roof or sides.
> He can climb the wire, but not the the panels. He can jump about half way up the panels, but, no place to grab ahold of.
> Basically, nothing can get past those unless it jumps over them.
> For a normal cat, I would have ripped the panels in half, lengthwise. They wouldn't have been so tall that way and for appearance, probably looked better.


The plastic panels are expensive?


----------



## RufusBiteUs

Philip Hemmings said:


> The plastic panels are expensive?


$15 for an 8ft long panel.
$23 for a 12ft long panel.
Might be able to find used in on-line classifieds, yard sales, or a home building salvage store. 
BUT, even new...once all costs are considered for comparable methods of escape proofing, including labor/ease of installation. I'm pretty sure this method is far cheaper. Not to mention 100% sure. 
If it can't be jumped over, it can't be traversed by even the cleverest of climbing critters.
As for aesthetics....I'd be the last person to be proud of it's appearance. I don't think it's prettier than the other options. I think it's just not as ugly as the other options. If that makes any sense?
Looks closer to ******* yard art as opposed to a prison fence. 
I did this inside of my shop as a quick, easy, cheap solution to a problem. Doesn't so much matter how it looks in here because the rest of the shop is a disaster anyway. LOL

For an enclosure at my house, I considered appearance and went for totally enclosed with a wire ceiling. With ceiling beams that protruded going for a "pergola" appearance. And for the sides I tried for a design to mimic "windows". Both of which I hoped would soften the look of this "big, ugly cage" in my back yard. And while the finished product didn't exactly have the appearance I was going for, I do feel it could have been worse. 
And besides, I needed a little wood shed to keep the firewood dry. LOL


----------



## Philip Hemmings

A lot more expensive over here in the UK!


----------



## Izzy95

Has anyone used this? 
https://www.katzecure.com/systems/


----------



## Philip Hemmings

Do you live in the UK?


----------



## lorilu

Izzy95 said:


> Has anyone used this?
> https://www.katzecure.com/systems/


I did a quick search of this thread and the katzecure system is mentioned a number of times (32!) Here's my search

https://www.petforums.co.uk/search/26365611/?q=katzecure&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=211361


----------



## kuklinka

Have you got any advice for small overgrown gardens. My husband is prepared to cut back some stuff that cats could climb up but doesn't want it stripped back. He also doesn't want the small space taken up with a cat run. He is prepared to ditch the wendy house. I thought Purrfectfence freestanding up against the hedge and taking foam off trampoline poles (to prevent climbing) and then fence toppers up the other side and making sure gaps are plugged and trees flashed might work.

This is only for when we are there and have the doors open, not for free 24/7 access. One old cat (who has a microchip cat flap but never strays) and two Bengals who don't have flap access (although do to return back if they ever got out)

Here are some pics.


----------



## chillminx

Hi @kuklinka, I hope you are well 

Great you have provided photos - that's very helpful!

From my experience of cat proofing my garden these are my thoughts :

Be very careful of anything right next to the house - the last thing you need is cats on the roof (very scary, especially if they won't come down!) Are you planning to take down the wooden trellis shown in one photo? Your bengals will climb it and from there get on your conservatory roof, and from there to the roof of the house.

If the trellis is removed they might still be able to climb the ornamental shrub next to the house (if it will hold their weight). They may also climb the folded umbrella if its by the wall, and get onto the conservatory roof. (Believe me cats will try anything! )

They will climb up the mesh around the trampoline, are there trees or bushes they could access from climbing up the trampoline?

At the side of the house where you have a storage bunker you will need sloping inward mesh on the flat roof above, or they will jump up there from the bunker, giving them access to the rest of the roof, or the front garden.

Is the "hedge" the shrubbery and trees shown in the photos, or is the hedge behind that? If it is behind it you may need to cut back quite a lot of your mature shrubbery so that you can get to the hedge to fix the cat proofing against it.

If the mature shrubbery and trees in the photos is the actual hedge you may need it cut it back a fair bit to fit the catproofing as near to your boundaries as possible, to give yourselves a decent amount of space. Otherwise it will feel very claustrophobic for you in the garden and won't be much fun to sit out in.

How tall are you planning to have the freestanding Purrfect fence? I'd suggest 8ft high at least, if you plan keeping your mature shrubs, so you don't end up with the fencing being lower than the shrubs/trees next to it.

One of our neighbours asked for our cat proofing brackets and mesh not to be visible from her side, so that limited us to a max of 7 ft (the height of the fence) . I changed some of the planting below the fence as there were mature shrubs which were growing above the fence line.

I would replace the Wendy house with a cat house. I have two cat houses and my cats love basking in them in the sunshine. Both houses are always in use in the summer and I move them around the garden so they are in the sun or the shade depending on the weather.

Mine are like this:

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_beds_baskets/cat_house/outdoor/278229

It is the verandah part they love, none of them ever uses the bottom part.

Good luck with everything. Your cats will love being outdoors.


----------



## Philip Hemmings

I think some photos of after you have cut back maybe more help.


----------



## Bethanjane22

We've just renovated our garden and asked our landscaper to create a cat roller system. It is comprised of sections of PVC pipe threaded over a metal wire which makes it turn and rattle when pulled on. We also have a wire running along the top of the fence to deter any neighbour cats walking along the fence. So far it seems to be working well. Our two 8 month old British Long Hairs have looked at the fence many times but cannot figure out how to climb up it. It seems to deter them because it sticks out like a ledge so I don't think they can figure out how to get over it. Most of the time they are lounging in the sun and chasing butterflies and other flying insects! I've attached a few photos and will add more close ups once I get a chance to take them. Of course I've included the obligatory cat pictures!


----------



## chillminx

Hi @Bethanjane22 - I very much hope your cats continue to be baffled by the cat proofing. 

I had a similar DIY system on my garden fences, based on the roller system, and using drain pipes and wire, as you have done. Unfortunately one of my young cats learned to scale the fence and jump over the drain pipe (without touching it) to the fence behind it.

Neighbourhood cats walked along the fence behind the drain pipes and then jumped right over the pipes into the garden. Luckily I didn't spent a lot on the system, with it being a DIY job. I took it down and replaced it with the Purrfect Fence system with its folding brackets and mesh. That was 4 yrs ago and so far it has been successful.

Hopefully you won't need to replace yours.


----------



## Bethanjane22

chillminx said:


> Hi @Bethanjane22 - I very much hope your cats continue to be baffled by the cat proofing.
> 
> I had a similar DIY system on my garden fences, based on the roller system, and using drain pipes and wire, as you have done. Unfortunately one of my young cats learned to scale the fence and jump over the drain pipe (without touching it) to the fence behind it.
> 
> Neighbourhood cats walked along the fence behind the drain pipes and then jumped right over the pipes into the garden. Luckily I didn't spent a lot on the system, with it being a DIY job. I took it down and replaced it with the Purrfect Fence system with its folding brackets and mesh. That was 4 yrs ago and so far it has been successful.
> 
> Hopefully you won't need to replace yours.


We are hoping ours will be able to deter them enough, as even though they are only 8 months old, they are not the most nimble of creatures! I don't think I've ever met cats as clumsy as my two lol!

We've designed it so that the pipe sticks out a fair bit from the fence at a 90 degree angle, and is directly in line with the top of the fence meaning that they wouldn't have a lot of space over the fence if they tried. Also we have brackets with wire running along the top of the fence so that no cats can walk on there (the fence is very narrow anyway). If they do somehow figure it out, we will try to adapt it to make sure they cannot escape again.

I will keep you all updated


----------



## Jannor

Hello

Omlet cat run - info in this thread. I started a new one but it should be here too.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-run-advice-needed-omlet


----------



## bobamort

Hello everyone! I’m new here and looking for some advice  I’ve gone through pages and pages of this thread and I’m so amazed at all your wonderful gardens and cat runs!

Basically, my beautiful kitty Boba was killed by a car a few weeks ago  It’s the first time I’ve lost a cat this way and I’m finding it very difficult to deal with. Her brother Mortimer was extremely close to her, and we’re steadily helping him with his grieving process - we’ll get there! The two of them were thick as thieves and would spend the majority of their day together outside. We live on a quiet estate, but unfortunately we are relatively close to a main road where people drive like IDIOTS. I was even involved in a car crash there when someone came speeding round a corner and collided into the back of our car (outside a nursery too!)

Anyway...we’ve been looking into cat-proofing the garden as a means of protecting Morty while still letting him enjoy the outdoors that he loves so much. He’s currently on strict supervised garden time until we get it sorted and I feel so guilty  He’a barely going out at all as myself and my partner work full-time. He’s escaped once already but of course came back an hour later as if everything was fine - while I was in the middle of a full on anxiety attack! I know he must be feeling sad and confused, but I’m so scared to let him go roaming after what happened to his sister.

I’m just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation? Where they’ve had to transition an outdoor cat into a semi-restricted garden environment?

Luckily Morty isn’t as wild as Boba was (she was a Bengal-cross) so I don’t envision many problems with him escaping, but I just want him to have the best life possible.

Our garden is quite large with lots of grass, and I’m planning on buying things for him to play with and climb on, and lots of cat-friendly plants! We’re also thinking of clearing out the garage, insulating it, and installing a cat flap for him to use so he can stay out in the day.

Sorry for rambling! I think I’m just seeking a bit of reassurance really!


----------



## MilleD

bobamort said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here and looking for some advice  I've gone through pages and pages of this thread and I'm so amazed at all your wonderful gardens and cat runs!
> 
> Basically, my beautiful kitty Boba was killed by a car a few weeks ago  It's the first time I've lost a cat this way and I'm finding it very difficult to deal with. Her brother Mortimer was extremely close to her, and we're steadily helping him with his grieving process - we'll get there! The two of them were thick as thieves and would spend the majority of their day together outside. We live on a quiet estate, but unfortunately we are relatively close to a main road where people drive like IDIOTS. I was even involved in a car crash there when someone came speeding round a corner and collided into the back of our car (outside a nursery too!)
> 
> Anyway...we've been looking into cat-proofing the garden as a means of protecting Morty while still letting him enjoy the outdoors that he loves so much. He's currently on strict supervised garden time until we get it sorted and I feel so guilty  He'a barely going out at all as myself and my partner work full-time. He's escaped once already but of course came back an hour later as if everything was fine - while I was in the middle of a full on anxiety attack! I know he must be feeling sad and confused, but I'm so scared to let him go roaming after what happened to his sister.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation? Where they've had to transition an outdoor cat into a semi-restricted garden environment?
> 
> Luckily Morty isn't as wild as Boba was (she was a Bengal-cross) so I don't envision many problems with him escaping, but I just want him to have the best life possible.
> 
> Our garden is quite large with lots of grass, and I'm planning on buying things for him to play with and climb on, and lots of cat-friendly plants! We're also thinking of clearing out the garage, insulating it, and installing a cat flap for him to use so he can stay out in the day.
> 
> Sorry for rambling! I think I'm just seeking a bit of reassurance really!


I moved house last July and transitioned all 4 of my cats from completely 24/7 free roaming to (firstly) house arrest, and then when the garden was proofed, access to that when I am home.

I do tend to play with them out there a bit for interest, but also bought a couple of these guys outdoor cat trees which I think are fab http://www.cat-climbing-towers.com/

You may have a slightly harder task in that, obviously, my lot hadn't free roamed _here_ but I'm sure you will be able to manage it, it's just the enrichment they need as they aren't able to roam. Good luck!


----------



## bobamort

@MilleD

This is so so reassuring to here - thank you so much! I'm definitely willing to make the garden a fun place to be and spend as much time out there with him as I can! In the summer we like to leave the back door open when we're at home, so it'd be so nice to be able to have Morty running in and out without the worry!

He was actually under house arrest for 2 weeks because unfortunately Boba's accident happened the evening before we went on holiday  I'm sure us leaving hasn't helped Morty much with his grieving process, but he was well taken care of by friends and family, and it's hopefully allowed him to adjust a little bit to not having Boba here, and not going out as often!

Those outdoor cat trees are perfect! Thank you so much for the link, and your advice!


----------



## bobamort

We’ve ordered our cat proof fencing from ProtectaPet now! I’m nervous but excited  I’m hoping that Morty takes to it and doesn’t go too stir crazy! We’ve been letting him out for little bursts on quiet days, and he always seems to hang around the garden, or wander back after about half an hour - so I don’t think being restricted to the garden is going to bother him too much (hopefully!)

Does anyone else have any stories on how their cats reacted to the fencing?

Also, I’m interested in getting him a kitty climber so he has some entertainment, but do I need to be wary about him using it as a launch pad to get over the fence? Where is best to position them?


----------



## chillminx

@bobamort

Best place to position a kitty climber is well away from boundary fences, garages, or trellises etc. i.e. right in the middle of the garden is ideal  I have two kitty climbers in my garden and the cats love to sit on them and survey the world below. They can see into my neighbours' gardens but they can't climb the fences.


----------



## Michelle Brazier

Here’s our bots outside space hand built by hubby


----------



## Flora1972

We've just installed Protect a Pet fencing and had been considering it for some time. We were finally swayed when we went to visit a fellow local cat lover who'd had it done. We had had our own rudimentary DIY cat fence previously but we were never confident about leaving him out unsupervised as he'd escaped on occasion into next doors garden. Our boy has just recovered from a major hip replacement op in Feb, so we didn't want ANY chance of him escaping again. And as we are near a busy road as well, this system was a no-brainer.

The process for ordering was quite straightforward. As we have a rather hilly and odd shaped garden and a few rather awkward trees that we didn't want to cut down (as they provide us privacy), I submitted a drawing with measurements and as many photos as I could showing the garden and the trickier areas. Lucy was extremely helpful in talking me through some areas that needed further photos for reference.

The guys from Protect a Pet, Josh and Mark Taylor arrived early and worked solidly all day without a break. (We considered DIY'ing it but am so glad we opted for installation in the end as it looks far more professional than if we'd done it ourselves.) Josh and Mark were polite, friendly and fully explained to me every step they needed to do beforehand. They had a job getting around our trees but with some hard pruning, the result looks great. We now have a strong, sturdy cat fence that you can hardly notice at all. We now feel confident to leave our boy outside and he certainly making the most of it, having had to be confined for 4 months.

It's not the cheapest solution by all means but if you think how much a vet bill would be if your furbie was run over, thats the reasoning we went for. Over the years it will pay for itself. Our boy gets his freedom to play and we get peace of mind he's safe. We're very happy with the end result (and so is Teddy!)


----------



## chillminx

@Flora1972 - the protective fencing is excellent! Well done for having it installed. I have cat proofed my garden too. 

Do you have plans to add shrubs and tall outdoor cat trees to the garden to give Teddy places to snooze under and high-up places to sit and watch the birds and squirrels.?

I have placed my cat trees well away from the fences but they are tall enough from the top step for my cats to be able see over my fences into neighbours' gardens, which they like to do! I've made a small copse with fir trees, which are great for providing shady nooks for the cats to tuck themselves under on hot days. And there are lots of large shrubs for them to hide under.


----------



## TriTri

Hi @Flora1972
That's very good of you to do that for Teddy. If only more people would (or could). It just shows how important Teddy is to you.
Thank you for sharing the pictures. It's great for other people to see how everything's possible. It looks like Teddy will be nice & safe now and you shouldn't have to worry, (just keep an eye on those overhanging trees from the other side, so they don't interfere with it in the future, but I expect you know that already). What a lovely cat you have too :Cat

Chillminx's ideas are great, then it would be a cat's paradise. I love the high up look out idea for looking over the boundary, the tall tree and shrubs and wood ideas. My cats love having places to hide in the garden. I expect the trees will grow back at the bottom too, which Teddy can sit under. Is there a catnip plant there yet? Might as well go the whole hog  Great job


----------



## Minuscule

Hello Everyone,

I would like to know if someone has ever used the Zooplus nets to catproof a balcony?
I take Ren on the balcony with a harness and a lead but it's a pain and it's not very nice for him.
I need to read this thread but if someone has used them and know if it's strong enough or not... I don't plan to stay in this flat forever, so I'd like to find a system I could use elsewhere too! I have attached a picture of the balcony.
The ideal solution would be something I could remove during the week because in theory, I'm not allowed to add nets on my balcony...

Also, I'd like to find a way to protect my windows because it's gonna be hot this summer...


----------



## lorilu

How about some kind of framed netting that could be hung on hooks when you want it up, and lifted down and leaned against the wall when you don't? How long is the balcony? Maybe two parts, if it's very long. I used deer netting to cat proof my little porch. It wasn't necessary for me to make it removable though. But deer netting is very light and easy to work with. It would be easy to staple it to a light weight frame to be moved around.

I have screens in my windows, in the US it's standard in any house or apartment. I've read enough in this forum to know you can purchase screening for windows that can be made safe for cats. I think someone here even sells them but the member's name and business escapes me at the moment. Maybe have a look in the classified section.

EDIT: search the forum with this term: Flat Cats


----------



## TriTri

lorilu said:


> How about some kind of framed netting that could be hung on hooks when you want it up, and lifted down and leaned against the wall when you don't? How long is the balcony? Maybe two parts, if it's very long. I used deer netting to cat proof my little porch. It wasn't necessary for me to make it removable though. But deer netting is very light and easy to work with. It would be easy to staple it to a light weight frame to be moved around.
> 
> I have screens in my windows, in the US it's standard in any house or apartment. I've read enough in this forum to know you can purchase screening for windows that can be made safe for cats. I think someone here even sells them but the member's name and business escapes me at the moment. Maybe have a look in the classified section.
> 
> EDIT: search the forum with this term: Flat Cats


Flat Cats do the Velcro PVC coated fibreglass insect netting, which I make for doors and windows, but I wouldn't rely on them for a balcony several floors up. The Velcro brand is very good and can be repeatedly attached and unattached easily, but Minuscule would need to be there with Ren when used. I'm not sure if the sticky tape could get damp on a balcony if it rained and lose its adhesive stick either?
Someone on here makes wooden framed netting screens. I imagine like you say you would need 2 parts to be able to carry the screen through the balcony door and be portable. It would need to be attached to the walls etc to be safe, unless it's a very snug fit and then Minuscule would need to stay with Ren when it's in use? Are you @Minuscule allowed to fit screws around the balcony to attach a frame to?


----------



## lorilu

TriTri said:


> Flat Cats do the Velcro PVC coated fibreglass insect netting, which I make for doors and windows, but I wouldn't rely on them for a balcony several floors up. The Velcro brand is very good and can be repeatedly attached and unattached easily, but Minuscule would need to be there with Ren when used. I'm not sure if the sticky tape could get damp on a balcony if it rained and lose its adhesive stick either?
> Someone on here makes wooden framed netting screens. I imagine like you say you would need 2 parts to be able to carry the screen through the balcony door and be portable. It would need to be attached to the walls etc to be safe, unless it's a very snug fit and then Minuscule would need to stay with Ren when it's in use? Are you @Minuscule allowed to fit screws around the balcony to attach a frame to?


The flat cat screens would be for windows. I posted other suggestions for the balcony. And I would never recommend anyone leave a cat alone out on a balcony, no matter how secure it might seem. 
: )


----------



## TriTri

lorilu said:


> The flat cat screens would be for windows. I posted other suggestions for the balcony. And I would never recommend anyone leave a cat alone out on a balcony, no matter how secure it might seem.
> : )


Apologies lorilu, my misunderstanding. That will teach me for reading quickly whilst suppose to be working :Sorry


----------



## Treaclesmum

Hi, does anyone know of a good company for selling hammocks for catruns? Or could I just buy a human sized hammock and will they use it, or will it be too big and not feel secure for them?


----------



## lorilu

Treaclesmum said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a good company for selling hammocks for catruns? Or could I just buy a human sized hammock and will they use it, or will it be too big and not feel secure for them?


I googled outdoor hammock forcats. This one comes from the US, but it gives you an idea

https://www.etsy.com/listing/508650...VqEww3254Rf3OyRBQ3olS3gbfJAWlWDy-txoCoxzw_wcB

or something like this?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dog-Cat-...ock-Camping-Indoor-Outdoor-Camp-/231964828033


----------



## Ottery

I first read this thread last autumn, a couple of days after my youngest cat was run over and killed. She was the second cat killed by a car within 18 months. I've had cats all my life, and we live in the countryside in what should be a 'safe' area - but of course there are still roads, and still cars. I knew I couldn't get another cat and let this happen again. But I have always been very pro-roaming. I love the fact they go out and return, like magic, and you don't know what they have been doing. Only of course, sometimes they don't come back.

So after reading around, including the posts here, we arranged for Protectapet to install a secure area for them. We have a huge garden and it would be unaffordable to put secure cat fencing all round it, so they have their own smaller secure garden, 10' x 12' with a catflap from a window to access it. We asked Protectapet to put a netting 'lid' on it (a sort of bigger version of their Catio), because our cats are Burmese and I was pretty sure they would find a way out otherwise. It was installed last December so has been used for 6 months now. My OH built a fantastic 'cat gym' for them, and they also have access to the old potting shed (will take some pics and add them later for anyone interested).

Protectapet did a great job of ensuring it was all secure, we couldn't have built the enclosure ourselves. It was a tricky job with different ground levels, and it was December and very wet! 

So we now have our two older girls, plus two 6 month old kittens. All Burmese - chocolate, blue, lilac and red! (We also have an older male cat who still roams, because rabbiting is his whole reason for living and he'd never accept being confined.)

I'll be honest, I don't like confining them, they are young athletic cats who would love to run free. But at least I know they are safe.

(The profile photo is of my lovely Monty, who was run over two years ago. RIP.)


----------



## TriTri

Ottery said:


> I first read this thread last autumn, a couple of days after my youngest cat was run over and killed. She was the second cat killed by a car within 18 months. I've had cats all my life, and we live in the countryside in what should be a 'safe' area - but of course there are still roads, and still cars. I knew I couldn't get another cat and let this happen again. But I have always been very pro-roaming. I love the fact they go out and return, like magic, and you don't know what they have been doing. Only of course, sometimes they don't come back.
> 
> So after reading around, including the posts here, we arranged for Protectapet to install a secure area for them. We have a huge garden and it would be unaffordable to put secure cat fencing all round it, so they have their own smaller secure garden, 10' x 12' with a catflap from a window to access it. We asked Protectapet to put a netting 'lid' on it (a sort of bigger version of their Catio), because our cats are Burmese and I was pretty sure they would find a way out otherwise. It was installed last December so has been used for 6 months now. My OH built a fantastic 'cat gym' for them, and they also have access to the old potting shed (will take some pics and add them later for anyone interested).
> 
> Protectapet did a great job of ensuring it was all secure, we couldn't have built the enclosure ourselves. It was a tricky job with different ground levels, and it was December and very wet!
> 
> So we now have our two older girls, plus two 6 month old kittens. All Burmese - chocolate, blue, lilac and red! (We also have an older male cat who still roams, because rabbiting is his whole reason for living and he'd never accept being confined.)
> 
> I'll be honest, I don't like confining them, they are young athletic cats who would love to run free. But at least I know they are safe.
> 
> (The profile photo is of my lovely Monty, who was run over two years ago. RIP.)


Sorry to hear you lost your dear Monty and another cat to roads. I hope you do put some photos on here for us to see your new set up , as it it sounds perfect for your cats. I can understand how you still let your older male cat roam, after all this time, and I suspect he is careful and has a few of his 9 lives left  It's so tricky weighing it all up isn't it, but you've done what's best for your cats now. The gym sounds great. Maybe we will get photos of your dear cats (and kittens later) making use of their new set up too?


----------



## Ottery

Thank you for your lovely post, TriTri. 
I've just been out taking some photos, will post them up later this evening.


----------



## TriTri

Ottery said:


> Thank you for your lovely post, TriTri.
> I've just been out taking some photos, will post them up later this evening.


Yay!! I'll be back then :Cat


----------



## Ottery

Here we go... first pic is the main part of the enclosure (we've let the grass grow at one end as they love pouncing in the long grass). They are all in there if you look hard! Otto (lilac) bottom left. Zuzu (blue) top plank on left, Teddy (red) top plank on right, Ruby (chocolate) being shy in the background.
Second pic is of their personalised potting shed.
I was pleased to see insects buzz in and out which amuses the kittens, and there are voles living under the shed!
If anyone wants any info about the enclosure (yes, it *was* expensive!) please ask.


----------



## Lindseylou

This looks ama


Ottery said:


> Here we go... first pic is the main part of the enclosure (we've let the grass grow at one end as they love pouncing in the long grass). They are all in there if you look hard! Otto (lilac) bottom left. Zuzu (blue) top plank on left, Teddy (red) top plank on right, Ruby (chocolate) being shy in the background.
> Second pic is of their personalised potting shed.
> I was pleased to see insects buzz in and out which amuses the kittens, and there are voles living under the shed!
> If anyone wants any info about the enclosure (yes, it *was* expensive!) please ask.


It looks amazing!


----------



## lorilu

Ottery said:


> Here we go... first pic is the main part of the enclosure (we've let the grass grow at one end as they love pouncing in the long grass). They are all in there if you look hard! Otto (lilac) bottom left. Zuzu (blue) top plank on left, Teddy (red) top plank on right, Ruby (chocolate) being shy in the background.
> Second pic is of their personalised potting shed.
> I was pleased to see insects buzz in and out which amuses the kittens, and there are voles living under the shed!
> If anyone wants any info about the enclosure (yes, it *was* expensive!) please ask.


How wonderful!


----------



## TriTri

Ottery said:


> Here we go... first pic is the main part of the enclosure (we've let the grass grow at one end as they love pouncing in the long grass). They are all in there if you look hard! Otto (lilac) bottom left. Zuzu (blue) top plank on left, Teddy (red) top plank on right, Ruby (chocolate) being shy in the background.
> Second pic is of their personalised potting shed.
> I was pleased to see insects buzz in and out which amuses the kittens, and there are voles living under the shed!
> If anyone wants any info about the enclosure (yes, it *was* expensive!) please ask.


Wow! It's like The Lions Of Longleat in Warminster. It's wonderful. The walkways and shelving are magnificent. I love the indoor area too and the seating area. It's great them being in the middle of things, high up, with what looks like a 360 degree view of the surrounding area(?). It looks a lot bigger than 10 feet x 12 feet? Did you mean 10 x 12 metres? It's a great height & the planting is nice. Is the cat flap access from the house?

I can see what you mean about a big garden that would cost a fortune to cat proof if you had done the whole garden.

You can see how much your gorgeous cats love it as they've got their tails up in the air, like they are on top of the world. And even voles nearby (sadly my Max's favourite toy)... and long grass to practice their hunting skills in. It's great and your cats are lovely too of course.


----------



## Ottery

Hi again, thank you all for the nice comments. 
Yes TriTri, I did mean metres not feet! It's a fairly elevated position so they do have a view - of course all they are interested in are the birds and rabbits!
The cat flap you can see is into the potting shed, so they can access it without the door being open, even in winter they like sleeping in there. The white wall on the right hand side of that pic is the house, and there is a cat flap in the window to let them in and out. 
But are they happy? no of course not, lol.


----------



## TriTri

Ottery said:


> Hi again, thank you all for the nice comments.
> Yes TriTri, I did mean metres not feet! It's a fairly elevated position so they do have a view - of course all they are interested in are the birds and rabbits!
> The cat flap you can see is into the potting shed, so they can access it without the door being open, even in winter they like sleeping in there. The white wall on the right hand side of that pic is the house, and there is a cat flap in the window to let them in and out.
> But are they happy? no of course not, lol.


Thank YOU for sharing the piccis. How wonderful. It's nice to know what's achievable and what options there are. It's nice to know Proctectapet are open to challenging gardens and nice to see what your OH has done too.

Sorry to ask, but where do they do their business? Is it in a pit that's been dug, indoor litter trays or what? It would be nice to hear what works.

Have you had a chance to plant up catnip yet? Maybe it's on your to-do list?

What a treat seeing some of your lovely cats too. ' 'Hope to meet the others in due course!


----------



## Ottery

There are two catnip plants - one here in the (not very good) pic, Otto sitting in front in the shade. 

Otto definitely has a wee in the flowerbed, haven't seen the others do so. I also bought a giant litter tray, drilled holes in the bottom to stop it filling up with rain, filled it with a bag of compost, and positioned it 'privately' behind the shed. It gets used, but I don't know by who! I clear it out regularly. They also come in to use the litter trays, the cats have always stayed in at night even when previously roaming, so I've always had litter trays.

Have included gratuitous photo of Teddy and Otto.


----------



## TriTri

Ottery said:


> There are two catnip plants - one here in the (not very good) pic, Otto sitting in front in the shade.
> 
> Otto definitely has a wee in the flowerbed, haven't seen the others do so. I also bought a giant litter tray, drilled holes in the bottom to stop it filling up with rain, filled it with a bag of compost, and positioned it 'privately' behind the shed. It gets used, but I don't know by who! I clear it out regularly. They also come in to use the litter trays, the cats have always stayed in at night even when previously roaming, so I've always had litter trays.
> 
> Have included gratuitous photo of Teddy and Otto.


Wow, beautiful cats and what lovely long legs . 
Thanks for the useful info. I built a cat litter area inside a giant laurel... the laurel is so big you can walk inside it, so it's sheltered from rain, dug a pit & added a couple of bags of compost, but my 3 cats at that time never used it . I tried placing compost in a litter tray there too, but that didn't work either, so I'm interested in what has a good chance of working in outside pens or enclosed gardens, other than of course undercover litter trays.


----------



## Ottery

You would have thought that the 'inside the laurel' option would have been ideal wouldn't you? I suspect my kittens aren't fussy whereas the older girls are. In winter I might try putting a normal litter tray in the shed and see if that is popular.


----------



## Ottery

Just adding this here as it seems a good place to mention it. We have our windows on limiters so they only open an inch or two so the cats can't get out. But we wanted one lounge window to open fully so we ordered a pet-screen, and it arrived today. OH just fitted it and it seems great (I will update if it isn't!) It's really light, it was easy to fit. You can buy a DIY kit but we bought a made to measure screen.

https://www.streme.co.uk/shop/pet-screens?search_tag[]=for-windows


----------



## chillminx

The Streme ones are good but more expensive than the Flat Cats made-to-measure safety screens which many of us have at our windows.

Pet Forum members get a discount from Flat Cats (or used to anyway, and worth checking if it is still offered.. ).

http://www.flatcats.co.uk/


----------



## Ottery

Good to have a choice. I'm afraid the use of video on that site defeated me!


----------



## chillminx

Ottery said:


> Good to have a choice. I'm afraid the use of video on that site defeated me!


Really? I found Dominic's video, on the Flat Cats site, explains in a clear and straightforward manner exactly how the mesh screens work.

But perhaps you meant you were unable to watch the video...


----------



## Ottery

I meant I just don't like watching instructional videos in general - just personal preference, it's not always convenient to have audio so I prefer written word. As you say, it's all fairly straightforward, I'm impressed how light and 'invisible' they are.


----------



## lorilu

Ottery said:


> I meant I just don't like watching instructional videos in general - just personal preference, it's not always convenient to have audio so I prefer written word. As you say, it's all fairly straightforward, I'm impressed how light and 'invisible' they are.


I am the same. If I don't have the option to read it, I am not going to know it, because I am not going to watch it.


----------



## huckybuck

I have to say I like the streme screens - they are so professional and look part of the doors/windows. 

We have Miramor cat screens on our french doors - the only problem is the mesh/magnets aren’t strong enough to stop 8/9kg of MC running full pelt at it. Grace has worked out how to push the bottom and lift the mesh from the frame!!!!

I need to find screens that use stronger mesh and magnets but still integrate into the doors well.


----------



## Ottery

Yes I can see you'd need strong magnets! My concern was the cats trying to climb up the screens and hanging off them to loosen them (I've got two young male Burmese) but to my surprise they haven't shown any signs of doing that - but I think if there was any weak point they'd find it! We've got french doors in the lounge which are now destined never to be opened again. We could get screens made but it's £££ so not sure if it's worth the cost.


----------



## Izzy95

I was googling cat proofing a garden and have seen security spikes advertised as a cat repellent, these ones don’t look sharp, just difficult to walk on I imagine? Has anyone used them/do they work. The ones I’ve seen look like less of a structure than other things I’ve seen and ideally if possible I’d like something that blends in. Just to add I in no way mean to hurt cats, these are called spikes but from the look of them they look more nobbly, if they are no good I will move on to something else


----------



## chillminx

Izzy95 said:


> I was googling cat proofing a garden and have seen security spikes advertised as a cat repellent, these ones don't look sharp, just difficult to walk on I imagine? Has anyone used them/do they work. The ones I've seen look like less of a structure than other things I've seen and ideally if possible I'd like something that blends in. Just to add I in no way mean to hurt cats, these are called spikes but from the look of them they look more nobbly, if they are no good I will move on to something else


The plastic spikes are easy for cats to walk along. They learn to avoid the spikes and walk on the flat bits. Anything sharper than that is illegal to use e.g. broken glass stuck into cement which people used to be put on top of their boundary walls when I was a kid to deter children from climbing over. Broken glass used to cause bad injuries to cats if they jumped on it.  Nothing will keep cats in the garden other than using mesh fitted high and at an angle.


----------



## Ade M

Just a wee pic of my Catio. I took out the double glazed glass in the rear bedroom window and replaced it with a door panel which houses the catflap. The ramp runs from the rear bedroom into the catio. 
The catio cost about £300 in materials, and I constructed it myself which took about 6 months due to ill health. The timber is from a local supplier, the wire and polycarb panels are from ebay.
The top end is almost like a small greenhouse, the cats just love the heat and warmth. The polycarb panels extend from the roof down 1m or so. The catio has changed since this configuration, with a separate section at the rear and a tunnel into the garage, where another enclosure is located.
But it gives you an idea how it functions and the construction.


----------



## lorilu

Ade M said:


> Just a wee pic of my Catio. I took out the double glazed glass in the rear bedroom window and replaced it with a door panel which houses the catflap. The ramp runs from the rear bedroom into the catio.
> The catio cost about £300 in materials, and I constructed it myself which took about 6 months due to ill health. The timber is from a local supplier, the wire and polycarb panels are from ebay.
> The top end is almost like a small greenhouse, the cats just love the heat and warmth. The polycarb panels extend from the roof down 1m or so. The catio has changed since this configuration, with a separate section at the rear and a tunnel into the garage, where another enclosure is located.
> But it gives you an idea how it functions and the construction.


That's wonderful! Thanks for posting x


----------



## huckybuck

Ade M said:


> Just a wee pic of my Catio. I took out the double glazed glass in the rear bedroom window and replaced it with a door panel which houses the catflap. The ramp runs from the rear bedroom into the catio.
> The catio cost about £300 in materials, and I constructed it myself which took about 6 months due to ill health. The timber is from a local supplier, the wire and polycarb panels are from ebay.
> The top end is almost like a small greenhouse, the cats just love the heat and warmth. The polycarb panels extend from the roof down 1m or so. The catio has changed since this configuration, with a separate section at the rear and a tunnel into the garage, where another enclosure is located.
> But it gives you an idea how it functions and the construction.


This is fab!!
I'd love to have a tunnel running from the house to a run. And there are so many shelves and things to do - they must love it!!


----------



## TriTri

Ade M said:


> Just a wee pic of my Catio. I took out the double glazed glass in the rear bedroom window and replaced it with a door panel which houses the catflap. The ramp runs from the rear bedroom into the catio.
> The catio cost about £300 in materials, and I constructed it myself which took about 6 months due to ill health. The timber is from a local supplier, the wire and polycarb panels are from ebay.
> The top end is almost like a small greenhouse, the cats just love the heat and warmth. The polycarb panels extend from the roof down 1m or so. The catio has changed since this configuration, with a separate section at the rear and a tunnel into the garage, where another enclosure is located.
> But it gives you an idea how it functions and the construction.


Gosh! Well done @Ade M 
Please could you tell me what type of cats you have, as they look very similar to one on a very recent post here and we were trying to work out what breed the cat was? Your cats are very beautiful by the way! They must love their new catio.


----------



## Ottery

Wow, that looks brilliant - and you did it all yourself! Lots of opportunities for them to climb and be up high. I love the idea of the tubes, I think I may copy that!


----------



## Milo’s mum

https://www.msofas.co.uk/poprad-tree-shelf.html

I am considering this for some time as wall climbing for indoor.
What do you think?
It is originally a bookshelf so should have enough surface for a cat to climb


----------



## chillminx

Milo's mum said:


> https://www.msofas.co.uk/poprad-tree-shelf.html
> 
> I am considering this for some time as wall climbing for indoor.
> What do you think?
> It is originally a bookshelf so should have enough surface for a cat to climb


Will it lead up to shelves or to tops of cupboards - as resting places? If so then I think it'd be good.


----------



## TriTri

Milo's mum said:


> https://www.msofas.co.uk/poprad-tree-shelf.html
> 
> I am considering this for some time as wall climbing for indoor.
> What do you think?
> It is originally a bookshelf so should have enough surface for a cat to climb


Are the ends sharp at all?


----------



## lorilu

Milo's mum said:


> https://www.msofas.co.uk/poprad-tree-shelf.html
> 
> I am considering this for some time as wall climbing for indoor.
> What do you think?
> It is originally a bookshelf so should have enough surface for a cat to climb


I don't understand, what is it? Where are the shelves?


----------



## TriTri




----------



## Milo’s mum

chillminx said:


> Will it lead up to shelves or to tops of cupboards - as resting places? If so then I think it'd be good.


Yes, I wanted to use as base and add rope and scratching matts etc. Wondered if anyone has something similar. 
I want a cat tree but not for my house to look like a zoo. (I don't mean in a bad way. People like different things). 
We already converted out staircase posts to scratching posts. They were sticking there already. Better get them do a job


----------



## Milo’s mum

I don't think it is sharp. Here is a better photo


----------



## lorilu

TriTri said:


> View attachment 416573
> View attachment 416575


While the second may be more appealing to most cats, I wouldn't call the first a nightmare. It's still a nice outdoor space for a cat to enjoy, many cats would be thrilled with it.


----------



## lorilu

Milo's mum said:


> I don't think it is sharp. Here is a better photo
> View attachment 416577


OH now I see. How could anyone know what that is, from the link? lol Not sure that would be sturdy enough for a cat? or even enough room really, the things on it are tiny. And how would the cat get up there? Not my cup of tea in any case but everyone has their own tastes so let us know if the cats like it.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I agree the bookcase looks a bit too narrow!
And both gardens are nice for cats, the narrow flower bed on the top right would be good for toileting, and they would enjoy using the rest if the space. I agree about the hedge though, they're not cat proof as cats can easily squeeze through at the bottom.


----------



## chillminx

@Milo's Mum - I love the design of the bookcase/shelves as a piece of artwork, but am not sure it would be very cat friendly tbh.

There are other pieces, designed especially for cats which are quite artistic looking, e.g. some good ideas here:

https://www.etsy.com/market/cat_shelves


----------



## buffie

TriTri said:


> View attachment 416573
> View attachment 416575


Whilst I do prefer the look of the garden in the 2nd pic for an owner with a cat proofed garden that would be the nightmare , you would never know if your cat had somehow managed to get out or a roaming cat had got in .
It actually looks a bit like mine and I have a b*gger of a job checking where any unwelcome visitors might be hiding, waiting to hassle Meeko when he is out in the run .
Also I wouldn't really be wanting to attract the birds into a garden where they would be easy pickings


----------



## buffie

Milo's mum said:


> I don't think it is sharp. Here is a better photo
> View attachment 416577


Not for me as a piece of furniture or for a cat , sorry , and at nearly £300 its eye wateringly expensive


----------



## Milo’s mum

I came across this IKEA furniture adapted for cats. Some really cool ideas.
https://www.ikeahackers.net/2014/07/a-garden-catio-cat-paradise.html


----------



## Biggles50

I had one of many cats that could from a sitting position jump up high enough to hook onto the gutter (I live in a bungalow).

Did not matter when I attached brackets at 45 degrees and netting, he still escaped.

Only netting over the whole garden worked but that in turn caused problems when there was snow building up on it.

Hence some form of enclosed cat run is the way


----------



## [email protected]

We will be moving house shortly and will again have to catproof my garden. With our current garden, I DIY'ed a roller system, which was quite (but not 100%) effective. But it took weeks of hard work. I haven't the energy to do it again, and am looking at the protectapet system. However, have some questions:

Is it very noticeable from the neighbour's side? 
Has anyone had objections from neighbours (of course, I will ask them, but sometimes people can be miserable just for the sake of it)
My husband is quite tall, just over six foot. The fences are standard, height, around 6 feet. Will the brackets not poke him in the eye or something when he mows the lawn?
Can the company help me design the system and advise what I need if I plan to DIY it?
How does the system compare to the others in the market, e.g. Purrfectfence.

Would be great to hear from those who have installed protectapet. TIA


----------



## Biggles50

If you ring your council and ask them the maximum allowable fence height you will know how high you can go.

Where I used to live it was 2 meters.

That said often fences are shared ownership hence you cannot attach anything to the fence without the agreement of the other parties.


----------



## chillminx

@[email protected]

Hi KMK,

It has always been the case in the homes I've owned that I owned the boundary fence on one side of my garden, while the boundary fence on the other side was owned by the neighbour adjoining my garden on that side. It will state in the Deeds of your property which fence is owned by which householder but I believe the general rule is the fence to the right of the property (as you face the house from the road) is the one that belongs to the owner of the property.

If a fence belongs to one's neighbour then one should discuss any modifications one wishes to make and get the neighbour's approval. This includes painting, attaching climbing plants, trellis, cat proofing or even making fence repairs.

If the fence belongs to you, you do not need your neighbour's approval for any changes you want to make. Though it would be tactful to discuss anything that would have an impact upon them, e.g. if their view would be obscured.

It is generally the case with most UK local Councils that a garden fence should be erected no higher than 2 metres without planning permission. If your Council treats trellis as part of the fence then the total height of your fence plus trellis should not exceed 2 metres. If your Council treats trellis as a "temporary structure" then the fence with trellis on top can exceed the 2 metre limit. A "temporary trellis" is one that's used to support plants for a limited period of time during the year.

I don't have Protectapet, I have Purrfect Fence. It is the case that the brackets are only just above our heads. Anyone any taller than about 5'10" would find themselves being poked in the face by the brackets. It is not a problem for us when mowing the lawn as we have wide borders (each 50 cms front to back) at the boundaries of our garden, therefore the brackets and mesh are above the borders, not the lawn.


----------



## Biggles50

That is the case in many properties erected in the last 40-50 years, my last two properties certainly have had shared ownership of a single fence.

In a lot of properties built since the seventies the fencing separating the properties was often nothing more than a simple post and rail which were then replaced with something more private by owners hence the deeds may well not reflect who specifically owns the fencing.

I bought my 1987 built bungalow in 2003 and it has concrete posts and a 300mm base panel with wooden wavy lap panels. 

I specifically as the Solicitor who owns the fencing on each of the boundaries with my three neighbours and they responded that it was shared.


----------



## chillminx

@Biggles50 - interesting, what you describe is not something I've ever come across before, but perhaps the arrangement encourages good neighbourly relations.


----------



## Biggles50

It just shows that there are no hard and fast definitives and why each householder has to determine what applies to their properties.

Assuming one thing is not the way.


----------



## chillminx

@Biggles50 - I was not "assuming" anything but was merely sharing my own experience, in a friendly manner. If your experience is different, then so be it.


----------



## [email protected]

Well, the new house is a new build property. The fences are standard 6 feet (under 2m) I will ask the neighbours, of course. I really just wanted to ask about others' experiences with the protectapet system.


----------



## chillminx

[email protected] said:


> Well, the new house is a new build property. The fences are standard 6 feet (under 2m) I will ask the neighbours, of course. I really just wanted to ask about others' experiences with the protectapet system.


Maybe start a new thread with 'Protectapet' in the title? I recall there are forum members who have had this system fitted in their gardens. But they may not notice your post on this thread...


----------



## Minuscule

Milo's mum said:


> https://www.msofas.co.uk/poprad-tree-shelf.html
> 
> I am considering this for some time as wall climbing for indoor.
> What do you think?
> It is originally a bookshelf so should have enough surface for a cat to climb


It looks nice! It looks quite shallow but if there is enough space for the cat to sit, then it's definitely good.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Did anyone see the programme with Alan Titchmarsh this evening on ITV, it featured a couple who were building a great catio for their team of Siamese and other cats! It turned out lovely, however I was very worried to see what appeared to be a giant lily plant right in the middle! 
If anyone saw this and managed to get the name of the show, it would be good to write and advise the couple to take this plant out. I saw it whilst at work, so only saw a bit of it. Hope someone warns them!


----------



## TriTri

Treaclesmum said:


> Did anyone see the programme with Alan Titchmarsh this evening on ITV, it featured a couple who were building a great catio for their team of Siamese and other cats! It turned out lovely, however I was very worried to see what appeared to be a giant lily plant right in the middle!
> If anyone saw this and managed to get the name of the show, it would be good to write and advise the couple to take this plant out. I saw it whilst at work, so only saw a bit of it. Hope someone warns them!


Yes, I watched some of it. I think it's called Love Your Garden, but will check. Lovely catio and sweet Sphinx and 5 other cats. I didn't spot a lily.
Alan did a "Doggy" garden, but donated a few minutes to a Catio garden, although the ladies husband had some other interesting name for it .


----------



## lorilu

Treaclesmum said:


> Did anyone see the programme with Alan Titchmarsh this evening on ITV, it featured a couple who were building a great catio for their team of Siamese and other cats! It turned out lovely, however I was very worried to see what appeared to be a giant lily plant right in the middle!
> If anyone saw this and managed to get the name of the show, it would be good to write and advise the couple to take this plant out. I saw it whilst at work, so only saw a bit of it. Hope someone warns them!


You could contact them here

https://www.facebook.com/LoveYourGarden2/?ref=py_c


----------



## Treaclesmum

lorilu said:


> You could contact them here
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LoveYourGarden2/?ref=py_c


Thanks for the link. I think I will use the channel's proper website


----------



## lorilu

Treaclesmum said:


> Thanks for the link. I think I will use the channel's proper website


I just searched LoveYourGarden (based on TriTri's post) and that's the first thing that came up. In my experience you're more likely to get a response to a FB private message than you are to filling out a contact form on a website. If that is the right show, of course. Perhaps I've misunderstood and you don't think it's the same show.


----------



## chillminx

lorilu said:


> I just searched LoveYourGarden (based on TriTri's post) and that's the first thing that came up. In my experience you're more likely to get a response to a FB private message than you are to filling out a contact form on a website. If that is the right show, of course. Perhaps I've misunderstood and you don't think it's the same show.


Yes, it's the right programme @lorilu.  I agree it would be a good idea to contact the Team through their FB page, either with a private message (through Messenger) or with a public post on their wall. I too think one is more likely to get a response that way than by going through their website.


----------



## TriTri

Received this information this week, which some may find useful. Apologies if it's already been posted...
https://icatcare.org/advice/fencing-in-your-garden/


----------



## chillminx

Very good article @TriTri - thanks for the link.  Hopefully as Icat Care have given cat-proofed gardens and catios the stamp of approval more owners will consider them as an option for their indoor cats so they can have some safe time outdoors.


----------



## cats galore

We have recently moved house and relocated my cat rescue after new neighbours caused trouble for me. This is the catio my own cats now have. First photos were while it was being built and then a one of some of the cats enjoying the space. I have lots more photos too of some of the rescue cats using the run before my own cats moved in. They all love it and I have the comfort of knowing they are all safe


----------



## TriTri

cats galore said:


> We have recently moved house and relocated my cat rescue after new neighbours caused trouble for me. This is the catio my own cats now have. First photos were while it was being built and then a one of some of the cats enjoying the space. I have lots more photos too of some of the rescue cats using the run before my own cats moved in. They all love it and I have the comfort of knowing they are all safe


Hi @cats galore, that's lovely! The cats look very relaxed and pleased with their new catio. The more photos the better please . I hope you have kinder neighbours at your new home and have many happy years there with your beautiful cats.

P.S. what did you use to make the roof?


----------



## Orla

That looks amazing @cats galore - does it have a door to get out of it from the outside or is it completely enclosed?


----------



## SbanR

cats galore said:


> We have recently moved house and relocated my cat rescue after new neighbours caused trouble for me. This is the catio my own cats now have. First photos were while it was being built and then a one of some of the cats enjoying the space. I have lots more photos too of some of the rescue cats using the run before my own cats moved in. They all love it and I have the comfort of knowing they are all safe


Could we have more photos please. Also second the request for information about the roof. I'm hoping to do something similar next year.


----------



## Orla

Can anyone who has had an enclosure built for them (rather than DIY) give me an idea of costs. I’m considering a lean to covering most of my patio, which is lower than the rest of the garden. Also, do you fix the enclosure to the house, floor, both, or none?


----------



## Richard Leo

Hi Everyone! I have a male Bengal/cross, his sister was recently hit and killed by a car. I have been trying to catproof my garden but he is such a good climber am struggling to contain him given the fence panel design having horizontal bars.

Are there any recommendations for an outdoor/outdoor catflap for my side gate? Purpose will be to let Leo back in if he does get out but to allow any other cat out.if they were to get in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Orla

I'm sure someone (@chillminx maybe?) said they used a regular indoor to outdoor microchip one but had built a hood around the top to protect it?


----------



## chillminx

Hello @richard Lee,

If you want a chipped cat flap to allow any other cat to get out of your garden then it's impossible to set it so Leo can't get out. Chipped cat flaps are made so they open when they read a cat's microchip. If the cat's microchip has never been scanned into the reader, then the flap won't open. If you want other cats to be able to get out then you would fit the cat-flap so the reader only works on the way in and not on the way out. In which case there is no point in having a cat flap on your gate to safeguard Leo as he would be able to come and go as he pleases.

The best solution is to make your garden impenetrable to other cats and impossible for Leo to get out of. That means using the proper materials. If you have an awkward shaped garden with trees at the boundary, or out-house roofs near the boundaries, then you may do better getting in a professional fitter to do the work as they are used to dealing with these situations.

I used a kit I bought from Purrfect Fence UK, which was fine and much cheaper than having a fitter do the work.


----------



## Richard Leo

chillminx said:


> Hello @richard Lee,
> 
> If you want a chipped cat flap to allow any other cat to get out of your garden then it's impossible to set it so Leo can't get out. Chipped cat flaps are made so they open when they read a cat's microchip. If the cat's microchip has never been scanned into the reader, then the flap won't open. If you want other cats to be able to get out then you would fit the cat-flap so the reader only works on the way in and not on the way out. In which case there is no point in having a cat flap on your gate to safeguard Leo as he would be able to come and go as he pleases.
> 
> The best solution is to make your garden impenetrable to other cats and impossible for Leo to get out of. That means using the proper materials. If you have an awkward shaped garden with trees at the boundary, or out-house roofs near the boundaries, then you may do better getting in a professional fitter to do the work as they are used to dealing with these situations.
> 
> I used a kit I bought from Purrfect Fence UK, which was fine and much cheaper than having a fitter do the work.


Thanks for the replies. I have a chip cat flap and that does a


chillminx said:


> Hello @richard Lee,
> 
> If you want a chipped cat flap to allow any other cat to get out of your garden then it's impossible to set it so Leo can't get out. Chipped cat flaps are made so they open when they read a cat's microchip. If the cat's microchip has never been scanned into the reader, then the flap won't open. If you want other cats to be able to get out then you would fit the cat-flap so the reader only works on the way in and not on the way out. In which case there is no point in having a cat flap on your gate to safeguard Leo as he would be able to come and go as he pleases.
> 
> The best solution is to make your garden impenetrable to other cats and impossible for Leo to get out of. That means using the proper materials. If you have an awkward shaped garden with trees at the boundary, or out-house roofs near the boundaries, then you may do better getting in a professional fitter to do the work as they are used to dealing with these situations.
> 
> I used a kit I bought from Purrfect Fence UK, which was fine and much cheaper than having a fitter do the work.


Thanks for the recommendations - will observe Leo and work out were the weak points are.


----------



## kaisa624

[email protected] said:


> Well, the new house is a new build property. The fences are standard 6 feet (under 2m) I will ask the neighbours, of course. I really just wanted to ask about others' experiences with the protectapet system.


I have a new build property with protectapet fencing. We did DIY so it's not the best job ever


----------



## Orla

Anyone used this company to create their cat enclosure? https://www.weld-mesh.com/animal-cages/cat-runs


----------



## [email protected]

kaisa624 said:


> I have a new build property with protectapet fencing. We did DIY so it's not the best job ever
> 
> View attachment 425062


Looks excellent. I went ahead and did it DIY myself. Took forever, but it is up and working.


----------



## Smuge

Will have an update for this thread in approx 5 weeks. We went for something custom and a bit different

Gives the cat somewhere to go outside without taking up a lot of room in our limited backgarden.

We could use the metal fence attachments to 'catproof' the whole garden but to be honest we really dislike the way they look. We would have been very cross if our neighbours put them up on their side of the fence so don't think it would be fair to put them up on ours.


----------



## MilleD

Smuge said:


> Will have an update for this thread in approx 5 weeks. We went for something custom and a bit different
> 
> Gives the cat somewhere to go outside without taking up a lot of room in our limited backgarden.
> 
> We could use the metal fence attachments to 'catproof' the whole garden but to be honest we really dislike the way they look. We would have been very cross if our neighbours put them up on their side of the fence so don't think it would be fair to put them up on ours.


Do you mean the brackets that stick out? I forget mine are even there.

Although the neighbours cat is adept at walking along them to get both in and out of my garden......


----------



## SbanR

MilleD said:


> Do you mean the brackets that stick out? I forget mine are even there.
> 
> Although the neighbours cat is adept at walking along them to get both in and out of my garden......


Hehehe, wait till s/he makes friends with your crowd and teaches them how to do it

@Smuge I hope you'll post photos of every stage of construction. I'm still looking to possibly get something done for Ollie


----------



## Smuge

SbanR said:


> Hehehe, wait till s/he makes friends with your crowd and teaches them how to do it
> 
> @Smuge I hope you'll post photos of every stage of construction. I'm still looking to possibly get something done for Ollie


It's all being done in one go. We are basically getting a very custom shed

our garden would be easy to do with the brackets but just don't think it's for us. (The grass isn't messy, it hasn't even been laid yet - that's all weeds)


----------



## bobthebadger

Can anyone suggest a lean to Catio that could attach to the catflap of my rear door and provide entertainment / amusement for a 2 year old boy. I think his boredom threshold is reached, and I want him to be stimulated and burn some energy but still be safe. Ideally it would be moveable if I had friends round or have a summer barbecue sometime. I did filter this thread for answers, but did not see a strong match. I'm not skilled at carpentry so I won't be making anything from scratch. Thanks


----------



## Treaclesmum

bobthebadger said:


> Can anyone suggest a lean to Catio that could attach to the catflap of my rear door and provide entertainment / amusement for a 2 year old boy. I think his boredom threshold is reached, and I want him to be stimulated and burn some energy but still be safe. Ideally it would be moveable if I had friends round or have a summer barbecue sometime. I did filter this thread for answers, but did not see a strong match. I'm not skilled at carpentry so I won't be making anything from scratch. Thanks


I've got a lean to catio like this. It's 6 x 6 foot. It was made by a company 8 years ago which I think has since folded. Google catios and something similar should come up.


----------



## jenny armour

I have used a comapny called Protectapet, they are not cheap but will build anything you want. They will come out and measure up for you


----------



## ScruffyCat

I have a raised decking in the garden as the house is on a hill. The back of the house is lower that the front by about 4ft.

The decking needs replacing... I am tempted to replace the decking on one side and extend on the other with a little kitty aviary has anyone else done this? Ideally I would like a space where we can all sit together


----------



## jenny armour

ScruffyCat said:


> I have a raised decking in the garden as the house is on a hill. The back of the house is lower that the front by about 4ft.
> 
> The decking needs replacing... I am tempted to replace the decking on one side and extend on the other with a little kitty aviary has anyone else done this? Ideally I would like a space where we can all sit together


Hi is there any way you can take a photo of the back of yr house?


----------



## GingerNinja

ScruffyCat said:


> I have a raised decking in the garden as the house is on a hill. The back of the house is lower that the front by about 4ft.
> 
> The decking needs replacing... I am tempted to replace the decking on one side and extend on the other with a little kitty aviary has anyone else done this? Ideally I would like a space where we can all sit together


Have a look at @Psygon 's - https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/weve-added-an-extension.499666/#post-1065269639

I actually found something using the search function!!!


----------



## jenny armour

As I said previously, I have an old wooden pen, but it is now starting to rot, so I got in touch with Protectapet and they have put up a pen on my patio. I dont have any fencing in my garden as it has all conifers all round the garden. The pen has been screwed into the block paving, and if I wanted to move I can take it with me. Dont know if this helps. In my old house I did have an aluminium framed smallpen on my decking which I sit in with the cats and it was attached to the conservatory. Unfortunately I dont have any pictutes at hand to show you


----------



## [email protected]

Just some feedback: we have had the protectapet system up since December. No escapes, no intrusions, my cats are much more relaxed also. Fabulous feeling. Although I notice, there have been some signs of digging outside of one of the fences by some creature trying to get in.....fox....dog....other cat?


----------



## jenny armour

You tell Protectapet what you want and they will probably be able to do it. Have a look on there site


----------



## Treaclesmum

[email protected] said:


> Just some feedback: we have had the protectapet system up since December. No escapes, no intrusions, my cats are much more relaxed also. Fabulous feeling. Although I notice, there have been some signs of digging outside of one of the fences by some creature trying to get in.....fox....dog....other cat?


That's concerning. Do they have food in the enclosure? I feed mine indoors and I find that other cats don't want to come in when they see my cats there, and their litter trays.


----------



## [email protected]

Treaclesmum said:


> That's concerning. Do they have food in the enclosure? I feed mine indoors and I find that other cats don't want to come in when they see my cats there, and their litter trays.


it is not an enclosure, it is a fenced garden. I have made an outdoor cat latrine in one corner which is where the digging from outside is happening. I will be securing it in the next few days, just wondering what creature is doing the digging....


----------



## chillminx

@[email protected]

It could be a dog, if your neighbour has a dog?

But more worryingly it could be a hedgehog, as you may have blocked his normal route for hunting for food, with your new fence. Hedgehogs are awake now, out of hibernation. They are nomadic and can walk as much as 2 miles a night looking for food. They like to go from garden to garden looking for insects.

When we put up a new fence in our garden a couple of years ago we had to make a little tunnel under it for the hedgehogs. We found 2 places under the new fence where the poor things had been digging trying to get through. We made a proper tunnel, put a bend in it and lined it with plastic guttering, so a cat or small dog could not fit through. Our old fence had several gaps underneath where the wood had rotted over 10 yrs, so the hedgehogs had natural places to get through. After we made the 'hog' tunnel there was no more digging under the fence.

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...e-pig-rspca-urges-public-to-be-hedgehog-aware


----------



## Treaclesmum

I think @[email protected] is in South Africa, so it could be even more concerning than a hedgehog..! Hope you get it sorted soon and the cats stay safe and secure x


----------



## chillminx

Treaclesmum said:


> I think @[email protected] is in South Africa, so it could be even more concerning than a hedgehog..! Hope you get it sorted soon and the cats stay safe and secure x


No she moved back to the UK about a year or so ago.


----------



## Treaclesmum

chillminx said:


> No she moved back to the UK about a year or so ago.


Thank God!

My cats were acting very nervous of going in the back garden on Monday and Tuesday, and last night I found out why - 2 large foxes outside! I think all the willdife is getting bolder now that many people are indoors a lot more.


----------



## elmarcos

Hi Everyone

First time poster here and I don't know whether this is going to sound daft or not but: I am about to build a standalone enclosure for my cats and I wondered for people who don't have them connected to their homes do you carry them in and out or use a carrier to get to and from the house?

Thanks


----------



## lorilu

elmarcos said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> First time poster here and I don't know whether this is going to sound daft or not but: I am about to build a standalone enclosure for my cats and I wondered for people who don't have them connected to their homes do you carry them in and out or use a carrier to get to and from the house?
> 
> Thanks


Ooohh how exciting! That isn't a daft question at all, it's quite reasonable.

Back in the day when my youngest (now 10!) was tiny and not yet ready to run loose in my protected fenced in yard, I let her come out in her (large dog) crate. I set the crate up in the yard and carried her from the house to the crate in her carrier. When it was time to go back in I opened the door of the crate, put the carrier in front of it and she trotted back into it.

She learned the routine very quickly.

If that isn't practical for multiple cats, could you build a little run for them to take them safely from the house to the enclosure? I think this thread may have pictures of things like that as well.


----------



## buffie

elmarcos said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> First time poster here and I don't know whether this is going to sound daft or not but: I am about to build a standalone enclosure for my cats and* I wondered for people who don't have them connected to their homes do you carry them in and out or use a carrier to get to and from the house*?
> 
> Thanks


I used to take my lad out and back in but found after a while it wasn't practical .When he was in he wanted out and vice versa so in the end we had to build a tunnel to allow him the freedom to decide whether he wanted to be out or in.
If you can I would try to put your run somewhere that you might be able to connect the run to the house at a later date if necessary.
This is what we ended up with.............

The original run................










with the tunnel added.................


----------



## chillminx

elmarcos said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> First time poster here and I don't know whether this is going to sound daft or not but: I am about to build a standalone enclosure for my cats and I wondered for people who don't have them connected to their homes do you carry them in and out or use a carrier to get to and from the house?
> Thanks


In my experience one of the biggest benefits to indoor cats when they are given an outdoor enclosure is the bit of valuable independence they also acquire to come and go as they please from the house to the enclosure. (at least during daylight hours).

If it is not possible to build the enclosure next to the house (with access for the cats through a cat flap) then making a safe tunnel (from wire mesh and wood) to run from the house to the enclosure is the next best thing. e.g. like buffie has done (see above)

If you are thinking of a very large freestanding enclosure, the size of a small garden perhaps your cats would be happy either being carried out or taken out in their carriers and put in their enclosure. An enclosure the size of a small garden filled with large shrubs, grass, outdoor cat trees, a place to shelter etc. would keep them occupied no doubt and they may not mind being shut in and left there for a couple of hours.

But if the enclosure is going to be small, say 7 or 8 ft square, a similar size to a cat pen, I can't see the cats being happy shut in and left on their own. If you plan to stay with them, the entire time they are in the enclosure, possibly it might be more acceptable to them. But I wouldn't be surprised if they were soon to ask to go indoors.


----------



## elmarcos

Thank you @lorilu, @buffie and @chillminx that was very helpful and has given me great food for thought.


----------



## Marthamatic

buffie said:


> I used to take my lad out and back in but found after a while it wasn't practical .When he was in he wanted out and vice versa so in the end we had to build a tunnel to allow him the freedom to decide whether he wanted to be out or in.
> If you can I would try to put your run somewhere that you might be able to connect the run to the house at a later date if necessary.
> This is what we ended up with.............
> 
> The original run................
> 
> View attachment 438002
> 
> 
> with the tunnel added.................
> 
> View attachment 438001


This looks incredible! I wondered how do you get around the problem of twigs and branches falling on top of the enclosure? Do you like regularly remove them? The problem I had is that my enclosure is close enough to a dying fur tree, so there are a lot of small (and not that small) twigs fall on top. Things get more complciated by the fact that they are almost inaccessible without propping up a ladder against a pillar of the enclosure to sweep off all of those twigs. If, however, I don't do this regularly, strong gusts of wind can move the fallen twigs and damage the net.


----------



## buffie

Marthamatic said:


> This looks incredible! I wondered how do you get around the problem of twigs and branches falling on top of the enclosure? Do you like regularly remove them? The problem I had is that my enclosure is close enough to a dying fur tree, so there are a lot of small (and not that small) twigs fall on top. Things get more complciated by the fact that they are almost inaccessible without propping up a ladder against a pillar of the enclosure to sweep off all of those twigs. If, however, I don't do this regularly, strong gusts of wind can move the fallen twigs and damage the net.


Its not obvious from the pic of the run but there are 2 tree's close to it ,a Hawthorn which has been reduced in height recently and also a fairly high Yew tree which sheds needles and broken branches from time to time,especially just now as there are wood pigeons nesting in it.
I don't have much of a problem clearing the roof of the run as it consists of 16 gauge galvanised wire mesh 1/2 inch by1" it is very strong and is easily cleared of branches, also half of the run has a Perspex roof which prevents anything falling in


----------



## spotty cats

elmarcos said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> First time poster here and I don't know whether this is going to sound daft or not but: I am about to build a standalone enclosure for my cats and I wondered for people who don't have them connected to their homes do you carry them in and out or use a carrier to get to and from the house?
> 
> Thanks


I carry them out in my arms, no carry box. They are fine with it and line up at the door waiting to for their turn.

They never ask to come in, I'm the one who tells them I want them in.


----------



## TriTri

buffie said:


> I used to take my lad out and back in but found after a while it wasn't practical .When he was in he wanted out and vice versa so in the end we had to build a tunnel to allow him the freedom to decide whether he wanted to be out or in.
> If you can I would try to put your run somewhere that you might be able to connect the run to the house at a later date if necessary.
> This is what we ended up with.............
> 
> The original run................
> 
> View attachment 438002
> 
> 
> with the tunnel added.................
> 
> View attachment 438001


Hi @buffie
I like your pen. I think I read you used 1.6 mm /gauge 16 wire, was that ok? Do you think 2 inch x 2 inch holes would be suitable? Or could an animal stick its paw in and claw my cat? My timber has just arrived and we are ordering the galvanised wire mesh. (Hoping for next day delivery). The cat flaps and mounting adapters are arriving Saturday and my tunnel inners are on their way. I'm hoping the timber frame will be made tomorrow or this weekend. It's soooo exciting!


----------



## buffie

TriTri said:


> Hi @TriTri
> I like your pen. I think I read you used 1.6 mm /gauge 16 wire, was that ok? Do you think 2 inch x 2 inch holes would be suitable? Or could an animal stick its paw in and claw my cat? My timber has just arrived and we are ordering the galvanised wire mesh. (Hoping for next day delivery). The cat flaps and mounting adapters are arriving Saturday and my tunnel inners are on there way. I'm hoping the timber frame will be made tomorrow or this weekend. It's soooo exciting!



Hi @TriTri [COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]we used 16 gauge galvanised weldmesh 1/2" x 1" mainly because it is far more rigid (we have foxes around) but also because it is safer as it prevents paws getting stuck/prevents easy climbing and also doesn't allow small birds or mammals access.
I think it would be possible for another animal to get a paw through 2" square mesh and cause injury if your cats were close enough .
I would never forgive myself if an animal or bird couldn't get out in a hurry.
It has withstood both cats and foxes running across the roof and even fox cubs trying to chew their way in to get a closer look at Mr M (adults have to my knowledge never tried.)
Good luck with your venture it is so worth it when you know they are safe but outside in their own space enjoying the fresh air and taking in all around them.[/COLOR]


----------



## Psygon

Ted has decided that he likes to pee outside. I'm not sure if this is because he's marking his territory from the cats that come in our garden but I suspect it might be. 

At the moment, our catio is decked and I obviously don't want him peeing on the wood. He currently stands in a flower pot and pees in that (kind of odd), and I'd like to put a proper outdoor tray for him. I tried a litter tray but he prefers the flower pot... For those that have outdoor litter trays - what do you do?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Psygon said:


> Ted has decided that he likes to pee outside. I'm not sure if this is because he's marking his territory from the cats that come in our garden but I suspect it might be.
> 
> At the moment, our catio is decked and I obviously don't want him peeing on the wood. He currently stands in a flower pot and pees in that (kind of odd), and I'd like to put a proper outdoor tray for him. I tried a litter tray but he prefers the flower pot... For those that have outdoor litter trays - what do you do?





Psygon said:


> Ted has decided that he likes to pee outside. I'm not sure if this is because he's marking his territory from the cats that come in our garden but I suspect it might be.
> 
> At the moment, our catio is decked and I obviously don't want him peeing on the wood. He currently stands in a flower pot and pees in that (kind of odd), and I'd like to put a proper outdoor tray for him. I tried a litter tray but he prefers the flower pot... For those that have outdoor litter trays - what do you do?


I have 2 covered trays in my cat run. The run has a Perspex roof, so that usually keeps them dry. I also have a large plastic kennel style shelter in the garden and you could put a normal tray in there. If I manage to secure my garden one day I would do that.


----------



## buffie

Just like Ted , Meeko suddenly decided to toilet outside in his run which initially resulted in a visit to the vets as I thought he was constipated (he was still peeing in the indoor tray ) . I felt a right twit when I found a pile in a corner of his run.  He had a tray out there for months which he never used so I had taken it out .
As part of his run is covered it is a bit easier to keep a tray protected but I have got round most of the problems by placing his tray under an old pine table which is protected on 3 sides .This seems to be working well as the litter is staying dry and isn't being affected by wet /damp conditions.
I'm not sure why he is okay with this arrangement as there is absolutely no way he would use any kind of covered tray .
It is working so well that he now prefers to use his out door facilities although will if desperate use his indoor tray .


----------



## Psygon

buffie said:


> Just like Ted , Meeko suddenly decided to toilet outside in his run which initially resulted in a visit to the vets as I thought he was constipated (he was still peeing in the indoor tray ) . I felt a right twit when I found a pile in a corner of his run.  He had a tray out there for months which he never used so I had taken it out .
> As part of his run is covered it is a bit easier to keep a tray protected but I have got round most of the problems by placing his tray under an old pine table which is protected on 3 sides .This seems to be working well as the litter is staying dry and isn't being affected by wet /damp conditions.
> I'm not sure why he is okay with this arrangement as there is absolutely no way he would use any kind of covered tray .
> It is working so well that he now prefers to use his out door facilities although will if desperate use his indoor tray .


None of our run is covered, so I guess I will try a covered tray and see how he gets on!


----------



## buffie

Psygon said:


> None of our run is covered, so I guess I will try a covered tray and see how he gets on!


Hope his lordship appreciates the trouble his staff are going to .


----------



## Psygon

buffie said:


> Hope his lordship appreciates the trouble his staff are going to .


Me too! Since we had his stress peeing just before this whole lockdown thing started his toilet habits have changed so we've been adjusting to his new normal. At least he isn't peeing in cupboards any more!


----------



## buffie

Psygon said:


> Me too! Since we had his stress peeing just before this whole lockdown thing started his toilet habits have changed so we've been adjusting to his new normal. *At least he isn't peeing in cupboards any more*!


Poor Ted and poor you too , stress is not an easy thing for us or them to deal with.
Hope you can find away that works for everyone x


----------



## TriTri

buffie said:


> Hi @TriTri [COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]we used 16 gauge galvanised weldmesh 1/2" x 1" mainly because it is far more rigid (we have foxes around) but also because it is safer as it prevents paws getting stuck/prevents easy climbing and also doesn't allow small birds or mammals access.
> I think it would be possible for another animal to get a paw through 2" square mesh and cause injury if your cats were close enough .
> I would never forgive myself if an animal or bird couldn't get out in a hurry.
> It has withstood both cats and foxes running across the roof and even fox cubs trying to chew their way in to get a closer look at Mr M (adults have to my knowledge never tried.)
> Good luck with your venture it is so worth it when you know they are safe but outside in their own space enjoying the fresh air and taking in all around them.[/COLOR]


Thank you @buffie
That's very helpful; I hadn't thought about birds flying in. In the end I decided on 1 & a half inches x 1 & a half inches, but if it's not ordered I may reduce that. If it's been ordered, we can alter an area of the pen, if need be. I wondered if Tessy might need a second exit, in an emergency? Or is that ott? I could add one later if it bothers me. The builder seems to think it will be fox proof. I think I'll need some lighting added, as my outdoor light misses the area where the pen is going & I'm hoping Tessy may use it in the evenings or over night during the summer. Tessies climbing days seem over, but she could surprise me & I'll add shelves etc.

I think she will go indoors to use her litter trays, but I am considering one of these @Psygon:
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter_litter_boxes/outdoor_cat_trays/588901


----------



## buffie

@TriTri Is your cat pen going to be attached to the house or accessed via a tunnel with cat flaps ? not that it really matters, I'm sure one exit/entry will be enough.
One thing to remember to include is an airlock system so that you can enter the run without any chance of escape.

I used to think that Meeko wouldn't use outdoor trays but as you will see from my reply to @Psygon I was mistaken and made to look like prize numpty when I thought he was constipated.

I agree lighting is a must , Meeko has 2 static floodlights down one side of his run mounted on the garden fence and a sensor motivated one at the end of his tunnel as he likes to sit out in the dark especially in warmer weather but me being paranoid I need to know he's okay 
Also in the winter months it means his time outside isn't limited to daylight hours.
If there is anything else I can help with give me a shout .


----------



## TriTri

buffie said:


> @TriTri Is your cat pen going to be attached to the house or accessed via a tunnel with cat flaps ? not that it really matters, I'm sure one exit/entry will be enough.
> One thing to remember to include is an airlock system so that you can enter the run without any chance of escape.
> 
> I used to think that Meeko wouldn't use outdoor trays but as you will see from my reply to @Psygon I was mistaken and made to look like prize numpty when I thought he was constipated.
> 
> I agree lighting is a must , Meeko has 2 static floodlights down one side of his run mounted on the garden fence and a sensor motivated one at the end of his tunnel as he likes to sit out in the dark especially in warmer weather but me being paranoid I need to know he's okay
> Also in the winter months it means his time outside isn't limited to daylight hours.
> If there is anything else I can help with give me a shout .


Thank you! The pen is attached to the house and also part of a detached garage. I can't have a cat flap in the particular window overlooking the pen (any other window would have been ok), so she is having a cat flap in the wall, with a tunnel. There will be a gate leading into it from the garden (& a further gate to access the garage and driveway). It's not the end of the world if she gets out and into the garden, when I open the gate. If I'm in the garden, which I am a lot, she can come out, if she wants, but I think she will prefer the pen. It's quite difficult for her to get out of the garden and there's little or no passing traffic. If she uses the pen overnight, I'll consider adding an extra door, a security door. Until I get lighting added, I'll just have to put the kitchen diner lights on, that overlook it & use a phone torch, but that probably won't do long term. She's elderly and quite ill and I'm hoping it will add a bit to her life expectancy.


----------



## TriTri

Here's Tessy & Max now ❤


----------



## lorilu

TriTri said:


> Thank you @buffie
> That's very helpful; I hadn't thought about birds flying in. In the end I decided on 1 & a half inches x 1 & a half inches, but if it's not ordered I may reduce that. If it's been ordered, we can alter an area of the pen, if need be. I wondered if Tessy might need a second exit, in an emergency? Or is that ott? I could add one later if it bothers me. The builder seems to think it will be fox proof. I think I'll need some lighting added, as my outdoor light misses the area where the pen is going & I'm hoping Tessy may use it in the evenings or over night during the summer. Tessies climbing days seem over, but she could surprise me & I'll add shelves etc.
> 
> I think she will go indoors to use her litter trays, but I am considering one of these @Psygon:
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter_litter_boxes/outdoor_cat_trays/588901
> 
> View attachment 438945


How on earth do they get in it? I can't imagine a cat wanting to use something like that. Even as a once in a while scenario,.


----------



## buffie

lorilu said:


> How on earth do they get in it? I can't imagine a cat wanting to use something like that. Even as a once in a while scenario,.


I wondered that too as it doesn't look particularly user friendly.
I had a look at the product and it would seem the entry is as follows...............

Link not working I'll take a screen shot


----------



## TriTri

lorilu said:


> How on earth do they get in it? I can't imagine a cat wanting to use something like that. Even as a once in a while scenario,.


Initially I thought that, it's 41.5 cm high & my cat is tiny. It's the only one I've seen suitable for a pen open to the elements! I wouldn't like the wind to blow a hooded litter box door open and have the door slap her bottom when she's in it! I dug a wonderful litter area in the garden inside a giant laurel and filled it with 3 large bags of compost; bad idea, they wouldn't use it. I then tried adding cat litter and mixing that in and eventually it got damp and clay-y!


----------



## buffie

@TriTri you beat me to it


----------



## TriTri

Little Tessy could stand up in it and arch her back too I would think. She’s never so much as wee’d outside, so I’m expecting her to use her indoor trays. I thought this might be useful should Max ever to decide to block her indoor cat-flap at a bad time :Woot. The jury is still out on this at the moment.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I don't like the entrance on those trays. Cats usually like to look out of the doorway whilst using it, to check for other cats. It should have a normal doorway, no flap but a slightly extended plastic hood to keep it dry, not cover it completely!


----------



## TriTri

Oh dear, my Sure Flap microchip cat flap has arrived and the box states it reads microchip on entry, but ANY ANIMAL can exit. Not one of my three cats flaps are going to be any good. Surely there is a microchip cat flap on the market that restricts which cats can exit it, does anyone know please? I need Tessy only to be be able to access the pen via the wall tunnel and Max only to be able to exit the other two cat flap areas.


----------



## Charity

Can you clarify, is Max going to be able to come in through the wall tunnel but you don't want him to go out of it or is he not to have access to this one at all?

I've had a look at the Sureflap website, they've got several models and I assume you've got the basic one which seems to be specifically to keep cats out so only has a reader on the outside enabling your cat to come in but no one else and she would be able to go out at any time unless you manually locked it (that's how I understand it anyway). I think you need the Dual Scan which is for more than one cat but you can register Tessy's chip and she can go in and out but not Max's so he can use the others.

https://www.surepetcare.com/en-gb/pet-doors/dualscan-microchip-cat-flap

I could say more but that would probably complicate things at the moment.


----------



## TriTri

Charity said:


> Can you clarify, is Max going to be able to come in through the wall tunnel but you don't want him to go out of it or is he not to have access to this one at all?
> 
> I've had a look at the Sureflap website, they've got several models and I assume you've got the basic one which seems to be specifically to keep cats out so only has a reader on the outside enabling your cat to come in but no one else and she would be able to go out at any time unless you manually locked it (that's how I understand it anyway). I think you need the Dual Scan which is for more than one cat but you can register Tessy's chip and she can go in and out but not Max's so he can use the others.
> 
> https://www.surepetcare.com/en-gb/pet-doors/dualscan-microchip-cat-flap
> 
> I could say more but that would probably complicate things at the moment.


Thank you @Charity
Phew, there is one, that sorts the exiting problem, thank goodness. Don't worry about complicating things, could you tell me any other options, before I order any more?

The situation is (both cats are microchipped)
1) I'd like Tessy only to initially have access to the tunnel from the bungalow to the cat enclosure. 2) ideally I would like to be able to adjust the settings if and when required, maybe just Max would use it in winter overnight for example. 3) I would need to be able to manually lock it if required.
For cat-flap no.2- I would like to set it so that only Max can go out of it, but any cat could get in. If it has additional options, great, and I would again need to be able to manually lock it, so another 4 way microchip cat flap. Cat-flap no 3, probably the same as no.2. Not sure yet about an additional cat-flap to/from pen. Think I'll sort this out first :Arghh.
I think the one you mentioned would sort the problem of the 3 exits, but not for re-entering? I'm really after three that could be set to let only programmed cats out, but let any cat in! I hope this makes sense?


----------



## Charity

Gosh, you're not making it easy are you?.  Have you looked at the Staywell ones? I think you will be lucky to find one which, for more than one cat, does only one way and that being out. They are mainly meant to register the chip so they can get in and out.

I haven't got one myself so can't tell you much, I've just gone by the manufacturer's info.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Hi, I've just looked into microchip flaps myself.

Yea, most of them will let any cat out but only let microchipped cats in, and I wanted it the other way round. So I turned the flap round! You can either do that or buy a pricey one like he Sureflap connect which only lets cats in AND out through their microchip. However, it all depends where you want to fit it. I wanted mine for the cat run to let Jumpy and Pixie out and in, but not the others. So I've ended up taking the batteries out and just setting manually to in-only, as I was too worried about the rain getting to the batteries. But for an indoor exit, yes just reverse the microchip flap


----------



## TriTri

Treaclesmum said:


> Hi, I've just looked into microchip flaps myself.
> 
> Yea, most of them will let any cat out but only let microchipped cats in, and I wanted it the other way round. So I turned the flap round! You can either do that or buy a pricey one like he Sureflap connect which only lets cats in AND out through their microchip. However, it all depends where you want to fit it. I wanted mine for the cat run to let Jumpy and Pixie out and in, but not the others. So I've ended up taking the batteries out and just setting manually to in-only, as I was too worried about the rain getting to the batteries. But for an indoor exit, yes just reverse the microchip flap


Thank you @Treaclesmum, I didn't think I was the only one needing this! I thought of fitting it in reverse & like you thought about the batteries getting wet etc. The whole point is that Tessy can use it 24/7 in the summer without Max and I don't need to be unlocking cat flaps. If she's not using it and Max wants to, or later on (when the cat pen has a heated enclosed area added), a rescue cat or cats could use it etc. I also want Max only to access the front garden from the front door etc. The designers have has limited it's uses.


----------



## TriTri

The dual scan microchip cat flap that @Charity kindly found looks like it would do the job @Treaclesmum .


----------



## Treaclesmum

TriTri said:


> The dual scan microchip cat flap that @Charity kindly found looks like it would do the job @Treaclesmum .


Yes, but maybe not for where I would want to install it! It would be in a mesh panel in my cat run, so the battery section would still be exposed to the rain and if it got wet, it could stop working altogether and be left swinging open for my 2 indoor cats to go running out and be in danger. Great for indoors though!


----------



## Psygon

buffie said:


> Poor Ted and poor you too , stress is not an easy thing for us or them to deal with.
> Hope you can find away that works for everyone x


As an update. My partner made a wooden litter tray, lined it with landscape fabric and filled it with mud. It's been a huge success with Ted - and CK and Darcy have used it too. So we seem to have a solution! Ted has hardly used the flower pot since this was installed.


----------



## buffie

Well done Ted's staff .
I'm sure your invention has made Ted and his companions happy


----------



## Jen8971

Hi all,

We don't have a garden but we do have a small balcony. We are on the 2nd floor and next to 2 busy roads so anything we build needs to be very secure. There is sadly not enough space to build something enclosed with a roof, so we would need to cat proof the whole balcony. Any ideas? Keen that in the summer he could come out when we are eating outside etc if he wanted to and we would not have to worry, or we could open the door for ventilation and he would have the option of coming and going.

I've attached a photo of our balcony. It is enclosed by a wall that is maybe 5 feet high so we would need to make sure Ash couldn't get onto the wall. and then there's the small area with metal bars we would need to put secure mesh over. It's the wall I can't think of a solution for really!

He is too young just now (not microchipped yet and needs his second round of vaccinations) so we have some time to plan.


----------



## TriTri

Tessy's new cat enclosure isn't quite finished, but it can now be safely used by her. A few minutes work is left on the tunnel area and the gate, a piece of timber needs removing, the timber shelves etc needs making/fitting and I have to remove some plants that are unfortunately toxic to cats. I had the pen specially built around the plants & Tessy loves to sleep amongst them, but some will have to go.
Thanks to @buffie I went for a smaller wire mesh and got the 1 inch x 1 inch in the end. The mesh was quite difficult to source with the Coronavirus lock down. Thanks to @Charity I managed to get a cat flap that will restrict which cats can access the pen from indoors (as well as restricting access from the pen). Unfortunately the tunnel inners from EBay weren't approved by the builder and so he used something else, something that is used by builders for cavity walls, instead. I'll post a few more photo's as & when it progresses. Let's hope Tessy loves it.


----------



## TriTri

Jen8971 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We don't have a garden but we do have a small balcony. We are on the 2nd floor and next to 2 busy roads so anything we build needs to be very secure. There is sadly not enough space to build something enclosed with a roof, so we would need to cat proof the whole balcony. Any ideas? Keen that in the summer he could come out when we are eating outside etc if he wanted to and we would not have to worry, or we could open the door for ventilation and he would have the option of coming and going.
> 
> I've attached a photo of our balcony. It is enclosed by a wall that is maybe 5 feet high so we would need to make sure Ash couldn't get onto the wall. and then there's the small area with metal bars we would need to put secure mesh over. It's the wall I can't think of a solution for really!
> 
> He is too young just now (not microchipped yet and needs his second round of vaccinations) so we have some time to plan.


Hi @Jen8971 
Do you need any permission to build on the balcony and would there be any restrictions on what you build? Which country are you in?

I think you have two options, the first, something free standing, which I personally wouldn't be keen on, I think there's a company called Omlet that sell them, or the second option is to build a timber (or metal) frame, attached to the four corners of the balcony. Then securely attach galvanised wire mesh to the sides and the roof. It must have a roof or Ash could escape. You'd need extra timber battens for the roof. It might be best to get a builder in to make it. Everything will need to be very secure and regularly checked for any wear and tare. I'm no expert, so it's just a suggestion and the internet should be full of ideas, though sadly not all will be good or safe ideas. Please do let us know how you get on.


----------



## buffie

TriTri said:


> View attachment 439974
> View attachment 439975
> View attachment 439976
> View attachment 439977
> Tessy's new cat enclosure isn't quite finished, but it can now be safely used by her. A few minutes work is left on the tunnel area and the gate, a piece of timber needs removing, the timber shelves etc needs making/fitting and I have to remove some plants that are unfortunately toxic to cats. I had the pen specially built around the plants & Tessy loves to sleep amongst them, but some will have to go.
> Thanks to @buffie I went for a smaller wire mesh and got the 1 inch x 1 inch in the end. The mesh was quite difficult to source with the Coronavirus lock down. Thanks to @Charity I managed to get a cat flap that will restrict which cats can access the pen from indoors (as well as restricting access from the pen). Unfortunately the tunnel inners from EBay weren't approved by the builder and so he used something else, something that is used by builders for cavity walls, instead. I'll post a few more photo's as & when it progresses. Let's hope Tessy loves it.


Looking good , I'm sure Tessy will love it .


----------



## TriTri

buffie said:


> Looking good , I'm sure Tessy will love it .


Aww thanks. I'm so pleased you replied to my post and like you said, I'm going to need lighting put in as well. Tessy loves it, she has been in and out the cat flap and tunnel without coaxing. Max hasn't tried, so they are both happy. Once his new dual scan cat flap goes in and the timed feeder is set, I'm hoping for nights of uninterrupted sleep


----------



## Jen8971

TriTri said:


> Hi @Jen8971
> Do you need any permission to build on the balcony and would there be any restrictions on what you build? Which country are you in?
> 
> I think you have two options, the first, something free standing, which I personally wouldn't be keen on, I think there's a company called Omlet that sell them, or the second option is to build a timber (or metal) frame, attached to the four corners of the balcony. Then securely attach galvanised wire mesh to the sides and the roof. It must have a roof or Ash could escape. You'd need extra timber battens for the roof. It might be best to get a builder in to make it. Everything will need to be very secure and regularly checked for any wear and tare. I'm no expert, so it's just a suggestion and the internet should be full of ideas, though sadly not all will be good or safe ideas. Please do let us know how you get on.


Thanks for your reply! I'm in the UK but I seem to remember when we bought our flat there was something in the terms/conditions about building - I think we would need some sort of permission, at least from the factors and other residents, if not the council. I'll look into the free standing ones to see how they are. In a worst case scenario we will get him a harness and he could come out under supervision, but that's not ideal for us or for him really. I'll have a scout around and let you know how I get on.


----------



## TriTri

Jen8971 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I'm in the UK but I seem to remember when we bought our flat there was something in the terms/conditions about building - I think we would need some sort of permission, at least from the factors and other residents, if not the council. I'll look into the free standing ones to see how they are. In a worst case scenario we will get him a harness and he could come out under supervision, but that's not ideal for us or for him really. I'll have a scout around and let you know how I get on.


Yes, it's worth checking your lease and contacting the freeholder for permission and run it by the council. It may be fine? Be warned that harnesses can't be relied upon to not undo :Nailbiting. I read that on here about a year ago and I don't know if they have improved since then. Good luck.


----------



## Jen8971

TriTri said:


> Yes, it's worth checking your lease and contacting the freeholder for permission and run it by the council. It may be fine? Be warned that harnesses can't be relied upon to not undo :Nailbiting. I read that on here about a year ago and I don't know if they have improved since then. Good luck.


I'm in Scotland so it's slightly different (We don't have freeholders etc), but hopefully the property managers can advise. Wouldn't want to spend lots of money and then have to take it down! Had no idea about the harnesses either! I'll need to research those too so much to consider!


----------



## GingerNinja

Looks brilliant @TriTri 

Tessie is a very lucky girl!


----------



## TriTri

GingerNinja said:


> Looks brilliant @TriTri
> 
> Tessie is a very lucky girl!


Thank you! The shelving beds etc are going in this weekend. Her favourite place to sleep outside for the last 5 & half years has been under the wisteria plant & amongst the crocosmia, with both plants toxic to cats, so I need to find replacements for them, or she'll be upset. But what?! Hopefully she'll move along the pen soon to the Canterbury bells when they flower, allowing me time to change the plants over. What a nuisance, especially as the wisteria was a special gift from a dear friend.


----------



## Treaclesmum

TriTri said:


> Thank you! The shelving beds etc are going in this weekend. Her favourite place to sleep outside for the last 5 & half years has been under the wisteria plant & amongst the crocosmia, with both plants toxic to cats, so I need to find replacements for them, or she'll be upset. But what?! Hopefully she'll move along the pen soon to the Canterbury bells when they flower, allowing me time to change the plants over. What a nuisance, especially as the wisteria was a special gift from a dear friend.


I love your run, I think Tessie will love it! 

Can you please tell me where you got your sloping roof panel, or was it custom made? I'm hoping to extend my cat run over the summer and am looking for something like that to cover the top of my back door, as my run is about 1 foot lower than the doorway!


----------



## TriTri

Treaclesmum said:


> I love your run, I think Tessie will love it!
> 
> Can you please tell me where you got your sloping roof panel, or was it custom made? I'm hoping to extend my cat run over the summer and am looking for something like that to cover the top of my back door, as my run is about 1 foot lower than the doorway!


Hi! I've just taken some better shots of the sloping roof area. My best friend made the sloping roof and pen. It was custom made, built away from the garage to accommodate plants, cover a side gate and I didn't want it built across my window. The last picture is my view from indoors. Tessy loves it and is out there now, bless her.


----------



## Flori

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has tried gutter pipes around the garden to cat proof it. My family want to get a British shorthair as a new pet. I am not ready because we have lost our beloved cat exactly 3 months ago but maybe it will be for the best. We want to cat poof our garden. I have read lots of your post but was wondering about this idea.
Thank you


----------



## Jen8971

Hi again,

We have come up with an idea for a sort of temporary fix to the balcony. The plan is to permanently attach mesh to the railings to have it cat safe, then have a 'roof' of mesh attached permanently to the wall below our drain pipe. The plan would be to pull this down on a diagonal and attach it to the top of the low wall opposite on a hook. It will restrict out head room a bit but we should be able to unhook it at the wall and put it away if we are out and the cat is inside or having a BBQ or something which might be a fire hazard having mesh above. It also means there isn't a permanent structure which the neighbours might not like, but it will be secure when Ash is outdoors.

We don't think it will take long to do so hoping we can set it up and if it doesn't look secure enough we can go back to the drawing board.

Has anyone used this mesh from Zooplus before?
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/357363

Edit: I realise this isn't the most accurate description without drawing on a photograph- apologies!


----------



## TriTri

Flori said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has tried gutter pipes around the garden to cat proof it. My family want to get a British shorthair as a new pet. I am not ready because we have lost our beloved cat exactly 3 months ago but maybe it will be for the best. We want to cat poof our garden. I have read lots of your post but was wondering about this idea.
> Thank you


Hi @Flori, the problem with the drainpipe idea, is that it doesn't stop other animals getting in your garden and if they do, they can't get out! This means animals are likely to fight and become injured, or worse, IMO.
To buy the proper materials to build a catio, only costs about £350 (for the same size as mine), plus labour. I expect you could get a chippy, a builder or a handyman/woman in to build one.


----------



## TriTri

Jen8971 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We have come up with an idea for a sort of temporary fix to the balcony. The plan is to permanently attach mesh to the railings to have it cat safe, then have a 'roof' of mesh attached permanently to the wall below our drain pipe. The plan would be to pull this down on a diagonal and attach it to the top of the low wall opposite on a hook. It will restrict out head room a bit but we should be able to unhook it at the wall and put it away if we are out and the cat is inside or having a BBQ or something which might be a fire hazard having mesh above. It also means there isn't a permanent structure which the neighbours might not like, but it will be secure when Ash is outdoors.
> 
> We don't think it will take long to do so hoping we can set it up and if it doesn't look secure enough we can go back to the drawing board.
> 
> Has anyone used this mesh from Zooplus before?
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/357363
> 
> Edit: I realise this isn't the most accurate description without drawing on a photograph- apologies!


How is it cut to size? With a razor or razor sharp knife? Cats' claws are known to be razor sharp and for this reason I would not risk it. Going back to the drawing board might not be an option if your cats claws (Or anything else, or wear and tare) have made a hole in it and the cat has escaped... or worse. I do see 100 people have added photos of it in use, but that doesn't mean their cats have survived it. Securing it safely is another issue and to use a hook could be catastrophic, no pun intended.


----------



## lorilu

Jen8971 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> We have come up with an idea for a sort of temporary fix to the balcony. The plan is to permanently attach mesh to the railings to have it cat safe, then have a 'roof' of mesh attached permanently to the wall below our drain pipe. The plan would be to pull this down on a diagonal and attach it to the top of the low wall opposite on a hook. It will restrict out head room a bit but we should be able to unhook it at the wall and put it away if we are out and the cat is inside or having a BBQ or something which might be a fire hazard having mesh above. It also means there isn't a permanent structure which the neighbours might not like, but it will be secure when Ash is outdoors.
> 
> We don't think it will take long to do so hoping we can set it up and if it doesn't look secure enough we can go back to the drawing board.
> 
> Has anyone used this mesh from Zooplus before?
> https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/cat_nets/357363
> 
> Edit: I realise this isn't the most accurate description without drawing on a photograph- apologies!


I used plastic deer fencing on my 2nd floor porch (but it has a roof), I suspect it's much the same thing as your link.. It's been installed for 6 years now and is just as sturdy as ever. The cats know it isn't strong enough to hold their weight so they don't try to climb it. I do have a few safety features, because my porch is open all the way to the floor. At the bottom I have the fencing tucked under rugs, and the bottom all around is lined with old window screens, so they can't lean on the fencing itself. On one of the perches where I realized one cat would lean a lot I added an extra support, a bit of plant trellis so she leans on the trellis instead of the fencing material.

I am sure all this is difficult to picture. It's night time now though, but if you want pictures I'll take some tomorrow.

What are the dimensions of your balcony? The picture makes it look too narrow even for an adult human to stand on. How high is that wall? I would install the netting inside the wall, so they could not jump on the wall. Put a few perches inside for them instead.


----------



## lorilu

As promised @Jen8971 here is what I have done with my second floor porch. I used to take them out into a fenced yard, but had to stop that because of Mazy cat's IBD, she would eat the grass and it would mess her up for weeks. So I thought and thought and finally came up with the deer fencing after seeing it wrapped around my friend's garden (to actually keep the deer out haha)

You can see how I have the screens on the floor and the rugs as described in my post above. usually there are more cardboard box beds out there, but it rained and they all got wet except the one under the chair, where you will see Mazy cat. ~more to come~


----------



## lorilu

Here is the trellis I told you about with Queen Eva modeling. Jennie (now an Angel) was the one who used to like to sit up there and lean against the webbing. It just made me so nervous, so I got the trellis thing for added support. Then I had to tie it to the porch railing because when the wind blows it was blowing the trellis over and making a mess of everything on my porch! Also, Mazy cat in her current preferred corner.

Queen Eva likes to sit on the perch when I am in my chair, then leap over to the edge of the chair back and sit on my head.


----------



## Jen8971

Thank you TriTri and lorilu for your comments. I hadn't thought about cats claws cutting holes, I had more been thinking about the hook not being the best idea- I would worry it might become unhooked. I think the alternative would be 1 pole in the corner where the low wall is (I see Zooplus have a wall clamp which would mean not having to drill) and have 4 permanent sides. The roof is the difficult part because we occasionally use it for BBQs etc in which case we wouldn't want anything directly above for fire risk. Either way I will need to find a secure netting -TriTri what is yours? Is it metal?
This is the video I got the idea from:





Note I would spend more than $30 to make it safe! But used this as she doesn't have a roof either.

I will go outside after lunch and get dimensions and take some more photos to try and make it more clear.


----------



## TriTri

Hi!
I've used galvanised wire mesh. To be fair, I've never seen the stuff you are suggesting and I don't know how strong it is and how well you would secure it. I just looked and thought, would you be happy leaving a baby out there, if you nipped indoors? I guessed no-one would think it safe enough for a baby, but many willing to risk it for a cat, which saddens me. If @lorilu knows the same netting and if she says it's safe and if you can find a way of safely securing it, with no gaps whatsoever, and if you are going to regularly check for signs of wear and tare, then maybe it's possible? It would be great for your cat to be able to enjoy the fresh air in a safe environment. Please let us know how this progresses as it will be useful to other people. Cats can jump pretty high, so obviously that's an important factor.


----------



## lorilu

TriTri said:


> Hi!
> I've used galvanised wire mesh. To be fair, I've never seen the stuff you are suggesting and I don't know how strong it is and how well you would secure it. I just looked and thought, would you be happy leaving a baby out there, if you nipped indoors? I guessed no-one would think it safe enough for a baby, but many willing to risk it for a cat, which saddens me. If @lorilu knows the same netting and if she says it's safe and if you can find a way of safely securing it, with no gaps whatsoever, and if you are going to regularly check for signs of wear and tare, then maybe it's possible? It would be great for your cat to be able to enjoy the fresh air in a safe environment. Please let us know how this progresses as it will be useful to other people. Cats can jump pretty high, so obviously that's an important factor.


I don't know if it's the same or not. The deer fence shown in my pictures is very strong. It's been out there for 6 years with no sign of deterioration. I live in the northeast US, and we have a lot of bad weather, plus it gets the sun (such as it is) most of the day as well. I simply went to a garden supply store and bought rolls of deer fence. It was cheap and very easy to work with. I cut to lenght with scissors and I used nails and hooks to hold it in place.

Along the edges I didn't hook the last row of the fence, just in case of breakage, I left several rows above, if you get my meaning, though none have broken yet.

My cats don't claw at the fence, there isn't any reason they would. Queen Eva did used to try to walk along the railing inside the fencing but I put a stop to the by adding another layer, hanging loose, in the area she was doing it.

I didn't leave them out there on their own at first but after years of seeing them safe, I now feel comfortable being inside with the door open for them to come and go.

Once, years ago, Queen Eva slipped out the door and I didn't know it and she was out there alone for 7 hours. It was cold too! I was so horrified when I came home and heard her shout as I came around the corner. She COULD have gotten out if she really tried and I might never have known what happened to her, so I was greatly relieved to know she didn't try. She wasn't traumatized in the least, but I was lol.

I did figure out what happened. The last thing I do before I leave my house is check to make sure I know where every cat is. SHE was on the bed. Just as I put on my coat I remembered I wanted to return my sister's book, but because it smelled like cigarette smoke it was out on the porch. I came back upstairs, cracked open the sliding door and grabbed the book, and Queen Ea must have slipped through my legs, I never saw her, thinking her still curled up on the bed. I stil haven't gotten over the terror of that.


----------



## TriTri

lorilu said:


> I don't know if it's the same or not. The deer fence shown in my pictures is very strong. It's been out there for 6 years with no sign of deterioration. I live in the northeast US, and we have a lot of bad weather, plus it gets the sun (such as it is) most of the day as well. I simply went to a garden supply store and bought rolls of deer fence. It was cheap and very easy to work with. I cut to lenght with scissors and I used nails and hooks to hold it in place.
> 
> Along the edges I didn't hook the last row of the fence, just in case of breakage, I left several rows above, if you get my meaning, though none have broken yet.
> 
> My cats don't claw at the fence, there isn't any reason they would. Queen Eva did used to try to walk along the railing inside the fencing but I put a stop to the by adding another layer, hanging loose, in the area she was doing it.
> 
> I didn't leave them out there on their own at first but after years of seeing them safe, I now feel comfortable being inside with the door open for them to come and go.
> 
> Once, years ago, Queen Eva slipped out the door and I didn't know it and she was out there alone for 7 hours. It was cold too! I was so horrified when I came home and heard her shout as I came around the corner. She COULD have gotten out if she really tried and I might never have known what happened to her, so I was greatly relieved to know she didn't try. She wasn't traumatized in the least, but I was lol.
> 
> I did figure out what happened. The last thing I do before I leave my house is check to make sure I know where every cat is. SHE was on the bed. Just as I put on my coat I remembered I wanted to return my sister's book, but because it smelled like cigarette smoke it was out on the porch. I came back upstairs, cracked open the sliding door and grabbed the book, and Queen Ea must have slipped through my legs, I never saw her, thinking her still curled up on the bed. I stil haven't gotten over the terror of that.


Queen Rascal eh?! They like to keep us on our toes.
I don't think it's the same netting and think yours is stronger. Some of the customer photos show different netting, as some better ones are green with thick twists In the centres of each square, easily seen to the eye and this one looks thinner, less substantial. 'Must be worth OP googling deer netting and researching this in great detail. I Think
I will, when I get a chance.


----------



## lorilu

By the way. The fencing I used was 4 feet in width which of course int' tall enough for the porch. I installed the bottom first, then when installing the top part overlapped it by a good 10 inches. Then I took cord and weaved through the holes to hold the two pieces in place. Look for black or blue cording to see what I mean in my pictures.


----------



## Jen8971

Thank you @lorilu, yours looks very secure and much easier to see what you mean with the photos. I've taken measurements. Our small wall is about 4.5ft tall, and the space we have is 12ft by about 4ft.

Having read both of your comments we are going to try a more permanent approach so it can't become unhooked. We don't and won't have children - our cats are our babies so rest assured if we build something and we aren't 100% convinced it is safe he won't even get to try it and we will try something else. I'm going to look up other netting or mesh and see what I can find that looks secure. Hoping we can find a way to make the wall taller, maybe using these (though I need to read into them more) https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/mounting_equipment/29945.

Then we can hopefully attach the mesh from the poles across to the wall on the opposite side. I think it's probably a case of us buying the stuff in and seeing how it looks. I imagine we might need 1 or 2 adjustments before it is safe enough for use.

We obviously will as you said lorilu not leave him outside alone unless we can be convinced over a period of time it is safe.


----------



## chillminx

Flori said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has tried gutter pipes around the garden to cat proof it. My family want to get a British shorthair as a new pet. I am not ready because we have lost our beloved cat exactly 3 months ago but maybe it will be for the best. We want to cat poof our garden. I have read lots of your post but was wondering about this idea.
> Thank you


Unfortunately gutter/drain pipes didn't work with my cats. To get out of my garden the cats simply jumped right over the gutter pipes to land on the top of the fence to which the pipes were attached. The pipes were fixed in a way that they rolled if the cat stood on them, but it made no difference, and it was a waste of time installing them.

After that I bought a kit from Purrfect Fence UK which has special brackets that fit on top of the fence. The brackets fold inwards if the cat jumps on them and the cat is dropped safely back into the garden. Mine tried twice to get out with this system and failed, and have never bothered since. The kit also includes mesh netting, which is fitted between the brackets.

I have a couple of trees at the boundaries, and with these I swathed the trunks in soft black netting, the kind used to cover fruit to protect it from the birds. The netting blends in with the trunks, is barely visible and prevents the cats getting a grip on the tree trunks to climb them.


----------



## buffie

Some where in this thread there is a post by @MoggyBaby with pics of her cat proofing using drainpipes similar to those in the video.
I have had a trawl through but gave up . I'm pretty sure after a bit of tweaking here and there it seemed to work okay.

After engaging my brain and using the search function I found it .............

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/3-years-and-now-were-almost-done.374631/


----------



## chillminx

@buffie - yes it was Moggybaby's success with cat proofing her garden using swivelling drain pipes that inspired me to use the same method to cat proof my garden.

The drain pipes did swivel as they were supposed to and there were no gaps, but after several attempts my acrobatic cats managed to leap right over the pipes onto the fence, and then jumped down into next door's garden (who have dogs, often loose in the garden).

I witnessed it happening, so I knew how they got over and was impressed at the agility with which they avoided the pipes. . Possibly if I'd fitted a double row of pipes, with one row positioned lower and further out than the first row it might have worked better..


----------



## buffie

.........as we know when the little b***ers want to escape they will always find a way


----------



## chillminx

@Flori - if you could fit the drainpipes/gutter pipes on the top of the fence it might work well. I couldn't do that with my fence as the neighbour whose garden borders mine didn't want to be able to see the drainpipes from her side of the fence (I didn't blame her, the pipes are not exactly the most attractive of garden features, LOL)

You'd need to put slim poles inside the pipes and then fix the poles horizontally to the fence, so the pipes swivel easily if a cat stands on them. The clearance between the pipes and the top of the fence should be no more than 2 - 3 cms so there is nowhere on the fence for the cats to get a footing.


----------



## Jen8971

Jen8971 said:


> Thank you @lorilu, yours looks very secure and much easier to see what you mean with the photos. I've taken measurements. Our small wall is about 4.5ft tall, and the space we have is 12ft by about 4ft.
> 
> Having read both of your comments we are going to try a more permanent approach so it can't become unhooked. We don't and won't have children - our cats are our babies so rest assured if we build something and we aren't 100% convinced it is safe he won't even get to try it and we will try something else. I'm going to look up other netting or mesh and see what I can find that looks secure. Hoping we can find a way to make the wall taller, maybe using these (though I need to read into them more) https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_flaps_nets/cat_nets/mounting_equipment/29945.
> 
> Then we can hopefully attach the mesh from the poles across to the wall on the opposite side. I think it's probably a case of us buying the stuff in and seeing how it looks. I imagine we might need 1 or 2 adjustments before it is safe enough for use.
> 
> We obviously will as you said lorilu not leave him outside alone unless we can be convinced over a period of time it is safe.


Well, our zooplus order arrived. We bought the green version of the trixie netting which is wire reinforced and has more positive reviews. It looks strong, so that is good! We also ordered the poles to make the wall higher...and our wall is too wide for the wall clamp! I've seen alternatives so I'm going to spend tonight looking at those to find one that fits. In the meantime my OH is outdoors putting the wire netting over our railings at low level so at least it's a start.

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Jen8971

Step 1! It is nailed to the doorframe and tied around the edges using the rope that came with it. The rope looks secure but I'm not sure I trust it so getting some zip ties and will double up with those. We thought we had some but can't find them..
The bottom is secured around the bottom rail with wire and again we will double up with zip ties when we get them. The space under the last rung is too small for him to get under, I can barely fit my hand so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## chillminx

Jen8971 said:


> Step 1! It is nailed to the doorframe and tied around the edges using the rope that came with it. Looks secure but I'm not sure I trust it so getting some zip ties and will double up with those. We thought we had some but can't find them..


An industrial stapler can be useful for pinning down netting all the way along.


----------



## Treaclesmum

These bushes/trees will be overhanging the end of my cat run extension. I am glad the neighbour planted them as they have grown lovely this year and my cats love them! They should love watching birds sitting on the branches and I can add some bird feeders. The branches can grow through the mesh, as my cats love sitting in the hedge (which is Cottoneaster). I know that is non toxic however can anyone tell me the name of the tree with yellow and green leaves?


----------



## ChaosCat

Looks beautifully natural!

I'd say it's Euonymus Japonicus. All parts are poisonous, especially the seeds, symptoms only show after 15 hours. 

But no guarantee it is this shrub as hard to tell from the photo.
Does it look like this?


----------



## Treaclesmum

ChaosCat said:


> Looks beautifully natural!
> 
> I'd say it's Euonymus Japonicus. All parts are poisonous, especially the seeds, symptoms only show after 15 hours.
> 
> But no guarantee it is this shrub as hard to tell from the photo.
> Does it look like this?
> View attachment 442175


Yes it does look like that....... 

They've never tried to chew it, they only chew the grass, so it should be ok if I dont put any perches too close to that one. Then I can trim it back once the other plants grow through.

I looked up the rest of my neighbours plants and they are all fine, so the other plants can grow through the mesh more freely.


----------



## ChaosCat

Treaclesmum said:


> Yes it does look like that.......
> 
> They've never tried to chew it, they only chew the grass, so it should be ok if I dont put any perches too close to that one. Then I can trim it back once the other plants grow through.
> 
> I looked up the rest of my neighbours plants and they are all fine, so the other plants can grow through the mesh more freely.


Cutting it back so that it doesn't grow into the cat run and so that the seeds cannot fall inside should be fine.


----------



## Treaclesmum

ChaosCat said:


> Cutting it back so that it doesn't grow into the cat run and so that the seeds cannot fall inside should be fine.


That's true, you never know if they will start chewing something if they're in a confined area. Will cut it out of the run.


----------



## buffie

Treaclesmum said:


> That's true, you never know if they will start chewing something if they're in a confined area. Will cut it out of the run.


As safety precaution you could use brush or bamboo screening on the outside of the run to prevent any plants growing into the run just to be safe.


----------



## Jen8971

Looks like we will need to drill into the wall to affix the poles  wall is too wide for any clamps we can find. OH has ordered the parts.
Ash got to explore for a wee half hour yesterday under strict supervision and loved chilling in the sunshine  making me more determined to make this work


----------



## Brync

Hi all new member here. I’m just getting my cat run catio built this week I’ll post a photo of mine once it’s complete. I’m so excited for it.


----------



## TriTri

The shelving and ramps etc we haven’t got finished yet. One shelf is finished but poor Tessy-Cat can’t get to it yet.


----------



## TriTri

Brync said:


> Hi all new member here. I'm just getting my cat run catio built this week I'll post a photo of mine once it's complete. I'm so excited for it.


Hi @Brync, welcome . I don't blame you for getting excited, these catio's are great. My cat loves hers so much, (her own private safe space), that she howled when my friend went in to start on building the shelving. She's never done that before & she knows him. She is in and out of it all the time and has 24/7 access. Tessy doesn't usually go outside in winter, so I didn't add a roof to any of it, but I think it's worth having a roof on part of it and something I will probably change in the autumn. Mine still needs lighting as well. Tessys first & second night in her pen and a badger came in the garden.... I don't know if they are kind to cats and they have been fine in the past, but I was relieved that she was safe in her pen.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Spent the whole day completing my cat run! Gracie had a CT scan this morning, so she was very pleased to come home to this! They all seem to love it so far


----------



## TriTri

Treaclesmum said:


> View attachment 443974
> View attachment 443975
> Spent the whole day completing my cat run! Gracie had a CT scan this morning, so she was very pleased to come home to this! They all seem to love it so far


Well done, you clever girl. I hear the wire is horrible to work with. Just think how safe they will be . They look happy and curious. Many positive vibes for dear Gracie.


----------



## Treaclesmum

TriTri said:


> Well done, you clever girl. I hear the wire is horrible to work with. Just think how safe they will be . They look happy and curious. Many positive vibes for dear Gracie.


Thank you so much @TriTri 
I bought the panels from Animal Housing Direct but didn't realise that the 3 gate panels I bought would not have the bolts or hinges on!! So the worst part was screwing on 6 bolts and 6 hinges over the past week. But I was determined to make sure it was done when Gracie came home, as she is the one who will probably love it the most! The others however also found it very exciting and they were chasing each other around and pouncing in the grass! Gracie's blood test results will be back tomorrow so I'm nervously waiting for those. Will let you know x


----------



## TriTri

Treaclesmum said:


> Thank you so much @TriTri
> I bought the panels from Animal Housing Direct but didn't realise that the 3 gate panels I bought would not have the bolts or hinges on!! So the worst part was screwing on 6 bolts and 6 hinges over the past week. But I was determined to make sure it was done when Gracie came home, as she is the one who will probably love it the most! The others however also found it very exciting and they were chasing each other around and pouncing in the grass! Gracie's blood test results will be back tomorrow so I'm nervously waiting for those. Will let you know x


That's handy to know, (Animal Housing Direct) thank you. I'm pleased they got to enjoy it. I do hope Gracie is going to get to enjoy your pen, all your hard work.

My friend finished making a ramp today (out of decking), to Tessies sunbathing platform.... well its there if she feels up to it. She ventured up it once and struggled down it a bit, so he's going to make some improvements to it.


----------



## Treaclesmum

All 4 enjoying their run this morning, including Gracie who despite being unwell and due for surgery tomorrow, has been eating well and catching spiders and butterflies!


----------



## TriTri

'Will be thinking of dear Gracie tomorrow and wishing her well @Treaclesmum. They all look as though they are enjoying their lovely pen. Tessy has been enjoying her pen today too (though the steps and sun decks etc aren't finished yet).


----------



## Treaclesmum

Thank you @TriTri

I love Tessy's run, it's so natural and looks like she loves it too


----------



## TriTri

Thank you @Treaclesmum. I call it "Tessy's Jungle." She would have liked to have found a neighbours shed to nose around in and 'would have probably got locked in one, had it not been for her pen. As for Max, he's got 999 lives, I think and is a lot more careful.


----------



## Orla

Anyone with cat proofing rather than a Cattio who has more of a yard than a beautiful lush green and plant filled affair? Mine is an awful 2 level hardcore, gravel and concrete affair so the best I’ll manage is raised bed borders and my girl loves tree climbing, and hunting at the allotments so I need ideas how to amuse her if I go that route. Just asked the local installer to give me advice as after losing Tommy, I’m petrified to let her out, even though there is a max of maybe 10 cars daily that drive past here (including me!)


----------



## TriTri

Orla said:


> Anyone with cat proofing rather than a Cattio who has more of a yard than a beautiful lush green and plant filled affair? Mine is an awful 2 level hardcore, gravel and concrete affair so the best I'll manage is raised bed borders and my girl loves tree climbing, and hunting at the allotments so I need ideas how to amuse her if I go that route. Just asked the local installer to give me advice as after losing Tommy, I'm petrified to let her out, even though there is a max of maybe 10 cars daily that drive past here (including me!)


How old is your cat? Is she normally very sensible near moving vehicles? How big or small is the yard?


----------



## Treaclesmum

Orla said:


> Anyone with cat proofing rather than a Cattio who has more of a yard than a beautiful lush green and plant filled affair? Mine is an awful 2 level hardcore, gravel and concrete affair so the best I'll manage is raised bed borders and my girl loves tree climbing, and hunting at the allotments so I need ideas how to amuse her if I go that route. Just asked the local installer to give me advice as after losing Tommy, I'm petrified to let her out, even though there is a max of maybe 10 cars daily that drive past here (including me!)


I'm so sorry to hear about Tommy, and I really feel for you after losing my Treacle the same way (8 years ago tomorrow).

It makes you so scared for the others, and I too was worried they wouldn't accept being confined especially Jumpy, but things are going better than expected. The first few mornings he paced and whined so much, I had to let him out for a daily walkabout but he stayed very close and was back within 20 minutes. Then he has been content to stay in the enclosure all day. He spent all evening in there yesterday quite contented!

I think the more toys and equipment you give them, the more they like it, and the more they like it the more they use it, the more they know it's theirs.

So I say go for it, enclose your yard and add a few wooden outdoor cat trees, hiding places and some catnip plants, and you might just find that she will love it


----------



## MilleD

Orla said:


> Anyone with cat proofing rather than a Cattio who has more of a yard than a beautiful lush green and plant filled affair? Mine is an awful 2 level hardcore, gravel and concrete affair so the best I'll manage is raised bed borders and my girl loves tree climbing, and hunting at the allotments so I need ideas how to amuse her if I go that route. Just asked the local installer to give me advice as after losing Tommy, I'm petrified to let her out, even though there is a max of maybe 10 cars daily that drive past here (including me!)


I've bought a few outdoor cat trees. My garden is a patio then a lawn, no borders or plants to speak of really.

I got the trees from here http://www.cat-climbing-towers.com/ .

Dave is really helpful and made a tree to my specifications really quickly.

You can see a couple of them here


----------



## Orla

Ooh that looks really good @MilleD - I've looked at the cat climbing towers before, I actually have the catanooga choo choo already but my garden is narrower than yours (there is a garage and outbuilding down the side) so will have to see once the netting is up how much room I have as I don't want her spring boarding onto the garage roof from the top of the climber! Yours were outdoor cats before you moved weren't they? How did they react to being enclosed? X


----------



## MilleD

Orla said:


> Ooh that looks really good @MilleD - I've looked at the cat climbing towers before, I actually have the catanooga choo choo already but my garden is narrower than yours (there is a garage and outbuilding down the side) so will have to see once the netting is up how much room I have as I don't want her spring boarding onto the garage roof from the top of the climber! Yours were outdoor cats before you moved weren't they? How did they react to being enclosed? X


They were, good memory!

Teddi and Dave (who I lost last year) adapted really quickly. Ralph seems ok for long periods then has a few days where I find him clawing or biting at the netting he can reach from 'Harry's high rise hangout' - pic below.

Jasper just completely bypasses the catproofing and sits on top of the conservatory. She can leave the garden from there if she wants, but doesn't do that very much any more. It's been months I think since she's gone walking round the garden the wrong side of the cat proofing 

For placement, they are good either right under the netting, or a way away as they are in the pic. Harry's high rise is underneath the netting so they can't get on top.

The neighbours that have just moved out had a small cat called Thor who used to use the netting as a hammock from his side. Or jump down into the garden, onto the cat trees and springboard from the netting to the fence, little bugger! My lot are too heavy for that thankfully.


----------



## MilleD

Harry's high rise  right against the fence and under the netting. It's a popular place to snooze.


----------



## Catsarelush

Treaclesmum said:


> View attachment 443974
> View attachment 443975
> Spent the whole day completing my cat run! Gracie had a CT scan this morning, so she was very pleased to come home to this! They all seem to love it so far


Wow looks amazing <3 Im building my catio next weekend hope it comes out just as good very excited !


----------



## TriTri

Catsarelush said:


> Wow looks amazing <3 Im building my catio next weekend hope it comes out just as good very excited !


'Love your Avitar name @Catsarelush :Hilarious:Cat:Cat.


----------



## Mistys Mum

Hello, just adding my tuppenceworth. I had a catio built after losing 2 of my babies to the roads (even after chosing my house based on where I thought they would be safe.) I also had a hole knocked through my lounge wall for the catflap which goes directly into the catio.
During the day, I open the doors and they can wander around the garden freely - only one of them leaves the garden, my boy. The girls don't (well one used to go next door but she grew wings recently ). The garden is enclosed by a fence, which only the agile ones can get over (or bother with.) 
At night i get them in for dinner and they have the catio and the house and I can sleep knowing they are all safe and aren't hunting baby birds or bringing me frogs (or budgies...). When I go away, they stay in the catio and I can sleep at night. I also have cameras so I can watch them if I'm not home. I've picked up old bits of wooden furniture for them to climb and anything from the house gets put out there for them to explore until the weather gets the better of it. They've had old chests of drawers, cat trees, all sorts.
It's a horrible responsibility for us to give or remove their freedom, but its such a big bad world we live in, and our hearts are so fragile. I think I have reached a compromise with mine and they are often in the cat run during the day because that's where all the nice beds are and high up spots. it's attached to my lounge window aswell so they can come and demand I open the window if the cat flap is too much trouble.
I don't know what happens around here at night - bad people, wildlife, etc, but i could not keep going through losing my cats on the roads.
I would get my garden cat proofed if I was taking on a younger cat now or if I move house - as much to keep out other cats as keep mine in. Cats from neighbours are a massive issue where I live and a great source of anxiety for my poor cats.
Some of these pictures are wonderful and I'm taking inspiration for new climbing ideas x


----------



## TriTri

Mistys Mum said:


> Hello, just adding my tuppenceworth. I had a catio built after losing 2 of my babies to the roads (even after chosing my house based on where I thought they would be safe.) I also had a hole knocked through my lounge wall for the catflap which goes directly into the catio.
> During the day, I open the doors and they can wander around the garden freely - only one of them leaves the garden, my boy. The girls don't (well one used to go next door but she grew wings recently ). The garden is enclosed by a fence, which only the agile ones can get over (or bother with.)
> At night i get them in for dinner and they have the catio and the house and I can sleep knowing they are all safe and aren't hunting baby birds or bringing me frogs (or budgies...). When I go away, they stay in the catio and I can sleep at night. I also have cameras so I can watch them if I'm not home. I've picked up old bits of wooden furniture for them to climb and anything from the house gets put out there for them to explore until the weather gets the better of it. They've had old chests of drawers, cat trees, all sorts.
> It's a horrible responsibility for us to give or remove their freedom, but its such a big bad world we live in, and our hearts are so fragile. I think I have reached a compromise with mine and they are often in the cat run during the day because that's where all the nice beds are and high up spots. it's attached to my lounge window aswell so they can come and demand I open the window if the cat flap is too much trouble.
> I don't know what happens around here at night - bad people, wildlife, etc, but i could not keep going through losing my cats on the roads.
> I would get my garden cat proofed if I was taking on a younger cat now or if I move house - as much to keep out other cats as keep mine in. Cats from neighbours are a massive issue where I live and a great source of anxiety for my poor cats.
> Some of these pictures are wonderful and I'm taking inspiration for new climbing ideas x


That's a lovely post to read. Well done @Mistys Mum.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Yes that sounds like a great life for your cats @Mistys Mum 

I must admit I also let my boy cat out of the catio during the day when I'm at home - not nearly as much as he would like, usually just once or twice during the morning, but he has been very good, often just staying in the garden, having a sniff around and then coming back after 5 minutes! He does love hunting so if he sees the birds he gets very agitated if he can't get a bit closer! Not that he catches them these days due to having a bit of arthritis.


----------



## Orla

Do you find it makes them more frustrated getting out on occasion but not constantly? I'm getting the garden done with a netting system but I do worry that if I let my Smartie out of the enclosed bit once then she will forever be trying to find ways to escape. She loved hunting across the road in the allotments but after Tommy's death on a very quiet dead end road, and the fact the neighbours behind have just bought an akita pup, I don't really want her out roaming at all now.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Orla said:


> Do you find it makes them more frustrated getting out on occasion but not constantly? I'm getting the garden done with a netting system but I do worry that if I let my Smartie out of the enclosed bit once then she will forever be trying to find ways to escape. She loved hunting across the road in the allotments but after Tommy's death on a very quiet dead end road, and the fact the neighbours behind have just bought an akita pup, I don't really want her out roaming at all now.


Yes, currently it does seem.to be causing Jumpy a bit of frustration. Although it is natural for male cats to have a wider boundary which they patrol/hunt in, and then they come back to rest closer to home. But I find that 2 morning runabouts helps to keep him calm and relaxed, so long as I don't sit in the cat run with him after as this makes him think he is going out again!

I think he relaxes more when he is indoors not seeing the birds than when he can see them but not touch them.


----------



## Orla

Cat proofing completed. We’ve had a little wander around but it was far too hot out there so brought my girl back in again til it cools a little!


----------



## Mistys Mum

Orla said:


> Do you find it makes them more frustrated getting out on occasion but not constantly? I'm getting the garden done with a netting system but I do worry that if I let my Smartie out of the enclosed bit once then she will forever be trying to find ways to escape. She loved hunting across the road in the allotments but after Tommy's death on a very quiet dead end road, and the fact the neighbours behind have just bought an akita pup, I don't really want her out roaming at all now.


We have a set routine, and I always kept them in a night even before the cat run, so they pretty much know and accept the drill. To be honest though, I think only one of my cats would be upset at losing total freedom and that's my boy. I think an enclosed garden is a good compromise though, my sister has 2 Akitas and they are definitely NOT good around cats. One of them regularly kills possums (she lives in the USA - god only knows why they have Akitas in such a hot climate.)
Just think about all the things people do to look after children and even ourselves - seatbelts, safety measures - yes they restrict us, but they also keep us safe so we can be happy together. There is always a trade off between our freedom to do what we want and the safety and freedom of others.


----------



## Mistys Mum

Orla said:


> Cat proofing completed. We've had a little wander around but it was far too hot out there so brought my girl back in again til it cools a little!


Looks great Orla, you will sleep better at night once it's been tried and tested.


----------



## lorilu

Orla said:


> Do you find it makes them more frustrated getting out on occasion but not constantly? I'm getting the garden done with a netting system but I do worry that if I let my Smartie out of the enclosed bit once then she will forever be trying to find ways to escape. She loved hunting across the road in the allotments but after Tommy's death on a very quiet dead end road, and the fact the neighbours behind have just bought an akita pup, I don't really want her out roaming at all now.


I never had that problem. As @Mistys Mum , routine is the key. Cats are smart, they figure things out fast.


----------



## catsandkittens

I have a dilemma at the moment and I'm not sure what to do. I'm moving to a flat that is close to a busy road. I've got permission from the landlord to secure the garden with netting. Only issue is that the garden is on a lower floor than my flat, so there is a staircase leading down into the garden, which has railings/bannisters that my cats could jump onto and then use to jump over any netting I put up. Has anyone dealt with a similar situation, i.e. first floor flat with stairs leading to ground floor garden?


----------



## chillminx

catsandkittens said:


> I have a dilemma at the moment and I'm not sure what to do. I'm moving to a flat that is close to a busy road. I've got permission from the landlord to secure the garden with netting. Only issue is that the garden is on a lower floor than my flat, so there is a staircase leading down into the garden, which has railings/bannisters that my cats could jump onto and then use to jump over any netting I put up. Has anyone dealt with a similar situation, i.e. first floor flat with stairs leading to ground floor garden?


I think you may need to put netting on the bannisters so the cats can't use them as a launch pad to get out of the garden.

How close are the stairs to the boundary fence where you would be putting the cat proofing ? [Can you post a photo of the garden and the stairs? ]

EDIT - meant to add, I wrapped the trunk of a tree in my garden in fruit netting to stop the cats climbing it and getting on the garage roof and out. It has worked well.


----------



## catsandkittens

chillminx said:


> I think you may need to put netting on the bannisters so the cats can't use them as a launch pad to get out of the garden.
> 
> How close are the stairs to the boundary fence where you would be putting the cat proofing ? [Can you post a photo of the garden and the stairs? ]
> 
> EDIT - meant to add, I wrapped the trunk of a tree in my garden in fruit netting to stop the cats climbing it and getting on the garage roof and out. It has worked well.


Hi,
the left hand side of the staircase is fairly close to the fence, and on right hand side there is quite a lot of ivy covering the bannisters. Maybe some type of netting "archway" going over the stairs might work?


----------



## chillminx

@catsandkittens - the bannisters on the left hand side would definitely be a security problem as your cats could gain access to next door's garage or conservatory roof right next to the fence .

The other side of the staircase where the ivy is may be not be a problem as it might be too difficult for the cats to climb (unless they can get underneath it to a fence) I have ivy on one of my fences and my cats seem to find it too unstable to climb.

I am sure you could put high mesh fencing with a curved top on the left side of the staircase (as well as on the fence next to it. Or as you say put a 'roof' of mesh right over the stairway to include the ivy covered side. Some of the cat fencing companies are very good at fencing in awkward spaces.


----------



## Jodie1250

Hi all

Apologies for duplicating my post but I just saw this thread and thought it would be perfect to get answers from people who have bought/made catios.

I’m currently in the process of having a catio built for my two indoor cats. I asked for this to be made with galvanised steel wire at 16 gauge with 1 by 1 squares. But the in laws have come back with panels of 10 gauge galvanised steel with much wider squares.

It wasn’t quite what I was hoping for but it hasn’t been built yet so I don’t know how it will look.

Does anyone have any advice on what they used? Thanks


----------



## TriTri

Jodie1250 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Apologies for duplicating my post but I just saw this thread and thought it would be perfect to get answers from people who have bought/made catios.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of having a catio built for my two indoor cats. I asked for this to be made with galvanised steel wire at 16 gauge with 1 by 1 squares. But the in laws have come back with panels of 10 gauge galvanised steel with much wider squares.
> 
> It wasn't quite what I was hoping for but it hasn't been built yet so I don't know how it will look.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what they used? Thanks


Hi there. I wouldn't bother with what they have bought you. Buy some new, the holes sound too big, do you know how big they are? I can't remember but think mine was 16 gauge galvanised wire, but will check and get back to you. Or I may have typed it up in an earlier post on this thread, if your read back. You could get birds, voles or something else getting in if the holes are too big. Another cat or wild animal etc might get their paw in and injure or bother your cat too.


----------



## Jodie1250

TriTri said:


> View attachment 447532
> 
> Hi there. I wouldn't bother with what they have bought you. Buy some new, the holes sound too big, do you know how big they are? I can't remember but think mine was 16 gauge galvanised wire, but will check and get back to you. Or I may have typed it up in an earlier post on this thread, if your read back. You could get birds, voles or something else getting in if the holes are too big. Another cat or wild animal etc might get their paw in and injure or bother your cat too.


Thank you so much for this. Really appreciate it, we are going to order some galvanised wire instead.

I was going to order this but slightly concerned about the really low price. Does anyone know why this is so cheap? It has put me off ordering it.










Thanks


----------



## TriTri

Jodie1250 said:


> Thank you so much for this. Really appreciate it, we are going to order some galvanised wire instead.
> 
> I was going to order this but slightly concerned about the really low price. Does anyone know why this is so cheap? It has put me off ordering it.
> 
> View attachment 447630
> 
> 
> Thanks


That's not cheap, but reasonable. It's only a 6 metre roll. That's not going to be enough, is it? Who are you looking to buy it from? I bought 30 metres, but didn't need anywhere near that much for the cat pen, but needed extra for something else and if I want to make the pen bigger later on. Lots of scams going on at the moment, so I don't blame you for asking. I imagine there's a delivery charge on top too, oh yes, that's reasonable.


----------



## MilleD

Orla said:


> Do you find it makes them more frustrated getting out on occasion but not constantly? I'm getting the garden done with a netting system but I do worry that if I let my Smartie out of the enclosed bit once then she will forever be trying to find ways to escape. She loved hunting across the road in the allotments but after Tommy's death on a very quiet dead end road, and the fact the neighbours behind have just bought an akita pup, I don't really want her out roaming at all now.


Both of my boys escaped the other day. I have a piece of wood pushed behind a fence post where the wall starts and the fence finishes and it fell out.

Both Ralph and Teddi managed to squeeze out.

Ralph jumped back through the same gap, but I had to go and retrieve Teddi. I really think neither of them would go far now to be honest.

But Ralph is now driving me mad trying to get out. He's actually wearing a path on the lawn where he walks to go and see if the piece is wood has fallen down again!!

It'll ease I guess, but it answers your question about whether letting them out sometimes might frustrate them.

Your cat proofing looks great by the way.


----------



## Orla

Thanks for the update @MilleD - at the moment my girl is more frustrated she can't have free access to the garden as the failed foster doesn't yet. I'm not sure he is comfortable enough that I could retrieve him if he did escape or even if I could get him back in from the garden so she only has access if I open the door for her as the flap is locked to in only mode. At least I know she likes it out there.


----------



## Treaclesmum

It all depends if they have had free access before or not. If they have then they would be more likely to be frustrated. In my case Jumpy had a cat flap to come in, but he still had to be let out by me opening the door, which he knew only happened a few times a day. So me letting him out of the cat run is similar for him, but he does seem a bit frustrated on days when I don't let him out.


----------



## acav

We have had Katzecure installed on our first floor terrace in North London. Our neighbour didn't like it and has complained to Haringey council and the planning officer has basically said that, unless the neighbour drops the case, the fences will need to be reduced in height (which will make the system useless for cat containment). The neighbour won't talk to us and the guys next door have a big dog which can be dangerous for our cat if we were to let her roam around. We had existing fences but lower. Has anyone had similar issues and planning application approved? We are in Haringey council.


----------



## chillminx

Hello @acav and welcome 

The usual rule Local authorities have about fencing height is they can be as high as 6 feet, but no higher. But I am not sure that would apply to fencing a 1st Floor terrace and having a slatted wooden fence at 6 ft high could look quite overwhelming and unsightly from a neighbour's perspective. So I can understand why your neighbour has objected.

Could you not have the mesh fencing that is much less visible and intrusive? e.g the kind made by Purrfect Fence UK? You would need the sloping part at the top, but the upright mesh could be a bit lower than 6 ft (say 5 ft ) and still give adequate protection.

Another solution would be to have mesh fencing but move it well back from the edge of the terrace so it is barely visible to the neighbours. Your cat would still have a catio and could sit out and get fresh air.

https://purrfectfence.co.uk/pages/sample-layouts


----------



## acav

Yes, I am going to look into it, thanks a lot for both suggestions. To be honest, I thought Katzecure would be aesthetically nicer than the upright mesh but that's an option I could discuss with the council should they still push-back. The alternative could be submit a planning application. The planning enforcement officer is of the opinion that it wouldn't pass but two neighbours are in favour (with one against) and they have approved one ugly PVC extension on the terrace next door as well as a quite ugly project for an additional terrace upstairs so I hope there are margins of success. But we'll see. In the end, what matters is that our cat can get some fresh air and we can enjoy the terrace together.


----------



## lorilu

acav said:


> We have had Katzecure installed on our first floor terrace in North London. Our neighbour didn't like it and has complained to Haringey council and the planning officer has basically said that, unless the neighbour drops the case, the fences will need to be reduced in height (which will make the system useless for cat containment). The neighbour won't talk to us and the guys next door have a big dog which can be dangerous for our cat if we were to let her roam around. We had existing fences but lower. Has anyone had similar issues and planning application approved? We are in Haringey council.


Goodness the cat fence looks so much nicer than the old fence, what's your neighbor's problem? Just being a jerk for the sake of it? I hope you can fight this. Your only other option would be to install a free standing run type of thing, totally enclosed I mean. You can have a look though this thread many people have done that.


----------



## love all my animals

hi everyone. we got a kitten on the 15th of august and he is only 10wks old yet but already i cannot bear the thought of him getting injured or killed by being free roaming. Ive read this thread from start to finish which has took me two days with researching every idea posters have come up with or used. 

i was going to have him strictly indoors but i cannot do that because the back door is constantly open for the dog and a french lop that goes in the garden when he wants (when we are home and only through the back door).
I already have 2 big shed and aviary set ups for 2 sets of buns outside which i built, so building a catio isnt an option either.
Ive today ordered the restraint straps and plastic garden mesh to do a diy version of the protectapus system.
The only thing im struggling to picture is doing the corners. I will post some pics tomorrow of the fence and garden to see if anyone who has done this diy can take some pics of the corners of their set ups so i can visualize it.

I need this up as soon as my supplies come because i am constantly on high alert with the back door. everyone is so used to the back door being pinned open all the time and im constantly up and down with the the bun going out. I close the kitchen door too so the rabbit can let himself back in but obviously he cannot close if after himself lol..
Thankyou for reading this long winded post and you can tell how worried i am about getting this up and right the first time, its 3.35am here and im researching cat proofed gardens:Bookworm


----------



## Treaclesmum

love all my animals said:


> hi everyone. we got a kitten on the 15th of august and he is only 10wks old yet but already i cannot bear the thought of him getting injured or killed by being free roaming. Ive read this thread from start to finish which has took me two days with researching every idea posters have come up with or used.
> 
> i was going to have him strictly indoors but i cannot do that because the back door is constantly open for the dog and a french lop that goes in the garden when he wants (when we are home and only through the back door).
> I already have 2 big shed and aviary set ups for 2 sets of buns outside which i built, so building a catio isnt an option either.
> Ive today ordered the restraint straps and plastic garden mesh to do a diy version of the protectapus system.
> The only thing im struggling to picture is doing the corners. I will post some pics tomorrow of the fence and garden to see if anyone who has done this diy can take some pics of the corners of their set ups so i can visualize it.
> 
> I need this up as soon as my supplies come because i am constantly on high alert with the back door. everyone is so used to the back door being pinned open all the time and im constantly up and down with the the bun going out. I close the kitchen door too so the rabbit can let himself back in but obviously he cannot close if after himself lol..
> Thankyou for reading this long winded post and you can tell how worried i am about getting this up and right the first time, its 3.35am here and im researching cat proofed gardens:Bookworm


I hope kitty will be friendly to the rabbits! I would build something more secure for your lop as kitty grows bigger to prevent any accidents


----------



## love all my animals

Treaclesmum said:


> I hope kitty will be friendly to the rabbits! I would build something more secure for your lop as kitty grows bigger to prevent any accidents


i have 11 buns lol.. 4 in a shed/aviary, 3 in shed/aviary, two dwarf lops that have the dining room with lods on levels and space, plus a continental giant and french lop that go where they want.
bleu the french lop is trying to put the cat in his place but im not letting them have unsupervised time together. Its a big adjustment i must admit.
to make things harder the labrador is fully blind and so is the continental giant lol.. I also have guinea pigs. Its like ive got a massive food chain going in my house.
Ive had success bonding all the other animals together and im hoping i can get bleu to even just ignore the cat eventually we have spoilt bleu really, he behaves more like a dog. He even comes out into our cul de sac with me to eat everyone weeds for them. He is very jealous of the cat.
Wish me luck guys i think i will need it lol..


----------



## love all my animals

Just took some pics of the garden. Take no notice of the black bin bags near the gate, that's for a top run tomorrow. Has you can see I've got corrugated plastic on my aviaries with an over hang and corrugated plastic on the side. My main concern is the corner where the 2 fences join, one is higher than the other. As you can see I had set the garden up as an outside play area for the buns but now want it to be for storm (cat) too


----------



## love all my animals

My materials have come and the brackets are up. Will post pics of it finished.


----------



## Britt

I bought a cat run of 6m on 3 with a cat hotel and a handmade natural cat tree. Now another question: where to put the cat flap?


----------



## Mistys Mum

Britt said:


> I bought a cat run of 6m on 3 with a cat hotel and a handmade natural cat tree. Now another question: where to put the cat flap?


Mine goes through the wall of my lounge, we have a tunnel. There was no option as we have patio doors.


----------



## jenny armour

Same here my catflap goes though the wall in my conservatory through a sleeve (tunnel), that way I dont have to keep opening and shutting the patio door


----------



## mrsfarq

Does anyone have a catio that isn’t attached to their house but built in the garden so their cats can “go out” for a set period of time? 

We have a bit of time to think about this because our kittens are only 13 weeks. 

But to explain. I think our garden would be impossible to cat proof. It’s about 100ft long, with low walls either side, one wall has a huge hedge growing in front of it but there are gaps. The back 16ft is fully grown over with large trees and shrubs and the fence at the end of it between us and the neighbour is just a basic wire fence (because the trees/ shrubs provide the barrier/privacy). I’m pretty sure that a fox or badger lives in it occasionally as well. 

We then also have a “front garden” which runs from the back to the front of the house that’s on top of a retaining wall - so when you are stood in the front garden you are above street level.

To completely cat proof the garden would be a huge amount of work and I think pretty impossible, but we also don’t have anywhere on the side or back of the house where we could install a catio next to a window so the cats had free roam to go outside.


----------



## jenny armour




----------



## chillminx

@mrsfarq - have you considered freestanding fencing for part of the garden, then you wouldn't need to worry about using the existing fencing or about overhanging trees.

Free standing fencing could be accessed by the cats from the house by a tunnel . A catio could also be accessed by a tunnel from the house, perhaps from a window or from a cat flap on the back door.

I wouldn't recommend a freestanding catio which the cats can't access from the house independently, because freedom to come and go as they please is an important part of their enjoyment of a catio or a cat proofed garden, The chances are with a catio which they have to be taken to, and shut in, is that they will constantly be demanding to come back indoors.

Free standing fencing by Purrfect Fence UK

https://purrfectfence.co.uk/pages/sample-layouts


----------



## lillytheunicorn

We have a mixture of fence mounted brackets and the freestanding cat fence from protectapet as my garden is too big and has trees and hedge on the boundary of our garden in parts. Not in this house but the kittens would go out in the garden with Mum, in the summer it was much cooler to have a nap in the log store.


----------



## mrsfarq

chillminx said:


> @mrsfarq - have you considered freestanding fencing for part of the garden, then you wouldn't need to worry about using the existing fencing or about overhanging trees.
> 
> Free standing fencing could be accessed by the cats from the house by a tunnel . A catio could also be accessed by a tunnel from the house, perhaps from a window or from a cat flap on the back door.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a freestanding catio which the cats can't access from the house independently, because freedom to come and go as they please is an important part of their enjoyment of a catio or a cat proofed garden, The chances are with a catio which they have to be taken to, and shut in, is that they will constantly be demanding to come back indoors.
> 
> Free standing fencing by Purrfect Fence UK
> 
> https://purrfectfence.co.uk/pages/sample-layouts


Yes this makes sense, I hadn't thought about them accessing it independently.

I think we could make a covered walkway from one of the windows on the stairs over to the front garden, like a covered bridge and then a covered run into a catio built next to / around our freestanding garage.

Thank you for the link, I'll have a look at free standing fencing and see if we could do something different.


----------



## Kickers

Has anyone had any experience of underground cat fences like catfence? I need to enclose the garden but fencing is too big 1 acre!

Thanks


----------



## chillminx

Kickers said:


> Has anyone had any experience of underground cat fences like catfence? I need to enclose the garden but fencing is too big 1 acre!
> 
> Thanks


I believe that's the fence that gives the pet a small electric shock (using static) if they get close to the barrier. This is not something I would ever use to contain a cat. Apart from being unacceptable to give my cat any kind of electric shock, I am afraid the reaction of a startled cat would be to run out of the garden at top speed and hide somewhere inaccessible to me.

If your garden is too large to enclose it, then just enclose part of it for your cat with free standing fencing. Fence in the part of the garden nearest the house, so the cat can have free access to the enclosure through a cat flap on the back door, or on a window.

e.g. free standing fencing -

https://purrfectfence.co.uk/pages/sample-layouts

Other makes will offer something similar no doubt.


----------



## Kickers

Ok thanks for the recommendation I will have a look. Just curious but does deer fencing keep them in? I think the free standing fencing will probably tangle up with the local deer population and I could also fence the garden with deer fencing


----------



## chillminx

The mesh used is similar to deer fencing, but perhaps firmer. I needed some extra mesh when cat proofing my garden and the stuff I bought was deer fencing as I recall.

I am sorry I have no experience of keeping deer out of the garden - would they get tangled in mesh fencing if is firmly fixed to the ground at the bottom? Purrfect Fence (whose kit I bought) is an American company so they will be used to fencing for deer. You could email them and ask them if their fencing will be a problem with roaming deer getting tangled in it.

https://purrfectfence.co.uk/pages/contact-us


----------



## Kickers

Thanks I’ve sent them a message so see what they say


----------



## Treaclesmum

My catio on Sunday in the snow! Only Pudding ventured out, and Jumpy briefly


----------



## _JLW17

Anyone know how I can cat proof my TV?
My 2 weeks old 55” tv has been broken by the screen being bitten.
My now worried about what to do with my new tv? I want to put it on the wall but then worried they’ll try to climb it...
I’m just so anxious at the moment. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Jenbob21

Hoping for some advice on where to get started with cat proofing, we adopted 2 cats who had been indoor only in June last year, at the time we were in an apartment, but 6 weeks ago moved into a house. We now have a nice rectangular garden which we think would be easily cat proofable but dont know where to start. 2 of our 3 fence sides have neighbours-do we need their permission or as it's on our side is it ok? I Lso arent keen on the betting type, but is this the most effective? The cats actually show 0 interest in going out, they like looking at birds but dont ever go near the doors, bug we thought when we finally are allowed visitors and have warmer weather ut would be


----------



## Jenbob21

Oops posted too early...
It would be nice to have the French doors open without worrying about shutting the cats in another room first!
If anyone can advise where to start with companies to give quotes/reliable kit to DIY that would be great


----------



## Jenbob21

*also mean I'm not keen on netting, not betting, flipping autocorrect! But if thats the most reliable so be it, they are far too precious to get out!


----------



## jenny armour

Highly recommend Protectapet


----------



## MilleD

Jenbob21 said:


> Oops posted too early...
> It would be nice to have the French doors open without worrying about shutting the cats in another room first!
> If anyone can advise where to start with companies to give quotes/reliable kit to DIY that would be great


If you want to go the DIY route, there are kits you can buy from secure-a-cat which include the poles and netting. I recommend them, very easy to install.


----------



## jenny armour

jenny armour said:


> Highly recommend Protectapet


Ptotectapet also do DIY kit and are very helpful, their netting works so they cant climb out as it wont take the cats weight, this is my Protectapet area which is screwed into the patio as I have no fencing and you can take it with you


----------



## TiggyOne

Hi,

We have (DIY) Felisafe brackets and netting on our wooden fences, but have adopted 2 cats which are undoubtedly more agile than my late tabby was, so we're reviewing the system and we have a few tricky areas that will need some thought and modifications.

Does anyone know where to get those things to hang around a tree trunk? They look like a netting hanging basket? To stop them climbing up?

Sorry if this has already been covered in the thread


----------



## Leorory

Apologies for the possible repetition, I don't fancy reading all 77 pages 

Would like to proof my yard, it's a rental property so I cannot do anything permanent.

Two of the walls are fine, one-and-a-bit of the walls need heightening by around one foot.

Here is the kind of thing I would like to make or buy:










Anybody please advise how most people normally heighten their walls by around one foot?

In a temporary way?

I have not been able to find, as yet, any ready-made brackets that will do the job from hardware stores.

Best wishes
Leorory


----------



## MilleD

Leorory said:


> Apologies for the possible repetition, I don't fancy reading all 77 pages
> 
> Would like to proof my yard, it's a rental property so I cannot do anything permanent.
> 
> Two of the walls are fine, one-and-a-bit of the walls need heightening by around one foot.
> 
> Here is the kind of thing I would like to make or buy:
> 
> View attachment 463512
> 
> 
> Anybody please advise how most people normally heighten their walls by around one foot?
> 
> In a temporary way?
> 
> I have not been able to find, as yet, any ready-made brackets that will do the job from hardware stores.
> 
> Best wishes
> Leorory


I have a 5 foot fence on one side and 6 foot on the other, on the 5 foot fence the overhanging poles just sit higher in the clamps to level them off with the other side.

I have no idea what your diagram means, are you saying that simply raising the height of the fence will cat proof it? I know that wouldn't work for mine.


----------



## Leorory

> on the 5 foot fence the overhanging poles just sit higher in the clamps to level them off with the other side.


And I have no idea what that means anda

Yes, I think raising the height sufficiently would work; it isn't a fence I'm extending, it's a wall. As I said above. More difficult to grip claws into and climb over if I have a combo of wall then an extra foot or so of non-climb material.


----------



## jenny armour

I dont understand either, but Protectapet, you can buy from them for DIY purposes or they will do it for you at an extra cost, they will come out and advise you or you could send in your diagram and they can help you


----------



## jenny armour

....you can also take it with you if you move


----------



## pennycat

@Bex22


----------



## Happy Paws2

wrong place


----------



## CPatt

This is our catio. It has a tunnel leading from the kitchen window giving them access throughout the day. We also place feather toys giving them the illusion of a hunt which my oldest Harry loves!


----------



## jousis

Thank you all very much, I got many ideas the last 3 months from this topic.
I've never heard of the word catio before (I was a dog person  ).

This is our amateur catio. It took us ~2 weeks of work and 2 weeks of pain (afterwards).
Mistakes were made on the cutting but we 're still proud  (apparently I cannot cut straight using a jigsaw even if my life depended on it).

We used pet-safe screen to keep all the bugs out and the cat it.

Again, thank you all !!!


----------



## lorilu

jousis said:


> Thank you all very much, I got many ideas the last 3 months from this topic.
> I've never heard of the word catio before (I was a dog person  ).
> 
> This is our amateur catio. It took us ~2 weeks of work and 2 weeks of pain (afterwards).
> Mistakes were made on the cutting but we 're still proud  (apparently I cannot cut straight using a jigsaw even if my life depended on it).
> 
> We used pet-safe screen to keep all the bugs out and the cat it.
> 
> Again, thank you all !!!
> 
> View attachment 473419
> View attachment 473418
> View attachment 473422
> View attachment 473421


WOW! It's wonderful!


----------



## KoolK

Hello everyone!

I just made a seperate post only to see we have a dedicate stickied post for cat runs / patios.

I apologise to the admins / mods.

I was thinking of getting snowy an outdoor catio for her to sit in, eat and to store her litter tray.

This is the one I found online that I really liked. I would ask them to take out the side access and add a panel to the lower left side. I think it would come to around £400-500










What do you guys think?
Would love to hear some feedback before I think of buying. Thanks!


----------



## TriTri

KoolK said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just made a seperate post only to see we have a dedicate stickied post for cat runs / patios.
> 
> I apologise to the admins / mods.
> 
> I was thinking of getting snowy an outdoor catio for her to sit in, eat and to store her litter tray.
> 
> This is the one I found online that I really liked. I would ask them to take out the side access and add a panel to the lower left side. I think it would come to around £400-500
> 
> View attachment 475099
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Would love to hear some feedback before I think of buying. Thanks!


Are you in the uk? Does it come flat packed? That sounds too cheap to be true. I would think it a scam personally. Do you you have the link to it? Is it even suppose to include the shelving and the link to the house bit? If it's just the materials, maybe that price, seems very cheap for what I can see. Regardless, I'd been tempted to buy some of the wire mesh and fit it under to roof, so defo no escapees, if that's possible. I'm sure your cats would appreciate it. Are there any reviews? Does the company advertise their address and can you check their validity?


----------



## KoolK

TriTri said:


> Are you in the uk? Does it come flat packed? That sounds too cheap to be true. I would think it a scam personally. Do you you have the link to it? Is it even suppose to include the shelving and the link to the house bit?


Link: https://www.woodenart.org.uk/katy-cat-run-pen-outdoor-enclosure-catcage

Yes I'm in the UK and it comes flat packed. I think the link to the house is an additional modification.

I'm assuming £400+ after the modifications.

It's not huge so seems like a decent price tbh.


----------



## TriTri

KoolK said:


> Link: https://www.woodenart.org.uk/katy-cat-run-pen-outdoor-enclosure-catcage
> 
> Yes I'm in the UK and it comes flat packed. I think the link to the house is an additional modification.
> 
> I'm assuming £400+ after the modifications.
> 
> It's not huge so seems like a decent price tbh.


Thanks for the link. I've seen their website before, so have been going for years now. It seems legitimate and good prices. They say the animal pens they don't deliver, rather they like to put them together themselves, which sounds even better, more costly I would think, but they are a good price, so worth phoning for a discussion imo. I don't know how far they travel, so worth checking that too. Hurry up whilst we have some nice weather for them to enjoy! Ask for the lead times too (availability times). Good luck.


----------



## Charity

My concern with wood is keeping it weatherproof, I think it would need painting on a yearly to two yearly basis to stop it deteriorating.

Just an alternative suggestion. We've got an Omlet metal one which we've had nearly ten years and its still really good. It would be a bit more money than this one, its open to the elements though but you can buy accessories like removable roofing covers, furniture etc. You do have to erect it yourself, its put together with clips so you need someone to help you as it takes a while. It's definitely proved the cost worthwhile over the years.

Outdoor Cat Run | Large Spacious Outdoor Cat Enclosure (omlet.co.uk)


----------



## buffie

Charity said:


> My concern with wood is keeping it weatherproof, I think it would need painting on a yearly to two yearly basis to stop it deteriorating.


Meeko's run is made with tanalised Cedar wood and after 10 years is still as good as day one.It has faded from its original reddish shade but other than that is sound.................

https://www.contemporarygarden.co.uk/blogs/news/what-is-tanalised-timber


----------



## Anato

I like this video cat proof garden


----------



## UnderThePaw

Have found this thread so helpful while we have been looking into options and planning a way to give our indoor cats some outdoor access, so now that we have finally managed to get our enclosure built wanted to add it here in case can be of help to anyone else!

We would have loved to have cat proofed our back garden entirely, but we rent so we couldn't do anything too permanent, and also have various different levels which made it too tricky; so we decided to use an area at our back door which was approx 6ft x 4ft x 7ft and which we planned could be used for them with door and window access.


















(Area we had ^^ (spikes next door's, not part of our cat proofing!!!))

After a lot of deliberating we decided to go for an Omlet Cat Balcony Enclosure which was 6ft x 3ft x 6ft (though it's actually a wee bit taller than that now it's up). It fitted really well in the space we had, and as we're likely to move in the next few years it'll be easy to move to a new place and reassemble, and can also be expanded if we have more space with extension panels.

We were pretty impressed with it to put up and it didn't take too long between two of us - on Friday morning we had it up just as it was, access through door only, and Rosie and Theo got a chance to try it out 


























Later, my husband did his handyman bit to make the alterations we wanted to give access from a kitchen window, removing one top panel, securing it on to the side of the house with some wood and ties we had handy and the extra panelling and clips.

















By this point both were absolutely loving it - Rosie (who has always longed for the outdoors!!) had been loving it from the off, just sitting watching birds and everything around her so happily, but Theo, who likes to be with us, wasn't too keen when it was closed, but with access through the window both really, really took to it.

The window was at a bit of an awkward angle, so tonight my OH has added an extra ledge to climb down onto and a ramp which all just secures it and makes it an easier climb in and out.
























It's only been a few days (and been horrible weather so far!!) but it's already made such a difference to our pair getting some outside time and we're so glad we've done it. So far (fingers crossed!) they seem to find it enough and just really be enjoying the fresh air. Pretty pleased with the Omlet and really delighted to see how happy the cats are getting their space outside. Let me know if any questions or if can help in any way - and thanks all on previous posts on this thread who have all helped us so much!!


----------



## buffie

Looks like you have improved Rosie and Theo's life greatly by adding the window access . It does make such a difference giving them the choice of when to go out which was why we added a tunnel to Meeko's run . The only problem is that in the winter it can be a little bit on the chilly side having to keep windows/doors open so that they can go out or come back in as the mood takes them .


----------



## UnderThePaw

buffie said:


> Looks like you have improved Rosie and Theo's life greatly by adding the window access . It does make such a difference giving them the choice of when to go out which was why we added a tunnel to Meeko's run . The only problem is that in the winter it can be a little bit on the chilly side having to keep windows/doors open so that they can go out or come back in as the mood takes them .


Oh I know, we've definitely encountered that problem already!! :ColdfeetJust looking forward to the flip side, when we can have a window open all summer, especially after last year when they were teeny kittens and all our windows were locked on only opening a tiny gap!


----------



## TriTri

UnderThePaw said:


> Have found this thread so helpful while we have been looking into options and planning a way to give our indoor cats some outdoor access, so now that we have finally managed to get our enclosure built wanted to add it here in case can be of help to anyone else!
> 
> We would have loved to have cat proofed our back garden entirely, but we rent so we couldn't do anything too permanent, and also have various different levels which made it too tricky; so we decided to use an area at our back door which was approx 6ft x 4ft x 7ft and which we planned could be used for them with door and window access.
> 
> View attachment 484387
> 
> View attachment 484373
> 
> 
> (Area we had ^^ (spikes next door's, not part of our cat proofing!!!))
> 
> After a lot of deliberating we decided to go for an Omlet Cat Balcony Enclosure which was 6ft x 3ft x 6ft (though it's actually a wee bit taller than that now it's up). It fitted really well in the space we had, and as we're likely to move in the next few years it'll be easy to move to a new place and reassemble, and can also be expanded if we have more space with extension panels.
> 
> We were pretty impressed with it to put up and it didn't take too long between two of us - on Friday morning we had it up just as it was, access through door only, and Rosie and Theo got a chance to try it out
> 
> View attachment 484377
> 
> 
> View attachment 484374
> View attachment 484376
> 
> 
> Later, my husband did his handyman bit to make the alterations we wanted to give access from a kitchen window, removing one top panel, securing it on to the side of the house with some wood and ties we had handy and the extra panelling and clips.
> 
> View attachment 484379
> View attachment 484380
> 
> 
> By this point both were absolutely loving it - Rosie (who has always longed for the outdoors!!) had been loving it from the off, just sitting watching birds and everything around her so happily, but Theo, who likes to be with us, wasn't too keen when it was closed, but with access through the window both really, really took to it.
> 
> The window was at a bit of an awkward angle, so tonight my OH has added an extra ledge to climb down onto and a ramp which all just secures it and makes it an easier climb in and out.
> 
> View attachment 484386
> View attachment 484384
> View attachment 484383
> 
> 
> It's only been a few days (and been horrible weather so far!!) but it's already made such a difference to our pair getting some outside time and we're so glad we've done it. So far (fingers crossed!) they seem to find it enough and just really be enjoying the fresh air. Pretty pleased with the Omlet and really delighted to see how happy the cats are getting their space outside. Let me know if any questions or if can help in any way - and thanks all on previous posts on this thread who have all helped us so much!!


Congratulations, I think it's fab. You should both be very proud, as you've both done a great job. I'm so pleased they've got window access, as I had visions of one of them escaping when you opened the main door. Even better now with the shelf and ramp for easy exit/entry. They are so going to love it even more in the summer. Rosie and Theo are very lucky to have such caring cat slaves . I hope this inspires more people to do the same for their indoor cats.

Edit: please could you tell me how it is attached to its base or the ground? Can heavy winds lift it, even from one side?


----------



## Charity

TriTri said:


> Congratulations, I think it's fab. You should both be very proud, as you've both done a great job. I'm so pleased they've got window access, as I had visions of one of them escaping when you opened the main door. Even better now with the shelf and ramp for easy exit/entry. They are so going to love it even more in the summer. Rosie and Theo are very lucky to have such caring cat slaves . I hope this inspires more people to do the same for their indoor cats.
> 
> Edit: please could you tell me how it is attached to its base or the ground? Can heavy winds lift it, even from one side?


@TriTri, it has a foxproof plate all the way round the bottom (it was originally made as a chicken run then they started advertising it as a cat pen). We've never had the slightest trouble with windy weather as it is pretty heavy though fairly easy to move it needed.

@UnderThePaw, the one thing I would say is if you get a lot of sun where it is located in the summer, its a good idea to get a roof and/or side cover so they have a shady area. We got a half cover for the roof so there is a sunny side and a shady side. Alternatively, something in the pen where they can get some shade.

This is ours a few years back, we had access for them through our kitchen window, with a see through plastic roof and side to keep off rain but you can buy thicker green covers for summertime shade.


----------



## UnderThePaw

TriTri said:


> Congratulations, I think it's fab. You should both be very proud, as you've both done a great job. I'm so pleased they've got window access, as I had visions of one of them escaping when you opened the main door. Even better now with the shelf and ramp for easy exit/entry. They are so going to love it even more in the summer. Rosie and Theo are very lucky to have such caring cat slaves . I hope this inspires more people to do the same for their indoor cats.
> 
> Edit: please could you tell me how it is attached to its base or the ground? Can heavy winds lift it, even from one side?


Thank you so much!  Looking forward to seeing them in summer!

Yes that was definitely a risk with how the doors open especially as the bottom door doesn't open fully because of where the doorstep is. The door is in a top and bottom half which is a handy feature for a bit extra deterrent to escape, and I forgot to add in my original post that we used the panel we removed to add an extra wee "door" forming a barrier with the rest of the garden. Obviously it's not much as only 3ft high but it makes a wee barrier and means darting straight out when we open the door isn't an option and it would take a second or two at least to climb!

















In terms of securing to ground, that's a good point we're going to have an extra look at later, so thanks for asking! At the moment it's secured to the house both at top and bottom wherever possible but we think now you've said it we'd be best to secure to fence at far side too.

















One last photo as sun's out for the first time!!! Theo enjoying a wee bask!!


----------



## UnderThePaw

Charity said:


> @TriTri, it has a foxproof plate all the way round the bottom (it was originally made as a chicken run then they started advertising it as a cat pen). We've never had the slightest trouble with windy weather as it is pretty heavy though fairly easy to move it needed.
> 
> @UnderThePaw, the one thing I would say is if you get a lot of sun where it is located in the summer, its a good idea to get a roof and/or side cover so they have a shady area. We got a half cover for the roof so there is a sunny side and a shady side. Alternatively, something in the pen where they can get some shade.
> 
> This is ours a few years back, we had access for them through our kitchen window, with a see through plastic roof and side to keep off rain but you can buy thicker green covers for summertime shade.
> 
> View attachment 484401
> 
> 
> View attachment 484402


Thanks so much! Yours looks absolutely fantastic! Yes we'll get a cover for part at least.

We actually don't have the fox proof base on at the moment, we couldn't fit it round the back with how close it needed to be in the space. Do you think that detracts a lot from the security? I wonder if we could add it to the front and side only (though we have borrowed from it to form the mesh above the window at the moment).


----------



## Charity

UnderThePaw said:


> Thanks so much! Yours looks absolutely fantastic! Yes we'll get a cover for part at least.
> 
> We actually don't have the fox proof base on at the moment, we couldn't fit it round the back with how close it needed to be in the space. Do you think that detracts a lot from the security? I wonder if we could add it to the front and side only (though we have borrowed from it from the mesh above the window at the moment).


When we bought ours, it was really only used as a chicken pen which is why it had the fox proof base. Now its being sold for cats, I assume that don't put that part on. I don't think it makes a difference to security and, as I said before, it shouldn't move in windy weather mainly because wind would blow straight through the whole structure, being full of holes, rather than it being some other material. It's like trees in windy weather, ones with lots of leaves which block wind get uprooted but those in winter which are bare, wind just blows through them.

One other thing is where your window opens. It looks as if you've got it pretty much blocked off but you have to be very careful the cats can't get up and around the edge and onto the roof of the pen. They can be artful little monkeys, squeeze through the smallest gaps and will climb up the wire, one of ours used to on to the roof, and then they've got an escape. We also had trouble at first because when they went out of the window, they realised they could walk along the window cill and get through the tiny gap at one end which we thought was too narrow so my OH had to put up a block. They are much cleverer than us.


----------



## TriTri

Thanks @Charity & @UnderThePaw. I knew if you @Charity had had yours 10 yrs now, that there wouldn't be a problem, but I wasn't sure how they didn't lift, but of course the wind blows through the holes. My very heavy hammock often blows right over in winds, but that's because I leave the canopy on! The canopies should be removed in winter, but it's a bit of extra privacy at the back of my garden, so I leave it on (note to myself to put a higher fence up)!

It's also interesting to read about the door being in two halves, so very useful for slowing down any Houdini's and great you've made good use of the piece that was removed. Also very useful to read about the covers, which I was wondering about. Beautiful cats by the way! They look like they are loving it .


----------



## UnderThePaw

Charity said:


> When we bought ours, it was really only used as a chicken pen which is why it had the fox proof base. Now its being sold for cats, I assume that don't put that part on. I don't think it makes a difference to security and, as I said before, it shouldn't move in windy weather mainly because wind would blow straight through the whole structure, being full of holes, rather than it being some other material. It's like trees in windy weather, ones with lots of leaves which block wind get uprooted but those in winter which are bare, wind just blows through them.
> 
> One other thing is where your window opens. It looks as if you've got it pretty much blocked off but you have to be very careful the cats can't get up and around the edge and onto the roof of the pen. They can be artful little monkeys, squeeze through the smallest gaps and will climb up the wire, one of ours used to on to the roof, and then they've got an escape. We also had trouble at first because when they went out of the window, they realised they could walk along the window cill and get through the tiny gap at one end which we thought was too narrow so my OH had to put up a block. They are much cleverer than us.


Thanks so much, this is really helpful. We were debating the window issue last night when we were sitting out watching them (I don't think we've had so much fresh air in ages ).. i'm glad you said that and not just because you're on my side  A wee extra something would secure it a bit more. 
Thanks again!

Your cats look very gorgeous and very happy - I didn't even spot the one on the chair first time looking at your photo! What content characters!


----------



## lenanowa

Has anyone DIYed a katzecure-like system? I’m not keen on protectapet because of the shape of my garden, katzecure would be much nicer but it’s sooo expensive


----------



## buffie

lenanowa said:


> Has anyone DIYed a katzecure-like system? I'm not keen on protectapet because of the shape of my garden, katzecure would be much nicer but it's sooo expensive


@lenanowa Try post 663 ( and beyond ) by MoggyBaby in this thread ,she did it a few years back.


----------



## Bethanjane22

I'm looking for some advice and suggestions to improve our cat proofing.

We did a bit of a DIY job with rollers and metal wires. It does a great job of keeping our girls in, however we have recently developed a problem with keeping cats out.

For the last 2.5 years of having the system in place it's been fine and no cats have really bothered to come into our garden.

Recently though one cat in particular has been using our garden as a bit of a thoroughfare to get to another garden.

This wouldn't be a problem if my two girls were not incredibly reactive to other cats. It causes them to fight each other which isn't good for anyone and I worry that continued fights could result in further deterioration of their relationship, and ultimately us having to make a decision as to whether they can continue to live together.

Money is tight at the moment so can't go spending a fortune on Protect-a-pet or something similar. Also my OH is deadset against any big overhanging mesh (he spent a small fortune a couple of years ago getting the garden landscaped so he doesn't want to 'ruin' it with some sort of 'cage'). Frustrating.

Sadly the cats around here seem very agile and able to just leap up the fence with ease, something our two thankfully cannot do. I just don't know how we can keep the little terrors out to give our girls a peaceful life.


----------



## AstroKitties

Bethanjane22 said:


> I'm looking for some advice and suggestions to improve our cat proofing.


Could you install longer brackets and put a second or third row of rollers in?

Am thinking this cat may be agile enough to get past your one roller setup but maybe not if it stuck further away from the fence.

Not sure what else to suggest. We went Protect-a-pet route but yet to put it up


----------



## LeArthur

Psygon suggested I contact Protectapet for their DIY approach. You can tell them you're DIY from the get go and they tell you what you need. I've found other brackets to use but I think I'll be getting their mesh.


----------



## LeArthur

Changed my mind (potentially ) from cat proofing the garden to having a catio. I would like an Omlet one but they are only 6' 8" and I need one about 10' high. Does anyone know of anything like Omlet that's more modular so I can get something the height I need?


----------



## Hugo and Zeus's mum

Neelix said:


> This is the best cat proof fencing I've ever come across. It's from Katzecure.


I'm looking at katzecure for my 2! Can you tell me about your experience with it, have they managed to escape etc?


----------



## buffie

Hugo and Zeus's mum said:


> I'm looking at katzecure for my 2! Can you tell me about your experience with it, have they managed to escape etc?


The above member hasn't been active on the forum since 2014 so is unlikely to reply.
It may be a good idea to put a new thread in Cat Chat asking for recommendations from members as the cat proofing thread doesn't get a lot of traffic .


----------



## Hugo and Zeus's mum

buffie said:


> The above member hasn't been active on the forum since 2014 so is unlikely to reply.
> It may be a good idea to put a new thread in Cat Chat asking for recommendations from members as the cat proofing thread doesn't get a lot of traffic .


Oh thank you so much! I only joined today so still getting my bearings here haha


----------



## SbanR

Constructed by my handyman n his son.
We've had to be quite flexible and employed some creative thinking as we hit some snags along the way.










I did briefly consider having an airlock system, but as I don't have a norti Oriental thought I could getaway with not having one.
I might, at a later date, put in a small gate from the weigela to the fern. Couldn't do it ATM as we ran out of wood.

Hooks fixed to the fascia to hold the roof sections









Gap plugged with a salvaged trellis









Observing the work going on
















The interior


----------



## SbanR

There's another shelf still to go up but Albert ran out of brackets.

Checking for weak spots
























Being silly


----------



## Charity

SbanR said:


> There's another shelf still to go up but Albert ran out of brackets.
> 
> Checking for weak spots
> 
> View attachment 492677
> View attachment 492679
> View attachment 492681
> 
> 
> Being silly
> View attachment 492683
> View attachment 492685
> View attachment 492687
> View attachment 492689


Obviously most impressed. Looks great. Love the expression when observing the work :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri

SbanR said:


> There's another shelf still to go up but Albert ran out of brackets.
> 
> Checking for weak spots
> 
> View attachment 492677
> View attachment 492679
> View attachment 492681
> 
> 
> Being silly
> View attachment 492683
> View attachment 492685
> View attachment 492687
> View attachment 492689


Wow, fabulous @SbanR. Ollie looks as though he is loving it :Cat:Cat. Well done all .


----------



## buffie

Love it, Its looking good and more importantly Ollie seems to be most impressed with it


----------



## huckybuck

This is looking great @SbanR


----------



## ewelsh

Thats some health and safely checks :Hilarious:Hilarious your a lucky boy Ollie, looks fabulous x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ollie, you’re such a lucky boy! Glad to see you’re enjoying it.


----------



## LeArthur

That looks great @SbanR!! What would have you used? Is it treated in anyway?


----------



## SbanR

LeArthur said:


> That looks great @SbanR!! What would have you used? Is it treated in anyway?


Yes it is treated wood. My "go to" expert was @buffie  who advised 16 guage wire and tanalised wood
But Albert is very experienced and knew what to get. All materials sourced from Wickes.
It's not the right time to build really what with building materials rocketing in price. Just the other day saw on the news that timber has gone up by 70%:Arghh and that catio has "a lot of wood" (Albert's comment)


----------



## buffie

SbanR said:


> Yes it is treated wood.* My "go to" expert was @buffie  who advised 16 guage wire and tanalised wood*
> But Albert is very experienced and knew what to get. All materials sourced from Wickes.
> It's not the right time to build really what with building materials rocketing in price. Just the other day saw on the news that timber has gone up by 70%:Arghh and that catio has "a lot of wood" (Albert's comment)


.............and I got most of my info from members many years back when we built Mr M's run.
This forum is a wonderful place and full of helpful folks


----------



## Gary O

Bethanjane22 said:


> I'm looking for some advice and suggestions to improve our cat proofing.
> 
> I'm wondering if it would work to relocate the rollers on top of the fence. Where they are allows in coming traffic to just jump over it, obviously another row of rollers on top would be better.


----------

